# Knitting Tea Party, Friday 23rd December, 2016



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope everyone has a very Happy Christmas!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 16th December, 2016 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies- who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last weeks Tea Party. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-438778-1.html

*Busyworkerbee's* DN is home from hospital and recovering. Her sister's MIL is now unwell - no further reports re her health.

The father of student of *Oneapril's* DD whose mother died recently is taking him back to the Father's country.

*Railyn's* DH is in hospital and she has a nasty bout of bronchitis. They are still both unwell and have needed to cancel the Christmas lunch they had planned in their new place.

*Swedenme* and her DH have joined the sick list - both now feeling much better. Her DS3 got top mark into latest lot of Uni exams!

*Thewren* was back in the health spa for a few days, missing the wedding he travelled for. Now back home and feeling better.

*Bonnie's* DS needs a kidney biopsy (there is a risk that the previous health issues might impact his kidneys).

*Ros's* DS has been diagnosed with Ovarian cancer - chemo to shrink the tumour before surgical removal followed by more chemo. Given a 50% chance of survival.

*Gwen's* DH is not out of work - his boss rang to say it had been a misunderstanding. It was simply that there was no work for him at that time.

PHOTOS
1 - *Gwen* - Gracie
4 - *Gagesmom* - Nina baby hat & jacket
4 - *Pacer* - Matthew's birthday cheesecake
8 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce
16 - *Lurker* - Pohutukawa (NZ Christmas tree)
19 - *EJS* - Tornado warning!
19 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce
20 - *Lurker* - Pohutukaawa flower
21 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Sassafras
27 - *Gagesmom* - A boy & his dog!
28 - *Flyty1n* - Fishing flies
35 - *Cashmeregma* - DGKs / Christmas tree
39 - *Cashmeregma* - Winter wonderland
40 - *Kate * - Birthday card for Grandmapaula
45 - *Bonnie* - Entrechat cardigan for DGD
45 - *Lurker* - Roses & Gardenias / Sunrise
47 - *Gagesmom* - School crossing elf!
52 - *Gwen* - DDs/DGKs/DH/Presents/Bruised hand
58 - *Gagesmom* - Snowy sunrise
59 - *Lurker* - Charlie
62 - *Gagesmom* - Snowmen / New gifted jacket
65 - *Pacer* - Matthew's latest drawing
66 - *EJS* - US time zones
67 - *Tami* - New haircut and glasses!
76 - *Gagesmom* - Georgie baby jacket
77 - *Cashmeregma * - DGKs in performance
82 - *Pacer* - Matthew's drawing of a snake
83 - *Gwen* - Felted slippers
85 - *Sugarsugar* - Hydrangea
89 - *Gagesmom* - Georgie baby hat
91 - *Cashmeregma* - mermaid tail with 'jewels' / Owl
91 - *Kehinkle* - Scarf / Ponytail hat
95 - *Gagesmom* - Gage with gold karate belt
101 - *Bonnie* - Quick Oats baby jacket & hat
103 - *Cashmeregma* - Christmas photos of DGKs
104 - *Swedenme * - Glazed ham

RECIPES
12 - *Angelam * - Cranberry & brie puff tart
14 - *Gwen* - Hot chocolate Sticks
23 - *Budasha* - Cheese balls
28 - *Poledra* - David's vanishing oatmeal bars
30 - *Tami* - Overnight cherry Danish
44 - *Bonnie* - Nalysnyky (link)
61 - *Lurker* - Tarte de Noel
78 - *Gwen* - Pavlova berry wreath (link)
83 - *Machriste* - Shrimp Scampi Spaghetti
105 - *Bonnie* - Bailey's chocolate cheesecake trifles (link)

CRAFTS
16 - *Poledra* - The Grinch (link)
23 - *Sorlenna* - Christmas cookie tree kit (link)
51 - *Tami* - Ponytail hats with stretchy band (link)
52 - *Bonnie* - Entrechat (link)
100 - *Bonnie* - Free slouch hat pattern (link)

OTHERS
2 - *Sam* - Top 10 Finds at Security (link)
56 - *Lurker* - Tilley lamp (link)
57 - *Sugarsugar* - Tiger snake found in Christmas tree! (link)
88 - *Gwen* - Changing colour in hydrangeas
101 - *Bonnie* - Chilly in Vancouver!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I love the Christmas tree picture...just right for this site...Merry Christmas to All!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks ever so Kate for starting us off again- I hope you are headed to bed now!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I forgot it was Friday ????????. Thanks for starting us off & for the summaries


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks ever so Kate for starting us off again- I hope you are headed to bed now!


I am indeed Julie, didn't get to sleep until after 3 last night (no reason, just couldn't get over) and of course it had to be a morning I had to be up by 8 to get to niece's! Hopefully I'll make up for it tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I am indeed Julie, didn't get to sleep until after 3 last night (no reason, just couldn't get over) and of course it had to be a morning I had to be up by 8 to get to niece's! Hopefully I'll make up for it tonight.


Hoping it is not a repeat performance! If you are over-tired it can be hard, sometimes to sleep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - thank you for starting this tonight - i really appreciate it. sending the sandman your way to make sure you get a good night's sleep. --- sam


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

I have a very silly question, what exactly is a "Knitting Tea Party?"


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Kate for this week's Tea Party start☺

Marking my place so I can go back and finish last week's.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I am indeed Julie, didn't get to sleep until after 3 last night (no reason, just couldn't get over) and of course it had to be a morning I had to be up by 8 to get to niece's! Hopefully I'll make up for it tonight.


Love the Christmas tree.

I got to sleep at 2 last night (but that was becuase I was trying to finish Jesus!). Running very late on all I need to do so after catching up here I will be away for most of the day trying to get most of the things done.
At least Maryanne is here to help with the 'cooking' - all unbaked so no actual cooking involved.

And woken up at 7.15 by Maryanne to say Brett had arrived- he is helping David lay a bit more lawn and David was still in bed asleep! Maryanne was greatly relieved as she had been awake since 3 and wanted breakfast- but we sleep in the room with the food! So all she could do was drink water


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have a very silly question, what exactly is a "Knitting Tea Party?"


If you follow the link above you can get some idea from looking through last weeks. But basically we are a group of people- who have been together for any length of time of around 5 years to 1 week. Anyone welcome to join in. So feel free to join us again and chat away. Join in wherever you want. Ove r time you will get to know what we are talking about! Just like jining any new group :sm02: A virtual Tea Party table where we chat away to each other about almost any and everything.

And now I am away to try to get organised for tomorrow


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the opening Kate and Darowil for the summaries. Love the Christmas Tree. Where do you find these pictures Kate?
Sam I'm sorry to hear all the family are suffering from illness. Stay away from them, we don't want you ill again.
Interesting to hear everyone talking of sleep difficulties last night. I went to bed at midnight, fell asleep straightaway but then woke at 1.30am. Could not get back to sleep again until almost 4.00am. Could it be that we all have so much going around in our brains at this time of year?? 
I finished up all shopping today and finished wrapping presents and plan to spend tomorrow clearing up the house. Then it's off to DD2 for Christmas Day. I'm not sure how much time I'll be on here over the next few days so here's wishing all of you a VERY HAPPY CHRISTMAS and hoping that all of you who are not in the best of health will be feeling much better very soon.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for starting us this week, Kate. I love the "tree" - it gave Bob a chuckle when I showed him.

I've been wrapping presents most of the day. Came downstairs to get a drink of water and take some Advil ( backache), sat in my chair to catch up on here for a few minutes and fell asleep for an hour - guess I was tired! Well, back to work - I probably won't be on till Christmas afternoon - tomorrow is our big Christmas dinner with all the family and a few extras. Dinner will be around 3 - 3:30, then we'll go to church at 5, then have presents with the part of the family that lives 25 miles away. The fun of the evening is our Jewish friend, Andy, who dons Beth's Santa hat and passes out the presents - he loves playing "Andy Claus" for us. This year Hanukkah starts on Dec. 24th; Beth got a small menorah, so Andy can light the first candle with us. Christmas morning, Beth calls us when Lili is up and we go over for our "quiet" Christmas - we have breakfast there and stay for lunch, then we come home and usually go to sleep for a couple hours. Well, this isn't getting any gifts wrapped - so I'd better go - I'm not going to bed until everything is DONE!!

Hugs to all, Paula


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome Nurse Nikki. You'll find a little bit of everything at the tea party, but especially interesting, warm supportive fiber lovers from 3 continents. I'm a sorority house mother at the U of Minnesota.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Thank you for the welcome! I am at work right now, but will pop in when I can. I work at a nursing home, so have some time between med passes. I usually spend my lunch time knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you for the welcome! I am at work right now, but will pop in when I can. I work at a nursing home, so have some time between med passes. I usually spend my lunch time knitting.


Lots of nurses or ex nurses here. I'm one of the ex.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As you see I am already back.
But that is becuase I just did my first bit of preparation for tomorrow and decided to post it for you all. 
Not really sure what to call it, the friend I got the recipe from didn't either. Maybe a caramelized cream?
Mix together equal amount so of whipped cream and Greek yogurt. Spread it out on a tray and sprinkle brown sugar over it. Leave it for 24 hours then mix it up and have a really luscious creamy. I wasn't given an amount of sugar just sprinkled plenty all over. 

My friend served it with strawberries and blueberries but I think it would go with most things you put cream on. Going to try it with Christmas Puddings tomorrow. I loved it (had seconds just because the cream was so nice).


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> As you see I am already back.
> But that is becuase I just did my first bit of preparation for tomorrow and decided to post it for you all.
> Not really sure what to call it, the friend I got the recipe from didn't either. Maybe a caramelized cream?
> Mix together equal amount so of whipped cream and Greek yogurt. Spread it out on a tray and sprinkle brown sugar over it. Leave it for 24 hours then mix it up and have a really luscious creamy. I wasn't given an amount of sugar just sprinkled plenty all over.
> ...


Sounds yummy! I bet it would be good on top of a pound cake or angel food cake as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Kate and everyone just realised what time it is been busy knitting my shawl which should hopefully be finished soon ,it is knitting up really quick which is good as I really want to knit another one. Also started a pair of socks and a dress which is usually a no no for me but I couldn't resist , 
Think I will have to finish reading tomorrow as it's nearly midnight and I can't stop yawning 

Nearly forgot to say lovely picture Kate 
Goodnight ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> As you see I am already back.
> But that is becuase I just did my first bit of preparation for tomorrow and decided to post it for you all.
> Not really sure what to call it, the friend I got the recipe from didn't either. Maybe a caramelized cream?
> Mix together equal amount so of whipped cream and Greek yogurt. Spread it out on a tray and sprinkle brown sugar over it. Leave it for 24 hours then mix it up and have a really luscious creamy. I wasn't given an amount of sugar just sprinkled plenty all over.
> ...


That reminded me of a dessert I first had many years ago in S Africa. Used to make it frequently after that but not much lately.
Put a good layer of bite size chunks of mango in the bottom of a dish, top with an equal quantity of whipped cream and plain yogurt mixed together. Then sprinkle a good layer of brown sugar over and keep in refrigerator over night. By the next day the sugar has caramelised in to a lovely sweet crunchy topping. You can make it with any fruit you like and I've even made it with tinned fruit at a pinch.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kate and everyone just realised what time it is been busy knitting my shawl which should hopefully be finished soon ,it is knitting up really quick which is good as I really want to knit another one. Also started a pair of socks and a dress which is usually a no no for me but I couldn't resist ,
> Think I will have to finish reading tomorrow as it's nearly midnight and I can't stop yawning
> 
> Nearly forgot to say lovely picture Kate
> Goodnight ????


Good night Sonja, sleep well. I'm off too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the new Tea Party ladies.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate thank you for starting us on new week. Margaret, thank you for summaries.
Welcome Nurse Nikki.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you for the welcome! I am at work right now, but will pop in when I can. I work at a nursing home, so have some time between med passes. I usually spend my lunch time knitting.


Welcome to the group. I'm a retired Lab technologist & live on a farm in rural Saskatchewan . Do you have to work Christmas? That's one thing I don't miss????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> That reminded me of a dessert I first had many years ago in S Africa. Used to make it frequently after that but not much lately.
> Put a good layer of bite size chunks of mango in the bottom of a dish, top with an equal quantity of whipped cream and plain yogurt mixed together. Then sprinkle a good layer of brown sugar over and keep in refrigerator over night. By the next day the sugar has caramelised in to a lovely sweet crunchy topping. You can make it with any fruit you like and I've even made it with tinned fruit at a pinch.


Sounds interesting, never heard of anything like that before.will have to try it


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just checking in quickly. I worked 11 straight days so today was a welcomed day but no rest today either. I mixed knitting and shopping into today. I am finishing a mermaid tail afghan that needs to be delivered in the morning. I will be up early tomorrow morning to keep moving along with things that need to be done yet. I hope our cards have arrived. I haven't had time to read much these past few weeks. Matthew and I have enjoyed receiving cards from everyone. 

I gifted presents to Bella's family as well as my friend who is fighting breast cancer. I didn't have to wrap any of the gifts to Bella's family as I pick up various gifts that I think the children will enjoy and put them into large bags. The bags go into the "no fly zone" aka parent's bedroom and they make final decisions as to who receives what gifts. Sometimes some of those gifts are given early if one of the kids is struggling with their health problems. I brought 4 large bags of gifts so there will still be enough under the tree. 
Today Cole had to go to the hospital for treatment for the newly acquired auto immune disease that he has. He is the only boy in the family. Unfortunately he has had a reaction to each attempt to treat with IV therapy. He did have an ear infection today so they don't know if that is what triggered the reaction. They will try one more time and then start looking for an alternative treatment. 

On a positive note, the parents will be doing a day trip with some dear friends this coming Monday. They will go to Chicago for the day. I am happy for them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you for the welcome! I am at work right now, but will pop in when I can. I work at a nursing home, so have some time between med passes. I usually spend my lunch time knitting.


Welcome. I take my knitting to work as well.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Welcome to the group. I'm a retired Lab technologist & live on a farm in rural Saskatchewan . Do you have to work Christmas? That's one thing I don't miss????


Yes, I am working Christmas Day, but I have Christmas Eve off. My kids are mostly grown now, 18, 19, and 22, so they don't mind celebrating a day early.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have a very silly question, what exactly is a "Knitting Tea Party?"


I see that it has been explained by others. We communicate throughout the week and a new tea party is started each week. Many times I read sporadically due to work and other demands of my time. My youngest son is Matthew. He likes to have me share his art work with everyone. He does ceramics and drawings.

I share frequently about a little girl and her siblings. Bella is a 4 year old girl with multiple medical problems which all are caused by mitochondrial disease. She had her make a wish trip this past August. She has 2 other siblings with auto immune diseases. One of them has also had her make a wish trip as well. I take meals and gifts to them through out the year.

We would love to hear what you are knitting.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

darowil said:


> Lots of nurses or ex nurses here. I'm one of the ex.


As am I a retired nurse, spent my career working in mental health it kept me interested.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Happy day for me, kept up and finished last week KTP. Have 1last present to wrap ,a bar of home made rocky road for nephew.

Last Saturday market for year going well, have sold about a third of single crochet top towel stock for last minute Christmas gifts as well as some earrings, so a good day for me (and DM, who is main maker of towels, so fast) as well as 2 custom orders 1 of which I need to contact as I forgot to get a color choice for order, the other I can take my time with as is for Halloween.

Sam, please think about getting a fold up electric scooter for when you have further than normal to walk, be easier on your air supply, then can park and walk into stores or church. There are small ones meant for travelling and fold up compact when not in use.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> I see that it has been explained by others. We communicate throughout the week and a new tea party is started each week. Many times I read sporadically due to work and other demands of my time. My youngest son is Matthew. He likes to have me share his art work with everyone. He does ceramics and drawings.
> 
> I share frequently about a little girl and her siblings. Bella is a 4 year old girl with multiple medical problems which all are caused by mitochondrial disease. She had her make a wish trip this past August. She has 2 other siblings with auto immune diseases. One of them has also had her make a wish trip as well. I take meals and gifts to them through out the year.
> 
> We would love to hear what you are knitting.


I just started a sweater for myself, my first attempt at actual clothing. It's a Red Heart pattern called Big Comfy Sweater, using Simply Soft chocolate brown. It was part of the big stash of yarn I picked up when Hancock Fabrics was closing.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone and welcome nursenikkirnbsn I hope you enjoy the tea party I've got presents to wrap banking is done by my daughter I'm just stopping before I head to bed will catch up over the next few days
Thanx to Kate for starting and Sam I hope you're doing better


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Another Friday come and nearly gone. I had the grands with me from Wednesday afternoon until this afternoon. We had a lot of fun. Took our usual walk down to see the lions and then into town. It was surprisingly quiet for the Thursday before Christmas. Needless to say I don't do anything on the computer while they are here. I also get no crocheting done. It is okay though as I am not on a time crunch. After they all left today I remembered I needed to get a few things from the store and had forgotten to ask for a ride. I got out and walked it. Not too bad though my feet and knees were pretty achy by the time I got home. I fixed some dinner then sat down to catch up the last 30 pages from last week. Fell asleep reading so must have been more tired then I thought. Amazing the energy in 3 youngsters. I won't see them now until sometime Christmas day.

Just had a call from Marv. Crazy man has had pain in his hip for over a week. So he calls to see if I would mind going to the ER with him tomorrow. I ask why wait, if he needs to go he should go now. He doesn't think he can handle it. I just told him he will have to call me tomorrow and I will let him know. I had already suggested early in the week he call his primary care doc and get in to see him. Nope, that makes too much sense.

Sam, so glad you are home.
I had wanted to comment on a number of things but the phone call threw me off and now can't think.
All my best to everyone here. I pray you have a Merry Christmas and that the coming year is filled with joy immeasurable.

Evelyn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Sounds yummy! I bet it would be good on top of a pound cake or angel food cake as well.


It would I think-good idea. Or filling in between the layers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kate and everyone just realised what time it is been busy knitting my shawl which should hopefully be finished soon ,it is knitting up really quick which is good as I really want to knit another one. Also started a pair of socks and a dress which is usually a no no for me but I couldn't resist ,
> Think I will have to finish reading tomorrow as it's nearly midnight and I can't stop yawning
> 
> Nearly forgot to say lovely picture Kate
> Goodnight ????


Well it will be tomorrow whether you stay or go :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The coconut cream pie is in the fridge...hope the meringue doesn't go flat. Tomorrow I'll do the Brussels sprouts and rolls. 

I'm wearing the kitty pajama pants and they're quite comfy. 

Now I'm going to press my dress for tomorrow and then knit. Wishing you and yours a lovely and joyous holiday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> That reminded me of a dessert I first had many years ago in S Africa. Used to make it frequently after that but not much lately.
> Put a good layer of bite size chunks of mango in the bottom of a dish, top with an equal quantity of whipped cream and plain yogurt mixed together. Then sprinkle a good layer of brown sugar over and keep in refrigerator over night. By the next day the sugar has caramelised in to a lovely sweet crunchy topping. You can make it with any fruit you like and I've even made it with tinned fruit at a pinch.


Sounds identical except that mine had the sugar mixed in- but will try yours one one day too. The topping sounds delicious. 
In fact I told Maryanne it is just as well I'm not going shopping again or I would get more cream and fruit to try it for Monday night. But virtually everything is closed Sunday and Monday and it is already Saturday afternoon. And I still have done very little of the knitting! 
Have a couple of hours to finish Jesus in. That will be done. It is the Poppet that may cause the problems. And I had hoped to finish some socks as well. Maybe not though, unless I want to stay up all night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just checking in quickly. I worked 11 straight days so today was a welcomed day but no rest today either. I mixed knitting and shopping into today. I am finishing a mermaid tail afghan that needs to be delivered in the morning. I will be up early tomorrow morning to keep moving along with things that need to be done yet. I hope our cards have arrived. I haven't had time to read much these past few weeks. Matthew and I have enjoyed receiving cards from everyone.
> 
> I gifted presents to Bella's family as well as my friend who is fighting breast cancer. I didn't have to wrap any of the gifts to Bella's family as I pick up various gifts that I think the children will enjoy and put them into large bags. The bags go into the "no fly zone" aka parent's bedroom and they make final decisions as to who receives what gifts. Sometimes some of those gifts are given early if one of the kids is struggling with their health problems. I brought 4 large bags of gifts so there will still be enough under the tree.
> Today Cole had to go to the hospital for treatment for the newly acquired auto immune disease that he has. He is the only boy in the family. Unfortunately he has had a reaction to each attempt to treat with IV therapy. He did have an ear infection today so they don't know if that is what triggered the reaction. They will try one more time and then start looking for an alternative treatment.
> ...


Now to pray that the kids all stay healthy for the next few days so they can enjoy Christmas as a family and the parents have the day out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The coconut cream pie is in the fridge...hope the meringue doesn't go flat. Tomorrow I'll do the Brussels sprouts and rolls.
> 
> I'm wearing the kitty pajama pants and they're quite comfy.
> 
> Now I'm going to press my dress for tomorrow and then knit. Wishing you and yours a lovely and joyous holiday.


I guess they have elastic in them then?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Another Friday come and nearly gone. I had the grands with me from Wednesday afternoon until this afternoon. We had a lot of fun. Took our usual walk down to see the lions and then into town. It was surprisingly quiet for the Thursday before Christmas. Needless to say I don't do anything on the computer while they are here. I also get no crocheting done. It is okay though as I am not on a time crunch. After they all left today I remembered I needed to get a few things from the store and had forgotten to ask for a ride. I got out and walked it. Not too bad though my feet and knees were pretty achy by the time I got home. I fixed some dinner then sat down to catch up the last 30 pages from last week. Fell asleep reading so must have been more tired then I thought. Amazing the energy in 3 youngsters. I won't see them now until sometime Christmas day.
> 
> Just had a call from Marv. Crazy man has had pain in his hip for over a week. So he calls to see if I would mind going to the ER with him tomorrow. I ask why wait, if he needs to go he should go now. He doesn't think he can handle it. I just told him he will have to call me tomorrow and I will let him know. I had already suggested early in the week he call his primary care doc and get in to see him. Nope, that makes too much sense.
> 
> ...


People just don't don't get that ER is for emergencies do they? Mind you not a new problem. I remember back in the late 70s the hospital I was working in changed the name of casualty to emergency department- think it might make people realize that it was for emergencies. But no it didn't.
You don't take a problem you have had all week to emergency unless it has been getting worse. And ideally you have had it checked out during the week.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I guess they have elastic in them then?


Yup! I picked up elastic and finished them this afternoon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! Kate, thank you for the start off, and thank you and Margaret for the summary, greatly appreciated. I just finished last week so am now ambling over to here. 
All Christmas gifts are bought, just need to wrap up a few of the last minute ones, hopefully David will go fishing tomorrow for a bit and I can get them done then, it's that or after he goes to bed, but I'm bushed, so not going to stay up late. I'm enjoying this Christmas, but will be glad to ring in the new year. 
Well, I guess I need to get caught up, I know there were other things I was going to comment on from last week, but my brain hurts. lol


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost forgot. Just hung this little guy on the tree. Each of the Karate students got one from Renshi Jenn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome nursenikki! I'm a retired teacher who has been here for close to 6 years. Have made lovely friends and learned so much from so many. A magical group of folks. Sam is our host with the most and he always has room at the table for new folks. By the way, I'm from Georgia. Merry Christmas or what ever you celebrate; may it be a joyous time of year for you!.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you for the welcome! I am at work right now, but will pop in when I can. I work at a nursing home, so have some time between med passes. I usually spend my lunch time knitting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

God bless you for the work you do nurse nikki. I truly appreciate all folks that pull the holiday shifts to care for loved ones. Shoot, I appreciate all good medical personnel!



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, I am working Christmas Day, but I have Christmas Eve off. My kids are mostly grown now, 18, 19, and 22, so they don't mind celebrating a day early.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have a very silly question, what exactly is a "Knitting Tea Party?"


Welcome to our tea table, we share a lot of fun, love of fibers, and a few tears. Love and support for each other, hope you drop by often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Love the Christmas tree.
> 
> I got to sleep at 2 last night (but that was becuase I was trying to finish Jesus!). Running very late on all I need to do so after catching up here I will be away for most of the day trying to get most of the things done.
> At least Maryanne is here to help with the 'cooking' - all unbaked so no actual cooking involved.
> ...


LOL! Poor Maryanne, nothing like a forced diet because there is no food handy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope you'll share pictures of your sweater through out your progress or at least when finished. I've seen that pattern and have thought about try it.



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I just started a sweater for myself, my first attempt at actual clothing. It's a Red Heart pattern called Big Comfy Sweater, using Simply Soft chocolate brown. It was part of the big stash of yarn I picked up when Hancock Fabrics was closing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How do you fix the brussel sprouts Sorlenna?


Sorlenna said:


> The coconut cream pie is in the fridge...hope the meringue doesn't go flat. Tomorrow I'll do the Brussels sprouts and rolls.
> 
> I'm wearing the kitty pajama pants and they're quite comfy.
> 
> Now I'm going to press my dress for tomorrow and then knit. Wishing you and yours a lovely and joyous holiday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I bet Gage really likes that ornament. How nice of them to be gifted to all the students.



gagesmom said:


> Almost forgot. Just hung this little guy on the tree. Each of the Karate students got one from Renshi Jenn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for the opening Kate and Darowil for the summaries. Love the Christmas Tree. Where do you find these pictures Kate?
> Sam I'm sorry to hear all the family are suffering from illness. Stay away from them, we don't want you ill again.
> Interesting to hear everyone talking of sleep difficulties last night. I went to bed at midnight, fell asleep straightaway but then woke at 1.30am. Could not get back to sleep again until almost 4.00am. Could it be that we all have so much going around in our brains at this time of year??
> I finished up all shopping today and finished wrapping presents and plan to spend tomorrow clearing up the house. Then it's off to DD2 for Christmas Day. I'm not sure how much time I'll be on here over the next few days so here's wishing all of you a VERY HAPPY CHRISTMAS and hoping that all of you who are not in the best of health will be feeling much better very soon.[/quotea
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost forgot. Just hung this little guy on the tree. Each of the Karate students got one from Renshi Jenn.


Will Gage continue- or is he sticking to quitting?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks for starting us this week, Kate. I love the "tree" - it gave Bob a chuckle when I showed him.
> 
> I've been wrapping presents most of the day. Came downstairs to get a drink of water and take some Advil ( backache), sat in my chair to catch up on here for a few minutes and fell asleep for an hour - guess I was tired! Well, back to work - I probably won't be on till Christmas afternoon - tomorrow is our big Christmas dinner with all the family and a few extras. Dinner will be around 3 - 3:30, then we'll go to church at 5, then have presents with the part of the family that lives 25 miles away. The fun of the evening is our Jewish friend, Andy, who dons Beth's Santa hat and passes out the presents - he loves playing "Andy Claus" for us. This year Hanukkah starts on Dec. 24th; Beth got a small menorah, so Andy can light the first candle with us. Christmas morning, Beth calls us when Lili is up and we go over for our "quiet" Christmas - we have breakfast there and stay for lunch, then we come home and usually go to sleep for a couple hours. Well, this isn't getting any gifts wrapped - so I'd better go - I'm not going to bed until everything is DONE!!
> 
> Hugs to all, Paula


I love your Andy Clause. lol Love the idea of the Menorah also, that's a thoughtful thing to do for him. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I meant to say thank you to Kate for starting us out and for the ever useful summary Darowil. Wasn't on hardly at all today so had to catch up on the last KTP and now have forgotten all I wanted to comment on. Kate glad you are safe during the bad weather; you also Swedenme. Loved the ham that DS made; definitely wonderful that he has chosen to carry on this tradition. Sam, Heather has a good idea about the light weight scooter for you; would sure be worth checking into. Sorry that the family is ill and glad you are staying away from them. 

Not sure what I'll be fixing for Christmas dinner since it is only the 2 of us here. Will make a trip tomorrow to the grocery story and see if anything catches my eye. I mentioned shrimp to DH (thinking of the pasta shrimp recipe from last KTP ) but he didn't seem to interested. Sure I'll come up with something.

Merry Christmas to all. Those of you already into Christmas Eve or Christmas Day sending you lots of wishes for a joyous celebration.
TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> As you see I am already back.
> But that is becuase I just did my first bit of preparation for tomorrow and decided to post it for you all.
> Not really sure what to call it, the friend I got the recipe from didn't either. Maybe a caramelized cream?
> Mix together equal amount so of whipped cream and Greek yogurt. Spread it out on a tray and sprinkle brown sugar over it. Leave it for 24 hours then mix it up and have a really luscious creamy. I wasn't given an amount of sugar just sprinkled plenty all over.
> ...


That sounds decadently yummy, will have to try that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That reminded me of a dessert I first had many years ago in S Africa. Used to make it frequently after that but not much lately.
> Put a good layer of bite size chunks of mango in the bottom of a dish, top with an equal quantity of whipped cream and plain yogurt mixed together. Then sprinkle a good layer of brown sugar over and keep in refrigerator over night. By the next day the sugar has caramelised in to a lovely sweet crunchy topping. You can make it with any fruit you like and I've even made it with tinned fruit at a pinch.


Drooling here...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just checking in quickly. I worked 11 straight days so today was a welcomed day but no rest today either. I mixed knitting and shopping into today. I am finishing a mermaid tail afghan that needs to be delivered in the morning. I will be up early tomorrow morning to keep moving along with things that need to be done yet. I hope our cards have arrived. I haven't had time to read much these past few weeks. Matthew and I have enjoyed receiving cards from everyone.
> 
> I gifted presents to Bella's family as well as my friend who is fighting breast cancer. I didn't have to wrap any of the gifts to Bella's family as I pick up various gifts that I think the children will enjoy and put them into large bags. The bags go into the "no fly zone" aka parent's bedroom and they make final decisions as to who receives what gifts. Sometimes some of those gifts are given early if one of the kids is struggling with their health problems. I brought 4 large bags of gifts so there will still be enough under the tree.
> Today Cole had to go to the hospital for treatment for the newly acquired auto immune disease that he has. He is the only boy in the family. Unfortunately he has had a reaction to each attempt to treat with IV therapy. He did have an ear infection today so they don't know if that is what triggered the reaction. They will try one more time and then start looking for an alternative treatment.
> ...


Wonderful that mom and dad will get out and about for an adult day, that will be a great getaway for them. 
Poor Cole, I hope that they are able to get him the IV therapy that he needs somehow without a bad reaction.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> I hope you'll share pictures of your sweater through out your progress or at least when finished. I've seen that pattern and have thought about try it.


I definitely will, would like to keep track of my progress myself, will help when it seems like it is taking forever and nothing is getting done.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How do you fix the brussel sprouts Sorlenna?


https://www.sprouts.com/recipe/details/-/view/11492/roasted-brussels-sprouts-with-cranberries--pecans

This is the recipe I use.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy day for me, kept up and finished last week KTP. Have 1last present to wrap ,a bar of home made rocky road for nephew.
> 
> Last Saturday market for year going well, have sold about a third of single crochet top towel stock for last minute Christmas gifts as well as some earrings, so a good day for me (and DM, who is main maker of towels, so fast) as well as 2 custom orders 1 of which I need to contact as I forgot to get a color choice for order, the other I can take my time with as is for Halloween.
> 
> Sam, please think about getting a fold up electric scooter for when you have further than normal to walk, be easier on your air supply, then can park and walk into stores or church. There are small ones meant for travelling and fold up compact when not in use.


Wonderful that the market stall is going well. :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I just started a sweater for myself, my first attempt at actual clothing. It's a Red Heart pattern called Big Comfy Sweater, using Simply Soft chocolate brown. It was part of the big stash of yarn I picked up when Hancock Fabrics was closing.


Let us know how it is going. We do help one another with any questions if someone gets stumped on their knitting.

I tend to make quite a few baby sweaters each year for Lutheran World Relief. They get put into layette sets and distributed where ever disasters occur and also 3rd world countries get them. Currently I am making some mermaid tail afghans and one needs to be done before I get to go to bed tonight.

By the way everyone, I haven't had trouble sleeping. It seems that the alarm clock wakes me up quite early enough.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Another Friday come and nearly gone. I had the grands with me from Wednesday afternoon until this afternoon. We had a lot of fun. Took our usual walk down to see the lions and then into town. It was surprisingly quiet for the Thursday before Christmas. Needless to say I don't do anything on the computer while they are here. I also get no crocheting done. It is okay though as I am not on a time crunch. After they all left today I remembered I needed to get a few things from the store and had forgotten to ask for a ride. I got out and walked it. Not too bad though my feet and knees were pretty achy by the time I got home. I fixed some dinner then sat down to catch up the last 30 pages from last week. Fell asleep reading so must have been more tired then I thought. Amazing the energy in 3 youngsters. I won't see them now until sometime Christmas day.
> 
> Just had a call from Marv. Crazy man has had pain in his hip for over a week. So he calls to see if I would mind going to the ER with him tomorrow. I ask why wait, if he needs to go he should go now. He doesn't think he can handle it. I just told him he will have to call me tomorrow and I will let him know. I had already suggested early in the week he call his primary care doc and get in to see him. Nope, that makes too much sense.
> 
> ...


So Marv is a procrastinator like David is a procrastinator?
Sounds like you've had good time with the grands.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The kitty hat (third one)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Almost forgot. Just hung this little guy on the tree. Each of the Karate students got one from Renshi Jenn.


Wow, cool gift.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOLOL!! David has a glass of Tawny Port, it was sitting on his side table, Gizmo decided to sample it, David rescued it, but Gizmo decided that that stuff isn't very good. 
He was sneezing and not getting too close to that glass again. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I guess they have elastic in them then?


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost forgot. Just hung this little guy on the tree. Each of the Karate students got one from Renshi Jenn.


How cute!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, what a nice thing for the karate teacher to do.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!! David has a glass of Tawny Port, it was sitting on his side table, Gizmo decided to sample it, David rescued it, but Gizmo decided that that stuff isn't very good.
> He was sneezing and not getting too close to that glass again. lol


 :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The kitty hat (third one)


Looks great!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Mermaid tail is off the needles. I will weave in ends in the morning before I give it to the lady who wants it as a gift for her daughter this Christmas. I am meeting her at 10 am so I need to get some sleep before I finish the tail. 

Mel...Love the ornament and all the effort Gage is putting into the sport. Tell him great job. I also saw pictures of the little girl who had the cancer last year. She is doing great. She is in remission and her hair is growing back in now. She is back to school this year as well.

Gwen...The mermaid tail is purple. I have thought of you as I have knitted this one and know that it is best that you not attempt using one of these as we would need to supply you with bubble wrap for sure. LOL. 

I do want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays. Not a whole lot of gifts here as we chose to help others who needed it more. We have some meaningful gifts for one another and that is good enough for us. Matthew asked for an art eraser which costs less than $2. It is the only thing he asked me for. I know he is getting some games from Dad and/or brother. I got him some pants and shorts. We are happy people and will enjoy time together with a nice meal of ham, potatoes, green beans and dressing. I think DH is making a toll house pie as well. I guess I need to get some cool whip. DH has to play at the 5 PM worship service for Christmas eve and will take Sunday off. He usually sings and plays his flute most Sunday mornings as part of the praise team that leads the music. He also plays trumpet, trombone and keyboard as needed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that mom and dad will get out and about for an adult day, that will be a great getaway for them.
> Poor Cole, I hope that they are able to get him the IV therapy that he needs somehow without a bad reaction.


He is at least tolerating the chemo shots so he is feeling somewhat better than what he was in October. I wonder if the problems with his ears is related to the disease as it was in his inner ears as well as in his joints and externally also. He was quite a mess in October and November. Bella's nurse will be there on Monday so it is a good day for the parents to get away. Hannah is home from college to help with the other kids.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That reminded me of a dessert I first had many years ago in S Africa. Used to make it frequently after that but not much lately.
> Put a good layer of bite size chunks of mango in the bottom of a dish, top with an equal quantity of whipped cream and plain yogurt mixed together. Then sprinkle a good layer of brown sugar over and keep in refrigerator over night. By the next day the sugar has caramelised in to a lovely sweet crunchy topping. You can make it with any fruit you like and I've even made it with tinned fruit at a pinch.


I'm going to have to give this a try and Margarets version too both sound delicious


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:50pm and I am in bed. Finally☺

Welcome nursenikki ????

Gage was out for his last bathroom break before bed. See you all in the morning. 

Gage is on the fence about Karate. Will see what decision he comes to by the time class starts again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> He is at least tolerating the chemo shots so he is feeling somewhat better than what he was in October. I wonder if the problems with his ears is related to the disease as it was in his inner ears as well as in his joints and externally also. He was quite a mess in October and November. Bella's nurse will be there on Monday so it is a good day for the parents to get away. Hannah is home from college to help with the other kids.


I hope things stay stable for the kids so they can have a nice Christmas & the parents get a day out.
So kind of you to help them out so much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The kitty hat (third one)


Nice hat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, what a nice ornament for Gage.
Heather, I'm glad your market sales went we
I hope those in the U.K. Are surviving the terrible storm without damage 
Tomorrow I have to make buns for potluck tomorrow night & for Christmas Day. I'm also making layered salad for Christmas Day.
We are invited to DHs cousins tomorrow night, the wife is from Columbia & her friend is from Mexico, they are going to make some traditional dishes that they have for Christmas. I said I would bring a desert- one of the cheesecakes I made this afternoon & buns.
I sewed up one of the Hugg boots tonight but have decided to frog them & use the yarn for a hat, obviously I did something wrong.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> https://www.sprouts.com/recipe/details/-/view/11492/roasted-brussels-sprouts-with-cranberries--pecans
> 
> This is the recipe I use.


Sounds like an interesting combination, I may try it but know. My DH won't eat it????


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome, nursenikki!! Please drop in any time, we are a friendly bunch, you'll get to know us if you just keep reading. I've got that sweater on my to do list, but first I've got to finish the one I've already got started. I put it aside for the summer because it was too hot. Guess I'd better get it back out and get busy.

Well, I finished wrapping everything by 11:30 and of course realized that I'm going to have to go out tomorrow for one last thing. All I have to make for Christmas dinner are blueberry muffins and a chocolate pie, so I'll go out as soon as the mall opens and then come home and cook. Then we'll start hauling all the presents over to Beth's. I have everything sorted according to Christmas Eve presents and the ones for Christmas morning. We put them in 2 different places in her basement so nothing gets mixed up. 

Think I'll go to bed - I keep misspelling every other word - guess I'm sleepy, so good night and Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> So Marv is a procrastinator like David is a procrastinator?
> Sounds like you've had good time with the grands.


I am so glad that the 911 operator sent an ambulance along with a fire truck last week when DH was on the floor. He didn't think that he felt that bad but did agree to go the ER and what a shock to find that he was really sick. Hopefully he will come home tomorrow (Saturday). Men are difficult creatures to understand aren't they.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a knitting tea party is a virtual knitting tea party with members all sitting at the tea table - drinking their libation of choice - talking of nothing and everything. we care deeply about everyone - keep close tabs on everyone - and in so doing we have created a place where we feel safe enough to talk of our feelings and fears and illnesses. i'm not sure there is a place online quite like ours. we welcome newcomers with open arms and immediately make a place at the tea table for them and pour them a fresh cuppa. the rules are few - no politics, no religion, no nasty talk. we treat this as a real english tea party where the conversation is light, meaningful and all inclusive. do join in and i am sure very quickly you will see what we are about. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have a very silly question, what exactly is a "Knitting Tea Party?"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm back there too melody - bet i have more to catch up then you do. lol --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Thank you Kate for this week's Tea Party start☺
> 
> Marking my place so I can go back and finish last week's.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would like to see Jesus when he is finished. --- sam



darowil said:


> Love the Christmas tree.
> 
> I got to sleep at 2 last night (but that was becuase I was trying to finish Jesus!). Running very late on all I need to do so after catching up here I will be away for most of the day trying to get most of the things done.
> At least Maryanne is here to help with the 'cooking' - all unbaked so no actual cooking involved.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh you are going to fit right in nurse nikki - anyone that knits during the lunch hour has to be a diehard knitter. what do you have on the needles now? --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you for the welcome! I am at work right now, but will pop in when I can. I work at a nursing home, so have some time between med passes. I usually spend my lunch time knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

angel food cake is my favorite. i can see it now. cake covered in strawberries and caramelized cream. on yes - bring it on. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Sounds yummy! I bet it would be good on top of a pound cake or angel food cake as well.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Christmas Eve is drawing to a close here in Sydney. The presents are wrapped and under the tree. Was about to start cooking a roast pork dinner but DH is not bothered as there are only the two of us. He is happy with leftovers, so that is fine by me. DS is out celebrating with friends so we will have a quiet night - I'll knit and read and DH will watch rubbish on TV and complain the whole time. LOL

Thanks to all who have sent Christmas cards. Mary, please tell Matthew I love his Christmas kitty. To all my friends here, wishing you a happy Christmas and all good things for 2017. Sending hugs to everyone {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

men can be fairly dense sometimes. --- sam



EJS said:


> Another Friday come and nearly gone. I had the grands with me from Wednesday afternoon until this afternoon. We had a lot of fun. Took our usual walk down to see the lions and then into town. It was surprisingly quiet for the Thursday before Christmas. Needless to say I don't do anything on the computer while they are here. I also get no crocheting done. It is okay though as I am not on a time crunch. After they all left today I remembered I needed to get a few things from the store and had forgotten to ask for a ride. I got out and walked it. Not too bad though my feet and knees were pretty achy by the time I got home. I fixed some dinner then sat down to catch up the last 30 pages from last week. Fell asleep reading so must have been more tired then I thought. Amazing the energy in 3 youngsters. I won't see them now until sometime Christmas day.
> 
> Just had a call from Marv. Crazy man has had pain in his hip for over a week. So he calls to see if I would mind going to the ER with him tomorrow. I ask why wait, if he needs to go he should go now. He doesn't think he can handle it. I just told him he will have to call me tomorrow and I will let him know. I had already suggested early in the week he call his primary care doc and get in to see him. Nope, that makes too much sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a poppet? --- sam margaret - are you making a cloth voodoo doll as i just read on google? --- sam



darowil said:


> Sounds identical except that mine had the sugar mixed in- but will try yours one one day too. The topping sounds delicious.
> In fact I told Maryanne it is just as well I'm not going shopping again or I would get more cream and fruit to try it for Monday night. But virtually everything is closed Sunday and Monday and it is already Saturday afternoon. And I still have done very little of the knitting!
> Have a couple of hours to finish Jesus in. That will be done. It is the Poppet that may cause the problems. And I had hoped to finish some socks as well. Maybe not though, unless I want to stay up all night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute melody - looks at home on the tree. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Almost forgot. Just hung this little guy on the tree. Each of the Karate students got one from Renshi Jenn.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh i am all about a scooter. so is heidi - she has been after me for a long time to get one. she thinks she can just pick it up and throw it in the back of the van and off we go. i don't think there is a scooter made that she could do that with. after the first of the year i am going to start looking. --- sam




Gweniepooh said:


> I meant to say thank you to Kate for starting us out and for the ever useful summary Darowil. Wasn't on hardly at all today so had to catch up on the last KTP and now have forgotten all I wanted to comment on. Kate glad you are safe during the bad weather; you also Swedenme. Loved the ham that DS made; definitely wonderful that he has chosen to carry on this tradition. Sam, Heather has a good idea about the light weight scooter for you; would sure be worth checking into. Sorry that the family is ill and glad you are staying away from them.
> 
> Not sure what I'll be fixing for Christmas dinner since it is only the 2 of us here. Will make a trip tomorrow to the grocery story and see if anything catches my eye. I mentioned shrimp to DH (thinking of the pasta shrimp recipe from last KTP ) but he didn't seem to interested. Sure I'll come up with something.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds really good sorlenna - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> https://www.sprouts.com/recipe/details/-/view/11492/roasted-brussels-sprouts-with-cranberries--pecans
> 
> This is the recipe I use.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great hat sorlenna - love the model. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> The kitty hat (third one)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is Christmas day downunder - so Merry Christmas to all of you. hope it is a wonderful day for you. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Looks great!


ditto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knit your dog a hat - with ears. i know several dogs on here would look so cute with this on. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-dog-hat-free-patterns?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=92e7175895-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-92e7175895-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful sticky date pudding with butterscotch sauce. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/sticky-date-pudding-with-butterscotch-sauce?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=92e7175895-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-92e7175895-60616885


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year everyone and a big thank you for being my friends well more than friends really family sisters and brother


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Almost forgot. Just hung this little guy on the tree. Each of the Karate students got one from Renshi Jenn.


What a great gift Mel Gages own Karate kid


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I guess they have elastic in them then?


That's what I was thinking too ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I meant to say thank you to Kate for starting us out and for the ever useful summary Darowil. Wasn't on hardly at all today so had to catch up on the last KTP and now have forgotten all I wanted to comment on. Kate glad you are safe during the bad weather; you also Swedenme. Loved the ham that DS made; definitely wonderful that he has chosen to carry on this tradition. Sam, Heather has a good idea about the light weight scooter for you; would sure be worth checking into. Sorry that the family is ill and glad you are staying away from them.
> 
> Not sure what I'll be fixing for Christmas dinner since it is only the 2 of us here. Will make a trip tomorrow to the grocery story and see if anything catches my eye. I mentioned shrimp to DH (thinking of the pasta shrimp recipe from last KTP ) but he didn't seem to interested. Sure I'll come up with something.
> 
> ...


We'll just be 2 for dinner as well, so we're having steak. I wasn't looking forward to it just being DH and I on Christmas day, but the alternative was joining psycho gran and the rest of her crazy family, (managed to find an excuse not to go....said that the neighbours had asked us over in the evening which is true, they did.....but not mentioning that we said no!) so now I've talked myself into looking forward to a quiet Christmas! We'll go to visit both DSs and GKs during the day so won't actually be on our own until late afternoon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Almost forgot. Just hung this little guy on the tree. Each of the Karate students got one from Renshi Jenn.


That is so sweet! You/Gage will be able to get that out every year to hang on the tree and will remember who gave it to him.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The kitty hat (third one)


Lovely! Your ribbing is so neat - I'm never happy with mine.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> By the way everyone, I haven't had trouble sleeping. It seems that the alarm clock wakes me up quite early enough.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you ladies for the summaries and updates and starting the new week. Glad you are home, Sam, and hope you can now rest and get your strength back. I would love it if you could get a scooter, and would hope that you would also be able to get the lift platform to fit the back of your vehicle that you can simply drive the scooter onto the lift and from the inside of the car, lift it to bumper level. There are quite a few of our disabled here in town who have such things. Kindly look into your disability benefits and what they can suggest. 
Welcome to the party, nursenikki. We have a wonderful pool of knitters, retired engineers, nurses, technologists and teachers with a great deal of experience and knowledge which they freely share for us. Makes this a great place to visit.
Was awakened at 0300 by wind whistling around the house and howling down the street, pushing over the plastic lawn chairs on the back deck. Fortunately, so far no trees are broken and the cover to the outside grill is still on the grill. I live in a canyon bottom which acts as a wind tunnel when storms move in, and one is doing so now. We are predicted to get 6 inches or so of snow on the valley floor tonight so should have a white Christmas. Looking forward to tomorrow's church service. It is to be musical and I love Christmas music.
Wishing all a quiet day and the ability to get the last Christmas odds and ends tied up easily. For our southern hemisphere friends, who are a day ahead of me, have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness! There I was thinking I was doing really well slowly reading and posting along, not realising the new week has begun. Back to page 1. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, what a nice ornament for Gage.
> Heather, I'm glad your market sales went we
> I hope those in the U.K. Are surviving the terrible storm without damage
> Tomorrow I have to make buns for potluck tomorrow night & for Christmas Day. I'm also making layered salad for Christmas Day.
> ...


I think the Hugg Boots are the ones I did- look great in photos and like they should stay on. But not made- and Elizabeth's didn't stay on well. I did think of decreasing the stitches for the legs to see if that helped. But didn't end up doing more.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thankyou Kate and Margaret for starting us off this week. Sam you take it easy and keep getting stronger.

And I will say Merry Christmas to everyone now as I am going to bed shortly and it will be Christmas here in 2 hours. 

I hope everyone enjoys the day. Stay safe and happy and warm/cool depending on where you are in the world. 

And I would like to start a ((((GROUP HUG)))))))) as there are many of us who need one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would like to see Jesus when he is finished. --- sam


Your wish is my command.

Planning to give her one more piece each year. Knitted from Nativity create you own Christmas scene by Fiona Goble. Borrowed it from the library so plan to do Mary before I take the book back- headstart on next Christmas!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cindygecko said:


> As am I a retired nurse, spent my career working in mental health it kept me interested.


 :sm24: And welcome from Down Under. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas Julie and Fan- it is now Christmas Day for them (just).
Hope everyone has a great day even if it doesn't turn out as planned.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds identical except that mine had the sugar mixed in- but will try yours one one day too. The topping sounds delicious.
> In fact I told Maryanne it is just as well I'm not going shopping again or I would get more cream and fruit to try it for Monday night. But virtually everything is closed Sunday and Monday and it is already Saturday afternoon. And I still have done very little of the knitting!
> Have a couple of hours to finish Jesus in. That will be done. It is the Poppet that may cause the problems. And I had hoped to finish some socks as well. Maybe not though, unless I want to stay up all night.


Arent your shops open on Monday? Our all are, and they are having boxing day sales also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 3 and I had better get to bed. I am tired and will need to get up bright and early! Goodnight and Merry Christmas. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a poppet? --- sam margaret - are you making a cloth voodoo doll as i just read on google? --- sam


I'll post mine when finished. Try doing a search on KP! Then you will see what everyone is knitting on KP. Pat (Gypsycream on KP) makes a lots of different patterns. And I am doing a Poppet as giving Elizabeth a pram and needs a doll to go in it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh i am all about a scooter. so is heidi - she has been after me for a long time to get one. she thinks she can just pick it up and throw it in the back of the van and off we go. i don't think there is a scooter made that she could do that with. after the first of the year i am going to start looking. --- sam


That sounds wise- clearly need something I would say. They have batteries so not sure how portable they are. With a lift it coul dbe put in the van, but doubt whether you could do it otherwise as the batteries are very heavy.However manual wheelchairs can be thrown into most cars (but then either pushing or for you to be able to move it- and I suspect that this will just as hard as walking).


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> Planning to give her one more piece each year. Knitted from Nativity create you own Christmas scene by Fiona Goble. Borrowed it from the library so plan to do Mary before I take the book back- headstart on next Christmas!


Looks great.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Arent your shops open on Monday? Our all are, and they are having boxing day sales also.


Most are closed Monday as it is Christmas Day public holiday. The stores in Adelaide city are open Monday but not the rest in the metropolitan area. Rural areas may be as they have more freedom as to when they can open. But they can open Tuesday which is also a public holiday and normally can't on Public Holidays. Not sure about the Monday for New Years Day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nicho said:


> Christmas Eve is drawing to a close here in Sydney. The presents are wrapped and under the tree. Was about to start cooking a roast pork dinner but DH is not bothered as there are only the two of us. He is happy with leftovers, so that is fine by me. DS is out celebrating with friends so we will have a quiet night - I'll knit and read and DH will watch rubbish on TV and complain the whole time. LOL
> 
> Thanks to all who have sent Christmas cards. Mary, please tell Matthew I love his Christmas kitty. To all my friends here, wishing you a happy Christmas and all good things for 2017. Sending hugs to everyone {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}


I will let Matthew know you love his card. Dianna, June's sister, was quite surprised when Matthew sent the framed original to her. He and June had made plans that Matthew was going to send an original drawing to June to give to Dianna, but that didn't happen before June passed away so I was able to get Dianna's address and follow through with the plan. We had sent cards of Matthew's drawings to her previously so she was totally surprised to get an original drawing of one of her photos. I am glad that he waited to do it until his skills had improved. Matthew pointed out to Dianna and I that the cat's fur was interesting to draw because the white fur was longer and fluffier than the calico sections. Such an eye for detail that he has.

I am glad that you are taking it easier for your holiday meal for two. My DH cooks our holiday meals and I clean up and put away leftovers.

{{{{{hugs}}}}} to everyone and Merry Christmas. Remember it is about the love and time spent with the special people in your life and not the gifts that you do or do not receive.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Most are closed Monday as it is Christmas Day public holiday. The stores in Adelaide city are open Monday but not the rest in the metropolitan area. Rural areas may be as they have more freedom as to when they can open. But they can open Tuesday which is also a public holiday and normally can't on Public Holidays. Not sure about the Monday for New Years Day.


Our holiday is on Sunday here. DS#1 will get Sunday off. His job is only closed on Christmas and Easter.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

EJS said:


> Another Friday come and nearly gone. I had the grands with me from Wednesday afternoon until this afternoon. We had a lot of fun. Took our usual walk down to see the lions and then into town. It was surprisingly quiet for the Thursday before Christmas. Needless to say I don't do anything on the computer while they are here. I also get no crocheting done. It is okay though as I am not on a time crunch. After they all left today I remembered I needed to get a few things from the store and had forgotten to ask for a ride. I got out and walked it. Not too bad though my feet and knees were pretty achy by the time I got home. I fixed some dinner then sat down to catch up the last 30 pages from last week. Fell asleep reading so must have been more tired then I thought. Amazing the energy in 3 youngsters. I won't see them now until sometime Christmas day.
> 
> Just had a call from Marv. Crazy man has had pain in his hip for over a week. So he calls to see if I would mind going to the ER with him tomorrow. I ask why wait, if he needs to go he should go now. He doesn't think he can handle it. I just told him he will have to call me tomorrow and I will let him know. I had already suggested early in the week he call his primary care doc and get in to see him. Nope, that makes too much sense.
> 
> ...


What a lovely way to spend the holiday week. I am glad that you get to spend quality time with the grand children.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

The news has been interesting. Last 3days, there has been at least 1house fire somewhere. Of the 3, 2 were preventable causes, 1 caused by a cigarette butt not extinguished properly and blown onto wicker chair, the other causd by an untended lit candle. So frustrating for the families involved, to lose everything just b4 Christmas because of a stupid action.

Rant over.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Our holiday is on Sunday here. DS#1 will get Sunday off. His job is only closed on Christmas and Easter.


Because it is Sunday both days are holidays here.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh i am all about a scooter. so is heidi - she has been after me for a long time to get one. she thinks she can just pick it up and throw it in the back of the van and off we go. i don't think there is a scooter made that she could do that with. after the first of the year i am going to start looking. --- sam


There are some made specifically to do that. Small ones that fold up or pull apart. Best one for you would be one that folds up, can take it more easily on your trips away where as Heidi could probably handle either style.

I just did a quick google search and found plenty available in US, good hunting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> The kitty hat (third one)


It's lovely Sorlenna I've downloaded a few of these hat patterns hoping to make kid versions


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:30am here and I was up an hour ago to take the dog out. I just realized/read my post last night said Gage was out of his last bathroom break. ???????????????? honestly guys he's allowed to use the bathroom in doors. I meant Deuce was out. Lol.???? 

Goimg back to bed as Gage is still asleep and Deuce has gone back to bed to. 

Check in later.????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what is a poppet? --- sam margaret - are you making a cloth voodoo doll as i just read on google? --- sam


That made me laugh Sam someone has most likely put you right as they are lovely knitted baby dolls designed by a kper called gypsycream


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Just after 10.30pm here and time to get to bed.

Everyone, have a fabulous day tomorrow, whether with family or not.

Merry Christmas to all.

((((((((((Group Hug))))))))))

Will be back after my furbaby and I get home from family lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We'll just be 2 for dinner as well, so we're having steak. I wasn't looking forward to it just being DH and I on Christmas day, but the alternative was joining psycho gran and the rest of her crazy family, (managed to find an excuse not to go....said that the neighbours had asked us over in the evening which is true, they did.....but not mentioning that we said no!) so now I've talked myself into looking forward to a quiet Christmas! We'll go to visit both DSs and GKs during the day so won't actually be on our own until late afternoon.


Would have been my choice too, do you watch call the midwife I'm looking forward to watching it and tonight I'm going to watch a new Grant Chester


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you ladies for the summaries and updates and starting the new week. Glad you are home, Sam, and hope you can now rest and get your strength back. I would love it if you could get a scooter, and would hope that you would also be able to get the lift platform to fit the back of your vehicle that you can simply drive the scooter onto the lift and from the inside of the car, lift it to bumper level. There are quite a few of our disabled here in town who have such things. Kindly look into your disability benefits and what they can suggest.
> Welcome to the party, nursenikki. We have a wonderful pool of knitters, retired engineers, nurses, technologists and teachers with a great deal of experience and knowledge which they freely share for us. Makes this a great place to visit.
> Was awakened at 0300 by wind whistling around the house and howling down the street, pushing over the plastic lawn chairs on the back deck. Fortunately, so far no trees are broken and the cover to the outside grill is still on the grill. I live in a canyon bottom which acts as a wind tunnel when storms move in, and one is doing so now. We are predicted to get 6 inches or so of snow on the valley floor tonight so should have a white Christmas. Looking forward to tomorrow's church service. It is to be musical and I love Christmas music.
> Wishing all a quiet day and the ability to get the last Christmas odds and ends tied up easily. For our southern hemisphere friends, who are a day ahead of me, have a wonderful Christmas.


Hope the wind doesn't cause any damage Joyce, apart from the gale force winds rain and sleet it's going to be a mild Christmas here according to the weatherman apparently it could reach over 15c somewhere in the UK tomorrow which would break the record for the warmest Christmas day . I can tell him now it's not going to be here it's freezing
Hope you enjoy your church service hopefully I will get to midnight mass I too Love all the christmas music


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Merry Christmas to our Australian and NZ friends. I sure hope you have nice weather for your special day, but may it be wonderful no matter the rain or extreme heat. Love and hugs to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate and Darowil, thank you for the summaries, links, recipe pages and especially for giving Sam time to recover. That in itself is another gift to all of us as we want him well. 

Kate, the cards you find are so wonderful! Love them all and the yarn tree is perfect. 

I can't believe how much I miss when I see the summary. Thank you, thank you, thank you. 

Darowil, I got the biggest laugh when I saw you were trying to finish Jesus. But, did you finish him?

Hope both of you got a good night's sleep. Again, thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, glad to see you stopped by. Hoping you can avoid this flu since you are still recovering. If you feel up to it, be sure and get on tomorrow so we can all wish you a Merry One on the actual day.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Wishing all the Knitting Tea Party members a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Very Healthy New Year!

Jackie


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Busyworkerbee, hope your grandma is ok and that you have a lovely Christmas today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Jacklou, how lovely to hear from you. The same to you and yours.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou Kate and Margaret for starting us off this week. Sam you take it easy and keep getting stronger.
> 
> And I will say Merry Christmas to everyone now as I am going to bed shortly and it will be Christmas here in 2 hours.
> 
> ...


I'm in! ((((GROUP HUG))))


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 7:30am here and I was up an hour ago to take the dog out. I just realized/read my post last night said Gage was out of his last bathroom break. ???????????????? honestly guys he's allowed to use the bathroom in doors. I meant Deuce was out. Lol.????
> 
> Goimg back to bed as Gage is still asleep and Deuce has gone back to bed to.
> 
> Check in later.????


That reminds me of me. Too funny Mel. My DS was called Benjamin from time to time ????????. The couch is shaking as I laugh, thinking of Gage waiting sweetly on the couch waiting for his bathroom break.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> Planning to give her one more piece each year. Knitted from Nativity create you own Christmas scene by Fiona Goble. Borrowed it from the library so plan to do Mary before I take the book back- headstart on next Christmas!


Love that! What a good idea giving one more piece each year - starting a lovely tradition. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'll post mine when finished. Try doing a search on KP! Then you will see what everyone is knitting on KP. Pat (Gypsycream on KP) makes a lots of different patterns. And I am doing a Poppet as giving Elizabeth a pram and needs a doll to go in it.


We're giving Caitlin a pram too! She's already got a buggy for her 'baby' (no name, just Baby!) but baby keeps sliding out of it as Caitlin can't fasten the harness! This is a little purple pram and I'm sure she'll love it - yes, I will try to remember to get pictures! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will let Matthew know you love his card. Dianna, June's sister, was quite surprised when Matthew sent the framed original to her. He and June had made plans that Matthew was going to send an original drawing to June to give to Dianna, but that didn't happen before June passed away so I was able to get Dianna's address and follow through with the plan. We had sent cards of Matthew's drawings to her previously so she was totally surprised to get an original drawing of one of her photos. I am glad that he waited to do it until his skills had improved. Matthew pointed out to Dianna and I that the cat's fur was interesting to draw because the white fur was longer and fluffier than the calico sections. Such an eye for detail that he has.
> 
> I am glad that you are taking it easier for your holiday meal for two. My DH cooks our holiday meals and I clean up and put away leftovers.
> 
> {{{{{hugs}}}}} to everyone and Merry Christmas. Remember it is about the love and time spent with the special people in your life and not the gifts that you do or do not receive.


Just received Matthew's card today, Mary and please let him know that I especially like the cat (although the big dog is good too!) as it is very like our cat Charlie, who we lost many years ago now. I'm glad you are being cooked for at Christmas, I always think things taste 10 times better when someone else does the cooking! That was a lovely thing you did for June & I'm sure she is looking down approvingly. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7:30am here and I was up an hour ago to take the dog out. I just realized/read my post last night said Gage was out of his last bathroom break. ???????????????? honestly guys he's allowed to use the bathroom in doors. I meant Deuce was out. Lol.????
> 
> Goimg back to bed as Gage is still asleep and Deuce has gone back to bed to.
> 
> Check in later.????


Did wonder why you were informing us of Gage's bathroom habits! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would have been my choice too, do you watch call the midwife I'm looking forward to watching it and tonight I'm going to watch a new Grant Chester


Never really got into Grantchester, but I'll definitely be watching Call the Midwife, I love that.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> a knitting tea party is a virtual knitting tea party with members all sitting at the tea table - drinking their libation of choice - talking of nothing and everything. we care deeply about everyone - keep close tabs on everyone - and in so doing we have created a place where we feel safe enough to talk of our feelings and fears and illnesses. i'm not sure there is a place online quite like ours. we welcome newcomers with open arms and immediately make a place at the tea table for them and pour them a fresh cuppa. the rules are few - no politics, no religion, no nasty talk. we treat this as a real english tea party where the conversation is light, meaningful and all inclusive. do join in and i am sure very quickly you will see what we are about. --- sam


Thank you, sounds like something I will enjoy being a part of!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> oh you are going to fit right in nurse nikki - anyone that knits during the lunch hour has to be a diehard knitter. what do you have on the needles now? --- sam


I have to fit it in when I can. We always seem to be on the go. Plus, I can't knit or crochet for longer than an hour or so at a time do to a rotator cuff tear in my left shoulder.

Right now, I'm starting a sweater for myself, my first!

Ribbing done for the front half.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> Planning to give her one more piece each year. Knitted from Nativity create you own Christmas scene by Fiona Goble. Borrowed it from the library so plan to do Mary before I take the book back- headstart on next Christmas!


Very cute, and love the little diaper! LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> great hat sorlenna - love the model. --- sam


That's Lucinda. She's worn a LOT of hats over the years!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks delicious Sorlenna and I have everything except the sprouts. Will look for some when at the grocery store today so I can try this (pinned it for sure!)



Sorlenna said:


> https://www.sprouts.com/recipe/details/-/view/11492/roasted-brussels-sprouts-with-cranberries--pecans
> 
> This is the recipe I use.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute. Like the yarn too.


Sorlenna said:


> The kitty hat (third one)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely! Your ribbing is so neat - I'm never happy with mine.


Do you use a size smaller needle for it? I find that tightens the stitches and makes it better. I had a lot of trial and error and practice before I was happy with my technique and results.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have to fit it in when I can. We always seem to be on the go. Plus, I can't knit or crochet for longer than an hour or so at a time do to a rotator cuff tear in my left shoulder.
> 
> Right now, I'm starting a sweater for myself, my first!
> 
> Ribbing done for the front half.


Looks a good start! And welcome to the tea party!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I copied this as soon as I saw it on Whoot! I think some of my furbabies will look just adorable in them if I ever get around to knitting them! LOL



thewren said:


> knit your dog a hat - with ears. i know several dogs on here would look so cute with this on. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-dog-hat-free-patterns?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=92e7175895-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-92e7175895-60616885


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same to you dear Sonja. I am so thankful for all the wonderful friends here on the tea party. Merry Christmas to everyone!


Swedenme said:


> Merry Christmas and a happy new year everyone and a big thank you for being my friends well more than friends really family sisters and brother


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely Sorlenna I've downloaded a few of these hat patterns hoping to make kid versions


They're fun. I really like how simple the knitting is--a good take along project for the doctor's office, etc. and fun to see them take shape. Different sizes are easy too, just fewer stitches around or smaller yarn and needles. I just make a tube, three needle bind off at the top, and sew across the corners. I'm going to experiment with a ribbed version up to the ear part (make the ears smooth) to see how that looks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks delicious Sorlenna and I have everything except the sprouts. Will look for some when at the grocery store today so I can try this (pinned it for sure!)


That's what I had to pick up yesterday. I'll get them in the oven in a couple of hours.

And guess what? My friend E has been doing genealogy and discovered we are distant cousins! I recognized some of the names in the lineage as my known ancestors. What a world! ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7:30am here and I was up an hour ago to take the dog out. I just realized/read my post last night said Gage was out of his last bathroom break. ???????????????? honestly guys he's allowed to use the bathroom in doors. I meant Deuce was out. Lol.????
> 
> Goimg back to bed as Gage is still asleep and Deuce has gone back to bed to.
> 
> Check in later.????


LOL!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I have that book or at least know I have one that is knit your own nativity; got it several years ago with the intentions of "quickly knitting it up" and right now have no idea where it is hidden! I just may need to dig it out and start some it for next year. Love your beginnings. Baby Jesus does make me think of an acorn with a smile....no offense meant. I think it is adorable!



darowil said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> Planning to give her one more piece each year. Knitted from Nativity create you own Christmas scene by Fiona Goble. Borrowed it from the library so plan to do Mary before I take the book back- headstart on next Christmas!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I LOVE the show Call the MIdwife! Of course I have to wait until new episodes become available on netflix or amazon but have stayed up to date. Can't wait until a new season is available for me to watch. I haven't gotten into Granchester but intend to give it a try.


Swedenme said:


> Would have been my choice too, do you watch call the midwife I'm looking forward to watching it and tonight I'm going to watch a new Grant Chester


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The mermaid tail has been delivered. I think the lady loved it and her daughter will too.

The hand towel was made with organic cotton. It was so soft to work with.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same to you Jackie. Look forward to seeing more of you in the New Year!


Jacklou said:


> Wishing all the Knitting Tea Party members a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Very Healthy New Year!
> 
> Jackie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too in on the group hug {{{{{{{{hug}}}}}}}}


KateB said:


> I'm in! ((((GROUP HUG))))


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too! Never even thought about Deuce!


KateB said:


> Did wonder why you were informing us of Gage's bathroom habits! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do like the color...like a chocolate brown. The ribbing looks good too! My best friend (Marianne) wants us to start sweaters in the new year to work on together. (she lives about 1 1/2 hours away and we met here on the tea party)



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have to fit it in when I can. We always seem to be on the go. Plus, I can't knit or crochet for longer than an hour or so at a time do to a rotator cuff tear in my left shoulder.
> 
> Right now, I'm starting a sweater for myself, my first!
> 
> Ribbing done for the front half.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds as if it will be really cute Sorlenna. Looking forward to seeing it done that way.



Sorlenna said:


> They're fun. I really like how simple the knitting is--a good take along project for the doctor's office, etc. and fun to see them take shape. Different sizes are easy too, just fewer stitches around or smaller yarn and needles. I just make a tube, three needle bind off at the top, and sew across the corners. I'm going to experiment with a ribbed version up to the ear part (make the ears smooth) to see how that looks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cool is that!



Sorlenna said:


> That's what I had to pick up yesterday. I'll get them in the oven in a couple of hours.
> 
> And guess what? My friend E has been doing genealogy and discovered we are distant cousins! I recognized some of the names in the lineage as my known ancestors. What a world! ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pacer I really really love the purple mermaid tail! Don't understand why I shouldn't try it though...why would I need the bubble wrap? It's been awhile since I fell. Speaking of falling though, Marianne has fallen twice in the past two weeks. No broken bones but lots of bruising. She promises to talk to her doctor about it as she isn't tripping over anything; thinking it is the meds she is on. She really is having a difficult time lately and struggling with her limitations since her heart surgery. Has her feeling very, very low. Would appreciate all prayers forher.



pacer said:


> The mermaid tail has been delivered. I think the lady loved it and her daughter will too.
> 
> The hand towel was made with organic cotton. It was so soft to work with.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer I really really love the purple mermaid tail! Don't understand why I shouldn't try it though...why would I need the bubble wrap? It's been awhile since I fell. Speaking of falling though, Marianne has fallen twice in the past two weeks. No broken bones but lots of bruising. She promises to talk to her doctor about it as she isn't tripping over anything; thinking it is the meds she is on. She really is having a difficult time lately and struggling with her limitations since her heart surgery. Has her feeling very, very low. Would appreciate all prayers forher.


Prayers for Marianne. We went out to a local store and bought some bits and bobs then went for coffee at Costa. Out tomorrow for dinner, nothing till then. Take care all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Since many of you say you never make it to the main digest any more I just had to share this here. It is on today's daily digest.

'Twas The Knitter's Night Before Christmas

‘Twas the night before Christmas and I was still knitting
The family was sleeping and there I was sitting;
The hand knit stockings were hung on the chimney with care
Hope no one noticed the cupboards were bare.

The children were nestled all snug in their beds,
While visions of mittens danced in their heads;
Still dressed in old sweats, yarn in my lap,
I hurried on to finish the last knitted cap.

When out from the closet there arose such a clatter,
I sprang from my chair to see what was the matter.
Away to the storage I flew like a flash,
Threw open the door and confronted my stash.

The yarn on the floor was like new-fallen snow,
Better shove it in quick so the husband won’t know.
When what to my bloodshot eyes should appear,
But the Knitting Fairy who said, “Have no fear!”

What a quick little knitter, so lively and fast,
She did the knitting while all I did was cast.
More rapid than eagles her stitches they came,
She knitted, she purled and called the yarn by name:

“On,Trekking! On, HiKoo! On, Noro! On, Bliss!
On, Regia! On, Opal! Not one skein was missed.
To the top of the stash! Get every last ball!
We can’t give a gift purchased at the mall!”

Her needles how they sparkled! Her stitches just right!
We knitted together all through the night.
Hats, scarves, shawls, socks and a sweater;
My knitting projects had never looked better!

She spoke not a word, head bent over her work,
And knit all the yarn with her magical “circ”.
My projects were done, they were perfectly sized;
Each one an heirloom sure to be prized!

She picked up her needles and gave me a wink,
The fairy dust flew, she was gone in a blink.
But I heard her exclaim as she darted from sight,
“HAPPY KNITTING TO ALL, AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!”

Michelle Hunter
Copyright 2008

Adapted from 'Twas The Night Before Christmas by Clement C. Moore


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> We're giving Caitlin a pram too! She's already got a buggy for her 'baby' (no name, just Baby!) but baby keeps sliding out of it as Caitlin can't fasten the harness! This is a little purple pram and I'm sure she'll love it - yes, I will try to remember to get pictures! :sm09:


Reminds me of when we bought DD1 a dolls pram when she was about 2, complete with baby and frilly covers etc. She tipped the baby out, raided a kitchen cupboard and pushed the pram round and round the garden full of pots and pans!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> The mermaid tail has been delivered. I think the lady loved it and her daughter will too.
> 
> The hand towel was made with organic cotton. It was so soft to work with.


Love it! Soft cotton is a joy. The towel will be well loved, I'm sure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer I really really love the purple mermaid tail! Don't understand why I shouldn't try it though...why would I need the bubble wrap? It's been awhile since I fell. Speaking of falling though, Marianne has fallen twice in the past two weeks. No broken bones but lots of bruising. She promises to talk to her doctor about it as she isn't tripping over anything; thinking it is the meds she is on. She really is having a difficult time lately and struggling with her limitations since her heart surgery. Has her feeling very, very low. Would appreciate all prayers forher.


I think she meant wearing as opposed to knitting? :sm23:

Sending hugs and healing thoughts for Marianne.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you, sounds like something I will enjoy being a part of!


Welcome from the UK, Nurse Nikki. You'll enjoy the Tea Party but just a word of warning - it becomes addictive!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh i am all about a scooter. so is heidi - she has been after me for a long time to get one. she thinks she can just pick it up and throw it in the back of the van and off we go. i don't think there is a scooter made that she could do that with. after the first of the year i am going to start looking. --- sam


One of my relatives had one & it came with a little winch thing, just hooked it up, push a button, up it goes & swing it in the trunk. I have no idea what the "lift "was called


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

angelam said:


> Reminds me of when we bought DD1 a dolls pram when she was about 2, complete with baby and frilly covers etc. She tipped the baby out, raided a kitchen cupboard and pushed the pram round and round the garden full of pots and pans!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How true....wearing it would be something I'd never get out of! I can see me sprawled on the floor for sure! Thanks Sorlenna for getting my head straight!

Well, I've been online for a couple of hours now so do think I need to take my meds, get dressed and get moving...grocery store sure won't come to me! Merry Christmas to everyone. TTYL!


Sorlenna said:


> I think she meant wearing as opposed to knitting? :sm23:
> 
> Sending hugs and healing thoughts for Marianne.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Because it is Sunday both days are holidays here.


Both are holidays here to which really means nothing as shops will be open on boxing day just Sunday hours I think


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think the Hugg Boots are the ones I did- look great in photos and like they should stay on. But not made- and Elizabeth's didn't stay on well. I did think of decreasing the stitches for the legs to see if that helped. But didn't end up doing more.


I think the top opening needs to be tighter as well, I thought this yarn was too bulky & that was the problem but decided to send the gift without them. I was channeling Sonja & knitting really fast to have enough yarn, ????about a foot left over when I was done so soo don't want to try any alterations with that yarn as probably not enough & just more frustration


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Do you use a size smaller needle for it? I find that tightens the stitches and makes it better. I had a lot of trial and error and practice before I was happy with my technique and results.


I usually do use a smaller needle, but it just doesn't look as uniform as yours. :sm22: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> Planning to give her one more piece each year. Knitted from Nativity create you own Christmas scene by Fiona Goble. Borrowed it from the library so plan to do Mary before I take the book back- headstart on next Christmas!


What a cute idea, but a lot of work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> Wishing all the Knitting Tea Party members a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Very Healthy New Year!
> 
> Jackie


And a merry Christmas and a happy new year to you too Jackie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Arent your shops open on Monday? Our all are, and they are having boxing day sales also.


Here only cities are open on Boxing Day so unless I want an hours drive for a jug of milk, I better be prepared


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> They're fun. I really like how simple the knitting is--a good take along project for the doctor's office, etc. and fun to see them take shape. Different sizes are easy too, just fewer stitches around or smaller yarn and needles. I just make a tube, three needle bind off at the top, and sew across the corners. I'm going to experiment with a ribbed version up to the ear part (make the ears smooth) to see how that looks.


I will look forward to seeing the ribbed on 
I've got a pattern for some kitten mittens somewhere so I was thinking this pattern would go nicely together


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> The news has been interesting. Last 3days, there has been at least 1house fire somewhere. Of the 3, 2 were preventable causes, 1 caused by a cigarette butt not extinguished properly and blown onto wicker chair, the other causd by an untended lit candle. So frustrating for the families involved, to lose everything just b4 Christmas because of a stupid action.
> 
> Rant over.


Seems to always be fires this time of year, here I think it's because people get fires going too big in heaters, fireplace etc.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer I really really love the purple mermaid tail! Don't understand why I shouldn't try it though...why would I need the bubble wrap? It's been awhile since I fell. Speaking of falling though, Marianne has fallen twice in the past two weeks. No broken bones but lots of bruising. She promises to talk to her doctor about it as she isn't tripping over anything; thinking it is the meds she is on. She really is having a difficult time lately and struggling with her limitations since her heart surgery. Has her feeling very, very low. Would appreciate all prayers forher.


Please tell her she is in my thoughts and I'm sending as many healing thoughts as I can muster!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How true....wearing it would be something I'd never get out of! I can see me sprawled on the floor for sure! Thanks Sorlenna for getting my head straight!
> 
> Well, I've been online for a couple of hours now so do think I need to take my meds, get dressed and get moving...grocery store sure won't come to me! Merry Christmas to everyone. TTYL!


I'd probably forget I had it on my legs and try to get up. LOL I was NOT born graceful, for sure! :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I usually do use a smaller needle, but it just doesn't look as uniform as yours. :sm22: :sm09:


I just did a few--noticed I have a habit of pulling the yarn tight when switching from knit to purl. Maybe that's the trick?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will look forward to seeing the ribbed on
> I've got a pattern for some kitten mittens somewhere so I was thinking this pattern would go nicely together


 :sm24: Great idea!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> Planning to give her one more piece each year. Knitted from Nativity create you own Christmas scene by Fiona Goble. Borrowed it from the library so plan to do Mary before I take the book back- headstart on next Christmas!


That is cute margaret and what a lovely idea . I've got the Jean Hargrave Christmas book with the nativity in , hoping to knit it sometime before next Christmas


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oops! Meant to comment on baby Jesus--adorable and Elizabeth should enjoy building the Nativity.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Normally I have my Christmas baking done long before today. We'll I just haven't felt like it. But this morning I am feeling more in the Christmas spirit. Macaroons are cooling and so are the first batch of chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's what I had to pick up yesterday. I'll get them in the oven in a couple of hours.
> 
> And guess what? My friend E has been doing genealogy and discovered we are distant cousins! I recognized some of the names in the lineage as my known ancestors. What a world! ????


Genealogy is so interesting. My cousins daughter did a book about my Dads, mothers family. I was amazed to learn almost all the kids I went to school with when I was young were actually related to me somehow. I guess it's a good thing we moved here before I was old enough to find a boyfriend????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm in. I'm in. Did someone say hugs?!☺☺☺


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Never really got into Grantchester, but I'll definitely be watching Call the Midwife, I love that.


I like Grantchester apart from the way they bring the vicar s complicated love life into it

I miss chummy in call the midwife I think miranda should stick to acting rather than comedy and if I remember rightly I'm now going to miss Pam Ferris


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Reminds me of when we bought DD1 a dolls pram when she was about 2, complete with baby and frilly covers etc. She tipped the baby out, raided a kitchen cupboard and pushed the pram round and round the garden full of pots and pans!


????????my GD would have animals & tractors in hers????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like Grantchester apart from the way they bring the vicar s complicated love life into it
> 
> I miss chummy in call the midwife I think miranda should stick to acting rather than comedy and if I remember rightly I'm now going to miss Pam Ferris


I thought Call the Midwife wasn't being made anymore.?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maury, lovely towel & mermaid tail., love purple!
Well, I really must get off here, didn't sleep well last night so getting a slow start.& you lot have been so chatty it's taken a long time to catch up. 
I hope Maryanne is doing better soon b fore she breaks something in one of her falls.

I have everyone has a great Christmas Eve & day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Christmas Eve morning. I am behind reading last week. And you are already up to page 13! I am taking a break. I still have wrapping to do, and a TON of cleaning! Yesterday was spent at the laundramat doing in about 2 1/2 hours what would have taking me at least all day yesterday, and maybe some of today. Then picked up a couple of more little things, needed some small cup size gift bags to save me trying to wrap cups with hot chocolate mix in them. And I got some more shelled field corn in the bulk section at Pet Supplies Plus to make heat packs for gifts for last night! Yes, I was that behind. They weren't pretty, as I wanted heavy fabric for them, after finding that light weight fabric doesn't work as well, and that was what I had (DH's clean holey jeans!), and it didn't take long to cut and make 5 bags to fill with the corn. I wrapped them in a single sheet of tissue paper with a winter themed towel in a towel holder like I made for the KAP goodie bags, and put them in gift bags. I had shredded potato casserole, which we call Sally's Potatoes, because that was who's recipe it was!, in the oven, and still needed a shower. And we were only 5 minutes late leaving the house for my side of the family's Christmas party! Got home a bit after 10 and had to make the bed, because I had stripped it before going to the laundramat. Sat down for a bit, then went to bed. I'm still tired! Even though Mom and Dad have not been at the family Christmas party for the last 4 years, it was still different and a bit hard this year, knowing they never would be. The last time we had them with us at the party was 5 years ago.

Today I need to get my butt in gear, and get stuff done, but needed a break. My poor kitchen is a disaster! I hadn't cooked much in the last few days, but what I had, still needed cleaned up. The sink was full of mostly big stuff, but hadn't had time to empty the dishwasher and reload it. And then had a pile of big stuff that is hand wash only, besides. Looked worse than it actually was. Now to find the table (from making Christmas cards!) and the counters where I have piled stuff to make room to sit and eat.....! Then head for the basement to wrap. But I needed a break from standing at the sink, so here I am. 

Merry Christmas to you all, and I wish you many blessings in the New Year! Hope to be back later, to catch up, but we will see.


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Wanted to check in to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. Prayers for everyone that is not feeling well as well as for those having a hard time. My daughter is not able to come but we have a son and several nieces and their families coming. Hoping the New Year brings good things to all of you.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> So Marv is a procrastinator like David is a procrastinator?
> Sounds like you've had good time with the grands.


In the spirit of goodwill I will give him that. 
(just between us thought, when getting it checked out was my suggestion he snapped that the medical profession would do nothing for him so why bother spending time to even go)He has a hateful spirit and stays mad at everyone and everything.

Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Merry Christmas and a happy new year everyone and a big thank you for being my friends well more than friends really family sisters and brother


Merry Christmas, Sonja, and all- light dawned a while back and it is THE Day- I am fighting the laptop- think it is on it's way out.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I will catch up later, but just wanted to wish everyone a very happy Christmas Ã°ÂÂÂ. If you are wondering what I have been doing, one distraction has been finishing off the shark tail. I took a couple of photos, of the whole thing and of the teeth, which don't show at all on the other picture. I think it will looker better with my grandson inside it! I still need to add the dorsal fin, but that can be added later!

Merry Christmas, everyone Ã°ÂÂÂÃ¢ÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ¼Ã°ÂÂÂ²Ã°ÂÂÂÃ¢ÂÂÃ¯Â¸Â


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you ladies for the summaries and updates and starting the new week. Glad you are home, Sam, and hope you can now rest and get your strength back. I would love it if you could get a scooter, and would hope that you would also be able to get the lift platform to fit the back of your vehicle that you can simply drive the scooter onto the lift and from the inside of the car, lift it to bumper level. There are quite a few of our disabled here in town who have such things. Kindly look into your disability benefits and what they can suggest.
> Welcome to the party, nursenikki. We have a wonderful pool of knitters, retired engineers, nurses, technologists and teachers with a great deal of experience and knowledge which they freely share for us. Makes this a great place to visit.
> Was awakened at 0300 by wind whistling around the house and howling down the street, pushing over the plastic lawn chairs on the back deck. Fortunately, so far no trees are broken and the cover to the outside grill is still on the grill. I live in a canyon bottom which acts as a wind tunnel when storms move in, and one is doing so now. We are predicted to get 6 inches or so of snow on the valley floor tonight so should have a white Christmas. Looking forward to tomorrow's church service. It is to be musical and I love Christmas music.
> Wishing all a quiet day and the ability to get the last Christmas odds and ends tied up easily. For our southern hemisphere friends, who are a day ahead of me, have a wonderful Christmas.


Happy Christmas, Joyce! Nice day but maybe showers here.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, dear, my emojis didn't work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Merry Christmas Julie and Fan- it is now Christmas Day for them (just).
> Hope everyone has a great day even if it doesn't turn out as planned.


Thanks Margaret- Baby Jesus is fun- hope E likes the tradition!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am going to be a long way behind when I am able to post again- but enjoy your Christmas Eve/Day everyone! Was it Cathy started a group hug- I am in on that!! (((all of us)))
Take Care all who are driving in the silly Season.
Catch you later!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> He is at least tolerating the chemo shots so he is feeling somewhat better than what he was in October. I wonder if the problems with his ears is related to the disease as it was in his inner ears as well as in his joints and externally also. He was quite a mess in October and November. Bella's nurse will be there on Monday so it is a good day for the parents to get away. Hannah is home from college to help with the other kids.


I'm so glad that he's tolerating them, that's got to be a relief for mom and dad, poor kid, anything in the ears is very unpleasant especially if it caused him pain, in the joints and such isn't any easier either. 
It will be wonderful for Hannah to help with the children, and the nurse is a God send.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:50pm and I am in bed. Finally☺
> 
> Welcome nursenikki ????
> 
> ...


LOL! I am thinking that it was Deuce that was out for the last bathroom break? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THOSE WHO ARE ON THE 25TH ALREADY!!!!*
Well, I think I'll sit and knit with you all for a bit, at least until David heads out to fish. Got the buche de noel picked up and was going to get a cheesecake for dessert tonight but got a sacher torte instead, yum, can't wait to try both of them, but I'll be good and wait on the noel until tomorrow, and David's had breakfast . I'm going to cheat tonight and just do sloppy joes for dinner, and oven fries. 
Hope everyone is having a wonderful Christmas Eve or Julie, Fan, and Aussie a wonderful Christmas Day!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, sometimes quiet is a gift. Merry Christmas.
We are here in Napa at youngest daughters and 2 grandgirls 13 and. 17, and son and daughter in love annd granddog who is curled up on bed with me. Oldest daughter and son in love will be here this afternoon. Son and daughter in love will be on Big Island, HI and have asked me to visit while they are there for 6 weeks. I may actually do that. My oldest granddaughter is there til May so I could see her too. Feeling human today had colitis for two days.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That reminds me of me. Too funny Mel. My DS was called Benjamin from time to time ????????. The couch is shaking as I laugh, thinking of Gage waiting sweetly on the couch waiting for his bathroom break.


Mel, I got a kick out of Gages bathroom break too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, don't know if this will work.
Nope, didn't work... Oh well. 
something different instead.
Oh well, that's not working either... Well pooh! lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, sweet baby Nesus in manger. Might have to knit one for my tree.....what was I thinking? I havent put up a tree in years.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer I really really love the purple mermaid tail! Don't understand why I shouldn't try it though...why would I need the bubble wrap? It's been awhile since I fell. Speaking of falling though, Marianne has fallen twice in the past two weeks. No broken bones but lots of bruising. She promises to talk to her doctor about it as she isn't tripping over anything; thinking it is the meds she is on. She really is having a difficult time lately and struggling with her limitations since her heart surgery. Has her feeling very, very low. Would appreciate all prayers forher.


Just don't want you to take a fall. I love the colors of that one though. Matthew and I sent Marianne Christmas cards. Hopefully it lifted her spirits since she wasn't expecting it. I think of her often. Did you ever find the drawing of Sydney? I could get a print from the printers if you didn't find it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's what I had to pick up yesterday. I'll get them in the oven in a couple of hours.
> 
> And guess what? My friend E has been doing genealogy and discovered we are distant cousins! I recognized some of the names in the lineage as my known ancestors. What a world! ????


How fun. It is a small world afterall.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Jacklou said:


> Wishing all the Knitting Tea Party members a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Very Healthy New Year!
> 
> Jackie


Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Reminds me of when we bought DD1 a dolls pram when she was about 2, complete with baby and frilly covers etc. She tipped the baby out, raided a kitchen cupboard and pushed the pram round and round the garden full of pots and pans!


What a wonderful visual. Quite the miss personality.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Genealogy is so interesting. My cousins daughter did a book about my Dads, mothers family. I was amazed to learn almost all the kids I went to school with when I was young were actually related to me somehow. I guess it's a good thing we moved here before I was old enough to find a boyfriend????????


Good one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am so glad that the 911 operator sent an ambulance along with a fire truck last week when DH was on the floor. He didn't think that he felt that bad but did agree to go the ER and what a shock to find that he was really sick. Hopefully he will come home tomorrow (Saturday). Men are difficult creatures to understand aren't they.


Yes they are! lol 
I agree, it's good that he the ambulance went too or by the time that you realized he was so ill, it could have been awful. 
How are you feeling today? I'm hoping you're improving rapidly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would like to see Jesus when he is finished. --- sam


Won't we all? Oh, you mean Margaret's! Sorry, I had to think about that for a sec. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Merry Christmas and a happy new year everyone and a big thank you for being my friends well more than friends really family sisters and brother


And thank you for being ours! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou Kate and Margaret for starting us off this week. Sam you take it easy and keep getting stronger.
> 
> And I will say Merry Christmas to everyone now as I am going to bed shortly and it will be Christmas here in 2 hours.
> 
> ...


I'm in. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> Planning to give her one more piece each year. Knitted from Nativity create you own Christmas scene by Fiona Goble. Borrowed it from the library so plan to do Mary before I take the book back- headstart on next Christmas!


That's so cute, and a fabulous idea to add a new piece every year. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, sometimes quiet is a gift. Merry Christmas.
> We are here in Napa at youngest daughters and 2 grandgirls 13 and. 17, and son and daughter in love annd granddog who is curled up on bed with me. Oldest daughter and son in love will be here this afternoon. Son and daughter in love will be on Big Island, HI and have asked me to visit while they are there for 6 weeks. I may actually do that. My oldest granddaughter is there til May so I could see her too. Feeling human today had colitis for two days.


Hope the colitis settles & a trip to Hawaii would be wonderful. I've heard flying there from you part if the world isn't too expensive. I would love to go there & visit the other islands, we didn't like Honolulu, it was to busy but loved Maui, were 5 days at each 15 yrs ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Won't we all? Oh, you mean Margaret's! Sorry, I had to think about that for a sec. lol


????????????what a smart ass you are????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, got the layered salad made &4 dozen buns, sampled one for lunch & they taste good. I'm so thankful Marilyn shared that recipe!
I filled the stockings so I don't have to remember tonight. I didn't buy anything to put in DHs???? Usually I buy peppermints & After 8 mints but he still has some from last year????He says he doesn't care & never puts anything in mine. They are more for decoration anyway.
Just having a little rest, then need to dust the living room, then I can sit bfore heading off for supper


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Wishing all the Knitting Tea Party members a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Very Healthy New Year!
> 
> Jackie


The same to you and your family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The mermaid tail has been delivered. I think the lady loved it and her daughter will too.
> 
> The hand towel was made with organic cotton. It was so soft to work with.


That mermaid tail is beautiful Mary such a gorgeous colour


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just did a few--noticed I have a habit of pulling the yarn tight when switching from knit to purl. Maybe that's the trick?


I'll give that a go.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought Call the Midwife wasn't being made anymore.?


This one is a Christmas special.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought Call the Midwife wasn't being made anymore.?


There is definitely a new season coming up in the new year because I've just been reading about it and tomorrow is the christmas special they are off to Africa


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone, Christmas morning is bright and sunny.
Photos of us all dressed up for our day of merry making.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Merry Christmas, Sonja, and all- light dawned a while back and it is THE Day- I am fighting the laptop- think it is on it's way out.


Merry Christmas Julie hope you have a lovely time with your friend Ann .do hope you are wrong about your laptop I'll cross my fingers that it's just being temperamental


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

In on the hug ((Merry Christmas))! We had our celebration today as those with little ones want to be home for Santa tomorrow a.m.
I'm done cooking until baked oatmeal for tomorrow a.m Dawn's recipe). In the last four days, we've had maidrites (loose ground beef with steamed onions and minimal seasoning-an Iowa specific dish, turkey noodle soup, creamy potato soup, orange-chipotle pork tacos, monkey bread and Chinese ginger stir fry...we'll he eating leftovers for the remainder of the weekend. We're headed over to DH's twin's house for a very big family party and I'll be taking some sandwiches for the buffet. I have to be careful though, the jeans I tried on today wouldn't quite zip! Love to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THOSE WHO ARE ON THE 25TH ALREADY!!!!*
> Well, I think I'll sit and knit with you all for a bit, at least until David heads out to fish. Got the buche de noel picked up and was going to get a cheesecake for dessert tonight but got a sacher torte instead, yum, can't wait to try both of them, but I'll be good and wait on the noel until tomorrow, and David's had breakfast . I'm going to cheat tonight and just do sloppy joes for dinner, and oven fries.
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful Christmas Eve or Julie, Fan, and Aussie a wonderful Christmas Day!!!


We cheated completely son brought takeaway . It's a Christmas tradition he gets takeaway and we watch a Christmas movie


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh i am all about a scooter. so is heidi - she has been after me for a long time to get one. she thinks she can just pick it up and throw it in the back of the van and off we go. i don't think there is a scooter made that she could do that with. after the first of the year i am going to start looking. --- sam


My DM had one that I could lift and put in the trunk. The battery came out, if needed and the handle folded down. They aren't cheap, though. See if Dr can give you an order for one. Medicare might cover the whole thing.

Kathy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Busyworkerbee, hope your grandma is ok and that you have a lovely Christmas today.


Thank you. Not my Grandma, but nieces Nana who is extremely ill.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> They're fun. I really like how simple the knitting is--a good take along project for the doctor's office, etc. and fun to see them take shape. Different sizes are easy too, just fewer stitches around or smaller yarn and needles. I just make a tube, three needle bind off at the top, and sew across the corners. I'm going to experiment with a ribbed version up to the ear part (make the ears smooth) to see how that looks.


Thank you, wondered how you made them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hope you find a scooter that works. Never saw one that Kehinkle describes but sounds like a winner.
Julie, Fan, Margaret and anyone celebrating Christmas today I hope you had a loving and peaceful Christmas.
Daralene, Minky, my daughter in love brought a Chi machine. You lay on the floor and put your ankles in it and it shakes the bejeebers out of you. But, oh my, it is marvelous. I'm going to do another tx before bed!
Perfect day. Feeling better, did Superwalmart before 8 a.m, got to Yarns On First and bought bright red sock yarn, pink cowl yarn, and I think I have Christmas brain because I bought a scarf pattern and yarn just because the pattern was called Wabi-Sabi! They wound the yarn for me. The owners grandson goes to Waldorf school with my DGD.
Then, bestest of all, I got to hike the "fairy trail" . It's a wonderful fire Trail that winds up the hill. Muushrooms, ferns, oaks, grass and you can look right over Napa Valley. Took pics on my cell. If they come out I'll post them. I am one blessed woman!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, Christmas morning is bright and sunny.
> Photos of us all dressed up for our day of merry making.


Neat pictures..you look ready for a wonderful day.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since many of you say you never make it to the main digest any more I just had to share this here. It is on today's daily digest.
> 
> 'Twas The Knitter's Night Before Christmas
> 
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

To all my virtual but very real friends here, have a wonderful Christmas and really happy and healthy New Year. Hope to be back at the table more frequently layer in 2917. Live to everyone,
Lin.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Fan said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, Christmas morning is bright and sunny.
> Photos of us all dressed up for our day of merry making.


Thank You for sharing your picture of your lovely self and handsome husband I assume. I've been out of the loop for way to long.

I tried to change my user name back to Strawberry but the Admin said no and for some reason they put my whole name as my user name . Does anyone know what I can do?

I'll try to get back later.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Sam sorry to hear your family is under the weather. How are you? I pray you don't get ill it would not be a good thing. My DH started yesterday sneezing and runny nose we thought it was allergies. Then this morning we both were wrong, he has a cold, I've been spraying Lysol, I don't need to be sick. I just hope the Lysol will work.

Healing prayers are sent your way Sam for you and your family


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

All caught up, and breakfasted, so time to start getting organized. Shower for me, then start taking bags to car. 1 with presses, 1 with pudding and custard and 2 rocky roads and 1with knitting and spare phone charher. Then load fur baby and self to head to Seniors for a hopefully non fighting day.

Have fun everyone as you move into Christmas Day, have a good one without too much stress. Catch you all later


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I've got a present I wasn't expecting and don't want I've got another bug virus , like buses don't see any for ages then 2 come along together .youngest son has it too he's a lot worse than me as he always gets very high temperatures when he's ill don't think either of us will be getting much sleep tonight


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> To all my virtual but very real friends here, have a wonderful Christmas and really happy and healthy New Year. Hope to be back at the table more frequently layer in 2917. Live to everyone,
> Lin.


Please come back before then! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've got a present I wasn't expecting and don't want I've got another bug virus , like buses don't see any for ages then 2 come along together .youngest son has it too he's a lot worse than me as he always gets very high temperatures when he's ill don't think either of us will be getting much sleep tonight


Oh no! Hope it goes away very quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> This one is a Christmas special.


I end up bawling like crazy at those so I stopped watching them.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

It is 5:10 PM here/Christmas 'Eve in Texas and here I am on the computer!!! Well, it's a good place to be and thankful that I can use it to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas. Two years ago, we had snow on Christmas Day and today, it has been 70 degrees. That will not last, I promise you. Just over a week ago, it was in the 20's. The weather here is always a surprise and poor Santa has a terrible time trying to decide whether to get the sleigh going or to use his helicopter. And that heavy red suit? We can sympathize as we go through the same thing. One day it's a coat and sweats and the next it's short sleeves. What is really weird is seeing someone walking their dog with a heavy hooded jacket with shorts and flip-flops. Only in Texas!!! So wherever you are, stay warm and/or cool, but most of all, enjoy this special day since it comes only once a year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've got a present I wasn't expecting and don't want I've got another bug virus , like buses don't see any for ages then 2 come along together .youngest son has it too he's a lot worse than me as he always gets very high temperatures when he's ill don't think either of us will be getting much sleep tonight


Oh, no, hope both of you are better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Please come back before then! :sm09: :sm09:


You are so observant, Kate, I skipped right over that????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Sam sorry to hear your family is under the weather. How are you? I pray you don't get ill it would not be a good thing. My DH started yesterday sneezing and runny nose we thought it was allergies. Then this morning we both were wrong, he has a cold, I've been spraying Lysol, I don't need to be sick. I just hope the Lysol will work.
> 
> Healing prayers are sent your way Sam for you and your family


Hope he doesn't share the cold with you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Im sitting at the table playing catch with this silly pup, she's got to be alone this evening & im trying to tire her, I don't think that's possible. Every time I sit at the table, there she is with a piece of rope for her to shake or chase????& there are bits of string for the rope all o very my kitchen????So much for my cleaning yesterday, will have to run the vacuum before company comes tomorrow
Fan, great photo of you & DH, hope you are having a great time.

Julie, have fun with your friend & hope the computer behaves


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> In on the hug ((Merry Christmas))! We had our celebration today as those with little ones want to be home for Santa tomorrow a.m.
> I'm done cooking until baked oatmeal for tomorrow a.m Dawn's recipe). In the last four days, we've had maidrites (loose ground beef with steamed onions and minimal seasoning-an Iowa specific dish, turkey noodle soup, creamy potato soup, orange-chipotle pork tacos, monkey bread and Chinese ginger stir fry...we'll he eating leftovers for the remainder of the weekend. We're headed over to DH's twin's house for a very big family party and I'll be taking some sandwiches for the buffet. I have to be careful though, the jeans I tried on today wouldn't quite zip! Love to all.


We actually have maid-rite here in Rockford Illinois.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Sam sorry to hear your family is under the weather. How are you? I pray you don't get ill it would not be a good thing. My DH started yesterday sneezing and runny nose we thought it was allergies. Then this morning we both were wrong, he has a cold, I've been spraying Lysol, I don't need to be sick. I just hope the Lysol will work.
> 
> Healing prayers are sent your way Sam for you and your family


Welcome to the tea party. I hope you and DH are feeling better soon so you can enjoy the holidays.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

TNS said:


> To all my virtual but very real friends here, have a wonderful Christmas and really happy and healthy New Year. Hope to be back at the table more frequently layer in 2917. Live to everyone,
> Lin.


I am not sure I will be around in 2917. I hope to hear from you before then. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cool margaret - what a great idea to give her one piece every year. i am sure this will become a precious keepsake for her. --- sam



darowil said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> Planning to give her one more piece each year. Knitted from Nativity create you own Christmas scene by Fiona Goble. Borrowed it from the library so plan to do Mary before I take the book back- headstart on next Christmas!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there was a time when i could move around kp easily - it has been so long since i have moved off the ktp page that i have totally forgotten what to do. guess that shows where m priorities lay. lol i'll wait for you. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'll post mine when finished. Try doing a search on KP! Then you will see what everyone is knitting on KP. Pat (Gypsycream on KP) makes a lots of different patterns. And I am doing a Poppet as giving Elizabeth a pram and needs a doll to go in it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where does one find a pattern? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh Sam someone has most likely put you right as they are lovely knitted baby dolls designed by a kper called gypsycream


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wish my ribbing looked as neat - i am never happy with my ribbing. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have to fit it in when I can. We always seem to be on the go. Plus, I can't knit or crochet for longer than an hour or so at a time do to a rotator cuff tear in my left shoulder.
> 
> Right now, I'm starting a sweater for myself, my first!
> 
> Ribbing done for the front half.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun is that. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> That's what I had to pick up yesterday. I'll get them in the oven in a couple of hours.
> 
> And guess what? My friend E has been doing genealogy and discovered we are distant cousins! I recognized some of the names in the lineage as my known ancestors. What a world! ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the mermaid tail turned out great mary - lovely color. like the towel - i may have to try one - i am always running out of towels in the kitchen - like i spend so much time there. --- sam



pacer said:


> The mermaid tail has been delivered. I think the lady loved it and her daughter will too.
> 
> The hand towel was made with organic cotton. It was so soft to work with.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey jacklou - good to see you - merry christmas - hope you have a great day with family and friends. will the entire family be getting together sometime during the day? --- sam



Jacklou said:


> Wishing all the Knitting Tea Party members a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Very Healthy New Year!
> 
> Jackie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - loved it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Since many of you say you never make it to the main digest any more I just had to share this here. It is on today's daily digest.
> 
> 'Twas The Knitter's Night Before Christmas


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have that one also - every january i tell myself i should get it out and at least get mary, joseph and baby Jesus done for each of the girls for the following chrstmas. so far that hasn't happened. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That is cute margaret and what a lovely idea . I've got the Jean Hargrave Christmas book with the nativity in , hoping to knit it sometime before next Christmas


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think your grandson is going to love it. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I will catch up later, but just wanted to wish everyone a very happy Christmas Ã°ÂÂÂ. If you are wondering what I have been doing, one distraction has been finishing off the shark tail. I took a couple of photos, of the whole thing and of the teeth, which don't show at all on the other picture. I think it will looker better with my grandson inside it! I still need to add the dorsal fin, but that can be added later!
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone Ã°ÂÂÂÃ¢ÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ¼Ã°ÂÂÂ²Ã°ÂÂÂÃ¢ÂÂÃ¯Â¸Â


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what are you going to do to make merry? --- sam



Fan said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, Christmas morning is bright and sunny.
> Photos of us all dressed up for our day of merry making.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> the mermaid tail turned out great mary - lovely color. like the towel - i may have to try one - i am always running out of towels in the kitchen - like i spend so much time there. --- sam


Thank you. I loved knitting the towel with the soft cotton yarn. Our knitting group did a Christmas exchange with a homemade gift. Matthew gifted a ceramic bowl and I gifted the towel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you lin - a Merry Christmas to you, hubby and family. hope it is a lovely day for all of you. --- sam



TNS said:


> To all my virtual but very real friends here, have a wonderful Christmas and really happy and healthy New Year. Hope to be back at the table more frequently layer in 2917. Live to everyone,
> Lin.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you sharon - hope tomorrow is a wonderful day for you and dh. be sure and wash your hands a lot. --- sam



Sharon Scheller said:


> Sam sorry to hear your family is under the weather. How are you? I pray you don't get ill it would not be a good thing. My DH started yesterday sneezing and runny nose we thought it was allergies. Then this morning we both were wrong, he has a cold, I've been spraying Lysol, I don't need to be sick. I just hope the Lysol will work.
> 
> Healing prayers are sent your way Sam for you and your family


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry sonja - hope you both feel better in the morning. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I've got a present I wasn't expecting and don't want I've got another bug virus , like buses don't see any for ages then 2 come along together .youngest son has it too he's a lot worse than me as he always gets very high temperatures when he's ill don't think either of us will be getting much sleep tonight


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7:30am here and I was up an hour ago to take the dog out. I just realized/read my post last night said Gage was out of his last bathroom break. ???????????????? honestly guys he's allowed to use the bathroom in doors. I meant Deuce was out. Lol.????
> 
> Goimg back to bed as Gage is still asleep and Deuce has gone back to bed to.
> 
> Check in later.????


 :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you 81brighteyes - Merry Christmas to you and yours. hope it is a wonderful day with family and friends. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> It is 5:10 PM here/Christmas 'Eve in Texas and here I am on the computer!!! Well, it's a good place to be and thankful that I can use it to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas. Two years ago, we had snow on Christmas Day and today, it has been 70 degrees. That will not last, I promise you. Just over a week ago, it was in the 20's. The weather here is always a surprise and poor Santa has a terrible time trying to decide whether to get the sleigh going or to use his helicopter. And that heavy red suit? We can sympathize as we go through the same thing. One day it's a coat and sweats and the next it's short sleeves. What is really weird is seeing someone walking their dog with a heavy hooded jacket with shorts and flip-flops. Only in Texas!!! So wherever you are, stay warm and/or cool, but most of all, enjoy this special day since it comes only once a year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did also - i think you read what you think should be there. great eye kate. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> You are so observant, Kate, I skipped right over that????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

guess who waited until this evening to get on. hope everyone is having a great time right now. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Wishing all the Knitting Tea Party members a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Very Healthy New Year!
> 
> Jackie


Merry Christmas Jackie, and a very happy New Year to go with it!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have to fit it in when I can. We always seem to be on the go. Plus, I can't knit or crochet for longer than an hour or so at a time do to a rotator cuff tear in my left shoulder.
> 
> Right now, I'm starting a sweater for myself, my first!
> 
> Ribbing done for the front half.


OUCH on the shoulder! 
Love the color, the ribbing looks great, I usually manage to mess my ribbing up at least 3 times before I get to the body, I forget to switch stitches. :sm12:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am sorry to hear of the bugs going around. Healing thoughts for all who are dealing with that.

We had dinner with my "new" cousin (still amazed by that!) and her DH and Bub's DD. All wonderful. We said no gifts but they gave me a Joann gift card (enablers! LOL). I left them plenty of goodies as well, and DD gave us a basket with various goodies also. 

So tomorrow will just be a quiet day, which suits me. We can hang out in jammies and relax. It remains to be seen if we get snow overnight. If we do, it probably won't last long anyway.

I wish you all blessings for Christmas and count me in on the group hug!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I copied this as soon as I saw it on Whoot! I think some of my furbabies will look just adorable in them if I ever get around to knitting them! LOL


LOL! I looked at them and thought if I could get them on the dogs, they'd never talk to me again. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's what I had to pick up yesterday. I'll get them in the oven in a couple of hours.
> 
> And guess what? My friend E has been doing genealogy and discovered we are distant cousins! I recognized some of the names in the lineage as my known ancestors. What a world! ????


Oh how fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The mermaid tail has been delivered. I think the lady loved it and her daughter will too.
> 
> The hand towel was made with organic cotton. It was so soft to work with.


Love the towel, the mermaid tail looks fabulous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer I really really love the purple mermaid tail! Don't understand why I shouldn't try it though...why would I need the bubble wrap? It's been awhile since I fell. Speaking of falling though, Marianne has fallen twice in the past two weeks. No broken bones but lots of bruising. She promises to talk to her doctor about it as she isn't tripping over anything; thinking it is the meds she is on. She really is having a difficult time lately and struggling with her limitations since her heart surgery. Has her feeling very, very low. Would appreciate all prayers forher.


I'm glad she hasn't broken anything, that is scary, I hope they can figure out what is causing it and get it stopped. She's had a few very hard years lately, I sure hope that 2017 is a great one for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since many of you say you never make it to the main digest any more I just had to share this here. It is on today's daily digest.
> 
> 'Twas The Knitter's Night Before Christmas
> 
> ...


I want that knitting fairy to visit me! 
Thanks Gwen for sharing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Reminds me of when we bought DD1 a dolls pram when she was about 2, complete with baby and frilly covers etc. She tipped the baby out, raided a kitchen cupboard and pushed the pram round and round the garden full of pots and pans!


LOL! Did she become a chef?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Christmas Eve morning. I am behind reading last week. And you are already up to page 13! I am taking a break. I still have wrapping to do, and a TON of cleaning! Yesterday was spent at the laundramat doing in about 2 1/2 hours what would have taking me at least all day yesterday, and maybe some of today. Then picked up a couple of more little things, needed some small cup size gift bags to save me trying to wrap cups with hot chocolate mix in them. And I got some more shelled field corn in the bulk section at Pet Supplies Plus to make heat packs for gifts for last night! Yes, I was that behind. They weren't pretty, as I wanted heavy fabric for them, after finding that light weight fabric doesn't work as well, and that was what I had (DH's clean holey jeans!), and it didn't take long to cut and make 5 bags to fill with the corn. I wrapped them in a single sheet of tissue paper with a winter themed towel in a towel holder like I made for the KAP goodie bags, and put them in gift bags. I had shredded potato casserole, which we call Sally's Potatoes, because that was who's recipe it was!, in the oven, and still needed a shower. And we were only 5 minutes late leaving the house for my side of the family's Christmas party! Got home a bit after 10 and had to make the bed, because I had stripped it before going to the laundramat. Sat down for a bit, then went to bed. I'm still tired! Even though Mom and Dad have not been at the family Christmas party for the last 4 years, it was still different and a bit hard this year, knowing they never would be. The last time we had them with us at the party was 5 years ago.
> 
> Today I need to get my butt in gear, and get stuff done, but needed a break. My poor kitchen is a disaster! I hadn't cooked much in the last few days, but what I had, still needed cleaned up. The sink was full of mostly big stuff, but hadn't had time to empty the dishwasher and reload it. And then had a pile of big stuff that is hand wash only, besides. Looked worse than it actually was. Now to find the table (from making Christmas cards!) and the counters where I have piled stuff to make room to sit and eat.....! Then head for the basement to wrap. But I needed a break from standing at the sink, so here I am.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all, and I wish you many blessings in the New Year! Hope to be back later, to catch up, but we will see.


LOL! I must have been feeling your pressure to get things done as I was reading this because by the end I was reading really fast and pooped. lolol
Have a great Christmas!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> In the spirit of goodwill I will give him that.
> (just between us thought, when getting it checked out was my suggestion he snapped that the medical profession would do nothing for him so why bother spending time to even go)He has a hateful spirit and stays mad at everyone and everything.
> 
> Evelyn


Oh, that's too bad, I would probably tell him NO, take yourself, in that case. 
Have a wonderful day with the grands tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I will catch up later, but just wanted to wish everyone a very happy Christmas Ã°ÂÂÂ. If you are wondering what I have been doing, one distraction has been finishing off the shark tail. I took a couple of photos, of the whole thing and of the teeth, which don't show at all on the other picture. I think it will looker better with my grandson inside it! I still need to add the dorsal fin, but that can be added later!
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone Ã°ÂÂÂÃ¢ÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ¼Ã°ÂÂÂ²Ã°ÂÂÂÃ¢ÂÂÃ¯Â¸Â


That's so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, sometimes quiet is a gift. Merry Christmas.
> We are here in Napa at youngest daughters and 2 grandgirls 13 and. 17, and son and daughter in love annd granddog who is curled up on bed with me. Oldest daughter and son in love will be here this afternoon. Son and daughter in love will be on Big Island, HI and have asked me to visit while they are there for 6 weeks. I may actually do that. My oldest granddaughter is there til May so I could see her too. Feeling human today had colitis for two days.


Ooh a trip to Hawaii would be wonderful. 
Glad that the colitis is settled, I hope you don't have a repeat of it anytime in 2017, or 18 for that matter, or ever.... May we hope.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, sweet baby Nesus in manger. Might have to knit one for my tree.....what was I thinking? I havent put up a tree in years.


LOL! Start a new tradition?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????what a smart ass you are????????


I do try. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, Christmas morning is bright and sunny.
> Photos of us all dressed up for our day of merry making.


Merry Christmas!! You look lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Merry Christmas Julie hope you have a lovely time with your friend Ann .do hope you are wrong about your laptop I'll cross my fingers that it's just being temperamental


Oh me too, I was going to respond and CRAFT hit, hope you have a wonderful time with Ann, and hopefully the laptop will get into the spirit of things and not give you any more problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We cheated completely son brought takeaway . It's a Christmas tradition he gets takeaway and we watch a Christmas movie


LOL, that sounds perfectly wonderful. I want to watch a movie but David is watching football, oh well...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, hope you find a scooter that works. Never saw one that Kehinkle describes but sounds like a winner.
> Julie, Fan, Margaret and anyone celebrating Christmas today I hope you had a loving and peaceful Christmas.
> Daralene, Minky, my daughter in love brought a Chi machine. You lay on the floor and put your ankles in it and it shakes the bejeebers out of you. But, oh my, it is marvelous. I'm going to do another tx before bed!
> Perfect day. Feeling better, did Superwalmart before 8 a.m, got to Yarns On First and bought bright red sock yarn, pink cowl yarn, and I think I have Christmas brain because I bought a scarf pattern and yarn just because the pattern was called Wabi-Sabi! They wound the yarn for me. The owners grandson goes to Waldorf school with my DGD.
> Then, bestest of all, I got to hike the "fairy trail" . It's a wonderful fire Trail that winds up the hill. Muushrooms, ferns, oaks, grass and you can look right over Napa Valley. Took pics on my cell. If they come out I'll post them. I am one blessed woman!


The hike sounds fabulous, and I'd love to see the Wabi-Sabi, lol, I'd buy it just for that too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> To all my virtual but very real friends here, have a wonderful Christmas and really happy and healthy New Year. Hope to be back at the table more frequently layer in 2917. Live to everyone,
> Lin.


Merry Christmas Lin, I do hope we'll see you before 2917. lolol 
Enjoy your day!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am so sorry sonja - hope you both feel better in the morning. --- sam


Oh no, sad to hear this. So many are sick this Christmas. I also hope this is just a quick thing and you feel better in the morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sorry to hear of the bugs going around. Healing thoughts for all who are dealing with that.
> 
> We had dinner with my "new" cousin (still amazed by that!) and her DH and Bub's DD. All wonderful. We said no gifts but they gave me a Joann gift card (enablers! LOL). I left them plenty of goodies as well, and DD gave us a basket with various goodies also.
> 
> ...


Glad you had such a nice time!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Did she become a chef?


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry Marianne is falling. Hope they can adjust her mess if that is the problem. Miss that sweet friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So nice to hear from new and old friends at Christmas. 

Turns out I never got any cards done except our KTP Christmas group, but that really was fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> The kitty hat (third one)


Your stitches are so neat. I saw Kate's remark and had to go looking for this. Dry nice!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

". . . for unto us a child is born and unto us a son is given . . . . . and His name shall be called Wonderful Counselor . . ." (Isaiah 9)

Joyeux Noel, Feliz Navidad, Merry Christmas to you all, dear friends. May God send each of you His richest blessings for the coming year because of His love for us through Jesus Christ.

Ohio Joy



No cards sent, no gifts purchased, no funds to spend on them--but our hearts are full of joy and gladness; and the fellowship will be greatly enjoyed and the food plentiful enough to share with friends who would otherwise be alone if not with us. Thanks be to God for His generosity.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


It is gorgeous. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> ". . . for unto us a child is born and unto us a son is given . . . . . and His name shall be called Wonderful Counselor . . ." (Isaiah 9)
> 
> Joyeux Noel, Feliz Navidad, Merry Christmas to you all, dear friends. May God send each of you His richest blessings for the coming year because of His love for us through Jesus Christ.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hope you have a wonderful Christmas with family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> So nice to hear from new and old friends at Christmas.
> 
> Turns out I never got any cards done except our KTP Christmas group, but that really was fun.


Same for me.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> oh i am all about a scooter. so is heidi - she has been after me for a long time to get one. she thinks she can just pick it up and throw it in the back of the van and off we go. i don't think there is a scooter made that she could do that with. after the first of the year i am going to start looking. --- sam


I have a and scooter that I use for craft shows, etc. It comes apart I can put it in the back of my van. I will admit it is a struggle. The battery pack is the heaviest piece. It is worth every bit of the fuss to be comfortable when a lot of walking is involved. I think you would be pleased with one.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> Hope you have a wonderful Christmas with family.


Than you, Mary and Mathew for the lovely gifts for Elm's folks in need. They have been graciously and thankfully received and appreciated.

Mathew's cards are indeed lovely and well done. Thank you, Mathew.

Kathy, your card and wreath are lovely. Thank you

Ohio Joy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Please come back before then! :sm09: :sm09:


Oh, ok then, maybe next year :sm04: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


Beautiful additions!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Sam sorry to hear your family is under the weather. How are you? I pray you don't get ill it would not be a good thing. My DH started yesterday sneezing and runny nose we thought it was allergies. Then this morning we both were wrong, he has a cold, I've been spraying Lysol, I don't need to be sick. I just hope the Lysol will work.
> 
> Healing prayers are sent your way Sam for you and your family


Oh no!! I sure hope that you don't get it too, cold tea and zicam to stave it off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> All caught up, and breakfasted, so time to start getting organized. Shower for me, then start taking bags to car. 1 with presses, 1 with pudding and custard and 2 rocky roads and 1with knitting and spare phone charher. Then load fur baby and self to head to Seniors for a hopefully non fighting day.
> 
> Have fun everyone as you move into Christmas Day, have a good one without too much stress. Catch you all later


I hope it was a wonderful day with no fighting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've got a present I wasn't expecting and don't want I've got another bug virus , like buses don't see any for ages then 2 come along together .youngest son has it too he's a lot worse than me as he always gets very high temperatures when he's ill don't think either of us will be getting much sleep tonight


Oh dear! Not good, I hope it leaves you as quickly as it found you as well as DS. Very high temps can be worrying at the best of times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


Poor kid, but maybe she'll be in another play before then even. The Mermaid looks great!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am not sure I will be around in 2917. I hope to hear from you before then. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


Thanks, Mary (and also thanks for the wonderful card). Sorry everyone about not proofreading - can't blame spellcheck this time, just tired eyes on a late Xmas eve! And a couple of glasses of wine......

We're at my In-laws, flew to Cambridge then DH drove up here late afternoon. DH is already here, also our lovely niece with her 4 month old daughter and DH. Had a lot of baby cuddles, such a friendly little soul (except when wet or hungry like most babies). DSIL will be doing the Christmas Dinner with us doing our usual Xmas breakfast for the family - champagne and bacon rolls, and helping out by cooking a pork joint to contribute to Dinner. We then open the family presents rather than having them delivered by Santa at DSILs this evening.

Better put my head down for a few more zzz's before the day starts. Everyone have a good Christmas Day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> ". . . for unto us a child is born and unto us a son is given . . . . . and His name shall be called Wonderful Counselor . . ." (Isaiah 9)
> 
> Joyeux Noel, Feliz Navidad, Merry Christmas to you all, dear friends. May God send each of you His richest blessings for the coming year because of His love for us through Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas Joy! Your whole family is a gift, and you keep the spirit of the holidays all year long, that in itself is a blessing for so many. 
Prayers that the New Years is wonderful to you and the whole Elm family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh, ok then, maybe next year :sm04: :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I need to be knitting but I just feel like sitting here and visiting with you all and working on a puzzle. Oh well, tomorrow will be another day for knitting right? lol

David's watching fishing now, the best gift he could have been given, adding the world fishing network to the dish. lol


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you Sam. Have a lovely time


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all my Tea Party compatriots. Hope you have (had) a great day. 

DGS Quinton is here for a couple of days then off to Alaska. Great that he wanted to spend Christmas at home. We'll go to my DD1 for a late breakfast with her bunch then back home for the rest of the day. No big meal planned, just nibbles. 

Take care and be safe,

Kathy

Sam, I'll email you next week to see how everyone is doing. Hope the bug was a short-lived one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Merry Christmas to all my Tea Party compatriots. Hope you have (had) a great day.
> 
> DGS Quinton is here for a couple of days then off to Alaska. Great that he wanted to spend Christmas at home. We'll go to my DD1 for a late breakfast with her bunch then back home for the rest of the day. No big meal planned, just nibbles.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas Kathy! Great that your DGS is home for Christmas, where in Alaska is he headed? I hope he likes it up there, it is beautiful, summer or winter.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, praying for decar Marieanne. Give her my love.
Sonja, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, great minds think alike.
Daralene, the Mermaid tails are gorgeous.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, that's too bad, I would probably tell him NO, take yourself, in that case.
> Have a wonderful day with the grands tomorrow.


No surprise I never heard from him about going to ER today. 
I expect the kids to show up sometime after noon tomorrow.
I will be cooking myself a nice roast beef with potatoes and carrots.

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


Beautiful mermaid tail

Evelyn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone! May God grant you all many blessings in the New Year. 

Just got home from church with DD's family. Still catching up on last week. 
I'm in on the group hug!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We just had excitement, a sheriffs vehicle with lights on went down our road, then my neighbor and her boyfriend and his daughter came over to go to the backyard, I think every cop in town was on the street behind our house, we couldn't see much from the alley but we tried. lol The daughter asked why the adults wanted to drive that way anyway, she was told that we are nosey. lolol 
Cops are still back there, there weren't really any sirens except a quick blip so not a chase or anything, but I think that whoever it was tried to run. Oh well, that was our excitement for the year, probably for next year too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Than you, Mary and Mathew for the lovely gifts for Elm's folks in need. They have been graciously and thankfully received and appreciated.
> 
> Mathew's cards are indeed lovely and well done. Thank you, Mathew.
> 
> ...


We are so glad we could help out. Our Christmas is going to be a simple one as well. We mostly helped others in need and feel good about that. It made my day to hear that our simple gifts to elm have been shared and appreciated. I saw Bella and family at church tonight. She had to wear a mask to avoid any possible illnesses. She did not want to be in family photos tonight. We helped her family as well and the homeless in our community. We did for Elm what we did for our homeless people except Elm got more from us. We did a little bit for a family who has a mom fighting cancer as well. My guys are mostly getting some pants that they are in need of.

I am glad that you enjoyed the cards. Have a blessed holiday and enjoy time with your family and friends.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> No surprise I never heard from him about going to ER today.
> I expect the kids to show up sometime after noon tomorrow.
> I will be cooking myself a nice roast beef with potatoes and carrots.
> 
> Evelyn


Go figure, oh well, he's a grown man.

Yum, I'm on my way, if I left now and drove through the night... LOL!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I am joining in on that group hug as well.
Today has been quiet and seemingly LONG.....had some light rain but looking like 70F and sunshine for tomorrow.
I have done very little more then sit here with my computer and the tv. I did cook some turnip greens and cornbread for my meal today. Had a little pork to add to the greens and they turned out well.
DD1 (Jes) has had an addiction to leggings from LulaRoe lately, so much she has put herself in a timeout from ordering more. But bless her heart she found a pair for me with hummingbirds on them. They are so soft. The colors so vivid I will have to see if I can find some tops to wear with them. Along with that she sent me a pretty ring with 3 opals- one for each of my children 
Talked to DD2 (Ali) when she got off work and confirmed the after noon visit for tomorrow. 
I even talked to ex hubby #1 and his SO today. She has been battling breast cancer and will find out next week if she will need chemo following the surgery she is recovering from.
OH, talked to the neighbor today and learned the slip on the ice resulted in 2 broken vertebrae. She is tucked safely at her mothers being taken care of. 
I am sorry I didn't get in on the card exchange. The only card I received this year was from my mail carrier. :\

I enjoy hearing how you all are enjoying your holidays and the different ways we are all celebrating. 

Continued prayers for all dealing with illnesses. 
Gwen, please forward my good thoughts and hello to Marianne. 

Think I will head off to bed, I have had my fill of television. Not in the mood to crochet.

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Go figure, oh well, he's a grown man.
> 
> Yum, I'm on my way, if I left now and drove through the night... LOL!


That would be plenty of time to make it Kaye if the roads are all in good condition. I'd gladly throw in a few extra potatoes.

Evelyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am joining in on that group hug as well.
> Today has been quiet and seemingly LONG.....had some light rain but looking like 70F and sunshine for tomorrow.
> I have done very little more then sit here with my computer and the tv. I did cook some turnip greens and cornbread for my meal today. Had a little pork to add to the greens and they turned out well.
> DD1 (Jes) has had an addiction to leggings from LulaRoe lately, so much she has put herself in a timeout from ordering more. But bless her heart she found a pair for me with hummingbirds on them. They are so soft. The colors so vivid I will have to see if I can find some tops to wear with them. Along with that she sent me a pretty ring with 3 opals- one for each of my children
> ...


What lovely gifts. I hope that your ex's so is going to be okay. 
Sorry you didn't get any cards, if I'd have had your address I'd have mailed you one, of course some of mine are bordering on late, but it still brightens up a day. 
Sweet dreams to bring you into a lovely Christmas day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> That would be plenty of time to make it Kaye if the roads are all in good condition. I'd gladly throw in a few extra potatoes.
> 
> Evelyn


Wouldn't that be so cool, unfortunately my cousin would be most displeased with me and David just said I'd have to drive myself, he's driven enough, though he wouldn't mind trying to fish your waters out there. You never know though, I may make it that way one day so David can fish, if I ever do go that way I'll be sure to let you know so we can get together and have a blast of a time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely daralene - the color looks like the sea. she is going to love it. the fabric/knitting look great together and the embellishment are to die for. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I guess I'll head towards bed also, with going to cousins tomorrow around 12:15pm we need to get a fairly early start so that we have time to do the things we want to do before then. I have the cranberry sauce made and in the fridge, so I don't have to do any cooking. 
See you all in the morning, have a wonderful Christmas Day full of love, peace, and joy. 
HUGS!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i meant to ask - what was dgd performing in? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and don and all the family and friends that will be lucky enough to sit at the table with you joy. you are an inspiration to us all. --- sam



jheiens said:


> ". . . for unto us a child is born and unto us a son is given . . . . . and His name shall be called Wonderful Counselor . . ." (Isaiah 9)
> 
> Joyeux Noel, Feliz Navidad, Merry Christmas to you all, dear friends. May God send each of you His richest blessings for the coming year because of His love for us through Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yum - roast beef and carrots - i should be there to help you eat it. --- sam



EJS said:


> No surprise I never heard from him about going to ER today.
> I expect the kids to show up sometime after noon tomorrow.
> I will be cooking myself a nice roast beef with potatoes and carrots.
> 
> Evelyn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> We actually have maid-rite here in Rockford Illinois.


Is it part of the original chain in Iowa? I know there are some transplanted Iowans who have started places elsewhere. I come through your area quite often when we're on our way to and from or son's in Madison, WI or DH's twin's lake house North of Janesville, IL. Maybe we can meet up at the Maid-Rite sometime. I haven't had it anywhere except as home made for nearly 45 years now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


That looks great, I'm sure your GD will be thrilled


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> ". . . for unto us a child is born and unto us a son is given . . . . . and His name shall be called Wonderful Counselor . . ." (Isaiah 9)
> 
> Joyeux Noel, Feliz Navidad, Merry Christmas to you all, dear friends. May God send each of you His richest blessings for the coming year because of His love for us through Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...


I hope you have a wonderful Christmas


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!! David has a glass of Tawny Port, it was sitting on his side table, Gizmo decided to sample it, David rescued it, but Gizmo decided that that stuff isn't very good.
> He was sneezing and not getting too close to that glass again. lol


Lol! DD had a rabbit that liked Crown Royal! When they play cards they sit on the floor. Her SO would set his glass on the floor beside him, and that silly rabbit would come steal a drink every time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It is now Christmas here - Merry Christmas to all!! May all the love and caring continue throughout 2017.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am joining in on that group hug as well.
> Today has been quiet and seemingly LONG.....had some light rain but looking like 70F and sunshine for tomorrow.
> I have done very little more then sit here with my computer and the tv. I did cook some turnip greens and cornbread for my meal today. Had a little pork to add to the greens and they turned out well.
> DD1 (Jes) has had an addiction to leggings from LulaRoe lately, so much she has put herself in a timeout from ordering more. But bless her heart she found a pair for me with hummingbirds on them. They are so soft. The colors so vivid I will have to see if I can find some tops to wear with them. Along with that she sent me a pretty ring with 3 opals- one for each of my children
> ...


Sounds like your DD did very well finding something nice for your gift.????
Hope you have a nice day with your other DD
Sounds like your neighbor sure took a nasty fall, hope there isn't any permanent damage.

I love roast beef potatoes & Carrots but have to add Yorkshire pudding & gravy too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had a great time at DHs cousins, about 20 there all relatives except a family recently moved here from Mexico. We had a great meal, very different food but good. Some I couldn't try because of the peppers but I sure didn't go hungry.

She had a really interesting salad of carrots , green beans, both cooked, cucumbers, pineapple, strawberries & apples in a mayo & yourgert dressing that I gave to get the recipe for. Seems a weird combo but really tasted good

I better get some sleep as I have to be up & get the turkey in by 8.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> The news has been interesting. Last 3days, there has been at least 1house fire somewhere. Of the 3, 2 were preventable causes, 1 caused by a cigarette butt not extinguished properly and blown onto wicker chair, the other causd by an untended lit candle. So frustrating for the families involved, to lose everything just b4 Christmas because of a stupid action.
> 
> Rant over.


So sad. It seems like the fire trucks and ambulances have been going past every few hours this past week, and Life Flught has been just as busy. Seems like one evening I heard the life flight helicopter six times at least. Of course it could be that I was hearing it coming and going, instead of going each time. Dnephew is on squad tonight and New Year's Eve, and working fire truck the opposite shift. I am praying that it is an easy weekend both weekends for home. He doesn't like working rescue/emergency squad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer I really really love the purple mermaid tail! Don't understand why I shouldn't try it though...why would I need the bubble wrap? It's been awhile since I fell. Speaking of falling though, Marianne has fallen twice in the past two weeks. No broken bones but lots of bruising. She promises to talk to her doctor about it as she isn't tripping over anything; thinking it is the meds she is on. She really is having a difficult time lately and struggling with her limitations since her heart surgery. Has her feeling very, very low. Would appreciate all prayers forher.


So that's why Marianne has been on my mind so much lately! Sending extra prayer her way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Established in Greenville, Ohio in 1934, The Maid-Rite Sandwich Shoppe is more than just a purveyor of delicious sandwiches and shakes. It's a Darke County institution.

f you live anywhere near The Maid-Rite Sandwich Shoppe, it's not unusual to be told, when talking with someone who has too far to travel to make regular visits, "Thank goodness I don't live closer to The Maid-Rite. I'd weigh 500 pounds if I did." Living so close to a Darke County institution whose reputation lives up to its billing does have a drawback or two. Becoming spoiled by having ready access to the diner's slightly-sweet loose-meat sandwiches, creamy shakes, and Coca-Colas over crushed ice that-for some inscrutable reason taste better than Coca-Cola anywhere else-is a drawback one must bear while calling Greenville, Ohio home. Family owned and operated since 1934, The Maid-Rite Sandwich Shoppe is a destination diner known to inspire cravings far beyond the confines of its brick exterior.

Louise Maher
Louise Maher, The Maid-Rite's founder
Steve Birt, former Chief of The Greenville Fire Department, can attest to the reverence paid to The Maid-Rite. Birt was at the helm of the department in 1993 when the restaurant caught fire. Birt remembers, "I had just become chief, and my first fire was [The Maid-Rite]. I thought, 'My God, if I let The Maid-Rite burn down, I'll be run out of town!' I think every fire department in the county called and wanted to help save this Greenville institution." Such is the popularity of the quirky diner that many a storyteller in the area has tried to claim that an ownership share was in the family somewhere deep in his lineage. Whether it's this one's great-grandmother or that one's long-lost uncle, there are enough supposed former Maid-Rite owners to account for dozens of actual restaurants. It seems that everyone wants a piece of the little brick landmark.

I thought, 'My God, if I let The Maid-Rite burn down, I'll be run out of town!.'-Steve Birt, Former Greenville Fire Chief

Or maybe it's that everyone wants to leave a little piece of themselves behind at The Maid-Rite. Covering nearly every available surface of the building are thousands of wads of chewing gum. It's common opinion that a new visitor can't really said to have been initiated until she has contributed to the multi-colored mosaic of gum. Lovers have even been known to declare their romantic involvement by spelling out one another's initials separated by an arrow-pierced heart in strategically placed wads of gum.

But having ready access to the offerings of The Maid-Rite isn't just an unending stream of gustatory pleasures and gum-related hijinks. There are real responsibilities that come with being amongst the Maid-Rite initiates. John Hottle grew up in Greenville and in the booths of The Maid-Rite. Hottle, a former Ball State University football player, explains the large orders the coaching staff would place with him when they found out he would soon be heading home. "One time during the 2007 season, I mentioned to some of our coaching staff (including Defensive line coach Phil Burnett, who is now at Morehead State, and Brady Hoke, head coach of Michigan) that I was heading back home after practice. Knowing that most of them were familiar with Greenville, I mentioned grabbing some Maid-Rites. Coach Hoke suggested they give me a cooler to fill with the tasty sandwiches and bring them back for the staff. Upon further discussion, coach Burnett proclaimed, 'I eat those little [suckers] like Certs.'" Needless to say, Hottle returned to Ball State with a cooler full of Maid-Rites in tow.

Louise, October 1952
Louise, October 1952
This love affair with the Maid-Rite is no one-way relationship, however. The Maid-Rite is a strong member of the Darke County community and supports dozens of local initiatives every year. Marilyn Delk, former Executive Director of The Darke County Center for the Arts (DCCA) explains the important role the restaurant plays in the community. "The Maid Rite Sandwich Shoppe embodies the heritage of our community. Therefore, when I served as Executive Director of DCCA, an organization dedicated to enhancing cultural enrichment in our community, I solicited financial support from this cultural icon; that support was almost instantly forthcoming, and has continued to the present day. DCCA announces sponsors of its four Arts-In-Education presentations to students in all grades of each Darke County and Greenville City public school district. The only sponsorship announcement that draws instantaneous spontaneous applause is 'The Maid-Rite Sandwich Shoppe,' an indication of the multi-generational support for this institution that simply continues to do well what it set out to do many decades ago. DCCA urges visiting artists to visit this local icon, and they almost always respond to the suggestion by enjoying a Maid-Rite or a Big Jim or a milk shake. They sometimes even compose a song or write a poem recounting the experience, but even though I have pleaded, I have not as yet received an 'Ode to the Maid-Rite' or 'The Maid-Rite Blues' to share with you."

You don't have to be local to love The Maid-Rite. But being local-and having one's childhood memories tangled up in that little brick building covered in gum-does make it more likely that the restaurant will take on a significance that's reminiscent of family. For the locals who move away, it's not an overstatement to say that a return visit home won't be considered complete until The Maid-Rite is checked off the list. Chris Lockhart, a former resident of Greenville, expresses that sentiment nicely. "When I was in college, the first thing I did when I came back to Greenville was see my parents. The second thing I did, 15 minutes later, was go to The Maid-Rite."

Darke County institution indeed.

there is one in Piqua, Ohio also. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you get the recipe for that salad? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a great time at DHs cousins, about 20 there all relatives except a family recently moved here from Mexico. We had a great meal, very different food but good. Some I couldn't try because of the peppers but I sure didn't go hungry.
> 
> She had a really interesting salad of carrots , green beans, both cooked, cucumbers, pineapple, strawberries & apples in a mayo & yourgert dressing that I gave to get the recipe for. Seems a weird combo but really tasted good
> 
> I better get some sleep as I have to be up & get the turkey in by 8.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Please come back before then! :sm09: :sm09:


Made me smile to trying to think how old everyone would be ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone has to knit this. it would be worth buying a chicken. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Pets/Cabled-Chicken-Sweater


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


That is really gorgeous! What a lucky mermaid.

Merry Christmas 
.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jheiens said:


> ". . . for unto us a child is born and unto us a son is given . . . . . and His name shall be called Wonderful Counselor . . ." (Isaiah 9)
> 
> Joyeux Noel, Feliz Navidad, Merry Christmas to you all, dear friends. May God send each of you His richest blessings for the coming year because of His love for us through Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...


You give so much, Joy, cards and gifts really would not add to the sum of happiness which you bring to the world.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> We just had excitement, a sheriffs vehicle with lights on went down our road, then my neighbor and her boyfriend and his daughter came over to go to the backyard, I think every cop in town was on the street behind our house, we couldn't see much from the alley but we tried. lol The daughter asked why the adults wanted to drive that way anyway, she was told that we are nosey. lolol
> Cops are still back there, there weren't really any sirens except a quick blip so not a chase or anything, but I think that whoever it was tried to run. Oh well, that was our excitement for the year, probably for next year too.


They probably had a report of a fat man dressed in red, up on a nearby roof, trying to break into the property through the chimney! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did also - i think you read what you think should be there. great eye kate. --- sam


I think it comes from being a poor speller....and then becoming a teacher added to it!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A very Merry Christmas to all my friends!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


She'll be the best dressed mermaid in the town! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> ". . . for unto us a child is born and unto us a son is given . . . . . and His name shall be called Wonderful Counselor . . ." (Isaiah 9)
> 
> Joyeux Noel, Feliz Navidad, Merry Christmas to you all, dear friends. May God send each of you His richest blessings for the coming year because of His love for us through Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...


You have found the real spirit of Christmas, Joy. God bless you and yours.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> That is really gorgeous! What a lucky mermaid.
> 
> Merry Christmas
> .


Thank you and Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> She'll be the best dressed mermaid in the town! :sm24:


Thank you and a very Merry Christmas to you and your precious family. I think of you, and all with wee ones at this special time. When I went in for my diet the lady working with me told me she gave her 2 yr. old some clothes for her birthday and the DGD got so excited over the hangers that we're with the clothes. The clothes meant nothing, but the hangers were the best gift ever.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> What lovely gifts. I hope that your ex's so is going to be okay.
> Sorry you didn't get any cards, if I'd have had your address I'd have mailed you one, of course some of mine are bordering on late, but it still brightens up a day.
> Sweet dreams to bring you into a lovely Christmas day.


EJS, it's not too late. PM me your address. I'm way behind on cards and probably won't get them done for family and friends but still have some from the card exchange. By the way, sounds like you put together a beautiful meal. Just realized you are in Alabama. DH's dad and aunts lived in Alabama quite a big portion of their youth.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you for the welcome! I am at work right now, but will pop in when I can. I work at a nursing home, so have some time between med passes. I usually spend my lunch time knitting.


Welcome. It is hard but very important work that you do. Mom was in a nursing home for rehab out in Mennonite country and we could tell that the workers were very caring. Sis observed them in other rooms where there were no relatives and they were still as caring. It is a work of love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> As you see I am already back.
> But that is becuase I just did my first bit of preparation for tomorrow and decided to post it for you all.
> Not really sure what to call it, the friend I got the recipe from didn't either. Maybe a caramelized cream?
> Mix together equal amount so of whipped cream and Greek yogurt. Spread it out on a tray and sprinkle brown sugar over it. Leave it for 24 hours then mix it up and have a really luscious creamy. I wasn't given an amount of sugar just sprinkled plenty all over.
> ...


What a simple, yet great idea.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> That reminded me of a dessert I first had many years ago in S Africa. Used to make it frequently after that but not much lately.
> Put a good layer of bite size chunks of mango in the bottom of a dish, top with an equal quantity of whipped cream and plain yogurt mixed together. Then sprinkle a good layer of brown sugar over and keep in refrigerator over night. By the next day the sugar has caramelised in to a lovely sweet crunchy topping. You can make it with any fruit you like and I've even made it with tinned fruit at a pinch.


Ooh, I'm sensing a great variation on the above. Nice for the holidays for sure

My battery is going to go dead any minute, but woke up at 2 and can't sleep so finally got up but too early to start the meal. Lots of cleaning to do, yuck. Not in the mood.

Big Hugs to all if I am suddenly gone with 10% left on the battery.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a great time at DHs cousins, about 20 there all relatives except a family recently moved here from Mexico. We had a great meal, very different food but good. Some I couldn't try because of the peppers but I sure didn't go hungry.
> 
> She had a really interesting salad of carrots , green beans, both cooked, cucumbers, pineapple, strawberries & apples in a mayo & yourgert dressing that I gave to get the recipe for. Seems a weird combo but really tasted good
> 
> I better get some sleep as I have to be up & get the turkey in by 8.


So glad you had a great time and great food. I'm sure we are all interested in that unusual recipe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful additions!


Thank you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor kid, but maybe she'll be in another play before then even. The Mermaid looks great!


Thank you. She has enjoyed all her musicals, but nothing like this professional one. It takes the children to a whole new level and the adult actors are so caring. Scrooges wife Was in Downton Abbey. I have to look her up. She was there to ight but I did t see her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Mary (and also thanks for the wonderful card). Sorry everyone about not proofreading - can't blame spellcheck this time, just tired eyes on a late Xmas eve! And a couple of glasses of wine......
> 
> We're at my In-laws, flew to Cambridge then DH drove up here late afternoon. DH is already here, also our lovely niece with her 4 month old daughter and DH. Had a lot of baby cuddles, such a friendly little soul (except when wet or hungry like most babies). DSIL will be doing the Christmas Dinner with us doing our usual Xmas breakfast for the family - champagne and bacon rolls, and helping out by cooking a pork joint to contribute to Dinner. We then open the family presents rather than having them delivered by Santa at DSILs this evening.
> 
> Better put my head down for a few more zzz's before the day starts. Everyone have a good Christmas Day.


So great to hear from you a. You are already into your Christmas Day. Enjoy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, great minds think alike.
> Daralene, the Mermaid tails are gorgeous.


Thank you. Have a wonderful time and safe trip home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> Beautiful mermaid tail
> 
> Evelyn


Thank you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> lovely daralene - the color looks like the sea. she is going to love it. the fabric/knitting look great together and the embellishment are to die for. --- sam


Ooooh thanks! So glad you like it. It will definitely need to come to me if it needs washing. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks great, I'm sure your GD will be thrilled


Thanks Bonnie. I can't wait to see her eyes. We got the boys sweaters in Scotland. They were boys when we bought them, but since we were there they have grown into young men. These gorgeous sweaters will be a joke gift but I will make it up to them.

I also got a joke door mat family gift. It says, Doorbell broken, yell ding dong real loud. Don't think it will be used but could be put out for DS's guy friends. Too funny


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well today we got to 38.6c ! It was revolting outside, absolutely burning hot. It is still 30.7c at nearly 10pm. 

Apart from the weather I had a really good day. All went well, we had a lovely lunch and lots of playing with Serena of course. Her most played with toy today was a doctor set that I got her. So funny, she was "checking our heart, breathing, temperature and ears and giving injections to us all and her dolls for ages. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> That's what I had to pick up yesterday. I'll get them in the oven in a couple of hours.
> 
> And guess what? My friend E has been doing genealogy and discovered we are distant cousins! I recognized some of the names in the lineage as my known ancestors. What a world! ????


Wow that is amazing that you are related. Small world indeed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas all. Just had a call from youngest son , were over there in two days for a second Christmas. Waiting for call from eldest telling us when to go over there. Have as good a day as possible everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> The mermaid tail has been delivered. I think the lady loved it and her daughter will too.
> 
> The hand towel was made with organic cotton. It was so soft to work with.


They are both lovely! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer I really really love the purple mermaid tail! Don't understand why I shouldn't try it though...why would I need the bubble wrap? It's been awhile since I fell. Speaking of falling though, Marianne has fallen twice in the past two weeks. No broken bones but lots of bruising. She promises to talk to her doctor about it as she isn't tripping over anything; thinking it is the meds she is on. She really is having a difficult time lately and struggling with her limitations since her heart surgery. Has her feeling very, very low. Would appreciate all prayers forher.


Oh gosh, poor Marianne. I hope the doctor will have some answers for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since many of you say you never make it to the main digest any more I just had to share this here. It is on today's daily digest.
> 
> 'Twas The Knitter's Night Before Christmas
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Reminds me of when we bought DD1 a dolls pram when she was about 2, complete with baby and frilly covers etc. She tipped the baby out, raided a kitchen cupboard and pushed the pram round and round the garden full of pots and pans!


LOL. Got to love toddlers! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oops! Meant to comment on baby Jesus--adorable and Elizabeth should enjoy building the Nativity.


Oops, I forgot to comment on that yesterday! Ditto...... :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Summary of 16th December, 2016 by Darowil
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies- who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last weeks Tea Party. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-438778-1.html
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the opening and updates, Ladies! Love the yarn tree photo, Kate. I can't stay but wanted to take a moment to wish a glorious Christmas to my KTP friends and I wish all health and love in the New Year. Thank you all for your kindness and caring. Hugs and Peace! - april


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> Planning to give her one more piece each year. Knitted from Nativity create you own Christmas scene by Fiona Goble. Borrowed it from the library so plan to do Mary before I take the book back- headstart on next Christmas!


That is so adorable. She will just love it ????. Great job and I love the hay effect.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Well today we got to 38.6c ! It was revolting outside, absolutely burning hot. It is still 30.7c at nearly 10pm.
> 
> Apart from the weather I had a really good day. All went well, we had a lovely lunch and lots of playing with Serena of course. Her most played with toy today was a doctor set that I got her. So funny, she was "checking our heart, breathing, temperature and ears and giving injections to us all and her dolls for ages. LOL


I hope she was injecting you with something wonderful like love or energy!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Time to help in the kitchen with the onions and celery, but I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a happy boxing day to those who are celebrating the day after Christmas. May your hearts be filled with love and happiness.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Reminds me of when we bought DD1 a dolls pram when she was about 2, complete with baby and frilly covers etc. She tipped the baby out, raided a kitchen cupboard and pushed the pram round and round the garden full of pots and pans!


That is too funny. Their little minds sure are active and they have their own ideas. See someone asked if she became a chef ????‍????? Did she?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Boy am I tired. Sure wish I could have slept. Got a lot of preparation done though and things in crockpots. Then the stove gave me an error code and I pictured having to go to DS's house to cook the meal. Waited about 2 minutes and pressed the stop button again and it is again working. Phew.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well today we got to 38.6c ! It was revolting outside, absolutely burning hot. It is still 30.7c at nearly 10pm.
> 
> Apart from the weather I had a really good day. All went well, we had a lovely lunch and lots of playing with Serena of course. Her most played with toy today was a doctor set that I got her. So funny, she was "checking our heart, breathing, temperature and ears and giving injections to us all and her dolls for ages. LOL


That is just way too hot. Serena sounds so cute with her doctor set.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> The mermaid tail has been delivered. I think the lady loved it and her daughter will too.
> 
> The hand towel was made with organic cotton. It was so soft to work with.


Great mermaid tail blanket. Very pretty tail. I agree, the lady looks very happy.

How soft that hand towel looks. You do such lovely work.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.[/qu
> 
> your mermaid tail is very beautiful I like your use of fabric on it!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Merry Christmas and hope everyone has a lovely day today!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Of course, at my house! All but my youngest and family who will be at her parents in Colorado,



thewren said:


> hey jacklou - good to see you - merry christmas - hope you have a great day with family and friends. will the entire family be getting together sometime during the day? --- sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas and happy boxing day to all. Awoke to a world of white and it is still snowing. I shall go out and shovel the driveway, steps and walks, though will have to do so again in several hours. Also the back deck and stairs are needing doing. It is beautiful, "Utah" snow in that there is no wind now and the flakes are large and coming straight down, not sideways and sleetlike as often the case in SD.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> Established in Greenville, Ohio in 1934, The Maid-Rite Sandwich Shoppe is more than just a purveyor of delicious sandwiches and shakes. It's a Darke County institution.
> 
> f you live anywhere near The Maid-Rite Sandwich Shoppe, it's not unusual to be told, when talking with someone who has too far to travel to make regular visits, "Thank goodness I don't live closer to The Maid-Rite. I'd weigh 500 pounds if I did." Living so close to a Darke County institution whose reputation lives up to its billing does have a drawback or two. Becoming spoiled by having ready access to the diner's slightly-sweet loose-meat sandwiches, creamy shakes, and Coca-Colas over crushed ice that-for some inscrutable reason taste better than Coca-Cola anywhere else-is a drawback one must bear while calling Greenville, Ohio home. Family owned and operated since 1934, The Maid-Rite Sandwich Shoppe is a destination diner known to inspire cravings far beyond the confines of its brick exterior.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the research, Sam. Sure busted my "Iowa bubble" as we've been taken credit for the maid-rite all these years and passed down through the generations. If you look up Iowa's best 10 foods, it will list breaded pork tenderloin and maid-rites. Sorry to all my Ohio friends.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I'm up, waiting for grandgirls and family to wake up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas - it will be a quiet day for us. Last night at DH's twin's house was a lot of fun and the perfect top off to a great day when we all celebrated here. DS and family went home straight from DBIL's house and we had such a great time with them and and the two girls. Each of the girls loves to play "teacher" -- but the youngest is so funny; she does not break character - they loved their matching Me and My Doll nightgowns. DGS loved his Swing line that will be attached to the two trees in his back yard - it has bars, balls, rings, etc. for his to swing from to to the next all the way across - just a little ninja. The kids were all happy with their gifts so all is right with the world.

DD and DGS will come over here after their Christmas morning - DH - DD#1 and her boyfriends are still in their beds nd don't expect I'll see them until after 9:00am since it was after 1:00 a.m. when we got home. It's leftovers for everyone all day. We'll take DD and DGS to the airport on Mondy for their trip to Australia and I'll be meeting with clients next week on Tuesday and Thursday so it's back to work for me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Back home from DS#2's and Caitlin loved her pram, however she thought it was the funniest thing to run it into the wall and shout, "Crash!" - she's so not a girly girl! We went to Luke's house first as they are in the same town and he had so much stuff he didn't know what to look at first! He particularly loved a reactive type dog that he got from Caitlin & her parents, and I was glad to see the back of it as it has been in my cupboard for 3 days and every time I opened the door it frightened the life out of me when it started barking! Now settling down to watch a film from last night "The Lady in the Van" starring Maggie Smith (the duchess in Downton Abbey) then DH & I are having steaks for our Christmas dinner - although we ate so much at DS's at lunchtime (they had loads of nibbles which were too delicious!) we won't be eating again for a while. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

A few snowflakes on the car do not make a white Christmas for us but a wet one is okay, too. Water is a blessing.

Bub got his stocking with sugar free candies. DD is still asleep. I'll fix ham and more roasted sprouts today and we have leftovers brought home last night as well. He'll probably watch football and I have some dip mix for chips and dip later. 

I might brave a sale tomorrow (still deciding) to look for a new tree...this old one sheds more needles than a real one and just is worn out. I think I paid ten dollars for it many years ago, back when we had very little money and the kids and I were on our own. I've kept it for sentimental reasons but think it's finally time to let it go.

May you all be blessed and find some joy today and every day forward. I'm blessed to have y'all as my friends!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you get the recipe for that salad? --- sam


Not yet but I will


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> someone has to knit this. it would be worth buying a chicken. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Pets/Cabled-Chicken-Sweater


????????

Did you see this?
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-439956-1.html
Some thought it was a joke/ cute but here very necessary at times. I know someone who makes them from fleece to sell.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> You give so much, Joy, cards and gifts really would not add to the sum of happiness which you bring to the world.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


????Well said


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I can't wait to see her eyes. We got the boys sweaters in Scotland. They were boys when we bought them, but since we were there they have grown into young men. These gorgeous sweaters will be a joke gift but I will make it up to them.
> 
> I also got a joke door mat family gift. It says, Doorbell broken, yell ding dong real loud. Don't think it will be used but could be put out for DS's guy friends. Too funny


Too bad the beautiful sweaters won't fit, ? Maybe you could exchange them? 
I love the door mat idea????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well today we got to 38.6c ! It was revolting outside, absolutely burning hot. It is still 30.7c at nearly 10pm.
> 
> Apart from the weather I had a really good day. All went well, we had a lovely lunch and lots of playing with Serena of course. Her most played with toy today was a doctor set that I got her. So funny, she was "checking our heart, breathing, temperature and ears and giving injections to us all and her dolls for ages. LOL


Cute! Can't imagine a hot Christmas.
We got about 2-3 inches of snow overnight


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Boy am I tired. Sure wish I could have slept. Got a lot of preparation done though and things in crockpots. Then the stove gave me an error code and I pictured having to go to DS's house to cook the meal. Waited about 2 minutes and pressed the stop button again and it is again working. Phew.


I'm glad you got it working. I thought maybe it was in Sabbath mode(wasn't it your stove that did that?) again. I'd never known such a thing existed.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Merry Christmas and happy boxing day to all. Awoke to a world of white and it is still snowing. I shall go out and shovel the driveway, steps and walks, though will have to do so again in several hours. Also the back deck and stairs are needing doing. It is beautiful, "Utah" snow in that there is no wind now and the flakes are large and coming straight down, not sideways and sleetlike as often the case in SD.


I hope you don't have to travel today. I heard on the news the Dakotas are getting a storm & it's to come to southern Saskatchewan & Manitoba but don't think it will come this far north. Not good for people traveling for celebrations


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas - it will be a quiet day for us. Last night at DH's twin's house was a lot of fun and the perfect top off to a great day when we all celebrated here. DS and family went home straight from DBIL's house and we had such a great time with them and and the two girls. Each of the girls loves to play "teacher" -- but the youngest is so funny; she does not break character - they loved their matching Me and My Doll nightgowns. DGS loved his Swing line that will be attached to the two trees in his back yard - it has bars, balls, rings, etc. for his to swing from to to the next all the way across - just a little ninja. The kids were all happy with their gifts so all is right with the world.
> 
> DD and DGS will come over here after their Christmas morning - DH - DD#1 and her boyfriends are still in their beds nd don't expect I'll see them until after 9:00am since it was after 1:00 a.m. when we got home. It's leftovers for everyone all day. We'll take DD and DGS to the airport on Mondy for their trip to Australia and I'll be meeting with clients next week on Tuesday and Thursday so it's back to work for me.


DD & her boyfriends?? ????????she must have an interesting life????????

I'm glad you had a nice time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Back home from DS#2's and Caitlin loved her pram, however she thought it was the funniest thing to run it into the wall and shout, "Crash!" - she's so not a girly girl! We went to Luke's house first as they are in the same town and he had so much stuff he didn't know what to look at first! He particularly loved a reactive type dog that he got from Caitlin & her parents, and I was glad to see the back of it as it has been in my cupboard for 3 days and every time I opened the door it frightened the life out of me when it started barking! Now settling down to watch a film from last night "The Lady in the Van" starring Maggie Smith (the duchess in Downton Abbey) then DH & I are having steaks for our Christmas dinner - although we ate so much at DS's at lunchtime (they had loads of nibbles which were too delicious!) we won't be eating again for a while. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


The kids are so cute. Did Luke get a motorcycle?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, better get moving again. I've got most of the meal organized, just have to make the sauce for the carrot pudding.
Still want to run the vacuum around as the dog makes such a mess.

Have a great day all.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I enjoyed the Christmas updates and the lovely pictures, loved Caitlin and the pram. Children make Christmas very special. Doorbell rang late last evening and my little child neighbor delivered two cans of Dr Pepper with a microwave sac of popcorn for a treat, next my little next door neighbor delivered 3 ginger snap cookies she and her mother had made. I have wonderful neighbors. Back deck is shoveled, front walk and driveway had about 8 inches so decided it was time to get the snow blower out. Marvelous machine, it started immediately with a double pull and now, temporarily, the walk and driveway are clear. Still snowing and the ski resorts are ecstatic. So am I as we need the water come summer. Thinking of our Canadian friends and hoping that the storm, as seen on the weather report, will not be too hard on them. Time to get ready for church.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Back home from DS#2's and Caitlin loved her pram, however she thought it was the funniest thing to run it into the wall and shout, "Crash!" - she's so not a girly girl! We went to Luke's house first as they are in the same town and he had so much stuff he didn't know what to look at first! He particularly loved a reactive type dog that he got from Caitlin & her parents, and I was glad to see the back of it as it has been in my cupboard for 3 days and every time I opened the door it frightened the life out of me when it started barking! Now settling down to watch a film from last night "The Lady in the Van" starring Maggie Smith (the duchess in Downton Abbey) then DH & I are having steaks for our Christmas dinner - although we ate so much at DS's at lunchtime (they had loads of nibbles which were too delicious!) we won't be eating again for a while. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


It looks like you had a lovely day. Merry Christmas - steaks sounds like a great idea. We'll be eating left-overs for a couple days, but that's fine ; the food all turned out delicious (not bragging too much) and will taste just as good the second time around.

Love seeing photos of the kids - good times, great memories.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DD & her boyfriends?? ????????she must have an interesting life????????
> 
> I'm glad you had a nice time[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great mermaid tail blanket. Very pretty tail. I agree, the lady looks very happy.
> 
> How soft that hand towel looks. You do such lovely work.


Thank you. I enjoy your beautiful knitting as well. Let us know how your grand daughter loves her tail or as my DS#1 says "fish butt". I have 3 more to make but not for Christmas.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both look yummy Melody. Merry merry Christmas to you and Gage!


gagesmom said:


> Normally I have my Christmas baking done long before today. We'll I just haven't felt like it. But this morning I am feeling more in the Christmas spirit. Macaroons are cooling and so are the first batch of chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've got a present I wasn't expecting and don't want I've got another bug virus , like buses don't see any for ages then 2 come along together .youngest son has it too he's a lot worse than me as he always gets very high temperatures when he's ill don't think either of us will be getting much sleep tonight


Hope that bug leaves as quickly as it came for both of you, and that your DH doesn't catch it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am not sure I will be around in 2917. I hope to hear from you before then. Merry Christmas to you and your family.[/quote
> 
> :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks awesome and I know your DGS will enjoy it!


Kathleendoris said:


> I will catch up later, but just wanted to wish everyone a very happy Christmas Ã°ÂÂÂ. If you are wondering what I have been doing, one distraction has been finishing off the shark tail. I took a couple of photos, of the whole thing and of the teeth, which don't show at all on the other picture. I think it will looker better with my grandson inside it! I still need to add the dorsal fin, but that can be added later!
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone Ã°ÂÂÂÃ¢ÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ¼Ã°ÂÂÂ²Ã°ÂÂÂÃ¢ÂÂÃ¯Â¸Â


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have not found it yet. Still haven't given up. I don't want you to go to too much trouble but would love a copy of it. Let me know the cost and I'll reimburse you. I'm still determined to find it!



pacer said:


> Just don't want you to take a fall. I love the colors of that one though. Matthew and I sent Marianne Christmas cards. Hopefully it lifted her spirits since she wasn't expecting it. I think of her often. Did you ever find the drawing of Sydney? I could get a print from the printers if you didn't find it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I must have been feeling your pressure to get things done as I was reading this because by the end I was reading really fast and pooped. lolol
> Have a great Christmas!


Lol! I'm still nowhere near finished and here I sit! DH is working and kids are coming this evening.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures of you both Fan. Hope you are having a delightful holiday and Merry Christmas!


Fan said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, Christmas morning is bright and sunny.
> Photos of us all dressed up for our day of merry making.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


Beautiful! DGD will love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> ". . . for unto us a child is born and unto us a son is given . . . . . and His name shall be called Wonderful Counselor . . ." (Isaiah 9)
> 
> Joyeux Noel, Feliz Navidad, Merry Christmas to you all, dear friends. May God send each of you His richest blessings for the coming year because of His love for us through Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas, Joy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps you can contact admin and tell them you really don't want your full name as your user name and have another name to give them (may have to be different from Strawberry. I've also meant to tell you that ever since you mentioned loving "betty boop" I think of you whenever I see betty boop merchandise.

Hope you and DH have a wonderful Christmas.



Sharon Scheller said:


> Thank You for sharing your picture of your lovely self and handsome husband I assume. I've been out of the loop for way to long.
> 
> I tried to change my user name back to Strawberry but the Admin said no and for some reason they put my whole name as my user name . Does anyone know what I can do?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry for the unwanted present...hope you get well quickly; also for your son.



Swedenme said:


> Well I've got a present I wasn't expecting and don't want I've got another bug virus , like buses don't see any for ages then 2 come along together .youngest son has it too he's a lot worse than me as he always gets very high temperatures when he's ill don't think either of us will be getting much sleep tonight


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same to you 81brighteyes; Merriest of Christmases to you!


81brighteyes said:


> It is 5:10 PM here/Christmas 'Eve in Texas and here I am on the computer!!! Well, it's a good place to be and thankful that I can use it to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas. Two years ago, we had snow on Christmas Day and today, it has been 70 degrees. That will not last, I promise you. Just over a week ago, it was in the 20's. The weather here is always a surprise and poor Santa has a terrible time trying to decide whether to get the sleigh going or to use his helicopter. And that heavy red suit? We can sympathize as we go through the same thing. One day it's a coat and sweats and the next it's short sleeves. What is really weird is seeing someone walking their dog with a heavy hooded jacket with shorts and flip-flops. Only in Texas!!! So wherever you are, stay warm and/or cool, but most of all, enjoy this special day since it comes only once a year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am joining in on that group hug as well.
> Today has been quiet and seemingly LONG.....had some light rain but looking like 70F and sunshine for tomorrow.
> I have done very little more then sit here with my computer and the tv. I did cook some turnip greens and cornbread for my meal today. Had a little pork to add to the greens and they turned out well.
> DD1 (Jes) has had an addiction to leggings from LulaRoe lately, so much she has put herself in a timeout from ordering more. But bless her heart she found a pair for me with hummingbirds on them. They are so soft. The colors so vivid I will have to see if I can find some tops to wear with them. Along with that she sent me a pretty ring with 3 opals- one for each of my children
> ...


Jes has company! My DD is hooked, has many friends selling Lula Roe that she likes to promote by doing parties for them. She would sell it if she had the start up funds. Her Godmother sells it also. I found out last night just how hooked I have become. I washed it all and when I hung it all up to dry, it took up 2 rows across that small part of the basement! Had to warn DH not to run into it! Be sure to follow washing instructions or you WILL shrink them. I have one pair of leggings in solid black. So butter soft! And when I am having a fibro day, I can wear any piece I have and it doesn't make my skin more sore and sensitive than it already is.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Oh no! Hope it goes away very quickly.


Son is quite poorly he's been asleep most of the day after being awake most of the night . I don't seem to be as bad as long as I take tablets . I finally managed to get the food cooked and on the table .even managed to eat some even though I have a really sore throat, now laid on the couch and like you I'm going to watch the lady in the van, didn't realise it is based on a real story . I like Maggie Smith as an actress


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is simply gorgeous and I know she is going to love it!


Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Im sitting at the table playing catch with this silly pup, she's got to be alone this evening & im trying to tire her, I don't think that's possible. Every time I sit at the table, there she is with a piece of rope for her to shake or chase????& there are bits of string for the rope all o very my kitchen????So much for my cleaning yesterday, will have to run the vacuum before company comes tomorrow
> Fan, great photo of you & DH, hope you are having a great time.
> 
> Julie, have fun with your friend & hope the computer behaves


Got mishka a ball that lights up when you bounce it , she is guarding it with her life waiting for it to light up silly dog


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Joy. Couldn't have asked for a nicer wish. Sending the same right back to you.



jheiens said:


> ". . . for unto us a child is born and unto us a son is given . . . . . and His name shall be called Wonderful Counselor . . ." (Isaiah 9)
> 
> Joyeux Noel, Feliz Navidad, Merry Christmas to you all, dear friends. May God send each of you His richest blessings for the coming year because of His love for us through Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


That's beautiful Daralene . I love the way you have used fabric along with the yarn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> ". . . for unto us a child is born and unto us a son is given . . . . . and His name shall be called Wonderful Counselor . . ." (Isaiah 9)
> 
> Joyeux Noel, Feliz Navidad, Merry Christmas to you all, dear friends. May God send each of you His richest blessings for the coming year because of His love for us through Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...


No much funds here either Joy but I think we have managed to have a nice day , a bit sad and two not very well but at least we were together 
Hope 2017 brings lots more blessings to you your family and the people at elm


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh dear, I am just beginning page9 and you have all chatted up to 29- I have no idea how long it will take to read all that.
Christmas day was lovely, starting with the journey in to the Quaker Meeting- took my knitting to fill in a gap at the central Railway Station- [I must try photographing this newest Guernsey- it is in cotton that I found at Lincraft in York Street, when I was in Sydney in 2014. - I realised I had nowhere near enough, so I hazarded getting the same colourway, from Lincraft in Christchurch (we don't have them up here) - it is a very subtle slight shift in the blue, which I am sure no one but me will notice.] 
Then out to Ann's house in Mt Albert, for lunch with her tenant, Elizabeth, (a lovely Korean girl), and Tony, a long time friend of Ann's who is into Drama and Film Making big time. It was nice seeing Charlie the retriever again. We had Salmon steaks, with potato salad, and a green salad with Avocado, tomato, cucumber and cranberries. Ann has been told this is a traditional Canadian Feast- so it was in honour of her Canadian uncle who died just on a year ago.
All in all a good day, and my neighbour Maria, across the road has given me a plateful of Sop-a-Suey (the Samoan Chop Suey) there was obviously not much Hangi left by the time i got back! Plus a bowl of puddings- I am hoping to share these with my friend Eva when she comes around later today. The rain has eased, but it is too early to know how cloudy the day is dawning.
Happy Christmas to many of the rest of the KTP, (except our Australians who are already, like Fan and me, into Boxing Day)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7:30am here and I was up an hour ago to take the dog out. I just realized/read my post last night said Gage was out of his last bathroom break. ???????????????? honestly guys he's allowed to use the bathroom in doors. I meant Deuce was out. Lol.????
> 
> Goimg back to bed as Gage is still asleep and Deuce has gone back to bed to.
> 
> Check in later.????


I did wonder exactly what you mean't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the giggle, Mel- hope you are having a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas Joyce! Be extra careful shoveling that snow!



flyty1n said:


> Merry Christmas and happy boxing day to all. Awoke to a world of white and it is still snowing. I shall go out and shovel the driveway, steps and walks, though will have to do so again in several hours. Also the back deck and stairs are needing doing. It is beautiful, "Utah" snow in that there is no wind now and the flakes are large and coming straight down, not sideways and sleetlike as often the case in SD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would have been my choice too, do you watch call the midwife I'm looking forward to watching it and tonight I'm going to watch a new Grant Chester


Goodie! I must keep my eyes open for that!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Delightful pictures Kate. Sounds like you've had a wonderful Christmas morning. I've been wanting to watch "The Lady in the Van" and need to see if it is available on netflix or amazon. Merry Christmas!


KateB said:


> Back home from DS#2's and Caitlin loved her pram, however she thought it was the funniest thing to run it into the wall and shout, "Crash!" - she's so not a girly girl! We went to Luke's house first as they are in the same town and he had so much stuff he didn't know what to look at first! He particularly loved a reactive type dog that he got from Caitlin & her parents, and I was glad to see the back of it as it has been in my cupboard for 3 days and every time I opened the door it frightened the life out of me when it started barking! Now settling down to watch a film from last night "The Lady in the Van" starring Maggie Smith (the duchess in Downton Abbey) then DH & I are having steaks for our Christmas dinner - although we ate so much at DS's at lunchtime (they had loads of nibbles which were too delicious!) we won't be eating again for a while. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Merry Christmas to our Australian and NZ friends. I sure hope you have nice weather for your special day, but may it be wonderful no matter the rain or extreme heat. Love and hugs to you.


Thank you, Daralene- it was not especially warm here, and rather grey- fine if you were at the stove, but not so good for those at the beach or Barbecue.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a good Christmas day for you Sorlenna. I bought some fresh sprouts yesterday and plan on fixing your recipe today. I have lots of ham left from earlier in the week so will make a scallop potato and ham casserole today to go with the spouts most likely. Tomorrow plan on doing a small pork loin with sauerkraut.


Sorlenna said:


> A few snowflakes on the car do not make a white Christmas for us but a wet one is okay, too. Water is a blessing.
> 
> Bub got his stocking with sugar free candies. DD is still asleep. I'll fix ham and more roasted sprouts today and we have leftovers brought home last night as well. He'll probably watch football and I have some dip mix for chips and dip later.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have to fit it in when I can. We always seem to be on the go. Plus, I can't knit or crochet for longer than an hour or so at a time do to a rotator cuff tear in my left shoulder.
> 
> Right now, I'm starting a sweater for myself, my first!
> 
> Ribbing done for the front half.


Well done! Sorry about the torn rotator cuff- I know that can be very painful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I LOVE the show Call the MIdwife! Of course I have to wait until new episodes become available on netflix or amazon but have stayed up to date. Can't wait until a new season is available for me to watch. I haven't gotten into Granchester but intend to give it a try.


Whereas I've grown tired of Call the Midwife, but I really enjoy Grantchester, have seen only one series so far.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Jes has company! My DD is hooked, has many friends selling Lula Roe that she likes to promote by doing parties for them. She would sell it if she had the start up funds. Her Godmother sells it also. I found out last night just how hooked I have become. I washed it all and when I hung it all up to dry, it took up 2 rows across that small part of the basement! Had to warn DH not to run into it! Be sure to follow washing instructions or you WILL shrink them. I have one pair of leggings in solid black. So butter soft! And when I am having a fibro day, I can wear any piece I have and it doesn't make my skin more sore and sensitive than it already is.


My daughter is a big fan also and I'll probably join her at a party sometime. There was a "communal" event before Thanksgiving where over 50 independent sellers set up their "pop up" stores in a small conference center about an hour south of here and set up dressing rooms etc. It was hugely successful, I hear and wish I'd gone - I'll keep watching for new ones to come around. Since some of the items are limited, each seller ends up with different prints, etc. A great idea!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is quite poorly he's been asleep most of the day after being awake most of the night . I don't seem to be as bad as long as I take tablets . I finally managed to get the food cooked and on the table .even managed to eat some even though I have a really sore throat, now laid on the couch and like you I'm going to watch the lady in the van, didn't realise it is based on a real story . I like Maggie Smith as an actress


Hope everybody gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > DD & her boyfriends?? ????????she must have an interesting life????????
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad you had a nice day. As to Ann's traditional Canadian meal, I've never had that combination but it sounds good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I knew it was just one, only joking, no offence meant. I'm glad she's found someone nice. I wish my DS2 would find someone but he's been hearing horror stories from 2 guys he works with who are divorced & paying big alimony/ child support. He was also dumped hard a few years ago


No offense taken at all - they've just headed off to see the new Star Wars movie - so it's back to bed for me. They'll fend for themselves when the return - she also wanted to show him around the area to see where she went to school, etc. He's from a very small town a couple of hours from where DD lives and taking the train into downtown Chicago's Union Station was a very big deal for him. Coming from an even smaller town, I can sure remember how I felt when I first got out here so can certainly understand his being just a little overwhelmed by that, much less meeting all the crazy relatives at once!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! Can't imagine a hot Christmas.
> We got about 2-3 inches of snow overnight


No snow insight here but very windy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've promised DH that I will finally get the chocolate chip cookies made today (have put it off since last Monday...LOL) I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas Day or Boxing Day. I'll try to TTLY. Merry Christmas and God bless each and every one of you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope that bug leaves as quickly as it came for both of you, and that your DH doesn't catch it!


We are also hoping he doesn't get it ,lots of nasty bugs going round at the moment , I'm thinking because the weather is mild , no really cold weather to kill off all the germs


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My brother posted this on Facebook. This was taken the Christmas before we were forced to move off the "family" farm. Grandma owned the farm and had been having my Dad manage/farm it for over 20 years and then decided to put under a "farm management" firm - it was their decision that the farm could make more money run by someone else so we were booted off. We moved to another farm the following Spring and it was during the harvesting of corn on that farm when Dad died of a heart attack. That was a very lean year as nothing was set yet for the next year. Mom must have been busy cooking before this photo or it must have been a very warm Christmas in northern Iowa, because she would definitely have needed something more than a sleeveless dress in that house - the wood and coal furnace provided heat through grates in the floors and was a very cold house during the winter - except in the kitchen and dining room (where the largest vent was). The photo brought back many memories and I can remember that couch - I think we still had it when I turned 18 and left home to make my way in the world.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i bet if i looked up maid-rite in iowa they would have the same history. the important part is that they are around serving great sandwiches. i love breaded pork sandwiches. they are pretty hard to find around here though. the last one i had was the popcorn celebration in van buren, indiana. ed and i went down one year to help celebrate the day with our college friend dave. it was so good. should have bought two of them. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the research, Sam. Sure busted my "Iowa bubble" as we've been taken credit for the maid-rite all these years and passed down through the generations. If you look up Iowa's best 10 foods, it will list breaded pork tenderloin and maid-rites. Sorry to all my Ohio friends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did she have a baby in it when she went "crash"? Luke looks content with his dogs. --- sam



KateB said:


> Back home from DS#2's and Caitlin loved her pram, however she thought it was the funniest thing to run it into the wall and shout, "Crash!" - she's so not a girly girl! We went to Luke's house first as they are in the same town and he had so much stuff he didn't know what to look at first! He particularly loved a reactive type dog that he got from Caitlin & her parents, and I was glad to see the back of it as it has been in my cupboard for 3 days and every time I opened the door it frightened the life out of me when it started barking! Now settling down to watch a film from last night "The Lady in the Van" starring Maggie Smith (the duchess in Downton Abbey) then DH & I are having steaks for our Christmas dinner - although we ate so much at DS's at lunchtime (they had loads of nibbles which were too delicious!) we won't be eating again for a while. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i bet if i looked up maid-rite in iowa they would have the same history. the important part is that they are around serving great sandwiches. i love breaded pork sandwiches. they are pretty hard to find around here though. the last one i had was the popcorn celebration in van buren, indiana. ed and i went down one year to help celebrate the day with our college friend dave. it was so good. should have bought two of them. --- sam


Yes, they are two of my favorite sandwiches. When Dawn and I were in Ft. Wayne and met up with Tami and her DH, we had lunch at a diner very n ear the Simply Socks yarn shop and we ordered the pork tenderloin - 1/2 of it was more than I could eat. The tenderloin was over twice the size of the bun - it was very good. I ordered on in a diner on our way home from DD#1 a couple of weeks ago and it was horrible - some frozen minced pork with "institutional breading" - only had one or two bites.

Time for lunch - I think I'll heat up enough meat for me to have a maid-rite or two! Merry Christmas, Sam to you and your family. Let's plan on having our first KAP 2017 planning meeting during the first part of January so we can get a date nailed down - I don't want to disrupt any of the Heidi & Gary and their family plans with baseball, but would like to schedule in mid-June if possible. Once we get the date settled, then planning and doing will be put into gear!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending all of you tons of healing energy to surround you in warm healing energy. hope son starts to feel better very soon. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Son is quite poorly he's been asleep most of the day after being awake most of the night . I don't seem to be as bad as long as I take tablets . I finally managed to get the food cooked and on the table .even managed to eat some even though I have a really sore throat, now laid on the couch and like you I'm going to watch the lady in the van, didn't realise it is based on a real story . I like Maggie Smith as an actress


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, it's Boxing Day downunder and we are getting ready to head off on our travels this morning. We went to a club our relatives belong to, and had the most wonderful Christmas lunch. We ate so much we were waddling afterwards. We then went back to family home and snoozed all afternoon. Dennis made toasted sandwiches for a light supper, watched the Queens speech then headed back to motel and crashed for the night.
Thank you all re our festive photo yesterday. Warm wishes everyone will look in again tonight from Franz Joseph glacier town.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mid-June sounds good - although it is sometimes not too warm that early. hopefully the craziness of baseball won't have started that soon. and it does get crazy. this past year the boys - being on different teams - had games in different cities which was fun for everyone. gary won't be coaching this year - avery moved up to another level and gary wants to just enjoy watching both of them play. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, they are two of my favorite sandwiches. When Dawn and I were in Ft. Wayne and met up with Tami and her DH, we had lunch at a diner very n ear the Simply Socks yarn shop and we ordered the pork tenderloin - 1/2 of it was more than I could eat. The tenderloin was over twice the size of the bun - it was very good. I ordered on in a diner on our way home from DD#1 a couple of weeks ago and it was horrible - some frozen minced pork with "institutional breading" - only had one or two bites.
> 
> Time for lunch - I think I'll heat up enough meat for me to have a maid-rite or two! Merry Christmas, Sam to you and your family. Let's plan on having our first KAP 2017 planning meeting during the first part of January so we can get a date nailed down - I don't want to disrupt any of the Heidi & Gary and their family plans with baseball, but would like to schedule in mid-June if possible. Once we get the date settled, then planning and doing will be put into gear!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been in touch by email with Joan, Msvette godson, they're terribly sad and grieving so much at her passing.
They're very grateful for support from all over and thank you very much. They say deaths come in 3s, and that's definitely what we are experiencing right now. The travelling is great to keep a positive outlook, with our lovely scenery as we cruise along.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope everyone is having a great day whether you are celebrating or boxing up everything for next year. we are having a semi-white Christmas. it is leftover from several weeks ago. it is to be in the 50's today so more of it will be melting. everyone was well blessed in the gift department today. heidi loved the fitbit i got her - i wasn't sure but what do you buy someone who has all she needs (so she constantly tells me). the boys (ayden and avery) each got their own "something" mini - can't think of it right now. so they were wrapped up in those most of the morning. Bentley got an 'imaginationstation' of the dinasaur type. huge . i got him a big dinasaur that goes with the set - it even walks which i didn't realize when i bought it. and i got a back brush - i've been wanting one - and of course my usual Christmas mug which i always look forward to. i also got a half gallon of fresh honey - oh happy day - nectar of the gods. 

it sounds like everyone has been having a great time with family and friends - and may it continue into the new year. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i bet if i looked up maid-rite in iowa they would have the same history. the important part is that they are around serving great sandwiches. i love breaded pork sandwiches. they are pretty hard to find around here though. the last one i had was the popcorn celebration in van buren, indiana. ed and i went down one year to help celebrate the day with our college friend dave. it was so good. should have bought two of them. --- sam


Breaded pork sandwiches were a staple of the county fair and oh so good!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The kids are so cute. Did Luke get a motorcycle?


Yes, a very generous Santa (overly in my opinion, but what do I know?!) brought him a motorised bike as well as a castle and dear knows what else!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is quite poorly he's been asleep most of the day after being awake most of the night . I don't seem to be as bad as long as I take tablets . I finally managed to get the food cooked and on the table .even managed to eat some even though I have a really sore throat, now laid on the couch and like you I'm going to watch the lady in the van, didn't realise it is based on a real story . I like Maggie Smith as an actress


What did you think of it? I was disappointed in it I'm afraid.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> What did you think of it? I was disappointed in it I'm afraid.


Will have to try again as I fell asleep and woke up just as it was finishing at least I'm wide awake for call the midwife


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> did she have a baby in it when she went "crash"? Luke looks content with his dogs. --- sam


She did! Since she got "baby" she trails her around by one leg and hurls her into the pram unceremoniously - DS says he's afraid to let her anywhere near a real baby! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will have to try again as I fell asleep and woke up just as it was finishing at least I'm wide awake for call the midwife


Hope your nap made you feel better.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Merry Christmas one and all. I am headed to the hospital soon. The drs seem to think now that Ray has viral meningitis so he will be in the hospital for a few more days to make sure that he gets all the antibiotics that he needs. He is feeling better and is anxious to be home but frankly, I want him in the spa until I am feeling 100% It is a very strange Christmas but that is OK. I am so happy we both are feeling better so that is enough Christmas gift for me.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> What did you think of it? I was disappointed in it I'm afraid.


I had previously read the book, and did not think the film really lived up to it. I watched the programme about Alan Bennett that was shown first, and greatly enjoyed that, but the film of The Lady in the Van was a bit of an anticlimax.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Normally I have my Christmas baking done long before today. We'll I just haven't felt like it. But this morning I am feeling more in the Christmas spirit. Macaroons are cooling and so are the first batch of chocolate chip cookies.


Your macaroons look quite different from mine, Mel, I'd be interested to know how you make them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maury, lovely towel & mermaid tail., love purple!
> Well, I really must get off here, didn't sleep well last night so getting a slow start.& you lot have been so chatty it's taken a long time to catch up.
> I hope Maryanne is doing better soon b fore she breaks something in one of her falls.
> 
> I have everyone has a great Christmas Eve & day.


You need to include Boxing Day, now Bonnie, that's where we are 'downunder'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Leigh09 said:


> Wanted to check in to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. Prayers for everyone that is not feeling well as well as for those having a hard time. My daughter is not able to come but we have a son and several nieces and their families coming. Hoping the New Year brings good things to all of you.


Merry Christmas Leigh09!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I will catch up later, but just wanted to wish everyone a very happy Christmas Ã°ÂÂÂ. If you are wondering what I have been doing, one distraction has been finishing off the shark tail. I took a couple of photos, of the whole thing and of the teeth, which don't show at all on the other picture. I think it will looker better with my grandson inside it! I still need to add the dorsal fin, but that can be added later!
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone Ã°ÂÂÂÃ¢ÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ¼Ã°ÂÂÂ²Ã°ÂÂÂÃ¢ÂÂÃ¯Â¸Â


I wonder what it is the KP program wouldn't accept here?! All those capital 'A's!

Merry Christmas! to you and all the family Chris!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your macaroons look quite different from mine, Mel, I'd be interested to know how you make them.


They are very different - here's what I know as macaroons which are like what we made growing up - sometimes with coconut instead of corn flakes (or both). http://allrecipes.com/recipe/220929/grandmas-corn-flake-coconut-macaroons/

Mel's looks like hers might be a chocolate version of them so I can't wait until she shares her recipe. Maybe something like these: 
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/230280/oatmeal-chocolate-coconut-macaroons/

The first time I had a French macraron, I was completely surprised and liked them - maybe these are what are more familiar?
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/french-macarons.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Merry Christmas Julie hope you have a lovely time with your friend Ann .do hope you are wrong about your laptop I'll cross my fingers that it's just being temperamental


Thank you, dear Sonja! I am hoping it is not getting to the end of it's life but I reckon it is older than I had realised when I bought it. Temperamental is only part of it- I am getting pop-ups and can't get it to accept that the anti-virus is NOT supposed to be switched off- but it won't let me turn it back on. At the very least I think a visit to the 'spa' for laptops is in my close future!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> In on the hug ((Merry Christmas))! We had our celebration today as those with little ones want to be home for Santa tomorrow a.m.
> I'm done cooking until baked oatmeal for tomorrow a.m Dawn's recipe). In the last four days, we've had maidrites (loose ground beef with steamed onions and minimal seasoning-an Iowa specific dish, turkey noodle soup, creamy potato soup, orange-chipotle pork tacos, monkey bread and Chinese ginger stir fry...we'll he eating leftovers for the remainder of the weekend. We're headed over to DH's twin's house for a very big family party and I'll be taking some sandwiches for the buffet. I have to be careful though, the jeans I tried on today wouldn't quite zip! Love to all.


That's why I have elastic, where ever possible! Sounds like rather a Feast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, hope you find a scooter that works. Never saw one that Kehinkle describes but sounds like a winner.
> Julie, Fan, Margaret and anyone celebrating Christmas today I hope you had a loving and peaceful Christmas.
> Daralene, Minky, my daughter in love brought a Chi machine. You lay on the floor and put your ankles in it and it shakes the bejeebers out of you. But, oh my, it is marvelous. I'm going to do another tx before bed!
> Perfect day. Feeling better, did Superwalmart before 8 a.m, got to Yarns On First and bought bright red sock yarn, pink cowl yarn, and I think I have Christmas brain because I bought a scarf pattern and yarn just because the pattern was called Wabi-Sabi! They wound the yarn for me. The owners grandson goes to Waldorf school with my DGD.
> Then, bestest of all, I got to hike the "fairy trail" . It's a wonderful fire Trail that winds up the hill. Muushrooms, ferns, oaks, grass and you can look right over Napa Valley. Took pics on my cell. If they come out I'll post them. I am one blessed woman!


Thank you for the Christmas Wishes! 
Sounds like you are a bit better than the last post I remember, to be out enjoying a hike- that is great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've got a present I wasn't expecting and don't want I've got another bug virus , like buses don't see any for ages then 2 come along together .youngest son has it too he's a lot worse than me as he always gets very high temperatures when he's ill don't think either of us will be getting much sleep tonight


Hopefully it is a short-lived one! You both, don't need that right now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Please come back before then! :sm09: :sm09:


Golly, I'd be a hopeless proof-reader- didn't spot that!!!!!!

Is it all those years of teaching, Kate!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Im sitting at the table playing catch with this silly pup, she's got to be alone this evening & im trying to tire her, I don't think that's possible. Every time I sit at the table, there she is with a piece of rope for her to shake or chase????& there are bits of string for the rope all o very my kitchen????So much for my cleaning yesterday, will have to run the vacuum before company comes tomorrow
> Fan, great photo of you & DH, hope you are having a great time.
> 
> Julie, have fun with your friend & hope the computer behaves


Thank you, Bonnie- it is being marginally less temperamental if I dare tempt fate, at the moment.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Caitlin and Luke are precious.
Bonnie, love the cow ears.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Merry Christmas to all.


Merry Christmas, to you, and all yours, Mary!!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, so happy your Christmas was filled with loving friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh me too, I was going to respond and CRAFT hit, hope you have a wonderful time with Ann, and hopefully the laptop will get into the spirit of things and not give you any more problems.


Thank you, Kaye Jo! It was a good day- I was glad to get to Meeting first, although only a handful were there, because many were busy Saturday getting together 400 posies of flowers for the Prisoners in the local Gaol- the Authorities had tried to stop the gesture, claiming it was too hard to test them all for contraband- but Friends have been taking the flowers ever since the end of WWl, so it is quite a tradition, and made the News Broadcasts several times, and even the TV News on Christmas Eve (didn't see it myself) then they had a Barbecue, and a partially programmed Meeting for the evening- so not many survived to be there for 10 the next morning!

The laptop is performing slightly better (touch wood [knocks on head])


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marilyn, sending healing thoughts for both of you.

Julie, glad you had such a lovely time.

The wind has gone blustery out there and it's cold, but I'm not going anywhere! Well, I'll be going to the kitchen shortly to fix dinner. I'd better get up because I'm falling asleep in my chair!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful picture and memories Rookie.


RookieRetiree said:


> My brother posted this on Facebook. This was taken the Christmas before we were forced to move off the "family" farm. Grandma owned the farm and had been having my Dad manage/farm it for over 20 years and then decided to put under a "farm management" firm - it was their decision that the farm could make more money run by someone else so we were booted off. We moved to another farm the following Spring and it was during the harvesting of corn on that farm when Dad died of a heart attack. That was a very lean year as nothing was set yet for the next year. Mom must have been busy cooking before this photo or it must have been a very warm Christmas in northern Iowa, because she would definitely have needed something more than a sleeveless dress in that house - the wood and coal furnace provided heat through grates in the floors and was a very cold house during the winter - except in the kitchen and dining room (where the largest vent was). The photo brought back many memories and I can remember that couch - I think we still had it when I turned 18 and left home to make my way in the world.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Best part of Christmas was watching DGD, who wants to be theater major, open tickets to Hamilton in San Francisco. Attached is pic of her thanking mher mom. She will be 14 in January and I dont know if she will remain this cuddly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


 :sm23: That looks super, Daralene- you are so modest about your creative abilities!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the idea of a mid June KAP. Hope I can make it this year. Crossing my fingers.


RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, they are two of my favorite sandwiches. When Dawn and I were in Ft. Wayne and met up with Tami and her DH, we had lunch at a diner very n ear the Simply Socks yarn shop and we ordered the pork tenderloin - 1/2 of it was more than I could eat. The tenderloin was over twice the size of the bun - it was very good. I ordered on in a diner on our way home from DD#1 a couple of weeks ago and it was horrible - some frozen minced pork with "institutional breading" - only had one or two bites.
> 
> Time for lunch - I think I'll heat up enough meat for me to have a maid-rite or two! Merry Christmas, Sam to you and your family. Let's plan on having our first KAP 2017 planning meeting during the first part of January so we can get a date nailed down - I don't want to disrupt any of the Heidi & Gary and their family plans with baseball, but would like to schedule in mid-June if possible. Once we get the date settled, then planning and doing will be put into gear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry Marianne is falling. Hope they can adjust her mess if that is the problem. Miss that sweet friend.


LOL is that spellcheck striking again, or a simple typo!? I sure hope they do gets her MEDS right, and that it's not the MESS!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's why I have elastic, where ever possible! Sounds like rather a Feast!


 Each of the items were for different meals over the course of 4 days, but definitely an abundance and very good. The soups were made with the carcasses of the turkey and ham from over Thanksgiving that were waiting in the freezer for their intended fate. The tacos and ginger beef were meals made up to account for DD#2's Chrons and desire to stay away from soy, wheat & dairy. She had the turkey rice soup while the rest of use ate turkey noodle - but she could have just about everything else. We tried to make gluten free cookies, but they turned out awful! Elastic is in store for me this next week for sure -- back to the walking and weight resistance training (and diet after New Year).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is down right hot today here at 73 F and sunny. DH and I went over to oldest DD's to see the kids and take them some of the toll house cookies I made finally. DH was so hot he had to switch to a t-shirt; wish I had done the same! The kids were all in shorts. As DH said...good golf weather!

Sounds like the family must be on the mend and having a good Christmas. Please give Gary & Heidi my wishes for a healthy and happy new year!



thewren said:


> i hope everyone is having a great day whether you are celebrating or boxing up everything for next year. we are having a semi-white Christmas. it is leftover from several weeks ago. it is to be in the 50's today so more of it will be melting. everyone was well blessed in the gift department today. heidi loved the fitbit i got her - i wasn't sure but what do you buy someone who has all she needs (so she constantly tells me). the boys (ayden and avery) each got their own "something" mini - can't think of it right now. so they were wrapped up in those most of the morning. Bentley got an 'imaginationstation' of the dinasaur type. huge . i got him a big dinasaur that goes with the set - it even walks which i didn't realize when i bought it. and i got a back brush - i've been wanting one - and of course my usual Christmas mug which i always look forward to. i also got a half gallon of fresh honey - oh happy day - nectar of the gods.
> 
> it sounds like everyone has been having a great time with family and friends - and may it continue into the new year. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Mary (and also thanks for the wonderful card). Sorry everyone about not proofreading - can't blame spellcheck this time, just tired eyes on a late Xmas eve! And a couple of glasses of wine......
> 
> We're at my In-laws, flew to Cambridge then DH drove up here late afternoon. DH is already here, also our lovely niece with her 4 month old daughter and DH. Had a lot of baby cuddles, such a friendly little soul (except when wet or hungry like most babies). DSIL will be doing the Christmas Dinner with us doing our usual Xmas breakfast for the family - champagne and bacon rolls, and helping out by cooking a pork joint to contribute to Dinner. We then open the family presents rather than having them delivered by Santa at DSILs this evening.
> 
> Better put my head down for a few more zzz's before the day starts. Everyone have a good Christmas Day.


Have a wonderful time, Lin- except it's nearly over now for all you in the UK!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful picture and memories Rookie.


Makes me remember my roots and be very grateful for what I have and am able to give in my current situation.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Best part of Christmas was watching DGD, who wants to be theater major, open tickets to Hamilton in San Francisco. Attached is pic of her thanking mher mom. She will be 14 in January and I dont know if she will remain this cuddly.


That is a fantastic gift and I hope she stays that cuddly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the idea of a mid June KAP. Hope I can make it this year. Crossing my fingers.


Crossing my fingers for you and Marianne and for many others to be able to join us. I've received some great ideas and offers of help, so it should be a fun project and good time for all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do think DGD is thrilled with the gift. What a wonderful appreciation shown to her mom.



sassafras123 said:


> Best part of Christmas was watching DGD, who wants to be theater major, open tickets to Hamilton in San Francisco. Attached is pic of her thanking mher mom. She will be 14 in January and I dont know if she will remain this cuddly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is now Christmas here - Merry Christmas to all!! May all the love and caring continue throughout 2017.


To you too, Rookie! God Bless.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good health is always a gift - sending tons of healing energy to you and ray in the hopes that you both will be back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Merry Christmas one and all. I am headed to the hospital soon. The drs seem to think now that Ray has viral meningitis so he will be in the hospital for a few more days to make sure that he gets all the antibiotics that he needs. He is feeling better and is anxious to be home but frankly, I want him in the spa until I am feeling 100% It is a very strange Christmas but that is OK. I am so happy we both are feeling better so that is enough Christmas gift for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i went to a vegan Christmas dinner once - there wasn't anything i good as far as i was concerned - but ate and kept my mouth shut just like my daddy taught me. i brought wine - nobody drank wine. the soups sound so good - i love homemade soup. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Each of the items were for different meals over the course of 4 days, but definitely an abundance and very good. The soups were made with the carcasses of the turkey and ham from over Thanksgiving that were waiting in the freezer for their intended fate. The tacos and ginger beef were meals made up to account for DD#2's Chrons and desire to stay away from soy, wheat & dairy. She had the turkey rice soup while the rest of use ate turkey noodle - but she could have just about everything else. We tried to make gluten free cookies, but they turned out awful! Elastic is in store for me this next week for sure -- back to the walking and weight resistance training (and diet after New Year).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - i think everyone was over everything today - heidi has spent too many days burning the candle at both ends - she just needs to sit down and relax for a while. i wonder if she has even enjoyed the tree - and it is a beautiful tree. or maybe it is just a mommy thing.

i just remembered - both boys got an ipad mini. i gave them each a $20 itunes card so they could buy some games for them. i wouldn't now the first thing about operating them but they seemed to pick up on it really well.

i have two chicken thighs cooking in the crockpot smotherd in mushroom soup. not sure when they will be finished. heidi was also going to bring me some food from phyllis's. she said the same thing last year also - forgot to fix it so i thought i would play it safe this year.

my house sounds like the grave - not even any cats inside to at least purr a little. don't know why i'm complaining - it always sounds like the grave. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It is down right hot today here at 73 F and sunny. DH and I went over to oldest DD's to see the kids and take them some of the toll house cookies I made finally. DH was so hot he had to switch to a t-shirt; wish I had done the same! The kids were all in shorts. As DH said...good golf weather!
> 
> Sounds like the family must be on the mend and having a good Christmas. Please give Gary & Heidi my wishes for a healthy and happy new year!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


Wow! That is GORGEOUS!!! The addition of the fabric makes it look so special! Great job and great idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is just way too hot. Serena sounds so cute with her doctor set.


I am agreeing here- makes me so glad I chose not to go to Australia to live, even though it brought the ire of the family down on my head.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Back home from DS#2's and Caitlin loved her pram, however she thought it was the funniest thing to run it into the wall and shout, "Crash!" - she's so not a girly girl! We went to Luke's house first as they are in the same town and he had so much stuff he didn't know what to look at first! He particularly loved a reactive type dog that he got from Caitlin & her parents, and I was glad to see the back of it as it has been in my cupboard for 3 days and every time I opened the door it frightened the life out of me when it started barking! Now settling down to watch a film from last night "The Lady in the Van" starring Maggie Smith (the duchess in Downton Abbey) then DH & I are having steaks for our Christmas dinner - although we ate so much at DS's at lunchtime (they had loads of nibbles which were too delicious!) we won't be eating again for a while. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


Lovely how you've caught the expressions on their faces Kate! 
Not sure how I would react to being 'woofed' at when I went to the cupboard!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5 45pm and I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas day/boxing.

For the most part all went well here. Gage and Greg got into words and Greg left. Needless to say that I was in tears for the better part of the day. Just looking forward to bed now. 

Hope Santa spoiled everyone rotten. ????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A few snowflakes on the car do not make a white Christmas for us but a wet one is okay, too. Water is a blessing.
> 
> Bub got his stocking with sugar free candies. DD is still asleep. I'll fix ham and more roasted sprouts today and we have leftovers brought home last night as well. He'll probably watch football and I have some dip mix for chips and dip later.
> 
> ...


Blessings to you, too, dear!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like your DD did very well finding something nice for your gift.????
> Hope you have a nice day with your other DD
> Sounds like your neighbor sure took a nasty fall, hope there isn't any permanent damage.
> 
> I love roast beef potatoes & Carrots but have to add Yorkshire pudding & gravy too.


I have never had Yorkshire pudding....maybe someday

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Wouldn't that be so cool, unfortunately my cousin would be most displeased with me and David just said I'd have to drive myself, he's driven enough, though he wouldn't mind trying to fish your waters out there. You never know though, I may make it that way one day so David can fish, if I ever do go that way I'll be sure to let you know so we can get together and have a blast of a time.


We do have some good fishing. I am sure, since he watches so much of it, he has seen some of the tournaments held here.
We could find plenty to do. If I ever make it back home to Cheyenne we will have to get together then as well.

Evelyn


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Blessings to you, too, dear!


Thank you!

Melody, so sorry the day went sour. Was really hoping it would go well. :sm03: Big hugs.

Beautiful photos and families.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> She did! Since she got "baby" she trails her around by one leg and hurls her into the pram unceremoniously - DS says he's afraid to let her anywhere near a real baby! :sm09:


????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you had a nice day. As to Ann's traditional Canadian meal, I've never had that combination but it sounds good.


I did wonder! LOL!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is too funny. Their little minds sure are active and they have their own ideas. See someone asked if she became a chef ????‍????? Did she?


No, she became a nurse!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just got back from DDs. We had a wonderful day, ate far too much, drunk far too much and played lots of silly games. A pretty average Christmas day really! I'm pooped and ready for my bed before we start all over again tomorrow when some of them will be coming here, but just wanted to drop in and see what was going on at KTP. Hope you're all having/had as nice a day as I did.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Merry Christmas and happy boxing day to all. Awoke to a world of white and it is still snowing. I shall go out and shovel the driveway, steps and walks, though will have to do so again in several hours. Also the back deck and stairs are needing doing. It is beautiful, "Utah" snow in that there is no wind now and the flakes are large and coming straight down, not sideways and sleetlike as often the case in SD.


Sounds like "proper" Christmas weather. Here it has been so mild we've been opening windows and complaining that we're too warm! Didn't even light a fire which is unusual for Christmas Day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> She did! Since she got "baby" she trails her around by one leg and hurls her into the pram unceremoniously - DS says he's afraid to let her anywhere near a real baby! :sm09:


Oh boy!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Melody, so sorry the day went sour. Was really hoping it would go well. :sm03: Big hugs.
> 
> Beautiful photos and families.


Sorlenna I was too. It did for the most part. At least breakfast and presents were done.

Either way it is done. No wonder depression runs so high during the holidays


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son is quite poorly he's been asleep most of the day after being awake most of the night . I don't seem to be as bad as long as I take tablets . I finally managed to get the food cooked and on the table .even managed to eat some even though I have a really sore throat, now laid on the couch and like you I'm going to watch the lady in the van, didn't realise it is based on a real story . I like Maggie Smith as an actress


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Glad to hear you're feeling a little better but it sounds like you still need to take things steady. Sorry DS was feeling poorly all day but probably bed was the best place for him. Glad you were all together for what must have been a difficult day for you. Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Jes has company! My DD is hooked, has many friends selling Lula Roe that she likes to promote by doing parties for them. She would sell it if she had the start up funds. Her Godmother sells it also. I found out last night just how hooked I have become. I washed it all and when I hung it all up to dry, it took up 2 rows across that small part of the basement! Had to warn DH not to run into it! Be sure to follow washing instructions or you WILL shrink them. I have one pair of leggings in solid black. So butter soft! And when I am having a fibro day, I can wear any piece I have and it doesn't make my skin more sore and sensitive than it already is.


they are most definitely great on fibro days, as well as lounge around the house days. 
I have a total of 3 pair of leggings and one top. Jes looks for the markdown prices and the "unicorn" prints (popular but hard to find). Strict adherence to washing is a must!

Evelyn


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother posted this on Facebook. This was taken the Christmas before we were forced to move off the "family" farm. Grandma owned the farm and had been having my Dad manage/farm it for over 20 years and then decided to put under a "farm management" firm - it was their decision that the farm could make more money run by someone else so we were booted off. We moved to another farm the following Spring and it was during the harvesting of corn on that farm when Dad died of a heart attack. That was a very lean year as nothing was set yet for the next year. Mom must have been busy cooking before this photo or it must have been a very warm Christmas in northern Iowa, because she would definitely have needed something more than a sleeveless dress in that house - the wood and coal furnace provided heat through grates in the floors and was a very cold house during the winter - except in the kitchen and dining room (where the largest vent was). The photo brought back many memories and I can remember that couch - I think we still had it when I turned 18 and left home to make my way in the world.


How lovely to have an old photo like that which brings back so many memories.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is a fantastic gift and I hope she stays that cuddly.


Cuddles from the grandkids are the best. I've had plenty today and they're all aged 15 - 21. I love them all to bits.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Merry Christmas one and all. I am headed to the hospital soon. The drs seem to think now that Ray has viral meningitis so he will be in the hospital for a few more days to make sure that he gets all the antibiotics that he needs. He is feeling better and is anxious to be home but frankly, I want him in the spa until I am feeling 100% It is a very strange Christmas but that is OK. I am so happy we both are feeling better so that is enough Christmas gift for me.


I have to agree with the doctors to keep him in there for a few more days to get the antibiotics to fight it. You certainly don't need him falling and getting sicker because he came home to soon. Merry Christmas to you and Ray. I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have not found it yet. Still haven't given up. I don't want you to go to too much trouble but would love a copy of it. Let me know the cost and I'll reimburse you. I'm still determined to find it!


It is not out of my way to stop off at the printers sometime during the week. It is close enough to where I work and I have to go within a few blocks of them when I get my meat at the butcher. Let me know what size you want it and then I will check on that in the next week or two.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all! I hope that everyone had a wonderful Christmas day, ours was lovely. We opened gifts at Marla's, David got me a big stuffed hippo at a truck stop, I cried, it was such a lovely thoughtful gift, meant more than anything else he could have gotten me, he said it took him 3 months to find a hippo. Awe, such a sweet hubby, I think I'm keeping him forever and ever. 
Enjoyed dinner at my cousin's it was nice, relaxing, we didn't think it would be but it was, just a good time had by all. 
Okay to comment on the things I was going to this morning and didn't get a chance and then get caught up, I'm in my pj's with dessert and I need something to drink, I'm parched. 

Tami, I can just see a drunk bunny. lol :sm23: 

Kathleendoris, :sm09: I only know that there was a pick up truck involved, but being as we are in Wyoming, Santa could have a truck for a sleigh. lol

Cashmergma, wow, actress' from Downton Abby, that's impressive company to be in for sure. :sm24: 

Cathy, awe, what a sweetie she is, maybe Serena will be a doctor or nurse when she grows up?

Okay, now to something to drink and get caught up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you, her mom loves cuddling as I do.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette and Angelam, I hope she stays that cuddly too. She's our special girl who talked to faeries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother posted this on Facebook. This was taken the Christmas before we were forced to move off the "family" farm. Grandma owned the farm and had been having my Dad manage/farm it for over 20 years and then decided to put under a "farm management" firm - it was their decision that the farm could make more money run by someone else so we were booted off. We moved to another farm the following Spring and it was during the harvesting of corn on that farm when Dad died of a heart attack. That was a very lean year as nothing was set yet for the next year. Mom must have been busy cooking before this photo or it must have been a very warm Christmas in northern Iowa, because she would definitely have needed something more than a sleeveless dress in that house - the wood and coal furnace provided heat through grates in the floors and was a very cold house during the winter - except in the kitchen and dining room (where the largest vent was). The photo brought back many memories and I can remember that couch - I think we still had it when I turned 18 and left home to make my way in the world.


How wonderful to have that record, Rookie- very special.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody so sorry that there was turmoil between Gage and Greg. Hope you will be able to get some rest. Lifting you in prayers that the new year will give you new direction and a brighter spirit. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


gagesmom said:


> 5 45pm and I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas day/boxing.
> 
> For the most part all went well here. Gage and Greg got into words and Greg left. Needless to say that I was in tears for the better part of the day. Just looking forward to bed now.
> 
> Hope Santa spoiled everyone rotten. ????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, it's Boxing Day downunder and we are getting ready to head off on our travels this morning. We went to a club our relatives belong to, and had the most wonderful Christmas lunch. We ate so much we were waddling afterwards. We then went back to family home and snoozed all afternoon. Dennis made toasted sandwiches for a light supper, watched the Queens speech then headed back to motel and crashed for the night.
> Thank you all re our festive photo yesterday. Warm wishes everyone will look in again tonight from Franz Joseph glacier town.


And I have just downloaded most of the excess from yesterday, plus a few kitchen staples- Bread-making flour, BASMATI RICE(ooops), and treats such as bought custard, cream- all things that would end up around my middle or hips- I have a friend who was running very short, and they will all be put to good use- her job is very physically demanding, and she has quite a sweet tooth!
Now I have to put some thought into what I have for supper! No more left-overs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Boy am I tired. Sure wish I could have slept. Got a lot of preparation done though and things in crockpots. Then the stove gave me an error code and I pictured having to go to DS's house to cook the meal. Waited about 2 minutes and pressed the stop button again and it is again working. Phew.


Oh no, that would be scary to have the stove decide not to work, glad it was just a temporary setback. Felt weird not to have to do any cooking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Merry Christmas and happy boxing day to all. Awoke to a world of white and it is still snowing. I shall go out and shovel the driveway, steps and walks, though will have to do so again in several hours. Also the back deck and stairs are needing doing. It is beautiful, "Utah" snow in that there is no wind now and the flakes are large and coming straight down, not sideways and sleetlike as often the case in SD.


We got rain this morning, then it turned to snow, we had white out conditions practically, when we headed to cousin's, it finally stopped but boy it's slick out there from the stuff that had thawed over the last several days refroze. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Back home from DS#2's and Caitlin loved her pram, however she thought it was the funniest thing to run it into the wall and shout, "Crash!" - she's so not a girly girl! We went to Luke's house first as they are in the same town and he had so much stuff he didn't know what to look at first! He particularly loved a reactive type dog that he got from Caitlin & her parents, and I was glad to see the back of it as it has been in my cupboard for 3 days and every time I opened the door it frightened the life out of me when it started barking! Now settling down to watch a film from last night "The Lady in the Van" starring Maggie Smith (the duchess in Downton Abbey) then DH & I are having steaks for our Christmas dinner - although we ate so much at DS's at lunchtime (they had loads of nibbles which were too delicious!) we won't be eating again for a while. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


LOLOL! That's too funny, she's having fun with it though. :sm24:

Oh I'd be glad to have the dog out of my cupboard too. lol
That movie was based on a true story if I remember correctly what I read when it first came out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've been in touch by email with Joan, Msvette godson, they're terribly sad and grieving so much at her passing.
> They're very grateful for support from all over and thank you very much. They say deaths come in 3s, and that's definitely what we are experiencing right now. The travelling is great to keep a positive outlook, with our lovely scenery as we cruise along.


You are lucky to be travelling through some of the best scenery the world can offer!
They do say things come in threes- I hope for your sake that the maxim holds!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They are very different - here's what I know as macaroons which are like what we made growing up - sometimes with coconut instead of corn flakes (or both). http://allrecipes.com/recipe/220929/grandmas-corn-flake-coconut-macaroons/
> 
> Mel's looks like hers might be a chocolate version of them so I can't wait until she shares her recipe. Maybe something like these:
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/230280/oatmeal-chocolate-coconut-macaroons/
> ...


The first two recipes are very different from what I know as _Macaroon_ The last one is how they are making them in swanky eateries, both here and in Sydney.
My recipe is closer to the last, but quite a bit simpler.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so happy your Christmas was filled with loving friends.


Thank you Joy! What surprised me most was the very generous gift from Sara, Ann's second daughter, whom I used to teach handwork- a book on knitting techniques- it will take quite some time to peruse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marilyn, sending healing thoughts for both of you.
> 
> Julie, glad you had such a lovely time.
> 
> The wind has gone blustery out there and it's cold, but I'm not going anywhere! Well, I'll be going to the kitchen shortly to fix dinner. I'd better get up because I'm falling asleep in my chair!


Thank you Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Best part of Christmas was watching DGD, who wants to be theater major, open tickets to Hamilton in San Francisco. Attached is pic of her thanking mher mom. She will be 14 in January and I dont know if she will remain this cuddly.


Lovely photo!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is it part of the original chain in Iowa? I know there are some transplanted Iowans who have started places elsewhere. I come through your area quite often when we're on our way to and from or son's in Madison, WI or DH's twin's lake house North of Janesville, IL. Maybe we can meet up at the Maid-Rite sometime. I haven't had it anywhere except as home made for nearly 45 years now.


Not really sure, haven't been there in a while, when my kids were younger. I thought it was good, they weren't impressed, would have rather had McDonald's, LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Each of the items were for different meals over the course of 4 days, but definitely an abundance and very good. The soups were made with the carcasses of the turkey and ham from over Thanksgiving that were waiting in the freezer for their intended fate. The tacos and ginger beef were meals made up to account for DD#2's Chrons and desire to stay away from soy, wheat & dairy. She had the turkey rice soup while the rest of use ate turkey noodle - but she could have just about everything else. We tried to make gluten free cookies, but they turned out awful! Elastic is in store for me this next week for sure -- back to the walking and weight resistance training (and diet after New Year).


Gosh that is rather a tricky diet- I had to make Gluten-free, but thank goodness Ann is not Coeliac, so I did not need to scrub down first. The flour I found was a mix of Tapioca, Maize Cornflour and Rice flour, with the two gums in the mix. It made a very good short crust, but that is all I have done with it- there's around four cups of flour in the bag, and it cost me the best part of $6.
Freezers can be invaluable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Melody, so sorry the day went sour. Was really hoping it would go well. :sm03: Big hugs.
> 
> Beautiful photos and families.


My pleasure.

I was saddened to read Mel's post.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Melody so sorry that there was turmoil between Gage and Greg. Hope you will be able to get some rest. Lifting you in prayers that the new year will give you new direction and a brighter spirit. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


I hope 2017 brings you peace and stability. Hugs sweetie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you, I was happy to capture the moment.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Got mishka a ball that lights up when you bounce it , she is guarding it with her life waiting for it to light up silly dog


LOL, sounds cute, I would imagine my puppy Lucy would love something like that. She loves playing with balls and tosses them around herself.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope he doesn't share the cold with you.


DH wasn't able to help with Christmas dinner. So far I haven't gotten his cold. I had a stool to sit on to make Christmas dinner and pumpkin pie. But I'm paying for it now. I'm using the heating pad and had to take pain pills and motrin to get some relief.

I hope this Christmas Day has be fun for all and no one sick if anyone is under the weather or worse I'm sending healing prayers your way along with love to you all.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well done! Sorry about the torn rotator cuff- I know that can be very painful.


It's on again off again, as long as I don't over do it, I'm usually OK. Mainly bothers me at night. But it will take a lot to keep me from my yarn work! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you, I was happy to capture the moment.


 :sm24:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> and i bet if i looked up maid-rite in iowa they would have the same history. the important part is that they are around serving great sandwiches. i love breaded pork sandwiches. they are pretty hard to find around here though. the last one i had was the popcorn celebration in van buren, indiana. ed and i went down one year to help celebrate the day with our college friend dave. it was so good. should have bought two of them. --- sam


Though if you go the maid rite corporate website, it does say it started in Iowa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> It's on again off again, as long as I don't over do it, I'm usually OK. Mainly bothers me at night. But it will take a lot to keep me from my yarn work! LOL


I know that feeling with my hip- today is one of those, when yesterday, I overdid it!
Luckily my Arthritis, so far is not in my hands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been on a telephoning binge, the old timers will be glad to know I found Zoe (5mmdpn's) home, and she sends love and greetings to all.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I cooked nearly all day after church today. The venison bourguignon with pan gravy over mashed potatoes and the roasted Brussel's sprouts were fabulous. Every bit of all of them were eaten before we cleared the table. Then most of the diners started in on Susan's homemade Christmas cookies--German cut-out cookies (which she didn't bother to roll out but rather flattened out with her fingers), chocolate crinkles, Russian tea cakes (also known as Mexican wedding cakes), and her favorite snickerdoodles or some or both of the peach and mincemeat pies I'd made yesterday. We had frozen cranberry fluff and ''Watergate'' salad/pudding and whole cranberry sauce that we made today also.

A lot of prep dishes and place settings, cups and glasses, and used napkins for tomorrow's laundry, but a great time was truly had by all. Two of our guests were men met through encounters at Elm who would have been entirely alone and one of them without food in his pantry until next payday. This one is particularly easy to be fond of because he is working diligently to climb up out of the pit he'd dug for himself through unwise decisions.

I am a bit tired but grateful for the opportunity to share with these two men as well as all of our family members here in NE Ohio. Paula's older son and his son and the boy's mother joined us unexpectedly after a text to Susan early this AM before church. Given the young woman's behavior on all preceding encounters with any of us in James' family, we were not sure what kind of day it would be. I was truly prepared to ask her to leave my home, but it never even veered off into that direction, thank God. She was helpful in the prep of the meal and friendly to everyone else. What a surprise! :sm01: :sm01: 

Everything is now quiet and settling in for the night. Ben and Susan seem to have come to some joint decision on the future of their marriage and appear to be moving forward as a couple/family. He is in a binding lease on a rental for the next 2 months or so and cannot get out of it, so he lives there during his work week and is with us again on his days off from work.

Susan is moving forward with a couple of other agencies in the county which supply services that she is not able to do for the clientele moving through Elm. One of them will be better able to write grants for the needs at Elm as well payment for services 
provided by Elm (Susan). There are also discussions happening among staff members about removing our dependency on the rescue mission for food supplies to feed our folks. These supplies have been getting quite restricted rather frequently over the last 5 or 6 months. As I've shared with you, we once served peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for 8 weeks when others were not limited to that food level. Our people ate them with gratitude but should not have been served thus when others had more and in greater variety IMHO.

I want to check on the local news and weather forecasts so I'd better close for now. We're expecting temps near 60F degrees for Monday. Who knew? 


Thank you for the kind words to our family and our people at Elm in your posts recently.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:15pm and I am headed to bed. Exhausted and disheartened. Glad the day is over. 
Thank you all for your words and love. As always I am grateful for you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I cooked nearly all day after church today. The venison bourguignon with pan gravy over mashed potatoes and the roasted Brussel's sprouts were fabulous. Every bit of all of them were eaten before we cleared the table. Then most of the diners started in on Susan's homemade Christmas cookies--German cut-out cookies (which she didn't bother to roll out but rather flattened out with her fingers), chocolate crinkles, Russian tea cakes (also known as Mexican wedding cakes), and her favorite snickerdoodles or some or both of the peach and mincemeat pies I'd made yesterday. We had frozen cranberry fluff and ''Watergate'' salad/pudding and whole cranberry sauce that we made today also.
> 
> A lot of prep dishes and place settings, cups and glasses, and used napkins for tomorrow's laundry, but a great time was truly had by all. Two of our guests were men met through encounters at Elm who would have been entirely alone and one of them without food in his pantry until next payday. This one is particularly easy to be fond of because he is working diligently to climb up out of the pit he'd dug for himself through unwise decisions.
> 
> ...


I do hope for everyone's sake that things work out as you hope for Susan, both at Elm, and in her marriage. God Bless.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:15pm and I am headed to bed. Exhausted and disheartened. Glad the day is over.
> Thank you all for your words and love. As always I am grateful for you all.


Sorry to hear you are feeling disheartened.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy, things seem to be moving forward for Elm, what good news! Also keeping positive thoughts for Ben and Susan. 

Thank you for the update on Zoe as well, Julie. I was just thinking about her the other day and hoping she is well.

I talked to my parents just now, so I think Christmas is now complete! I appreciated the quiet day.

I'm nearly finished with the ribbed kitty hat I'm trying out. I can't really tell yet whether it worked but the bind off should reveal if it's successful. I've another idea to try (my goal is to have it "self shape" so no sewing is needed). I think I'll make myself a cup of herbal tea to round off the day.

Hugs and blessings!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I enjoyed the Christmas updates and the lovely pictures, loved Caitlin and the pram. Children make Christmas very special. Doorbell rang late last evening and my little child neighbor delivered two cans of Dr Pepper with a microwave sac of popcorn for a treat, next my little next door neighbor delivered 3 ginger snap cookies she and her mother had made. I have wonderful neighbors. Back deck is shoveled, front walk and driveway had about 8 inches so decided it was time to get the snow blower out. Marvelous machine, it started immediately with a double pull and now, temporarily, the walk and driveway are clear. Still snowing and the ski resorts are ecstatic. So am I as we need the water come summer. Thinking of our Canadian friends and hoping that the storm, as seen on the weather report, will not be too hard on them. Time to get ready for church.


That was a very sweet thing for your neighbor to do. 
Marla got a snow blower a couple years ago on clearance for a great price, my dear crazy hubby won't use it, lol, would rather shovel, so the blower has yet to be used. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lol! I'm still nowhere near finished and here I sit! DH is working and kids are coming this evening.


LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is quite poorly he's been asleep most of the day after being awake most of the night . I don't seem to be as bad as long as I take tablets . I finally managed to get the food cooked and on the table .even managed to eat some even though I have a really sore throat, now laid on the couch and like you I'm going to watch the lady in the van, didn't realise it is based on a real story . I like Maggie Smith as an actress


That sucks, I hope he's back in the pink soon. 
I love Maggie Smith too, she's fantastic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got mishka a ball that lights up when you bounce it , she is guarding it with her life waiting for it to light up silly dog


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, I am just beginning page9 and you have all chatted up to 29- I have no idea how long it will take to read all that.
> Christmas day was lovely, starting with the journey in to the Quaker Meeting- took my knitting to fill in a gap at the central Railway Station- [I must try photographing this newest Guernsey- it is in cotton that I found at Lincraft in York Street, when I was in Sydney in 2014. - I realised I had nowhere near enough, so I hazarded getting the same colourway, from Lincraft in Christchurch (we don't have them up here) - it is a very subtle slight shift in the blue, which I am sure no one but me will notice.]
> Then out to Ann's house in Mt Albert, for lunch with her tenant, Elizabeth, (a lovely Korean girl), and Tony, a long time friend of Ann's who is into Drama and Film Making big time. It was nice seeing Charlie the retriever again. We had Salmon steaks, with potato salad, and a green salad with Avocado, tomato, cucumber and cranberries. Ann has been told this is a traditional Canadian Feast- so it was in honour of her Canadian uncle who died just on a year ago.
> All in all a good day, and my neighbour Maria, across the road has given me a plateful of Sop-a-Suey (the Samoan Chop Suey) there was obviously not much Hangi left by the time i got back! Plus a bowl of puddings- I am hoping to share these with my friend Eva when she comes around later today. The rain has eased, but it is too early to know how cloudy the day is dawning.
> Happy Christmas to many of the rest of the KTP, (except our Australians who are already, like Fan and me, into Boxing Day)


Sounds like you have a lovely day, I'm so glad that you didn't have to spend it alone. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> She did! Since she got "baby" she trails her around by one leg and hurls her into the pram unceremoniously - DS says he's afraid to let her anywhere near a real baby! :sm09:


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Merry Christmas one and all. I am headed to the hospital soon. The drs seem to think now that Ray has viral meningitis so he will be in the hospital for a few more days to make sure that he gets all the antibiotics that he needs. He is feeling better and is anxious to be home but frankly, I want him in the spa until I am feeling 100% It is a very strange Christmas but that is OK. I am so happy we both are feeling better so that is enough Christmas gift for me.


It is a great thing that you are both feeling much better, I agree also that he's best in the spa until you are 100% and they have him pretty well completely healed, don't want him ending up back in the spa with a relapse.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad - maybe greg should stay home for a while until he can be good. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 5 45pm and I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas day/boxing.
> 
> For the most part all went well here. Gage and Greg got into words and Greg left. Needless to say that I was in tears for the better part of the day. Just looking forward to bed now.
> 
> Hope Santa spoiled everyone rotten. ????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Joy, things seem to be moving forward for Elm, what good news! Also keeping positive thoughts for Ben and Susan.
> 
> Thank you for the update on Zoe as well, Julie. I was just thinking about her the other day and hoping she is well.
> 
> ...


What I do feel at liberty to say is that she gets great fulfillment out of playing the Organ at church.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like you have a lovely day, I'm so glad that you didn't have to spend it alone.
> :sm24:


It was good! Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Best part of Christmas was watching DGD, who wants to be theater major, open tickets to Hamilton in San Francisco. Attached is pic of her thanking mher mom. She will be 14 in January and I dont know if she will remain this cuddly.


LOL! She looks very happy, she may not stay that cuddly but she'll always be that grateful. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was in the 50's here - heidi said it was raining when they came home from phyllis's. --- sam



angelam said:


> Sounds like "proper" Christmas weather. Here it has been so mild we've been opening windows and complaining that we're too warm! Didn't even light a fire which is unusual for Christmas Day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the idea of a mid June KAP. Hope I can make it this year. Crossing my fingers.


Marla and I are planning to go, going to go to New Jersey first to see her mom and then to KAP. Fingers are crossed for us and you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks gwen - i think everyone was over everything today - heidi has spent too many days burning the candle at both ends - she just needs to sit down and relax for a while. i wonder if she has even enjoyed the tree - and it is a beautiful tree. or maybe it is just a mommy thing.
> 
> i just remembered - both boys got an ipad mini. i gave them each a $20 itunes card so they could buy some games for them. i wouldn't now the first thing about operating them but they seemed to pick up on it really well.
> 
> ...


Turn on some music Sam. lol
Yes, I'd say better safe than sorry in the food situation, if she brings you a plate home, you will already have tomorrows dinner made.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5 45pm and I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas day/boxing.
> 
> For the most part all went well here. Gage and Greg got into words and Greg left. Needless to say that I was in tears for the better part of the day. Just looking forward to bed now.
> 
> Hope Santa spoiled everyone rotten. ????????????


Oh no, that's too bad, but it is Greg's loss. Hopefully Gage had a great day despite the argument with his dad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> We do have some good fishing. I am sure, since he watches so much of it, he has seen some of the tournaments held here.
> We could find plenty to do. If I ever make it back home to Cheyenne we will have to get together then as well.
> 
> Evelyn


Yes, he watches fishing often, even on the road he watches YouTube. lol
We could occupy plenty of time in Cheyenne, if all else fails run into Ft. Collins to the yarn shops there also. lol :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> No, she became a nurse!


 :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there a possibility of getting it fixed. i understand there are some new techniques that makes it not quite as bad as before. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> It's on again off again, as long as I don't over do it, I'm usually OK. Mainly bothers me at night. But it will take a lot to keep me from my yarn work! LOL


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> Established in Greenville, Ohio in 1934, The Maid-Rite Sandwich Shoppe is more than just a purveyor of delicious sandwiches and shakes. It's a Darke County institution.
> 
> Ah, that's where I had one. Knew I had visited one but forgot where. Wasn't impressed with it but that's just me. But I guess a lot of people like them.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

everyone wants to claim something if it is a success. i have no doubt it did start in iowa - good stuff always comes out of the midwest. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Though if you go the maid rite corporate website, it does say it started in Iowa.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just got back from DDs. We had a wonderful day, ate far too much, drunk far too much and played lots of silly games. A pretty average Christmas day really! I'm pooped and ready for my bed before we start all over again tomorrow when some of them will be coming here, but just wanted to drop in and see what was going on at KTP. Hope you're all having/had as nice a day as I did.


I ate too much too, but it sure was good, my cousin's son did the cooking, he's a chef, so yummy. My cousin's wife made the gravy, it had lumps so I did look out while chef fixed it. lolol
Have a great time tomorrow. 
Marla and I are going to head to Scottsbluff early so we can get grocery shopping done and hit any Christmas clearance before it all sells out, I need wrapping paper, bows, and tags, and if there are any good decorations for dirt cheap, I'll be thrilled. 
Then it's just going to the gym and hanging out at home. 
Marla loved her sewing machine, now she just needs to learn how to use it. lol Christopher was thrilled with his, had to take it out of the box and play with it. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wonderful thing you did for those two men - they will always be grateful to you for today. it sounds as though everyone was well fed - love snickerdoodles. and it would be lovely if you could find a different source for food stuffs for elm. i love peanut butter sandwiches but everyday for eight weeks is a bit much even for me. wish there were tons more like you around. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I cooked nearly all day after church today. The venison bourguignon with pan gravy over mashed potatoes and the roasted Brussel's sprouts were fabulous. Every bit of all of them were eaten before we cleared the table. Then most of the diners started in on Susan's homemade Christmas cookies--German cut-out cookies (which she didn't bother to roll out but rather flattened out with her fingers), chocolate crinkles, Russian tea cakes (also known as Mexican wedding cakes), and her favorite snickerdoodles or some or both of the peach and mincemeat pies I'd made yesterday. We had frozen cranberry fluff and ''Watergate'' salad/pudding and whole cranberry sauce that we made today also.
> 
> A lot of prep dishes and place settings, cups and glasses, and used napkins for tomorrow's laundry, but a great time was truly had by all. Two of our guests were men met through encounters at Elm who would have been entirely alone and one of them without food in his pantry until next payday. This one is particularly easy to be fond of because he is working diligently to climb up out of the pit he'd dug for himself through unwise decisions.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

silly man --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That was a very sweet thing for your neighbor to do.
> Marla got a snow blower a couple years ago on clearance for a great price, my dear crazy hubby won't use it, lol, would rather shovel, so the blower has yet to be used. :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and she did - a lovely piece of ham - potatoes and gravy - dressing - sweet potatoes - green beans and cranberry jello salad. very good. and yes - now i have dinner for tomorrow done. i am letting the crockpot cool off before i put it in the fridge for the night. think i am going to knit (actually frog - three rows - somewhere i made a mistake. should have caught it sooner - it is only 155sts/row - so not too bad. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Turn on some music Sam. lol
> Yes, I'd say better safe than sorry in the food situation, if she brings you a plate home, you will already have tomorrows dinner made.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did christopher get? ---- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I ate too much too, but it sure was good, my cousin's son did the cooking, he's a chef, so yummy. My cousin's wife made the gravy, it had lumps so I did look out while chef fixed it. lolol
> Have a great time tomorrow.
> Marla and I are going to head to Scottsbluff early so we can get grocery shopping done and hit any Christmas clearance before it all sells out, I need wrapping paper, bows, and tags, and if there are any good decorations for dirt cheap, I'll be thrilled.
> Then it's just going to the gym and hanging out at home.
> Marla loved her sewing machine, now she just needs to learn how to use it. lol Christopher was thrilled with his, had to take it out of the box and play with it. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want this bed. --- sam

http://www.houzz.com/photos/27879992/AICO-Furniture-Cortina-Sleigh-Bed-in-Honey-Walnut-Eastern-King-victorian-sleigh-beds


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

Was trying to catch up but am sleepy. Had a good day. Brunch at my DD1 this morning then back to DD2 for peace and quiet! Really not too bad at DD1 with three under 6, 7 dogs and 2 cats. The grown up guys had a nerf gun fight but didn't get too rowdy. Left DGS there to catch up with his cousins who brought him home later. Nibbles of cheese, crackers, veggies topped off with sweet potato pie/whipped cream was my early supper. DD1 gave me a bag with a crochet kit for the movie, Rudolph, bath wash, salted licorice, some assorted teas, a three pack of essential oils and a gift certificate to the fiber place in Grand Rapids, OH. DD2 got me a dash camera for the van. So hopefully will be able to get some good pics while driving. DS called and I will get something from them the next time I'm there. 

Thanks again to all who sent cards. I think I mentioned it before but can't remember. 

Take care,

Kathy

(Note to self pg 31)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> DH wasn't able to help with Christmas dinner. So far I haven't gotten his cold. I had a stool to sit on to make Christmas dinner and pumpkin pie. But I'm paying for it now. I'm using the heating pad and had to take pain pills and motrin to get some relief.
> 
> I hope this Christmas Day has be fun for all and no one sick if anyone is under the weather or worse I'm sending healing prayers your way along with love to you all.


So sorry you are having pain from cooking dinner, but very glad you haven't gotten the gift of DH's cold. 
Hope you get some relief from the pain soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been on a telephoning binge, the old timers will be glad to know I found Zoe (5mmdpn's) home, and she sends love and greetings to all.


Oh that's wonderful! I hope she's doing well, I think about her quite a bit and miss her, anytime I see rye bread, Zoe pops into my mind. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I cooked nearly all day after church today. The venison bourguignon with pan gravy over mashed potatoes and the roasted Brussel's sprouts were fabulous. Every bit of all of them were eaten before we cleared the table. Then most of the diners started in on Susan's homemade Christmas cookies--German cut-out cookies (which she didn't bother to roll out but rather flattened out with her fingers), chocolate crinkles, Russian tea cakes (also known as Mexican wedding cakes), and her favorite snickerdoodles or some or both of the peach and mincemeat pies I'd made yesterday. We had frozen cranberry fluff and ''Watergate'' salad/pudding and whole cranberry sauce that we made today also.
> 
> A lot of prep dishes and place settings, cups and glasses, and used napkins for tomorrow's laundry, but a great time was truly had by all. Two of our guests were men met through encounters at Elm who would have been entirely alone and one of them without food in his pantry until next payday. This one is particularly easy to be fond of because he is working diligently to climb up out of the pit he'd dug for himself through unwise decisions.
> 
> ...


The Lord works in mysterious ways, I'm so glad that the surprise visit turned out to be a blessing and enjoyable time. I'm hoping that 2017 is a fabulous year for you all both personally (especially Susan and Ben) and at Elm. I know you all will be guided to make the best decisions for you participants as far as the rescue mission and such, I agree, you shouldn't have to make do with less when others are getting more. 
Hugs!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:15pm and I am headed to bed. Exhausted and disheartened. Glad the day is over.
> Thank you all for your words and love. As always I am grateful for you all.


Oh hun, the new year will be better, chin up, though I know it's hard, you'll get through it and 2017 will be better and brighter for both you and Gage. Huge HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> silly man --- sam


LOL! I concure!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> and she did - a lovely piece of ham - potatoes and gravy - dressing - sweet potatoes - green beans and cranberry jello salad. very good. and yes - now i have dinner for tomorrow done. i am letting the crockpot cool off before i put it in the fridge for the night. think i am going to knit (actually frog - three rows - somewhere i made a mistake. should have caught it sooner - it is only 155sts/row - so not too bad. --- sam


 :sm24: 
Sounds like enough food for a couple meals. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what did christopher get? ---- sam


Sewing machine, he really wanted one, so we put him a pfaff on layaway a few months ago, he knows how to sew, and he has an industrial sewing machine that he's hoping to get set up for auto upholstery, but this one is for general sewing/mending.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i want this bed. --- sam
> 
> http://www.houzz.com/photos/27879992/AICO-Furniture-Cortina-Sleigh-Bed-in-Honey-Walnut-Eastern-King-victorian-sleigh-beds


LOL! That's the bed I have saved to my Wayfair cart if I can ever afford it, one day. It's been in my cart for 3 years. :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was trying to catch up but am sleepy. Had a good day. Brunch at my DD1 this morning then back to DD2 for peace and quiet! Really not too bad at DD1 with three under 6, 7 dogs and 2 cats. The grown up guys had a nerf gun fight but didn't get too rowdy. Left DGS there to catch up with his cousins who brought him home later. Nibbles of cheese, crackers, veggies topped off with sweet potato pie/whipped cream was my early supper. DD1 gave me a bag with a crochet kit for the movie, Rudolph, bath wash, salted licorice, some assorted teas, a three pack of essential oils and a gift certificate to the fiber place in Grand Rapids, OH. DD2 got me a dash camera for the van. So hopefully will be able to get some good pics while driving. DS called and I will get something from them the next time I'm there.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great time was had by all. :sm24: 
Got David a dash cam for the semi also, it was on clearance so we'll see how well it works but should be interesting anyway. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo!! Caught up again, finally. 
Now I think I'll knit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, glad things are looking up for Elm. Wishing Ben and Susan happiness.
Julie, thank you so much for update on Zoe. I miss her, give her my love.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! That's the bed I have saved to my Wayfair cart if I can ever afford it, one day. It's been in my cart for 3 years. :sm12: :sm09:


I've long loved sleigh beds. A bit out of my price range, too, though! I'm about ready to head for my ordinary bed for the night anyhow. :sm04:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam and Kaye, good luck with the sleigh bed. I always wanted one also. But my bed is in front of window in small bedroom. The height of backboard on sleigh bed would go halfway up window.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that's wonderful! I hope she's doing well, I think about her quite a bit and miss her, anytime I see rye bread, Zoe pops into my mind. lol


with Dill pickles, wasn't it? Seem to remember she loved blue cheese, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sewing machine, he really wanted one, so we put him a pfaff on layaway a few months ago, he knows how to sew, and he has an industrial sewing machine that he's hoping to get set up for auto upholstery, but this one is for general sewing/mending.


Lucky Christopher! I had so hoped my dad's money would stretch to one, but it was not to be!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joy, glad things are looking up for Elm. Wishing Ben and Susan happiness.
> Julie, thank you so much for update on Zoe. I miss her, give her my love.


I will if I ring her again- I don't want to be a nuisance, and I don't have a good snail mail address for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've long loved sleigh beds. A bit out of my price range, too, though! I'm about ready to head for my ordinary bed for the night anyhow. :sm04:


I'm headed to mine too, David seems to have fallen asleep on the couch with two dogs. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam and Kaye, good luck with the sleigh bed. I always wanted one also. But my bed is in front of window in small bedroom. The height of backboard on sleigh bed would go halfway up window.


Yes, the bedroom we are in right now is no way big enough, we'd have to crawl over it to get anywhere. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> with Dill pickles, wasn't it? Seem to remember she loved blue cheese, too.


And I remember peanut butter and onions?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky Christopher! I had so hoped my dad's money would stretch to one, but it was not to be!


Yes, that's too bad, a new machine would have been lovely. Thank goodness our shop does layaway and for longer periods of time if need be so it's not so much of a hardship to purchase, And they give trade up credits, if you trade up to the next level within the first year, they give you 90% I think it is and it goes down 10%/year after, so not bad at all. They really try to make it easy for people to purchase, it's a lovely family that owns it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have never had Yorkshire pudding....maybe someday
> 
> Evelyn


It's so quick & easy. We love it with gravy.

2 eggs
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup milk
1 cup flour.
I mix in the blender to get best results
Spray muffin cups with Pam or grease well
Put pans in oven at 400 until hot
Pour batter in hot pans bake about 15 minutes til puffy & crispy.
Serve with gravy, this makes 12


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And I remember peanut butter and onions?


Quite possibly! Not something I would choose!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Quite possibly! Not something I would choose!


Lol! Me neither.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, good night everyone, I'm pooped and David finally woke up and dislodged the pups so it's out with them for the last time tonight and to bed for us. 
Sweet dreams! See you tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, that's too bad, a new machine would have been lovely. Thank goodness our shop does layaway and for longer periods of time if need be so it's not so much of a hardship to purchase, And they give trade up credits, if you trade up to the next level within the first year, they give you 90% I think it is and it goes down 10%/year after, so not bad at all. They really try to make it easy for people to purchase, it's a lovely family that owns it.


They try, here to get you onto one of those insidious cards that charge around 25 to 26% interest- I got trapped a long time ago- never again. And all I am allowed in the bank is $1,039- not enough here for any sort of Pfaff. One of the most annoying things that has never emerged from the move is my spare bobbins for the Janome that I do have. I am forced to unwind if I have to change colour in a hurry. It is most frustrating.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> It's on again off again, as long as I don't over do it, I'm usually OK. Mainly bothers me at night. But it will take a lot to keep me from my yarn work! LOL


I also have rotator cuff problems, had it "repaired" 2 yrs ago but still aches. If you can get it fixed, the sooner the better. My DH had an injury & repaired 6 months later & has no trouble. Mine was a chronic thing for several years & isn't really fixed
I also like to keep at my knitting. I crochet left handed so can do that when it's acting up
I have found Salonpas patches help quite a but when it's giving me grief


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They try, here to get you onto one of those insidious cards that charge around 25 to 26% interest- I got trapped a long time ago- never again. And all I am allowed in the bank is $1,039- not enough here for any sort of Pfaff. One of the most annoying things that has never emerged from the move is my spare bobbins for the Janome that I do have. I am forced to unwind if I have to change colour in a hurry. It is most frustrating.


That would be very frustrating. Does it take a certain bobbin, my Pfaff has a certain one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i want this bed. --- sam
> 
> http://www.houzz.com/photos/27879992/AICO-Furniture-Cortina-Sleigh-Bed-in-Honey-Walnut-Eastern-King-victorian-sleigh-beds


Wow!& so cheap, you really should get 2????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be very frustrating. Does it take a certain bobbin, my Pfaff has a certain one.


Yes, it is quite important that they are the right diameter- I really need to get into the Janome Website I guess- I must double check the model number.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That does make a difference. I'd never realized that before I got this machine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That does make a difference. I'd never realized that before I got this machine.


A difference of thousandth parts of a millimeter are quite significant- and can really throw out the stitching- unlike the old workhorse Singers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been on a telephoning binge, the old timers will be glad to know I found Zoe (5mmdpn's) home, and she sends love and greetings to all.


I miss her very much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, sorry Greg couldn't act like a grown up & behave for Christmas, I'm thinking he could use a good kick in the ass! 
Ohio Joy, I'm glad your day went well & things seem to be looking up for Elm & also for Susan & Ben

Marilyn, sorry Ray isn't doing to well but maybe a good thing he's staying in hospital until you are completely well again.

Seems like most had a lovely day of visiting & feasting.
We had a great day, everyone seemed very happy with the gifts, both home made & purchased.
Dinner was great & I shouldn't have to do much cooking for several days as lots if leftovers. 
Everyone left by 5 & we went to DHs cousins in town for a visit, then I had to deliver some pies from the church to my friend, she bought from the fund raiser but didn't have freezer room to store them, she's taking them to her Dad & sister tomorrow as Christmas gifts. My friend sent home some Japanese coleslaw & some pork & stuffing meatballs, they will be away the next 3 days so would throw these out. The meatballs are a recipe from some cooking show so will have to see how they are.
DS & family gave me a little food process, a quilting cutting mat & gift certificate 
DH gave me some perfume & some yarn(I actually ordered from Knit Picks Black Friday sale & told him he could pay4 skeins if silk & 10 of alpaca- here it would cost $20-30 each & including shipping all were $92US so I think a good deal)
From the family gift exchange I got a Hickory Farms box. I really got spoiled????

DS& kids bought a Christmas stocking full of chew/ squeak toys for Kimber, she managed to chew through 2 &spread stuffing around my kitchen????
I've got most of the mess tidied up but need to vacuum up in the morning again.
I really need to head to bed, I'm beat


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, sorry Greg couldn't act like a grown up & behave for Christmas, I'm thinking he could use a good kick in the ass!
> Ohio Joy, I'm glad your day went well & things seem to be looking up for Elm & also for Susan & Ben
> 
> Marilyn, sorry Ray isn't doing to well but maybe a good thing he's staying in hospital until you are completely well again.
> ...


Kimberly does make sure your vacuum gets a good regular workout doesn't she. Lol
Great deal on black Friday yarn. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Established in Greenville, Ohio in 1934, The Maid-Rite Sandwich Shoppe is more than just a purveyor of delicious sandwiches and shakes. It's a Darke County institution.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I miss her very much.


She had so many skills! Music not the least. She knew who she was talking to, before I had said barely two words.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She had so many skills! Music not the least. She knew who she was talking to, before I had said barely two words.


LOL, nothe surprised. I'm really glad you caught her home.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I just got these couple of photos sent from my DS. So of course I have to share. .....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL, nothe surprised. I'm really glad you caught her home.


 :sm24:

I thought you were heading to the land of Nod!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I just got these couple of photos sent from my DS. So of course I have to share. .....


She is such a charmer, Cathy! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I hope she was injecting you with something wonderful like love or energy!


Oh yes, of course! LOL. The doctor set is really a big hit! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is such a charmer, Cathy! :sm24:


She sure is! I am at least 20 pages behind. I hope you had a lovely Christmas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

And one more photo from today.... DD and BF got Serena a really cool kitchen (2nd hand in excellent condition) it came with some utensils and a popping popcorn maker, and also bought some pretend food that can be cut (its put together in pieces with velcro) .... soooo cool. I went there today and got this photo of her in her Chef's hat and apron. I have no idea why I didnt take a photo of the kitchen, but I will next time I am there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i ate it all. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> Sounds like enough food for a couple meals. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish i had room to get mine out. hmmm - where could i put it. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sewing machine, he really wanted one, so we put him a pfaff on layaway a few months ago, he knows how to sew, and he has an industrial sewing machine that he's hoping to get set up for auto upholstery, but this one is for general sewing/mending.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Back home from DS#2's and Caitlin loved her pram, however she thought it was the funniest thing to run it into the wall and shout, "Crash!" - she's so not a girly girl! We went to Luke's house first as they are in the same town and he had so much stuff he didn't know what to look at first! He particularly loved a reactive type dog that he got from Caitlin & her parents, and I was glad to see the back of it as it has been in my cupboard for 3 days and every time I opened the door it frightened the life out of me when it started barking! Now settling down to watch a film from last night "The Lady in the Van" starring Maggie Smith (the duchess in Downton Abbey) then DH & I are having steaks for our Christmas dinner - although we ate so much at DS's at lunchtime (they had loads of nibbles which were too delicious!) we won't be eating again for a while. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


Gorgeous photos of gorgeous kids. You made me laugh (sorry) about the toy dog barking at you from the cupboard. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one would need an incredibly large room for it to look right. i also want the side tables and the chest of drawers that go with it. my next life maybe. when i can afford to hire some one to clean and make my bed every day. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! That's the bed I have saved to my Wayfair cart if I can ever afford it, one day. It's been in my cart for 3 years. :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the slippers. great hippo - i think the cats here would love to lay all over it. give him some of their mountainous amount of hair to make him furry. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I'm headed to mine too, David seems to have fallen asleep on the couch with two dogs. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - how full do you fill the muffin tins? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> It's so quick & easy. We love it with gravy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

quite good with a walla walla onion. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Quite possibly! Not something I would choose!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

honestly - you guys - talking about peanut butter - made me hungry - had to go fix me one. fresh jar - so good. yummy. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????
> 
> Did you see this?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-439956-1.html
> Some thought it was a joke/ cute but here very necessary at times. I know someone who makes them from fleece to sell.


Aaw very cute. I guess it would be necessary in your freezing temperatures. Great idea.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! Can't imagine a hot Christmas.
> We got about 2-3 inches of snow overnight


It was terribly hot and an awful night also. It hovered between 25 and 29c all night long and very humid. Finally by mid morning things cooled down and it has been a much better day, still a bit humid but at least cooler. At 7pm it is now 20c and tomorrow is to be 30c.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is really engrossed in listening to that heart - very cute. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I just got these couple of photos sent from my DS. So of course I have to share. .....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe she can nurse during the day and chef at night. she is very cute in her little chef's outfit. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> And one more photo from today.... DD and BF got Serena a really cool kitchen (2nd hand in excellent condition) it came with some utensils and a popping popcorn maker, and also bought some pretend food that can be cut (its put together in pieces with velcro) .... soooo cool. I went there today and got this photo of her in her Chef's hat and apron. I have no idea why I didnt take a photo of the kitchen, but I will next time I am there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I didnt mark where I was up to on here last night, thought I had got up to date but I reckon I have missed quite a few pages..... I will read to the end tonight and go back and try and work out what is missed. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son is quite poorly he's been asleep most of the day after being awake most of the night . I don't seem to be as bad as long as I take tablets . I finally managed to get the food cooked and on the table .even managed to eat some even though I have a really sore throat, now laid on the couch and like you I'm going to watch the lady in the van, didn't realise it is based on a real story . I like Maggie Smith as an actress


Oh my goodness, sorry to hear that you are both unwell. Hope you improve quickly. What a shame right at Christmas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, I am just beginning page9 and you have all chatted up to 29- I have no idea how long it will take to read all that.
> Christmas day was lovely, starting with the journey in to the Quaker Meeting- took my knitting to fill in a gap at the central Railway Station- [I must try photographing this newest Guernsey- it is in cotton that I found at Lincraft in York Street, when I was in Sydney in 2014. - I realised I had nowhere near enough, so I hazarded getting the same colourway, from Lincraft in Christchurch (we don't have them up here) - it is a very subtle slight shift in the blue, which I am sure no one but me will notice.]
> Then out to Ann's house in Mt Albert, for lunch with her tenant, Elizabeth, (a lovely Korean girl), and Tony, a long time friend of Ann's who is into Drama and Film Making big time. It was nice seeing Charlie the retriever again. We had Salmon steaks, with potato salad, and a green salad with Avocado, tomato, cucumber and cranberries. Ann has been told this is a traditional Canadian Feast- so it was in honour of her Canadian uncle who died just on a year ago.
> All in all a good day, and my neighbour Maria, across the road has given me a plateful of Sop-a-Suey (the Samoan Chop Suey) there was obviously not much Hangi left by the time i got back! Plus a bowl of puddings- I am hoping to share these with my friend Eva when she comes around later today. The rain has eased, but it is too early to know how cloudy the day is dawning.
> Happy Christmas to many of the rest of the KTP, (except our Australians who are already, like Fan and me, into Boxing Day)


I am so glad that you had a lovely Christmas Julie. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Delightful pictures Kate. Sounds like you've had a wonderful Christmas morning. I've been wanting to watch "The Lady in the Van" and need to see if it is available on netflix or amazon. Merry Christmas!


Did you like the movie? I havent seen it yet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, it's Boxing Day downunder and we are getting ready to head off on our travels this morning. We went to a club our relatives belong to, and had the most wonderful Christmas lunch. We ate so much we were waddling afterwards. We then went back to family home and snoozed all afternoon. Dennis made toasted sandwiches for a light supper, watched the Queens speech then headed back to motel and crashed for the night.
> Thank you all re our festive photo yesterday. Warm wishes everyone will look in again tonight from Franz Joseph glacier town.


Sounds like you are having a great time. Keep enjoying. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i hope everyone is having a great day whether you are celebrating or boxing up everything for next year. we are having a semi-white Christmas. it is leftover from several weeks ago. it is to be in the 50's today so more of it will be melting. everyone was well blessed in the gift department today. heidi loved the fitbit i got her - i wasn't sure but what do you buy someone who has all she needs (so she constantly tells me). the boys (ayden and avery) each got their own "something" mini - can't think of it right now. so they were wrapped up in those most of the morning. Bentley got an 'imaginationstation' of the dinasaur type. huge . i got him a big dinasaur that goes with the set - it even walks which i didn't realize when i bought it. and i got a back brush - i've been wanting one - and of course my usual Christmas mug which i always look forward to. i also got a half gallon of fresh honey - oh happy day - nectar of the gods.
> 
> it sounds like everyone has been having a great time with family and friends - and may it continue into the new year. --- sam


I will second that wish Sam, Merry Christmas. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, sorry to hear that you are both unwell. Hope you improve quickly. What a shame right at Christmas.


Thanks Cathy no such luck about improving this bug does not want to leave either one of us, I haven't got the very bad coughing like son but my throat is so sore 
and this morning I've lost my voice
Think we need doctor Serena to visit and make us better ☺
The pictures are so cute 
Glad the weather finally cooled a bit here we have got rid of all the stormy weather and it looks like a beautiful day out there


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> She did! Since she got "baby" she trails her around by one leg and hurls her into the pram unceremoniously - DS says he's afraid to let her anywhere near a real baby! :sm09:


LOL :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Cathy no such luck about improving this bug does not want to leave either one of us, I haven't got the very bad coughing like son but my throat is so sore
> and this morning I've lost my voice
> Think we need doctor Serena to visit and make us better ☺
> The pictures are so cute
> Glad the weather finally cooled a bit here we have got rid of all the stormy weather and it looks like a beautiful day out there


Oh dear, maybe you both should go to a doctor in the next day or so. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 5 45pm and I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas day/boxing.
> 
> For the most part all went well here. Gage and Greg got into words and Greg left. Needless to say that I was in tears for the better part of the day. Just looking forward to bed now.
> 
> Hope Santa spoiled everyone rotten. ????????????


Oh, sorry to hear that they had words right at Christmas. Big hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been on a telephoning binge, the old timers will be glad to know I found Zoe (5mmdpn's) home, and she sends love and greetings to all.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope for everyone's sake that things work out as you hope for Susan, both at Elm, and in her marriage. God Bless.


Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> and she did - a lovely piece of ham - potatoes and gravy - dressing - sweet potatoes - green beans and cranberry jello salad. very good. and yes - now i have dinner for tomorrow done. i am letting the crockpot cool off before i put it in the fridge for the night. think i am going to knit (actually frog - three rows - somewhere i made a mistake. should have caught it sooner - it is only 155sts/row - so not too bad. --- sam


Your dinners sound yummy Sam. Enjoy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm headed to mine too, David seems to have fallen asleep on the couch with two dogs. lol


Aaww, that hippo is adorable. Well done David! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And I remember peanut butter and onions?


 :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Kimberly does make sure your vacuum gets a good regular workout doesn't she. Lol
> Great deal on black Friday yarn. :sm24:


Oh dear, LOL. Poor Kimber. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I have read up to here except the pages somewhere that I have missed. LOL. 

I need to be in bed, didnt get much sleep last night, far far too hot and I just cant afford to have Air con on overnight. It was a very humid night and I was up and down checking if it was cooler outside so I could open some windows, but nope no such luck. So goodnight all. Back tomorrow... Monday.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> 7:30am here and I was up an hour ago to take the dog out. I just realized/read my post last night said Gage was out of his last bathroom break. ???????????????? honestly guys he's allowed to use the bathroom in doors. I meant Deuce was out. Lol.????
> 
> Goimg back to bed as Gage is still asleep and Deuce has gone back to bed to.
> 
> Check in later.????


Too funny, Mel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She sure is! I am at least 20 pages behind. I hope you had a lovely Christmas.


 :sm24: :sm24: We have been talking up a storm! I was really behind, yesterday morning.

Christmas Day was great- Boxing day was good too- spent a lot of time making phone calls around the globe, when appropriate for individual time zones.

Thanks! Plus it seems Facebook is the way to go with Bronwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And one more photo from today.... DD and BF got Serena a really cool kitchen (2nd hand in excellent condition) it came with some utensils and a popping popcorn maker, and also bought some pretend food that can be cut (its put together in pieces with velcro) .... soooo cool. I went there today and got this photo of her in her Chef's hat and apron. I have no idea why I didnt take a photo of the kitchen, but I will next time I am there.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: DGS has chef's hat sewn by his doting grandfather (the ex), but his is white. Don't know if he has an apron or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> quite good with a walla walla onion. --- sam


I don't recall ever having heard of a walla walla onion, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> honestly - you guys - talking about peanut butter - made me hungry - had to go fix me one. fresh jar - so good. yummy. --- sam


 :sm24: We know it is a major favourite with you Sam! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I didnt mark where I was up to on here last night, thought I had got up to date but I reckon I have missed quite a few pages..... I will read to the end tonight and go back and try and work out what is missed. :sm19:


I got in a real muddle too, at some point in catching up, not sure what I've read and what I've missed!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:



> Hi everyone, I just got these couple of photos sent from my DS. So of course I have to share. .....


Cute photos. Cute little girl!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad that you had a lovely Christmas Julie. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


Daralene, the tail is awesome and perfect for a little mermaid princess! What perfect yarn, fabric and accessories you used! Loved seeing the pics of your dear grands, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Cathy no such luck about improving this bug does not want to leave either one of us, I haven't got the very bad coughing like son but my throat is so sore
> and this morning I've lost my voice
> Think we need doctor Serena to visit and make us better ☺
> The pictures are so cute
> Glad the weather finally cooled a bit here we have got rid of all the stormy weather and it looks like a beautiful day out there


Hoping for a rapid improvement for you both. No good when it involves laryngitis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wondering if I can download some photos I took on the phone.

No won't work, BOTHER!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Cathy no such luck about improving this bug does not want to leave either one of us, I haven't got the very bad coughing like son but my throat is so sore
> and this morning I've lost my voice
> Think we need doctor Serena to visit and make us better ☺
> The pictures are so cute
> Glad the weather finally cooled a bit here we have got rid of all the stormy weather and it looks like a beautiful day out there


Sorry you're no better Sonja. The weather is slightly cooler today but lovely and sunny. The perfect day for a good long walk, says she sitting here on her a**e!! :sm23: :sm23: 
Hope things are improving by tomorrow.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> EJS, it's not too late. PM me your address. I'm way behind on cards and probably won't get them done for family and friends but still have some from the card exchange. By the way, sounds like you put together a beautiful meal. Just realized you are in Alabama. DH's dad and aunts lived in Alabama quite a big portion of their youth.


Message your address to me, too, EJS! - april


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the research, Sam. Sure busted my "Iowa bubble" as we've been taken credit for the maid-rite all these years and passed down through the generations. If you look up Iowa's best 10 foods, it will list breaded pork tenderloin and maid-rites. Sorry to all my Ohio friends.


Rookie, my DH is from Cedar Falls...he makes me the best pork tenderloin sandwiches...with big slices of dill pickle! I never had them 'til we were married...now love them!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Back home from DS#2's and Caitlin loved her pram, however she thought it was the funniest thing to run it into the wall and shout, "Crash!" - she's so not a girly girl! We went to Luke's house first as they are in the same town and he had so much stuff he didn't know what to look at first! He particularly loved a reactive type dog that he got from Caitlin & her parents, and I was glad to see the back of it as it has been in my cupboard for 3 days and every time I opened the door it frightened the life out of me when it started barking! Now settling down to watch a film from last night "The Lady in the Van" starring Maggie Smith (the duchess in Downton Abbey) then DH & I are having steaks for our Christmas dinner - although we ate so much at DS's at lunchtime (they had loads of nibbles which were too delicious!) we won't be eating again for a while. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


Adorable!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother posted this on Facebook. This was taken the Christmas before we were forced to move off the "family" farm. Grandma owned the farm and had been having my Dad manage/farm it for over 20 years and then decided to put under a "farm management" firm - it was their decision that the farm could make more money run by someone else so we were booted off. We moved to another farm the following Spring and it was during the harvesting of corn on that farm when Dad died of a heart attack. That was a very lean year as nothing was set yet for the next year. Mom must have been busy cooking before this photo or it must have been a very warm Christmas in northern Iowa, because she would definitely have needed something more than a sleeveless dress in that house - the wood and coal furnace provided heat through grates in the floors and was a very cold house during the winter - except in the kitchen and dining room (where the largest vent was). The photo brought back many memories and I can remember that couch - I think we still had it when I turned 18 and left home to make my way in the world.


A lovely photo Rookie!♡


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today is my youngest DD's birthday as well as furbaby Sydney. I talked to her this morning wishing her Happy Birthday. She was waiting for the gym to open with her BF's mother and then later today are going to one of the wonderful museums in NYC. I am so happy she is getting to experience so much in NYC when she visit BF's family.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> 10:15pm and I am headed to bed. Exhausted and disheartened. Glad the day is over.
> Thank you all for your words and love. As always I am grateful for you all.


Hugs for you and Gage, Mel. Know that you are loved and cared for. I will show my age and tell you the popular 70's saying..."Don't let the turkey get you down!" ("Turkey" being a difficult, mean spirited person!). It appears you have a turkey in your life, but you are a strong, talented, wonderful woman and you are the better person!♡


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That would completely fill your bedroom Sam! It is beautiful and also a pretty penny I'd say!


thewren said:


> i want this bed. --- sam
> 
> http://www.houzz.com/photos/27879992/AICO-Furniture-Cortina-Sleigh-Bed-in-Honey-Walnut-Eastern-King-victorian-sleigh-beds


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dash cams must be the "in thing" as DH also gave me a dash cam. Said this way if I get accused of "not yeilding" again I can hopefully prove I did! Must say I don't know that I'll use it but hey...it was very thoughtful of him and I appreciate it.



Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a great time was had by all. :sm24:
> Got David a dash cam for the semi also, it was on clearance so we'll see how well it works but should be interesting anyway. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I'm not a techie. What I do is send pics to my email. Then open and save them from email.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm headed to mine too, David seems to have fallen asleep on the couch with two dogs. lol


Love the pics, Kaye, and love David in the bear paw slippers!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

delightful pictures Kaye Jo.


Poledra65 said:


> I'm headed to mine too, David seems to have fallen asleep on the couch with two dogs. lol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I just got these couple of photos sent from my DS. So of course I have to share. .....


She is so cute!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I just got these couple of photos sent from my DS. So of course I have to share. .....


Just gorgeous!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping for a rapid improvement for you both. No good when it involves laryngitis.


Thanks Julie glad to hear that your lovely Christmas day extended into boxing day too . Nice to chat with friends 
Dare I ask if you received gifts from your daughter I do hope you did


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How precious! Little Doctor Serena on call....amazing how fast she has changed from baby to toddler. Just a precious little girl.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I just got these couple of photos sent from my DS. So of course I have to share. .....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous photos of gorgeous kids. You made me laugh (sorry) about the toy dog barking at you from the cupboard. LOL


Actually the barking wasn't the worst, it panted as well....that was creepy coming from a dark cupboard!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How adorable! Now you can knit her some more play food too!


sugarsugar said:


> And one more photo from today.... DD and BF got Serena a really cool kitchen (2nd hand in excellent condition) it came with some utensils and a popping popcorn maker, and also bought some pretend food that can be cut (its put together in pieces with velcro) .... soooo cool. I went there today and got this photo of her in her Chef's hat and apron. I have no idea why I didnt take a photo of the kitchen, but I will next time I am there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I meant to comment on those slippers too...how funny! They do look warm though!


thewren said:


> love the slippers. great hippo - i think the cats here would love to lay all over it. give him some of their mountainous amount of hair to make him furry. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: We have been talking up a storm! I was really behind, yesterday morning.
> 
> Christmas Day was great- Boxing day was good too- spent a lot of time making phone calls around the globe, when appropriate for individual time zones.
> 
> Thanks! Plus it seems Facebook is the way to go with Bronwen.


Ah - glad you could reach Bronwen, Julie! And happy that you and others had a nice Christmas. I am hoping those feeling ill are on the mend. And glad Sonja's dinner was good and the house is still intact! We hosted a brunch Christmas Eve morning, followed by a lunch for the second wave of guests and then a ham dinner on Christmas day for my sister and family....so now I am ready for a quiet day today and catching up, here. But the food was nice and we were blessed to have so many visitors!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sorry you're no better Sonja. The weather is slightly cooler today but lovely and sunny. The perfect day for a good long walk, says she sitting here on her a**e!! :sm23: :sm23:
> Hope things are improving by tomorrow.


Thank you lovely and sunny here too at least I've got a nice view while I sit here , mishka has been for a good long walk with middle son and girlfriend so at least someone got some exercise


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I found it for purchase but haven't seen it yet. (re Lady in the Van movie) I have issues purchasing a movie when there are so many I have marked to watch for free.



sugarsugar said:


> Did you like the movie? I havent seen it yet.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today is my youngest DD's birthday as well as furbaby Sydney. I talked to her this morning wishing her Happy Birthday. She was waiting for the gym to open with her BF's mother and then later today are going to one of the wonderful museums in NYC. I am so happy she is getting to experience so much in NYC when she visit BF's family.


How fun for your DD, Gwen! Wonderful museums in NYC! (Maybe she will bring you a bauble from Tiffany! )


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie if your phone can send emails just email them to yourself. That's how I do my photos that I want from my phone to my computer.

Edit: Saw that Sassafras said the same thing!



Lurker 2 said:


> Wondering if I can download some photos I took on the phone.
> 
> No won't work, BOTHER!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today is my youngest DD's birthday as well as furbaby Sydney. I talked to her this morning wishing her Happy Birthday. She was waiting for the gym to open with her BF's mother and then later today are going to one of the wonderful museums in NYC. I am so happy she is getting to experience so much in NYC when she visit BF's family.


Gwen, please wish Hannah a very happy birthday from all of us over here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Awe, how cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sassafras I just said the same thing...guess I should have read further down. Hmmm...more evidence we are sisters from another mother! LOL



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I'm not a techie. What I do is send pics to my email. Then open and save them from email.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Gwen, please wish Hannah a very happy birthday from all of us over here.


Aww! Kate finds the best pictures! Happy birthday to Hannah from me, too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And one more photo from today.... DD and BF got Serena a really cool kitchen (2nd hand in excellent condition) it came with some utensils and a popping popcorn maker, and also bought some pretend food that can be cut (its put together in pieces with velcro) .... soooo cool. I went there today and got this photo of her in her Chef's hat and apron. I have no idea why I didnt take a photo of the kitchen, but I will next time I am there.


That's adorable. What a great bargain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today is my youngest DD's birthday as well as furbaby Sydney. I talked to her this morning wishing her Happy Birthday. She was waiting for the gym to open with her BF's mother and then later today are going to one of the wonderful museums in NYC. I am so happy she is getting to experience so much in NYC when she visit BF's family.


Happy birthday to your daughter Gwen and to Sidney .glad daughter is enjoying herself in NYC 
Mishka got a big bone as a present off middle son and normally she takes them straight outside but yesterday she must have thought I'm not missing what's going on in here . I think she thought all the parcels were for her ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i ate it all. --- sam


LOL, that is not a bad thing, appetite is a good sign you're doing well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I certainly will! I copied the "card" and will email it to her saying the wish is from you! Thanks Kate.



KateB said:


> Gwen, please wish Hannah a very happy birthday from all of us over here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> one would need an incredibly large room for it to look right. i also want the side tables and the chest of drawers that go with it. my next life maybe. when i can afford to hire some one to clean and make my bed every day. lol --- sam


And the trunk qt the foot... me too. Lol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday to your daughter Gwen and to Sidney .glad daughter is enjoying herself in NYC
> Mishka got a big bone as a present off middle son and normally she takes them straight outside but yesterday she must have thought I'm not missing what's going on in here . I think she thought all the parcels were for her ????


She is such a beautiful pup, Sonja! And I like the cute fireplace screen, too Are you and your son feeling better?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the slippers. great hippo - i think the cats here would love to lay all over it. give him some of their mountainous amount of hair to make him furry. --- sam


LOL! We get him slippers every year, last year there were Homer Simpson and his foot goes in Homer's mouth. 
I'm surprised my cats haven't been all over it yet, the dose wold think it's a puppy Roy, Gizmodo was quite interested in it. Lol


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Boxing Day, everyone. Read the first couple pages and here we are on page 46 already! Sonja, so sorry you and son are dealing with such a mean bug! Hoprit leaves you quickly.

We had a perfect Christmas. DGS got the perfect crane and was so happy he wiggled all over. We were together Christmas Eve and then for brunch yesterday am. In the afternoon DD, DSIL and DGS left for inlaws' in Iowa. DD2 and I saw a movie--Fences (wonderful!) and picked up Chinese food for dinner--the only places open and full of police and very busy! And
the weather was crazy!! Pouring down rain!

Construction will move ahead in the kitchen tomorrow, so today is a lazy free day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well they were all for her right??? She looks very guarded with her big bone. Great photo Sonya.


Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday to your daughter Gwen and to Sidney .glad daughter is enjoying herself in NYC
> Mishka got a big bone as a present off middle son and normally she takes them straight outside but yesterday she must have thought I'm not missing what's going on in here . I think she thought all the parcels were for her ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaww, that hippo is adorable. Well done David! :sm24:


????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have read up to here except the pages somewhere that I have missed. LOL.
> 
> I need to be in bed, didnt get much sleep last night, far far too hot and I just cant afford to have Air con on overnight. It was a very humid night and I was up and down checking if it was cooler outside so I could open some windows, but nope no such luck. So goodnight all. Back tomorrow... Monday.


Hot sticky nights are awful, been there, done that. We don't get them here the way we did in Texas but every so often we do and I remember why I love hot days and cool nights.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> She is such a beautiful pup, Sonja! And I like the cute fireplace screen, too Are you and your son feeling better?


Thank you April , the fireplace screen was a surprise gift from my youngest son about a week ago . He hasn't coughed in a while so hopefully he's over the worst , I too don't feel as bad as I did , still got a very croaky voice but it will pass


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today is my youngest DD's birthday as well as furbaby Sydney. I talked to her this morning wishing her Happy Birthday. She was waiting for the gym to open with her BF's mother and then later today are going to one of the wonderful museums in NYC. I am so happy she is getting to experience so much in NYC when she visit BF's family.


Happy birthday Hanna!!!! And Sydney!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Dash cams must be the "in thing" as DH also gave me a dash cam. Said this way if I get accused of "not yeilding" again I can hopefully prove I did! Must say I don't know that I'll use it but hey...it was very thoughtful of him and I appreciate it.


????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love the pics, Kaye, and love David in the bear paw slippers!


LOL, we saw those and had to get them. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> delightful pictures Kaye Jo.


???? if they slept onemail that way, they end up on the floor when I moves, but then I'd probably end up on the floor when I rolled over too. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Actually the barking wasn't the worst, it panted as well....that was creepy coming from a dark cupboard!


????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I meant to comment on those slippers too...how funny! They do look warm though!


He said they are. Lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Ah - glad you could reach Bronwen, Julie! And happy that you and others had a nice Christmas. I am hoping those feeling ill are on the mend. And glad Sonja's dinner was good and the house is still intact! We hosted a brunch Christmas Eve morning, followed by a lunch for the second wave of guests and then a ham dinner on Christmas day for my sister and family....so now I am ready for a quiet day today and catching up, here. But the food was nice and we were blessed to have so many visitors!


Sounds wonderfully fun and exhausting.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April , the fireplace screen was a surprise gift from my youngest son about a week ago . He hasn't coughed in a while so hopefully he's over the worst , I too don't feel as bad as I did , still got a very croaky voice but it will pass


Better to "croak" than "frog," right, Sonja!?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday to your daughter Gwen and to Sidney .glad daughter is enjoying herself in NYC
> Mishka got a big bone as a present off middle son and normally she takes them straight outside but yesterday she must have thought I'm not missing what's going on in here . I think she thought all the parcels were for her ????


She looks to be quite enjoying her bone too, holding it down so it doesn't heterogeneous away. ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds wonderfully fun and exhausting.


It was fun, Kaye, but I am so thankful for the dishwasher!! My sister always brings desserts...and an awesome selection, too. So I am thinking I may just have left over cheesecake and coffee for breakfast this morning...because I can! :sm02:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She looks to be quite enjoying her bone too, holding it down so it doesn't heterogeneous away. ????


It doesn't what?....!! Auto-correct strikes again! :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It was fun, Kaye, but I am so thankful for the dishwasher!! My sister always brings desserts...and an awesome selection, too. So I am thinking I may just have left over cheesecake and coffee for breakfast this morning...because I can! :sm02:


Why not, cheesecake covers most breakfast requirements, it has protein. Lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It doesn't what?....!! Auto-correct strikes again! :sm09:


Oh my, typing on my phone and it definitely got away from me. Lolol
Doesn't get away. ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Why not, cheesecake covers most breakfast requirements, it has protein. Lol


See! This is why we all are friends!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, and how happy I am to have yyou as a sister from another mother. More accurately, sister of my heart.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> See! This is why we all are friends!!


 :sm24: Absolutely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, as I'm caught up here and Marla's on the way so we can go get the shopping done and get home, I think I'll get off here, see you all later, enjoy whatever day you are having, boxing or just the day after. 
And safe travels everywhere, especially where there's bad weather. Hopefully all our roads to Scottsbluff are clear.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Actually the barking wasn't the worst, it panted as well....that was creepy coming from a dark cupboard!


Definitely creepy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well they were all for her right??? She looks very guarded with her big bone. Great photo Sonya.


Think that had something to do with son teasing her


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Have a happy day, everyone!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Better to "croak" than "frog," right, Sonja!?


That's true ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It doesn't what?....!! Auto-correct strikes again! :sm09:


I couldn't even say it never-mind know what it means????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I couldn't even say it never-mind know what it means????


Sam still holds the award for best auto-correct IMHO, when his "hostess with the mostest" became "hostess with thermostats"!! :sm23:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all. 10:20am and I am awake and caught up. Still laying in bed but I'm awake. Was out with the dog around 330 am. Was so cold and windy it didn't take him long to get the job done. Lol.???? 

Gage is supposed to be going down to Bonde and Chris ' s today and having a sleepover. Chris called while I was still asleep so I had better go and call him back. Plus I am sure Deuce would like his breakfast and could go for a trip outside.

Will get back on here as soon as possible. And comment on the things I wanted to comment about if I remember what I wanted to say. Lol.????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, it is quite important that they are the right diameter- I really need to get into the Janome Website I guess- I must double check the model number.


Mine is the same--the machine came with only one so had to get more immediately. Luckily they were not too expensive.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - how full do you fill the muffin tins? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And one more photo from today.... DD and BF got Serena a really cool kitchen (2nd hand in excellent condition) it came with some utensils and a popping popcorn maker, and also bought some pretend food that can be cut (its put together in pieces with velcro) .... soooo cool. I went there today and got this photo of her in her Chef's hat and apron. I have no idea why I didnt take a photo of the kitchen, but I will next time I am there.


Lots of fun times ahead.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the slippers. great hippo - i think the cats here would love to lay all over it. give him some of their mountainous amount of hair to make him furry. --- sam


Both slippers and hippo are great!

Love seeing photos of the littles. Oldest DGD got a radio controlled car and I got to see a video of her playing with it. Looks as if they had a good time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Rookie, my DH is from Cedar Falls...he makes me the best pork tenderloin sandwiches...with big slices of dill pickle! I never had them 'til we were married...now love them!


I'd love his recipe... have to have dill pickles with them!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't recall ever having heard of a walla walla onion, Sam!


Would that be grown in Walla Walla, Washington? Like Vidalia onions are named for the region?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Actually the barking wasn't the worst, it panted as well....that was creepy coming from a dark cupboard!


 :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Actually the barking wasn't the worst, it panted as well....that was creepy coming from a dark cupboard!


That would be creepy, but gave me good laugh. DH wanted a dog when first married, but we couldn't have one in the apt so I got a battery operated one (before remote controls) and that thing creeped me out too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday to your daughter Gwen and to Sidney .glad daughter is enjoying herself in NYC
> Mishka got a big bone as a present off middle son and normally she takes them straight outside but yesterday she must have thought I'm not missing what's going on in here . I think she thought all the parcels were for her ????


Happy birthday to the kids!

Mishka is such a love. Pets make holidays fun, just like kids. :sm04:

I've finished my coffee and need to get busy. Cat box needs cleaning and I need to get to the post office as well.

Hope you all have a good day/night and all who feel poorly improve.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Each of the items were for different meals over the course of 4 days, but definitely an abundance and very good. The soups were made with the carcasses of the turkey and ham from over Thanksgiving that were waiting in the freezer for their intended fate. The tacos and ginger beef were meals made up to account for DD#2's Chrons and desire to stay away from soy, wheat & dairy. She had the turkey rice soup while the rest of use ate turkey noodle - but she could have just about everything else. We tried to make gluten free cookies, but they turned out awful! Elastic is in store for me this next week for sure -- back to the walking and weight resistance training (and diet after New Year).


I have a good recipe for peanut butter cookies that is probably gluten free. I always make them because of their simplicity.

It is just one cup of peanut butter, one cup of sugar, and one egg, at 350 for 10 minutes. They are sooo yummy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Actually the barking wasn't the worst, it panted as well....that was creepy coming from a dark cupboard!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gwen, please wish Hannah a very happy birthday from all of us over here.


From me too


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> is there a possibility of getting it fixed. i understand there are some new techniques that makes it not quite as bad as before. --- sam


That is probably the direction I will be going. Right now, working with rehab to strengthen the muscles, which will make recovery easier. But I have to wait a bit until I've been at my new job for at least a year before I can take that much time off.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday to your daughter Gwen and to Sidney .glad daughter is enjoying herself in NYC
> Mishka got a big bone as a present off middle son and normally she takes them straight outside but yesterday she must have thought I'm not missing what's going on in here . I think she thought all the parcels were for her ????


DIL said their dog was in bone heaven yesterday, her dad got her a bag of bones, she had one in her mouth & each paw on another????????

Hope both you & your son are on the mend soon.

Very pretty fireplace screen


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She looks to be quite enjoying her bone too, holding it down so it doesn't heterogeneous away. ????


I see spellcheck has struck again????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam still holds the award for best auto-correct IMHO, when his "hostess with the mostest" became "hostess with thermostats"!! :sm23:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Would that be grown in Walla Walla, Washington? Like Vidalia onions are named for the region?


I would think so.

We were in that area on the Harley a few years ago. All you could smell was onions as you drove down the road there were such big fields of them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have a good recipe for peanut butter cookies that is probably gluten free. I always make them because of their simplicity.
> 
> It is just one cup of peanut butter, one cup of sugar, and one egg, at 350 for 10 minutes. They are sooo yummy.


I make those too but usually add chocolate chips


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, what cute photos of Serena. Isn't it great when they love their gifts

I have to make another pair of the Better Dorm Boots for GS, I made them long enough for my foot & they are too tight, he's 8????, will be big foot by the time he's a teenager????????. The coat & bunnyhug I made him seemed so big when I was seeing them but both were perfect fits????
I had made a size 3 jacket for the little one my brothers girlfriend has adopted, he's only 18 months & it just fit too, I can't believe how tall he is, I hope he at least gets some use from it

I'm feeling very lazy today, to many days at top speed, I've decided I'm going to lay around today


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I just got these couple of photos sent from my DS. So of course I have to share. .....


Awwww... Future doctor/nurse...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I've been enjoying everyone's Christmas stories and pictures - looks like most of us had a wonderful holiday. We, of course, had chaos for Christmas Eve and Day, but SO much fun!! Bob has downloaded pictures to my computer, so I'll try to put some up later. 

The biggest news of the day (which I knew about ahead of time) was that GS Kenny proposed to his girlfriend Arin!! And she said YES. I think it will be a year or two before they get married, but it's coming!! GS Anthony stopped over on his way home from seeing his dad and showed us a video of the proposal. Kenny gave Arin a huge box with a couple more boxes inside it - in the middle was a box with a big candy ring - when she turned to show him that she had stuck it in her mouth, there was Kenny, down on one knee, with the real ring in his hand. She froze for a couple of seconds, screamed "Yes" and tackled him. She already had a ring on "that" finger, so she had to get that off, but he got the size perfectly and the engagement ring slid right on! He had been saving for a long time, I was on the phone when he and his mom were shopping on line. They ran into a really good sale and Becki found a $100 - off coupon, so he got a beautiful ring for a lot less that he expected. He says that he's going to start saving for the wedding!!

That's my good news, now we'll have to see when they'll set the date. She will graduate from college in the spring, and I imagine she'll probably work for awhile before they have the wedding. I'll be interested to see how Arin's mother takes this. She seems determined to deny that her daughter is 21 and can think for herself - I hope she doesn't put too many road blocks in the way.

Will try to post some pictures in a little while - gotta go do some more laundry - that darn basket keeps growing stuff when I leave it alone for a couple of days!!
Hugs to all, Paula


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make those too but usually add chocolate chips


Ooooh, never thought of that, I'll have to try that now!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I posted the mermaid tail here and one photo has DGD wearing it. Not sure how long they should be but think it could have been longer?: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-440324-1.html#10087808


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been enjoying everyone's Christmas stories and pictures - looks like most of us had a wonderful holiday. We, of course, had chaos for Christmas Eve and Day, but SO much fun!! Bob has downloaded pictures to my computer, so I'll try to put some up later.
> 
> The biggest news of the day (which I knew about ahead of time) was that GS Kenny proposed to his girlfriend Arin!! And she said YES. I think it will be a year or two before they get married, but it's coming!! GS Anthony stopped over on his way home from seeing his dad and showed us a video of the proposal. Kenny gave Arin a huge box with a couple more boxes inside it - in the middle was a box with a big candy ring - when she turned to show him that she had stuck it in her mouth, there was Kenny, down on one knee, with the real ring in his hand. She froze for a couple of seconds, screamed "Yes" and tackled him. She already had a ring on "that" finger, so she had to get that off, but he got the size perfectly and the engagement ring slid right on! He had been saving for a long time, I was on the phone when he and his mom were shopping on line. They ran into a really good sale and Becki found a $100 - off coupon, so he got a beautiful ring for a lot less that he expected. He says that he's going to start saving for the wedding!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the good news of the engagement. What a great proposal.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today is my youngest DD's birthday as well as furbaby Sydney. I talked to her this morning wishing her Happy Birthday. She was waiting for the gym to open with her BF's mother and then later today are going to one of the wonderful museums in NYC. I am so happy she is getting to experience so much in NYC when she visit BF's family.


Happy Birthday! I'm sure she is having a wonderfuL time. Another beautiful year for your DD and may they just keep getting better.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I posted the mermaid tail here and one photo has DGD wearing it. Not sure how long they should be but think it could have been longer?: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-440324-1.html#10087808


She looks great and you did a fantastic job. I really liked the colors and the jewels were priceless. Great job!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> She looks great and you did a fantastic job. I really liked the colors and the jewels were priceless. Great job!


Thank you so much. It was harder getting the jewels on than I thought as none of my needles would go through so I used my jewelry making tools and did them with rings. So worth all the effort.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Back home from DS#2's and Caitlin loved her pram, however she thought it was the funniest thing to run it into the wall and shout, "Crash!" - she's so not a girly girl! We went to Luke's house first as they are in the same town and he had so much stuff he didn't know what to look at first! He particularly loved a reactive type dog that he got from Caitlin & her parents, and I was glad to see the back of it as it has been in my cupboard for 3 days and every time I opened the door it frightened the life out of me when it started barking! Now settling down to watch a film from last night "The Lady in the Van" starring Maggie Smith (the duchess in Downton Abbey) then DH & I are having steaks for our Christmas dinner - although we ate so much at DS's at lunchtime (they had loads of nibbles which were too delicious!) we won't be eating again for a while. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


So love hearing all the CHRISTMAS stories and that is hysterical about the barking dog in the cupboard and the crashing DGD. Your life is anything but boring and you always make me smile or downright laugh oUt loud.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I posted the mermaid tail here and one photo has DGD wearing it. Not sure how long they should be but think it could have been longer?: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-440324-1.html#10087808


I've just saw this over on main I'm so glad your granddaughter loved it


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today is my youngest DD's birthday as well as furbaby Sydney. I talked to her this morning wishing her Happy Birthday. She was waiting for the gym to open with her BF's mother and then later today are going to one of the wonderful museums in NYC. I am so happy she is getting to experience so much in NYC when she visit BF's family.


Wishing Hannah and Sydney a very Merry Christmas and a wonderful birthday filled with many blessings and lots of love.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all we had a long trip yesterday but made it to the Franz Josef Glacier village. Can't see the Glacier due to mist and rain. Sounds like you all had a good Christmas which is how it should be. Today we have another long drive to Queenstown and will have 5 days to enjoy the lake and mountain scenery.
Catch-up then


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today is my youngest DD's birthday as well as furbaby Sydney. I talked to her this morning wishing her Happy Birthday. She was waiting for the gym to open with her BF's mother and then later today are going to one of the wonderful museums in NYC. I am so happy she is getting to experience so much in NYC when she visit BF's family.


I was forgetting that Hannah was in NYC, and had a moment of puzzle there. The museum trip should be a real highlight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I'm not a techie. What I do is send pics to my email. Then open and save them from email.


I am very new to this phone Joy- but will see if I can figure out how to do that, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, I am just beginning page9 and you have all chatted up to 29- I have no idea how long it will take to read all that.
> Christmas day was lovely, starting with the journey in to the Quaker Meeting- took my knitting to fill in a gap at the central Railway Station- [I must try photographing this newest Guernsey- it is in cotton that I found at Lincraft in York Street, when I was in Sydney in 2014. - I realised I had nowhere near enough, so I hazarded getting the same colourway, from Lincraft in Christchurch (we don't have them up here) - it is a very subtle slight shift in the blue, which I am sure no one but me will notice.]
> Then out to Ann's house in Mt Albert, for lunch with her tenant, Elizabeth, (a lovely Korean girl), and Tony, a long time friend of Ann's who is into Drama and Film Making big time. It was nice seeing Charlie the retriever again. We had Salmon steaks, with potato salad, and a green salad with Avocado, tomato, cucumber and cranberries. Ann has been told this is a traditional Canadian Feast- so it was in honour of her Canadian uncle who died just on a year ago.
> All in all a good day, and my neighbour Maria, across the road has given me a plateful of Sop-a-Suey (the Samoan Chop Suey) there was obviously not much Hangi left by the time i got back! Plus a bowl of puddings- I am hoping to share these with my friend Eva when she comes around later today. The rain has eased, but it is too early to know how cloudy the day is dawning.
> Happy Christmas to many of the rest of the KTP, (except our Australians who are already, like Fan and me, into Boxing Day)


I am so glad you had a nice Christmas, Julie!

For the slight difference in shades of blue, you can alternate the 2 for a few rows to make a slightly more gradual change, & no one will notice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie glad to hear that your lovely Christmas day extended into boxing day too . Nice to chat with friends
> Dare I ask if you received gifts from your daughter I do hope you did


Talk, of gifts, but nothing I am aware of yet! She is incorrigible. BUT there has been significant conversation initiated by her on facebook, and for that I am grateful.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all we had a long trip yesterday but made it to the Franz Josef Glacier village. Can't see the Glacier due to mist and rain. Sounds like you all had a good Christmas which is how it should be. Today we have another long drive to Queenstown and will have 5 days to enjoy the lake and mountain scenery.
> Catch-up then


I learn from the tea party every day. I was not aware of 3 glaciers on the south island, so looked up Franz Josef glacier on wiki. Wow, what a wonderful glacier field.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Ah - glad you could reach Bronwen, Julie! And happy that you and others had a nice Christmas. I am hoping those feeling ill are on the mend. And glad Sonja's dinner was good and the house is still intact! We hosted a brunch Christmas Eve morning, followed by a lunch for the second wave of guests and then a ham dinner on Christmas day for my sister and family....so now I am ready for a quiet day today and catching up, here. But the food was nice and we were blessed to have so many visitors!


 :sm24: Thank you, April!
Glad you had such a good day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie if your phone can send emails just email them to yourself. That's how I do my photos that I want from my phone to my computer.
> 
> Edit: Saw that Sassafras said the same thing!


Thanks, Gwen I'll tackle that in a bit- I need to be armed with my reading glasses!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday to your daughter Gwen and to Sidney .glad daughter is enjoying herself in NYC
> Mishka got a big bone as a present off middle son and normally she takes them straight outside but yesterday she must have thought I'm not missing what's going on in here . I think she thought all the parcels were for her ????


Is that a growl I see? Or just a chance curl of the lip?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Boxing Day, everyone. Read the first couple pages and here we are on page 46 already! Sonja, so sorry you and son are dealing with such a mean bug! Hoprit leaves you quickly.
> 
> We had a perfect Christmas. DGS got the perfect crane and was so happy he wiggled all over. We were together Christmas Eve and then for brunch yesterday am. In the afternoon DD, DSIL and DGS left for inlaws' in Iowa. DD2 and I saw a movie--Fences (wonderful!) and picked up Chinese food for dinner--the only places open and full of police and very busy! And
> the weather was crazy!! Pouring down rain!
> ...


Perfect Christmas sounds lovely.
Great you have a day off!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine is the same--the machine came with only one so had to get more immediately. Luckily they were not too expensive.


The ones at Spotlight that were labelled Janome were just expensive enough the day that I was there, that I was not prepared to take the risk. Still to get into the Website.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Would that be grown in Walla Walla, Washington? Like Vidalia onions are named for the region?


Could be I guess!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 5 45pm and I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas day/boxing.
> 
> For the most part all went well here. Gage and Greg got into words and Greg left. Needless to say that I was in tears for the better part of the day. Just looking forward to bed now.
> 
> Hope Santa spoiled everyone rotten. ????????????


So sorry to hear the day did not end well, especially since it was Christmas. Hugs Mel and loads of love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And I remember peanut butter and onions?


Think of it as how the Thai use peanut sauce for chicken sate. Try it, you'll love it. I use a little salt on the onion slices and mmmmm. Especially lovely with the sweet onions, which I use. I'm tempting fate talking about this with my losing weight. I'm probably gaining just talking aboUt it. I use more peanut butter than normal when combining with onion. TE onion sHoUld be raw and a fresh slice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL is that spellcheck striking again, or a simple typo!? I sure hope they do gets her MEDS right, and that it's not the MESS!!!!!!!


That is too funny. Yes, men's. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm23: That looks super, Daralene- you are so modest about your creative abilities!


Almost missed this. Wow, thank you so much Julie. That means a lot.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> And one more photo from today.... DD and BF got Serena a really cool kitchen (2nd hand in excellent condition) it came with some utensils and a popping popcorn maker, and also bought some pretend food that can be cut (its put together in pieces with velcro) .... soooo cool. I went there today and got this photo of her in her Chef's hat and apron. I have no idea why I didnt take a photo of the kitchen, but I will next time I am there.


Just saw all the photos of chef and Doc Serena. Can't believe how she has grown. A beautiful little girl. CanT wait to see the new to her little kitchen. I got a really cute one Thad been set out for the garbage, won't know why, like new, but DGD was not enticed. Think she is more interested in other things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I'm Off for a while. Had a little fever again, so feeling fine bUt ready for a nap. Virtual hugs to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My daughter is a big fan also and I'll probably join her at a party sometime. There was a "communal" event before Thanksgiving where over 50 independent sellers set up their "pop up" stores in a small conference center about an hour south of here and set up dressing rooms etc. It was hugely successful, I hear and wish I'd gone - I'll keep watching for new ones to come around. Since some of the items are limited, each seller ends up with different prints, etc. A great idea!


All of the patterns in the fabrics are limited. Try on all leggings. Some run a little small especially the patterned ones. I can only wear the tall and curvy (TC). DD floats between the one size (OS) & the teen size. I can wear a 2x in all tops except the Irma, which I need 3x because the sleeves are tightened


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Talk, of gifts, but nothing I am aware of yet! She is incorrigible. BUT there has been significant conversation initiated by her on facebook, and for that I am grateful.


That is good news


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all we had a long trip yesterday but made it to the Franz Josef Glacier village. Can't see the Glacier due to mist and rain. Sounds like you all had a good Christmas which is how it should be. Today we have another long drive to Queenstown and will have 5 days to enjoy the lake and mountain scenery.
> Catch-up then


I was wondering how yesterday went- Happy motoring today! You may have to rely on the summary, we've been chatting so

Just had a visit from Alastair and his youngest, Paul, to drop of some prezzies on their way to Hamilton, to see Lisa. All I had in return was the block I made about thirty years ago for tying heddles, for my floor loom, which Alastair has in the garage at the house they rent out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad you had a nice Christmas, Julie!
> 
> For the slight difference in shades of blue, you can alternate the 2 for a few rows to make a slightly more gradual change, & no one will notice.


 :sm24: 
I have contemplated doing that.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm headed to mine too, David seems to have fallen asleep on the couch with two dogs. lol


I love the slippers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is too funny. Yes, men's. LOL


I think this time it has to be spellcheck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Almost missed this. Wow, thank you so much Julie. That means a lot.


I am quite sincere when I say that, Daralene.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news


 :sm24: It is a good step in the direction I hope for.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Sam that is some bed holy moly. Cashmeregma- sorry you have a fever get better soon
Grandmapaula I'm happy for your grandson's engagement and your other gs videoing it for you.
Have a great day {{Hugs}} to all


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage is gone gone to Chris and Bondes and will be sleeping over there tonight. The dog has been out and is happily snoozing on the couch. I have a headache and might just join the dog. 

Will check in here later on ☺


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've been in touch by email with Joan, Msvette godson, they're terribly sad and grieving so much at her passing.
> They're very grateful for support from all over and thank you very much. They say deaths come in 3s, and that's definitely what we are experiencing right now. The travelling is great to keep a positive outlook, with our lovely scenery as we cruise along.


They remain in my prayers, as do you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jie, super glad Alaztair visited you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been enjoying everyone's Christmas stories and pictures - looks like most of us had a wonderful holiday. We, of course, had chaos for Christmas Eve and Day, but SO much fun!! Bob has downloaded pictures to my computer, so I'll try to put some up later.
> 
> The biggest news of the day (which I knew about ahead of time) was that GS Kenny proposed to his girlfriend Arin!! And she said YES. I think it will be a year or two before they get married, but it's coming!! GS Anthony stopped over on his way home from seeing his dad and showed us a video of the proposal. Kenny gave Arin a huge box with a couple more boxes inside it - in the middle was a box with a big candy ring - when she turned to show him that she had stuck it in her mouth, there was Kenny, down on one knee, with the real ring in his hand. She froze for a couple of seconds, screamed "Yes" and tackled him. She already had a ring on "that" finger, so she had to get that off, but he got the size perfectly and the engagement ring slid right on! He had been saving for a long time, I was on the phone when he and his mom were shopping on line. They ran into a really good sale and Becki found a $100 - off coupon, so he got a beautiful ring for a lot less that he expected. He says that he's going to start saving for the wedding!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Ken & Arin


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, your GD looks so happy, what a pretty girl. Hope you are OK after a rest.

Julie, nice you had a visit from your DB & even better he brought gifts.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello and Merry Christmas to Everyone, I hope it was a happy day for all. I have been down with the crud and am way, way behind....about 30 pages to go from last week. DH caught the crud from the triplets when we went to Ohio and brought it home, got better, and now he is starting to cough again and I have whatever. As my Mom used to say "it will go away the same way it came" or "sleep is the best medicine." Speaking of my my dear mother, it is the first anniversary of her passing this week. Miss her so much!

Prayers for all who are in need and hugs to everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam still holds the award for best auto-correct IMHO, when his "hostess with the mostest" became "hostess with thermostats"!! :sm23:


LOLOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I couldn't even say it never-mind know what it means????


Me either! LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been enjoying everyone's Christmas stories and pictures - looks like most of us had a wonderful holiday. We, of course, had chaos for Christmas Eve and Day, but SO much fun!! Bob has downloaded pictures to my computer, so I'll try to put some up later.
> 
> The biggest news of the day (which I knew about ahead of time) was that GS Kenny proposed to his girlfriend Arin!! And she said YES. I think it will be a year or two before they get married, but it's coming!! GS Anthony stopped over on his way home from seeing his dad and showed us a video of the proposal. Kenny gave Arin a huge box with a couple more boxes inside it - in the middle was a box with a big candy ring - when she turned to show him that she had stuck it in her mouth, there was Kenny, down on one knee, with the real ring in his hand. She froze for a couple of seconds, screamed "Yes" and tackled him. She already had a ring on "that" finger, so she had to get that off, but he got the size perfectly and the engagement ring slid right on! He had been saving for a long time, I was on the phone when he and his mom were shopping on line. They ran into a really good sale and Becki found a $100 - off coupon, so he got a beautiful ring for a lot less that he expected. He says that he's going to start saving for the wedding!!
> 
> ...


Oh wow, what a great way to top off the year! I hope her mom is on board, but one can never tell. 
Congrats to the couple and the rest of you. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Talk, of gifts, but nothing I am aware of yet! She is incorrigible. BUT there has been significant conversation initiated by her on facebook, and for that I am grateful.


 :sm24: It is good that she is conversing at least, and that she is initiating it. You may get your bday and Christmas gifts next Christmas. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I love the slippers


LOL! I told David that his slippers are a hit. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I got all the shopping done, found some good deals on wrapping paper, boxes, bows, and an outdoor control for the Christmas lights so don't have to go out to unplug them, just turn them on and off with the remote, $10 so not bad at all. Got all the grocery shopping done so now the fridge and cupboard don't look like Mother Hubbard's pantry. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jie, super glad Alaztair visited you.


Thanks Joy!
It was quite a surprise- I have now an Aromatherapy kit, and some lovely looking Shortbread.

Still got a dear little Christmas cake from Fan's Christmas hamper- I gave away most of what I had made myself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're giving Caitlin a pram too! She's already got a buggy for her 'baby' (no name, just Baby!) but baby keeps sliding out of it as Caitlin can't fasten the harness! This is a little purple pram and I'm sure she'll love it - yes, I will try to remember to get pictures! :sm09:


Well Elizabeth loved the pram. Made a beeline for it as soon as she walked into the room. As for the Poppett well she looked at him, took him out and tossed him away. Next time he was put in the pram she took him out, looked at him and tossed him away! But she isn't really ready for dolls so hopefully she will like him later. 
He was going to a girl but it turned out that the expected gender was wrong. The hair didn't help. But as I was finishing him Sunday morning I didn't have time to try long hair. Brett looked at him and said he looked like Arthur Dent from Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy so he is Arthur. He may get Arthur Chris. Vick asked if I had named him and I said I had Chrissy in mind as she was for Christmas but when the expected gender proved wrong I started thinking Chris. But to me Arthur Chris doesn't flow. 
And I forgot in my rush to take a photo. Will take one next week when I am there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday to your daughter Gwen and to Sidney .glad daughter is enjoying herself in NYC
> Mishka got a big bone as a present off middle son and normally she takes them straight outside but yesterday she must have thought I'm not missing what's going on in here . I think she thought all the parcels were for her ????


Wow, Mishka is such a beautiful dog, as is what I see of your fireplace area. Bones do bring out the dog for sure,and I think you are right about not wanting to miss out on anything. Our dear Roland stayed on his blankets so you can tell he is up there in age. He was always the first under the tree, sniffing out the presents and finding his. He unwrapped his too in those days, so we made it easy with no bow or tape. Fun days. I made him steak and sliced it thin and then into very small pieces. He ate by the table between DH and DS. His present was doggie diapers, which I'm sure is more a present to the son and family. He didn't smell out his pepperoni under the tree but sent it home for him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, your GD looks so happy, what a pretty girl. Hope you are OK after a rest.
> 
> Julie, nice you had a visit from your DB & even better he brought gifts.


Thanks, Bonnie! The gifts were a total surprise. I had mean't to knit the boys a scarf each, but have been slow starting that project.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Bonnie! The gifts were a total surprise. I had mean't to knit the boys a scarf each, but have been slow starting that project.


Wow, have to look up your post about this. Sounds wonderful and makes me happy for you.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be creepy, but gave me good laugh. DH wanted a dog when first married, but we couldn't have one in the apt so I got a battery operated one (before remote controls) and that thing creeped me out too.


For the last year of my mum's life, she had severe dementia and was in a nursing home. We were able to take her dog to visit her, but the cat was less easy to transport. One of the nursing home staff had what seemed at first a brilliant idea of giving her a very realistic battery operated cat. That totally freaked her out, and she said it was always watching her. We had to take it away.

On a happier note, this Christmas my daughter and family, knowing that I really want a dog, gave me a life size toy Jack Russell (I do NOT want a Jack Russell), as a sort of joke present. My grandson really wanted that toy (even though he has a real dog of his own) and spent a long time on Christmas Day trying to persuade me that he would give it a better home than I could. This morning, he came round for breakfast, and while he was here, had a fall and sprained his ankle. An hour or so after he went home, I had a phone call from him to say that his ankle really hurt, and the thing that would help him to feel better would be the dog. I realised at that point that I definitely needed someone to dog sit for a few days while I put the house to rights after Christmas! He now has the dog, and we are both happy! :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Hello and Merry Christmas to Everyone, I hope it was a happy day for all. I have been down with the crud and am way, way behind....about 30 pages to go from last week. DH caught the crud from the triplets when we went to Ohio and brought it home, got better, and now he is starting to cough again and I have whatever. As my Mom used to say "it will go away the same way it came" or "sleep is the best medicine." Speaking of my my dear mother, it is the first anniversary of her passing this week. Miss her so much!
> 
> Prayers for all who are in need and hugs to everyone.


Hoping you both recover quickly.
Sorry to hear your Mom's passing is so recent, and so close to Christmas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think this time it has to be spellcheck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh no....... think it is my brain that needs a check. I know my typing is really bad on the ipad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Hello and Merry Christmas to Everyone, I hope it was a happy day for all. I have been down with the crud and am way, way behind....about 30 pages to go from last week. DH caught the crud from the triplets when we went to Ohio and brought it home, got better, and now he is starting to cough again and I have whatever. As my Mom used to say "it will go away the same way it came" or "sleep is the best medicine." Speaking of my my dear mother, it is the first anniversary of her passing this week. Miss her so much!
> 
> Prayers for all who are in need and hugs to everyone.


Seems so many have been sick this Christmas. I've never know a Christmas like this one for illness. Sure hope you feel better soon. Hard when a loved one passes but the Holidays sure mark it with sadness. Big Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: It is good that she is conversing at least, and that she is initiating it. You may get your bday and Christmas gifts next Christmas. :sm16:


Yes it is! And that the DGD was so thrilled with her gift that she messaged me on Facebook. The slow arrival of the Christmas gift will be because we are still in our long Holiday Weekend, and the Banks are still closed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> For the last year of my mum's life, she had severe dementia and was in a nursing home. We were able to take her dog to visit her, but the cat was less easy to transport. One of the nursing home staff had what seemed at first a brilliant idea of giving her a very realistic battery operated cat. That totally freaked her out, and she said it was always watching her. We had to take it away.
> 
> On a happier note, this Christmas my daughter and family, knowing that I really want a dog, gave me a life size toy Jack Russell (I do NOT want a Jack Russell), as a sort of joke present. My grandson really wanted that toy (even though he has a real dog of his own) and spent a long time on Christmas Day trying to persuade me that he would give it a better home than I could. This morning, he came round for breakfast, and while he was here, had a fall and sprained his ankle. An hour or so after he went home, I had a phone call from him to say that his ankle really hurt, and the thing that would help him to feel better would be the dog. I realised at that point that I definitely needed someone to dog sit for a few days while I put the house to rights after Christmas! He now has the dog, and we are both happy! :sm01:


So cute. It must be an adorable toy dog and I love your solution. Sure puts a good spin on the sprained ankle.

Do you know, I have a teddy bear. DGD gave it to me last Christmas, so it decorates my bed and I have a small blanket my mom knit, so I have regressed now to having a blankie and teddy bear. I'll start to worry if I wake up sucking my thumb. 
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well Elizabeth loved the pram. Made a beeline for it as soon as she walked into the room. As for the Poppett well she looked at him, took him out and tossed him away. Next time he was put in the pram she took him out, looked at him and tossed him away! But she isn't really ready for dolls so hopefully she will like him later.
> He was going to a girl but it turned out that the expected gender was wrong. The hair didn't help. But as I was finishing him Sunday morning I didn't have time to try long hair. Brett looked at him and said he looked like Arthur Dent from Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy so he is Arthur. He may get Arthur Chris. Vick asked if I had named him and I said I had Chrissy in mind as she was for Christmas but when the expected gender proved wrong I started thinking Chris. But to me Arthur Chris doesn't flow.
> And I forgot in my rush to take a photo. Will take one next week when I am there.


That is great the pram is a success, but how funny her reaction to Arthur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking forward to seeing Arthur Poppet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it is! And that the DGD was so thrilled with her gift that she messaged me on Facebook. The slow arrival of the Christmas gift will be because we are still in our long Holiday Weekend, and the Banks are still closed.


What was her gift? How lovely that you got a message from her!

Sure hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no....... think it is my brain that needs a check. I know my typing is really bad on the ipad.


I know I really need my glasses when typing on the phone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So cute. It must be an adorable toy dog and I love your solution. Sure puts a good spin on the sprained ankle.
> 
> Do you know, I have a teddy bear. DGD gave it to me last Christmas, so it decorates my bed and I have a small blanket my mom knit, so I have regressed now to having a blankie and teddy bear. I'll start to worry if I wake up sucking my thumb.
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Oh Daralene, thanks for the giggle!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Have a nice but busy Christmas. At my brothers overnight and Mum and I are the only ones up so grabbing the chance to get on. 
Sunday at Vicky's for most of the day. Did our puzzle in the evening when extra family members present. 
Here at my brothers we had almost everyone here. David was the only one in the state missing. One brother in Vietnam with his DD. His DS is in Tasmania. But the two interstaters have both come over. 

Yesterday Maryanne's medicine dispenser wouldn't open so we had to go into her chemist. Not normally a problem but with only the city stores open everyone and their dog seemed to be in town. I had seen a light the other I liked the look of and the shop it was in town I had thought I would get one. But when it took me 10 minutes to drive 1/4 mile and a long line for car park I dropped Maryanne off got petrol and spent another 10 minutes on the same stretch. But with many bo right turns (like left for many of you) it was hard to get where I needed to go without taking the same route. 
But at least she was fixed. 
So will go in either today or tomorrow depending on when we get back. 
And I hope to have a couple of quite days. And Maryanne goes to Ireland again Saturday so I will go and stay there. 
And now to see how far I get reading before more people get up or my iPad needs feeding. Which it is close to needing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What was her gift? How lovely that you got a message from her!
> 
> Sure hope you get yours soon.


I gave her a rather nice volume of Adult Colouring-in pictures. It has Cards you can colour and cut out, party invitations and so on.

I'll not be holding my breath though, regards anything concrete for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's what I had to pick up yesterday. I'll get them in the oven in a couple of hours.
> 
> And guess what? My friend E has been doing genealogy and discovered we are distant cousins! I recognized some of the names in the lineage as my known ancestors. What a world! ????


What a small world indeed. 
My SIL is working on our family tree using ancestry.com and we spent a couple of hours last night adding people to it from Mums and mine memories. Really enjoyed doing it. No need to do our Fathers mothers side as that is traced back over 150 years. Or could try from there but as we have the info useful to have it to hand first.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think I have that book or at least know I have one that is knit your own nativity; got it several years ago with the intentions of "quickly knitting it up" and right now have no idea where it is hidden! I just may need to dig it out and start some it for next year. Love your beginnings. Baby Jesus does make me think of an acorn with a smile....no offense meant. I think it is adorable!


I do think baby Jesus looks a bit odd but so does the one in the book so it wasn't me! But had left it so late I didn't have many options, but the other characters look better.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear about some of our family being under the weather. Sending healing prayers your way.

I hope everyone has a great day. Chat later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer I really really love the purple mermaid tail! Don't understand why I shouldn't try it though...why would I need the bubble wrap? It's been awhile since I fell. Speaking of falling though, Marianne has fallen twice in the past two weeks. No broken bones but lots of bruising. She promises to talk to her doctor about it as she isn't tripping over anything; thinking it is the meds she is on. She really is having a difficult time lately and struggling with her limitations since her heart surgery. Has her feeling very, very low. Would appreciate all prayers forher.


That's not sounding good. Must be hard caring for her mum through all this. How would they manage without C I wonder? Praying for her and her ongoing health issues and indeed the whole families.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Won't we all? Oh, you mean Margaret's! Sorry, I had to think about that for a sec. lol


Seeing Jesus rather than my knitted one would be fantastic!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well Elizabeth loved the pram. Made a beeline for it as soon as she walked into the room. As for the Poppett well she looked at him, took him out and tossed him away. Next time he was put in the pram she took him out, looked at him and tossed him away! But she isn't really ready for dolls so hopefully she will like him later.
> He was going to a girl but it turned out that the expected gender was wrong. The hair didn't help. But as I was finishing him Sunday morning I didn't have time to try long hair. Brett looked at him and said he looked like Arthur Dent from Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy so he is Arthur. He may get Arthur Chris. Vick asked if I had named him and I said I had Chrissy in mind as she was for Christmas but when the expected gender proved wrong I started thinking Chris. But to me Arthur Chris doesn't flow.
> And I forgot in my rush to take a photo. Will take one next week when I am there.


 :sm06: Oh dear, the poor poppett, tossed away, she's definitely a girl who knows what she doesn't want, she'll probably love him later. lol 
I love The hichhiker's guide to the galaxy, I have it dvr'd and watch it every so often. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> For the last year of my mum's life, she had severe dementia and was in a nursing home. We were able to take her dog to visit her, but the cat was less easy to transport. One of the nursing home staff had what seemed at first a brilliant idea of giving her a very realistic battery operated cat. That totally freaked her out, and she said it was always watching her. We had to take it away.
> 
> On a happier note, this Christmas my daughter and family, knowing that I really want a dog, gave me a life size toy Jack Russell (I do NOT want a Jack Russell), as a sort of joke present. My grandson really wanted that toy (even though he has a real dog of his own) and spent a long time on Christmas Day trying to persuade me that he would give it a better home than I could. This morning, he came round for breakfast, and while he was here, had a fall and sprained his ankle. An hour or so after he went home, I had a phone call from him to say that his ankle really hurt, and the thing that would help him to feel better would be the dog. I realised at that point that I definitely needed someone to dog sit for a few days while I put the house to rights after Christmas! He now has the dog, and we are both happy! :sm01:


Too funny, your grandson sure knows how to work it. lol A great solution to make you both happy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathleen Doris lovely story about the toy dog loved it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it is! And that the DGD was so thrilled with her gift that she messaged me on Facebook. The slow arrival of the Christmas gift will be because we are still in our long Holiday Weekend, and the Banks are still closed.


That's wonderful that she liked it and messaged you yourself to let you know. :sm24:

Lol! So there is hope? :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So cute. It must be an adorable toy dog and I love your solution. Sure puts a good spin on the sprained ankle.
> 
> Do you know, I have a teddy bear. DGD gave it to me last Christmas, so it decorates my bed and I have a small blanket my mom knit, so I have regressed now to having a blankie and teddy bear. I'll start to worry if I wake up sucking my thumb.
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So cute. It must be an adorable toy dog and I love your solution. Sure puts a good spin on the sprained ankle.
> 
> Do you know, I have a teddy bear. DGD gave it to me last Christmas, so it decorates my bed and I have a small blanket my mom knit, so I have regressed now to having a blankie and teddy bear. I'll start to worry if I wake up sucking my thumb.
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Oh, Daralene!! Cam't stop giggling at the mental picture :sm23: :sm23:

Going to try to attach some pictures of the "grammy jammies" (crosses fingers)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wonderful pictures of grammy jammies. You did yourself proud. Thanks for sharing. Sun is shining and snow is actually melting off the back deck steps. A beautiful slushy snow day here in Utah.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Daralene!! Cam't stop giggling at the mental picture :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Going to try to attach some pictures of the "grammy jammies" (crosses fingers)


Those all look so comfortable. No wonder they want to wear them for more than just bedtime. I love the way you have matched the fabric to the person. Brilliant work!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wonderful pictures of grammy jammies. You did yourself proud. Thanks for sharing. Sun is shining and snow is actually melting off the back deck steps. A beautiful slushy snow day here in Utah.


Thanks, I love to do it for them - but I think I created a monster - I'm going to have to do more with the grand kids beginning to acquire serious boyfriends, girlfriends and now a fiancee. Gonna have to pick a cut off point at sometime!!

Right now, it's pouring rain here, about 40F, and "blowin' a hooley" as Kate says. Any snow we have left is at the ends of driveways and sides of the roads and is muddy and black - yuck :sm03: ! Don't think we are expecting any too soon, but I don't think we'll be as lucky as we were last year when we had one of the warmest and snowless winters on record.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Re: pets making holidays fun like kids....here the pets most certainly do including stealing each others toys! Wish I could capture the grumbling between Gracie and Alice and even Sydney sometimes when they take each others toys. So funny!



Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday to the kids!
> 
> Mishka is such a love. Pets make holidays fun, just like kids. :sm04:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does sound easy and good; copied it and saved it.



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have a good recipe for peanut butter cookies that is probably gluten free. I always make them because of their simplicity.
> 
> It is just one cup of peanut butter, one cup of sugar, and one egg, at 350 for 10 minutes. They are sooo yummy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wondering if I can download some photos I took on the phone.
> 
> No won't work, BOTHER!


 :sm13:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the proposal! How exciting even if the actual wedding will be awhile away yet.



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been enjoying everyone's Christmas stories and pictures - looks like most of us had a wonderful holiday. We, of course, had chaos for Christmas Eve and Day, but SO much fun!! Bob has downloaded pictures to my computer, so I'll try to put some up later.
> 
> The biggest news of the day (which I knew about ahead of time) was that GS Kenny proposed to his girlfriend Arin!! And she said YES. I think it will be a year or two before they get married, but it's coming!! GS Anthony stopped over on his way home from seeing his dad and showed us a video of the proposal. Kenny gave Arin a huge box with a couple more boxes inside it - in the middle was a box with a big candy ring - when she turned to show him that she had stuck it in her mouth, there was Kenny, down on one knee, with the real ring in his hand. She froze for a couple of seconds, screamed "Yes" and tackled him. She already had a ring on "that" finger, so she had to get that off, but he got the size perfectly and the engagement ring slid right on! He had been saving for a long time, I was on the phone when he and his mom were shopping on line. They ran into a really good sale and Becki found a $100 - off coupon, so he got a beautiful ring for a lot less that he expected. He says that he's going to start saving for the wedding!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks, I love to do it for them - but I think I created a monster - I'm going to have to do more with the grand kids beginning to acquire serious boyfriends, girlfriends and now a fiancee. Gonna have to pick a cut off point at sometime!!
> 
> Right now, it's pouring rain here, about 40F, and "blowin' a hooley" as Kate says. Any snow we have left is at the ends of driveways and sides of the roads and is muddy and black - yuck :sm03: ! Don't think we are expecting any too soon, but I don't think we'll be as lucky as we were last year when we had one of the warmest and snowless winters on record.


I can quite see that it could become an impossible task. Perhaps you could limit it to just the under-12s (or whatever age you thought right), or have them draw lucky tickets - the 6 winners each year get pyjamas, the rest have to hope to be luckier next year! I'll bet they are one of their favourite presents, and one that they will always remember.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Sam that is some bed holy moly. Cashmeregma- sorry you have a fever get better soon
> Grandmapaula I'm happy for your grandson's engagement and your other gs videoing it for you.
> Have a great day {{Hugs}} to all


Congratulations to the happy couple.

Jammies are wonderful! But I can see why you'd want to establish a limit...!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How precious! Little Doctor Serena on call....amazing how fast she has changed from baby to toddler. Just a precious little girl.


Yes she sure is changing. She is full of pretend play. So cute to watch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I never thought it was odd looking because of your knitting! Your skills are fantastic! It was just what popped into my mind when I first saw it. I can't imagine knitting something so small


darowil said:


> I do think baby Jesus looks a bit odd but so does the one in the book so it wasn't me! But had left it so late I didn't have many options, but the other characters look better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Paula I just love all the grammy jammies! What a delightful tradition and you can just tell how much they are loved! Great looking family too.


Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Daralene!! Cam't stop giggling at the mental picture :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Going to try to attach some pictures of the "grammy jammies" (crosses fingers)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a great idea about the jammies! Would definitely make it exciting and yet less demanding on Paula.



Kathleendoris said:


> I can quite see that it could become an impossible task. Perhaps you could limit it to just the under-12s (or whatever age you thought right), or have them draw lucky tickets - the 6 winners each year get pyjamas, the rest have to hope to be luckier next year! I'll bet they are one of their favourite presents, and one that they will always remember.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

How nice to get a visit from your brother and talk to your DD, Julie.

I didn't get much done today after all...but tomorrow's another day. I need to sit down and make a new list of goals for the coming months. I didn't make as many goals this year as I'd hoped, but I know I can do better. I just have to keep motivated.

The ribbed hat idea works well for shaping the cat ears (no sewing), but I did get tired of it! Third idea now underway.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you ladies for starting us off. Hope everyone has had a good Christmas. Mine was lovely with all the family here. Lots of food. Everyone took some home and I still had enough left to have my brother and SIL over for dinner tonight. Still have some turkey which I'll use to either make a pot pie or a salad. This morning, I thought I would check the garbage bag to make sure there weren't any gifts dropped in there. Good thing I did too because my nephew's pjs were left in a bag. The weather today has been a mixed bag. Sun was shining for a while and then it started to rain. It's about 50F right now but expected to drop below 0 overnight. I've got lots of catching up to do because you're already at page 56. Back to reading.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost forgot. Just hung this little guy on the tree. Each of the Karate students got one from Renshi Jenn.


That is a cute decoration. Hope you and Gage had a great Christmas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Actually the barking wasn't the worst, it panted as well....that was creepy coming from a dark cupboard!


Oh my! :sm06: That would creep me out too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Had a great time yesterday at eldest sons. Loads of food and good company. Today just myself and sister here. Went to the local supermarket and got some bargain clothes. Out tomorrow to youngest son for the day. 
For those that didn't have a great time, remember it is only one day, and next year will be better. 
Lovely to hear from you Julie. We were back about an hour later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday to your daughter Gwen and to Sidney .glad daughter is enjoying herself in NYC
> Mishka got a big bone as a present off middle son and normally she takes them straight outside but yesterday she must have thought I'm not missing what's going on in here . I think she thought all the parcels were for her ????


Aaaw. Lovely photo of her and I love your Christmas background.

Happy Birthday to Hannah, Gwen. :sm11:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Seeing Jesus rather than my knitted one would be fantastic!


And quite a shock too, at least while we are on this side of the dirt. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Daralene!! Cam't stop giggling at the mental picture :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Going to try to attach some pictures of the "grammy jammies" (crosses fingers)


Those are great! And lovely grandchildren. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks, I love to do it for them - but I think I created a monster - I'm going to have to do more with the grand kids beginning to acquire serious boyfriends, girlfriends and now a fiancee. Gonna have to pick a cut off point at sometime!!
> 
> Right now, it's pouring rain here, about 40F, and "blowin' a hooley" as Kate says. Any snow we have left is at the ends of driveways and sides of the roads and is muddy and black - yuck :sm03: ! Don't think we are expecting any too soon, but I don't think we'll be as lucky as we were last year when we had one of the warmest and snowless winters on record.


And great grands will definitely want some when they come along... Yes, you are going to need all year to get them done at some point. lolol
Our snow was almost all melted then it all froze yesterday and it's melting a bit now but will refreeze overnight. Yuck.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm back there too melody - bet i have more to catch up then you do. lol --- sam


Hi Sam, hope you're feeling a lot better and that the family is over the bug they all had. My brother and my niece both have colds and came for Christmas dinner. Sure hope they didn't leave a bug behind. I'll know in a couple of days.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very new to this phone Joy- but will see if I can figure out how to do that, thanks for the suggestion!


With my phone, I plug in the cord to the laptop and a screen comes up with view files which takes me to all the photos on my phone and I drag whichever one I want to the desktop on my laptop. :sm11:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds wise- clearly need something I would say. They have batteries so not sure how portable they are. With a lift it coul dbe put in the van, but doubt whether you could do it otherwise as the batteries are very heavy.However manual wheelchairs can be thrown into most cars (but then either pushing or for you to be able to move it- and I suspect that this will just as hard as walking).


My DH had a scooter and we had a lift at the back of the van. There's no way we could lift it ourselves. He also had an electric wheelchair and that also was heavy. It went on the lift as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Wishing all the Knitting Tea Party members a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Very Healthy New Year!
> 
> Jackie


Thank you and the same to you. I wasn't on yesterday so missed all the posts yesterday.
.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, wonderful pics of family and Jammie's.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have to fit it in when I can. We always seem to be on the go. Plus, I can't knit or crochet for longer than an hour or so at a time do to a rotator cuff tear in my left shoulder.
> 
> Right now, I'm starting a sweater for myself, my first!
> 
> Ribbing done for the front half.


You're off to a good start with your sweater. I sympathize with you and the rotator cuff tear. I have both shoulders but the left one is really bad the last couple of days. I guess it's due to all the Christmas activities. Glad you have joined our Tea Party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> The mermaid tail has been delivered. I think the lady loved it and her daughter will too.
> 
> The hand towel was made with organic cotton. It was so soft to work with.[/quote
> 
> I'm sure her daughter loved the mermaid tail -it's beautiful. Good job. Also like the hand towel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer I really really love the purple mermaid tail! Don't understand why I shouldn't try it though...why would I need the bubble wrap? It's been awhile since I fell. Speaking of falling though, Marianne has fallen twice in the past two weeks. No broken bones but lots of bruising. She promises to talk to her doctor about it as she isn't tripping over anything; thinking it is the meds she is on. She really is having a difficult time lately and struggling with her limitations since her heart surgery. Has her feeling very, very low. Would appreciate all prayers forher.


Sorry that Marianne has been falling but thank goodness she hasn't broken any bones. Prayers for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since many of you say you never make it to the main digest any more I just had to share this here. It is on today's daily digest.
> 
> 'Twas The Knitter's Night Before Christmas
> 
> ...


That's great, Gwen. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> With my phone, I plug in the cord to the laptop and a screen comes up with view files which takes me to all the photos on my phone and I drag whichever one I want to the desktop on my laptop. :sm11:


I tried that with my phone and the computer told me there were no files to view. I guess it depends on the individual phone. Now I email them to myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's wonderful that she liked it and messaged you yourself to let you know. :sm24:
> 
> Lol! So there is hope? :sm23:


I reckon so!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only up to page 14 but am rather tired so I'll sign off until tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Daralene!! Cam't stop giggling at the mental picture :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Going to try to attach some pictures of the "grammy jammies" (crosses fingers)


They do look good! A Jammy Party?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> How nice to get a visit from your brother and talk to your DD, Julie.
> 
> I didn't get much done today after all...but tomorrow's another day. I need to sit down and make a new list of goals for the coming months. I didn't make as many goals this year as I'd hoped, but I know I can do better. I just have to keep motivated.
> 
> The ribbed hat idea works well for shaping the cat ears (no sewing), but I did get tired of it! Third idea now underway.


 :sm24: sorry for limited reply- I am nearly falling asleep over the keyboard, and it is not even mid afternoon. Not sure why.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Had a great time yesterday at eldest sons. Loads of food and good company. Today just myself and sister here. Went to the local supermarket and got some bargain clothes. Out tomorrow to youngest son for the day.
> For those that didn't have a great time, remember it is only one day, and next year will be better.
> Lovely to hear from you Julie. We were back about an hour later.


 :sm24: I don't like to be a nuisance- but that call filter you have is good, and so necessary in Britain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> With my phone, I plug in the cord to the laptop and a screen comes up with view files which takes me to all the photos on my phone and I drag whichever one I want to the desktop on my laptop. :sm11:


For some reason even when connected it fails to connect properly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I tried that with my phone and the computer told me there were no files to view. I guess it depends on the individual phone. Now I email them to myself.


Haven't been able to email anything yet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Haven't been able to email anything yet.


It took me a while to figure it out on my phone. I tap the picture to open it on the phone and then have to tap the picture again to get a menu. My email option is under "share." I have Facebook, email, etc. in a list.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, thanks for giving me a laugh about your second childhood????????
Paula, great Jammie's & a good looking group of GKs.
Julie, what a great gift for your GD, I haven't seen any books like that but what a good idea, I'll have to look, my GD loves colouring & seems the more detailed the better, for her age it amazes me how well she does & Her patience 

I was out before supper holding the gates for DH while he put bales out for the calves, only -18C/0F but add the nasty wind & its -29C/-21 F & it sure feels a lot colder. Over the last few days we've got about 5" of snow.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They do look good! A Jammy Party?


The pjs are the first gift they get after dessert on Christmas Eve. Then they all go put them on before the rest of the gifts are opened. My oldest GS Anthony and Gwen have been together for a long time, so she got a pair this year. She told me that now she feels like she's really a member of the family :sm02: :sm24: !!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleen Doris, cute story about your GS & the puppy
My niece was please with her mermaid tail


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's the hat as it looks on. Color is not true.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat as it looks on. Color is not true.


Looks good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, nice hat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I tried that with my phone and the computer told me there were no files to view. I guess it depends on the individual phone. Now I email them to myself.


I have the same problem with my phone, so I just email them or post from phone. I didn't have this problem with my LG but both the droid and Samsung won't let me download.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

We are going home tomorrow. Good to be together, good to be going home to quiet, routine and Maya.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathleen Doris, cute story about your GS & the puppy
> My niece was please with her mermaid tail


What a very pretty girl.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat as it looks on. Color is not true.


I like that, turned out great. :sm24:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's so quick & easy. We love it with gravy.
> 
> 2 eggs
> 1/2 tsp salt
> ...


I saved this and will try them one day. Have to buy muffin pans first though 
:sm01:

Evelyn


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie, the young lady does look pleased! Glad it was a hit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> We are going home tomorrow. Good to be together, good to be going home to quiet, routine and Maya.


Have a good safe trip, it's always nice to go but it's always nice to get home too.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's nostalgia as well as taste; like fried bologna--not gourmet, but part of my childhood meals.


I like fried bologna. Was something we had growing up also. Just like my ground beef seasoned a bit. Don't care for SkyLine chili, either.

Kathy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope everyone had a good Christmas. Ours was for the most part peaceful and nice. We have a really warm day today and all the snow is melting. I took my dog for a walk on the trail and didn't really need a coat!
I still have plenty of catching up to do but have enjoyed seeing the knitting projects. Ohio Joy did you work Christmas day at Elm? Hopefully you got to be with family.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope everyone had a good Christmas. Ours was for the most part peaceful and nice. We have a really warm day today and all the snow is melting. I took my dog for a walk on the trail and didn't really need a coat!
I still have plenty of catching up to do but have enjoyed seeing the knitting projects. Ohio Joy did you work Christmas day at Elm? Hopefully you got to be with family.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I posted the mermaid tail here and one photo has DGD wearing it. Not sure how long they should be but think it could have been longer?: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-440324-1.html#10087808


That is perfect. I think they were intended to fit like that but my GDs all wanted them longer. I had to add to the two here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I like fried bologna. Was something we had growing up also. Just like my ground beef seasoned a bit. Don't care for SkyLine chili, either.
> 
> Kathy


Dad used to do fried bologna sandwiches.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

probably not - they are a sweet onion - grown around walla walla, washingon. a thin slice of any good sweet onion with peanut butter makes a decent sandwich. not one i would want everyday but still good. and i like a thin slice. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't recall ever having heard of a walla walla onion, Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have a hard time justifying spending that much money just to sleep on. but it is a nice bed. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That would completely fill your bedroom Sam! It is beautiful and also a pretty penny I'd say!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday youngest dd - lucky girl to have an actual new yorker show her the town. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Today is my youngest DD's birthday as well as furbaby Sydney. I talked to her this morning wishing her Happy Birthday. She was waiting for the gym to open with her BF's mother and then later today are going to one of the wonderful museums in NYC. I am so happy she is getting to experience so much in NYC when she visit BF's family.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Quick post. Congrats to the newly engaged and cute pjs. All family photos were oohed over. 

Up early tomorrow to take DGS to airport then delivering a baby blanket I duplicated for my DD1's friend. It was given to them for Jesse but his mom left it at hospital. Her mom was able to get it and her DH wanted it copied. Luckily it was a Red Heart pattern and was free. Didn't do the complete pattern so was able to get it done today. She bought the yarn and was able to find the exact color, Caron in Robins egg. Photo washes out color. 

Also got a pink kitchen set done and DGD2 took it. DGD1 took an orange one I did. DD1 liked her hat and dragon teeth fingerless gloves. The hat fit and was just right for her ponytail. The hat/mitten/cowl set I made fit DGGS2 while the matching slippers fit DGGS1. 

Trying to get WIPS completed. Still working on a pair of socks. I need to get Dumbo finished this week, too. 

Sam, how does Thursday or Friday sound for lunch? Hopefully the weather will hold for a few more days. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love this picture - paw on bone and just look at her face - looks like she is warning everyone to leave her bone alone. precious dog. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday to your daughter Gwen and to Sidney .glad daughter is enjoying herself in NYC
> Mishka got a big bone as a present off middle son and normally she takes them straight outside but yesterday she must have thought I'm not missing what's going on in here . I think she thought all the parcels were for her ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

damn - sorry gwen - forget to wish the precious sydney a happy brithday also. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Happy birthday Hanna!!!! And Sydney!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam still holds the award for best auto-correct IMHO, when his "hostess with the mostest" became "hostess with thermostats"!! :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie - noted that on the recipe. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> About 1/2 full, they really puff up
> 
> Re: Yorkshire pudding


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

exactly. ---- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Would that be grown in Walla Walla, Washington? Like Vidalia onions are named for the region?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound quick and easy. thanks for sharing. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have a good recipe for peanut butter cookies that is probably gluten free. I always make them because of their simplicity.
> 
> It is just one cup of peanut butter, one cup of sugar, and one egg, at 350 for 10 minutes. They are sooo yummy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find the pattern for the dorm boots? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, what cute photos of Serena. Isn't it great when they love their gifts
> 
> I have to make another pair of the Better Dorm Boots for GS, I made them long enough for my foot & they are too tight, he's 8????, will be big foot by the time he's a teenager????????. The coat & bunnyhug I made him seemed so big when I was seeing them but both were perfect fits????
> I had made a size 3 jacket for the little one my brothers girlfriend has adopted, he's only 18 months & it just fit too, I can't believe how tall he is, I hope he at least gets some use from it
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone made it to our 5 day destination Queenstown. The photos are the apartment and lake view pretty cool.
It's on main road but worth the high price we paid to rent it.
We left the glacier in heavy rain and cold, crossed through the Haast Pass and it's nice and sunny and 24C here, much more summery. Enjoy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick post. Congrats to the newly engaged and cute pjs. All family photos were oohed over.
> 
> ...


Those are lovely. Great that everything went well. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone made it to our 5 day destination Queenstown. The photos are the apartment and lake view pretty cool.
> It's on main road but worth the high price we paid to rent it.
> We left the glacier in heavy rain and cold, crossed through the Haast Pass and it's nice and sunny and 24C here, much more summery. Enjoy


That's beautiful! David said "man, I'd stay there, that's great", I know he was thinking fish. lol But he's right, it looks great.
David wants to know if it's the Jag is an XKJ?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Night all.


Sweet dreams.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's beautiful! David said "man, I'd stay there, that's great", I know he was thinking fish. lol But he's right, it looks great.
> David wants to know if it's the Jag is an XKJ?


Daimler 66, same as XJ12. Sure is a great place. Yes you can go fishing for blue cod, and salmon down here.
It's the adventure playground of NZ, you'd have a ball!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flyty1n - did you get all your flies ties for Christmas? --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I learn from the tea party every day. I was not aware of 3 glaciers on the south island, so looked up Franz Josef glacier on wiki. Wow, what a wonderful glacier field.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of hugs and healing energy heading your way to help you through this time - i bet you have tons of wonderful memories also which also help. --- sam



Nannyof6GS said:


> Hello and Merry Christmas to Everyone, I hope it was a happy day for all. I have been down with the crud and am way, way behind....about 30 pages to go from last week. DH caught the crud from the triplets when we went to Ohio and brought it home, got better, and now he is starting to cough again and I have whatever. As my Mom used to say "it will go away the same way it came" or "sleep is the best medicine." Speaking of my my dear mother, it is the first anniversary of her passing this week. Miss her so much!
> 
> Prayers for all who are in need and hugs to everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there something wrong with sending it early enough that it arrives for Christmas. i still think she is being nasty and vindictive. i would not have given her a Christmas gift. but then i become bear-like whenever i see children treating their parents like that. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it is! And that the DGD was so thrilled with her gift that she messaged me on Facebook. The slow arrival of the Christmas gift will be because we are still in our long Holiday Weekend, and the Banks are still closed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

For Kaye Jos David, here's the Jag It's a 1995, Daimler double 6.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely jammies paula - what a lot of work - everyone seems to be enjoying them. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Daralene!! Cam't stop giggling at the mental picture :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Going to try to attach some pictures of the "grammy jammies" (crosses fingers)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

paula - i think i would start earlier so you don't have so many to do at one time. they looked great. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks, I love to do it for them - but I think I created a monster - I'm going to have to do more with the grand kids beginning to acquire serious boyfriends, girlfriends and now a fiancee. Gonna have to pick a cut off point at sometime!!
> 
> Right now, it's pouring rain here, about 40F, and "blowin' a hooley" as Kate says. Any snow we have left is at the ends of driveways and sides of the roads and is muddy and black - yuck :sm03: ! Don't think we are expecting any too soon, but I don't think we'll be as lucky as we were last year when we had one of the warmest and snowless winters on record.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Daimler 66, same as XJ12. Sure is a great place. Yes you can go fishing for blue cod, and salmon down here.
> It's the adventure playground of NZ, you'd have a ball!


David said that's an even nicer one, he's loving the picture. 
He'd definitely have a blast. Well I would too. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> For Kaye Jos David, here's the Jag It's a 1995, Daimler double 6.


LOL! David's trying to figure out if he can modify our 1998 Buick LaSabre to look that good. lol 
He does love the Buick though, she's comfy too for long rides, but not quite that comfy. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that knit flat in two pieces or in the round? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat as it looks on. Color is not true.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nittergma - it was still a white Christmas when i went to bed last night but by morning there were just little piles of snow and i mean little. the ice was almost all gone. by midday the ground was bare and we have no snow - almost 60° today - felt lik a balmy spring day. is to fall below freezing tonight - hope the roads aren't too slick. --- sam



nittergma said:


> I hope everyone had a good Christmas. Ours was for the most part peaceful and nice. We have a really warm day today and all the snow is melting. I took my dog for a walk on the trail and didn't really need a coat!
> I still have plenty of catching up to do but have enjoyed seeing the knitting projects. Ohio Joy did you work Christmas day at Elm? Hopefully you got to be with family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love fried bologna sandwiches with cheese and mustard - maybe a thin slice of onion. yummy. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Dad used to do fried bologna sandwiches.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! David's trying to figure out if he can modify our 1998 Buick LaSabre to look that good. lol
> He does love the Buick though, she's comfy too for long rides, but not quite that comfy. :sm24:


Lol! Yes it's like riding in a comfy armchair really good on long drives, today's was 350kms round many twisty bends in the mountain pass. We had the Jag repainted recently so it looks nice and shiny again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

either day kathy - you know my time is my own so set the time. and it is your time to pick. lol --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick post. Congrats to the newly engaged and cute pjs. All family photos were oohed over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that knit flat in two pieces or in the round? --- sam


It's worked bottom up in the round. The top is done with a three needle bind off, though of course you could bind off and sew or Kitchener if you preferred.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in the top photo on the right side up high next to the ceiling - that white thing - that is the kind of heater i have. mine is called a mr. slim. heat and air. very quiet. works on the order of a heat pump. but even when it falls below zero it keeps my house nice and warm. you run it with a remote. lol

the apartment looks lovely fan - hope you hubby are having a fabulous time. what will you do while you are here? --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi everyone made it to our 5 day destination Queenstown. The photos are the apartment and lake view pretty cool.
> It's on main road but worth the high price we paid to rent it.
> We left the glacier in heavy rain and cold, crossed through the Haast Pass and it's nice and sunny and 24C here, much more summery. Enjoy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a lovely car fan - bet it is a comfortable ride. --- sam



Fan said:


> For Kaye Jos David, here's the Jag It's a 1995, Daimler double 6.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> where did you find the pattern for the dorm boots? --- sam


Here they are, they knit up quickly

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Better%20dorm%20boots


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here they are, they knit up quickly
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Better%20dorm%20boots


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, looks like a lovely place for a holiday. Pretty swanky car, makes my 10 yr old VW look pretty shabby????

I just came across this tonight, I'm thinking it needs added to the to-do list. I might get the list done if I live to be 200????

ok, it's a really pretty turtleneck cowl thing that goes down on th shoulders, if anyone's is interested you will have to PM me, when I try to post it it says too much promotion ????I'Ve never seen that before.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> in the top photo on the right side up high next to the ceiling - that white thing - that is the kind of heater i have. mine is called a mr. slim. heat and air. very quiet. works on the order of a heat pump. but even when it falls below zero it keeps my house nice and warm. you run it with a remote. lol
> 
> the apartment looks lovely fan - hope you hubby are having a fabulous time. what will you do while you are here? --- sam


We will chill out, eat plenty, enjoy the view and wind down after a tough year. Also I want to take a drive to a nearby village at Clyde, where the fabulous Touch yarn shop is and possibly buy something terrific in there. They have gorgeous hand dyed possum merino Yarns and Super patterns too. We have been here a lot and done many of the adventure things so will leave them out this time.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, looks like a lovely place for a holiday. Pretty swanky car, makes my 10 yr old VW look pretty shabby????
> 
> I just came across this tonight, I'm thinking it needs added to the to-do list. I might get the list done if I live to be 200????
> 
> ok, it's a really pretty turtleneck cowl thing that goes down on th shoulders, if anyone's is interested you will have to PM me, when I try to post it it says too much promotion ????I'Ve never seen that before.


It needed some work to get it running right and a repaint, and it's going great now. It's old and was cheap at 14K and spent around 6K getting it sorted.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, looks like a lovely place for a holiday. Pretty swanky car, makes my 10 yr old VW look pretty shabby????
> 
> I just came across this tonight, I'm thinking it needs added to the to-do list. I might get the list done if I live to be 200????
> 
> ok, it's a really pretty turtleneck cowl thing that goes down on th shoulders, if anyone's is interested you will have to PM me, when I try to post it it says too much promotion ????I'Ve never seen that before.


Apparently lots of people are posting the same link when that message comes up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lol! Yes it's like riding in a comfy armchair really good on long drives, today's was 350kms round many twisty bends in the mountain pass. We had the Jag repainted recently so it looks nice and shiny again.


She sure is pretty, and a Jag has to be comfy, I think that's part is mandatory. lol
A old boss of mine had a lovely green Jag with butter leather seats, it was lovely, never rode in it but loved to look at it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, looks like a lovely place for a holiday. Pretty swanky car, makes my 10 yr old VW look pretty shabby????
> 
> I just came across this tonight, I'm thinking it needs added to the to-do list. I might get the list done if I live to be 200????
> 
> ok, it's a really pretty turtleneck cowl thing that goes down on th shoulders, if anyone's is interested you will have to PM me, when I try to post it it says too much promotion ????I'Ve never seen that before.


Oh a Dicky? We used to have them as kids to wear under sweaters and things where a whole turtle neck shirt wasn't wanted. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Dicky


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> It needed some work to get it running right and a repaint, and it's going great now. It's old and was cheap at 14K and spent around 6K getting it sorted.


I remember you saying that, you all sure did a great job on it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, off to bed, David is heading toward Mary again tomorrow morning after he loads up, so I'd better get off here so I can get up in the morning and get his cooler filled. Have the gym and knitting tomorrow, Wednesday I'm staying home. lol I'm pooped and want a day off with the dogs. We'll see how well that goes. lol
Sweet dreams everyone!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, sweet dreams to you too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:45am and I laid on the couch all night with the dogs watching Shirley Temple movies. Gage called to say Goodnight and I love you. Also asked if he can sleepover at Bonde and Chris ' s tomorrow night too. I said ok by me as long as it is ok with them. 

Deuce has been out and I am showered and in bed. Goodnight all. ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joy!
> It was quite a surprise- I have now an Aromatherapy kit, and some lovely looking Shortbread.
> 
> Still got a dear little Christmas cake from Fan's Christmas hamper- I gave away most of what I had made myself.


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well Elizabeth loved the pram. Made a beeline for it as soon as she walked into the room. As for the Poppett well she looked at him, took him out and tossed him away. Next time he was put in the pram she took him out, looked at him and tossed him away! But she isn't really ready for dolls so hopefully she will like him later.
> He was going to a girl but it turned out that the expected gender was wrong. The hair didn't help. But as I was finishing him Sunday morning I didn't have time to try long hair. Brett looked at him and said he looked like Arthur Dent from Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy so he is Arthur. He may get Arthur Chris. Vick asked if I had named him and I said I had Chrissy in mind as she was for Christmas but when the expected gender proved wrong I started thinking Chris. But to me Arthur Chris doesn't flow.
> And I forgot in my rush to take a photo. Will take one next week when I am there.


Glad she like the pram, too funny about tossing out the poppet! LOL. She will change and love him as she gets a bit older. They sure do have their own little minds dont they? Looking forward to the photo of Arthur/Chris the poppet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> For the last year of my mum's life, she had severe dementia and was in a nursing home. We were able to take her dog to visit her, but the cat was less easy to transport. One of the nursing home staff had what seemed at first a brilliant idea of giving her a very realistic battery operated cat. That totally freaked her out, and she said it was always watching her. We had to take it away.
> 
> On a happier note, this Christmas my daughter and family, knowing that I really want a dog, gave me a life size toy Jack Russell (I do NOT want a Jack Russell), as a sort of joke present. My grandson really wanted that toy (even though he has a real dog of his own) and spent a long time on Christmas Day trying to persuade me that he would give it a better home than I could. This morning, he came round for breakfast, and while he was here, had a fall and sprained his ankle. An hour or so after he went home, I had a phone call from him to say that his ankle really hurt, and the thing that would help him to feel better would be the dog. I realised at that point that I definitely needed someone to dog sit for a few days while I put the house to rights after Christmas! He now has the dog, and we are both happy! :sm01:


Aaww. I am glad he is dog sitting for you. LOL. Nice story.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Daralene!! Cam't stop giggling at the mental picture :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Going to try to attach some pictures of the "grammy jammies" (crosses fingers)


Fantastic photos. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:45am and I laid on the couch all night with the dogs watching Shirley Temple movies. Gage called to say Goodnight and I love you. Also asked if he can sleepover at Bonde and Chris ' s tomorrow night too. I said ok by me as long as it is ok with them.
> 
> Deuce has been out and I am showered and in bed. Goodnight all. ????


Some nice quiet time for yourself is a very good thing, I'm sure you are enjoying it. Glad also that Gage is having a great time and wants to stay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night now for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It took me a while to figure it out on my phone. I tap the picture to open it on the phone and then have to tap the picture again to get a menu. My email option is under "share." I have Facebook, email, etc. in a list.


I think sometimes I am a lazy learner! I may figure it out, in time- I really want a new camera!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, thanks for giving me a laugh about your second childhood????????
> Paula, great Jammie's & a good looking group of GKs.
> Julie, what a great gift for your GD, I haven't seen any books like that but what a good idea, I'll have to look, my GD loves colouring & seems the more detailed the better, for her age it amazes me how well she does & Her patience
> 
> I was out before supper holding the gates for DH while he put bales out for the calves, only -18C/0F but add the nasty wind & its -29C/-21 F & it sure feels a lot colder. Over the last few days we've got about 5" of snow.


The one I bought is by Kristina Webb- if you can find her, they are really well done. DGD has been colouring in, and creating her own, since she was a tot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> The pjs are the first gift they get after dessert on Christmas Eve. Then they all go put them on before the rest of the gifts are opened. My oldest GS Anthony and Gwen have been together for a long time, so she got a pair this year. She told me that now she feels like she's really a member of the family :sm02: :sm24: !!


What a lovely tradition!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathleen Doris, cute story about your GS & the puppy
> My niece was please with her mermaid tail


Looks so good, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat as it looks on. Color is not true.


But the ears have worked really well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> That is perfect. I think they were intended to fit like that but my GDs all wanted them longer. I had to add to the two here.


They do look lovely, as does your GD!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> probably not - they are a sweet onion - grown around walla walla, washingon. a thin slice of any good sweet onion with peanut butter makes a decent sandwich. not one i would want everyday but still good. and i like a thin slice. --- sam


I have a mandolin that slices potato and onion very nicely- but it still doesn't appeal- I prefer Peanut Butter mixed into Tiger Candy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone made it to our 5 day destination Queenstown. The photos are the apartment and lake view pretty cool.
> It's on main road but worth the high price we paid to rent it.
> We left the glacier in heavy rain and cold, crossed through the Haast Pass and it's nice and sunny and 24C here, much more summery. Enjoy


Queenstown is so lovely- nice apartment- glad you got there safely, it has been a bad few days on the roads.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is there something wrong with sending it early enough that it arrives for Christmas. i still think she is being nasty and vindictive. i would not have given her a Christmas gift. but then i become bear-like whenever i see children treating their parents like that. --- sam


I give her a lot of slack, because I know how tough it was growing up in a war zone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> For Kaye Jos David, here's the Jag It's a 1995, Daimler double 6.


One of my favourite cars!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathleen Doris, cute story about your GS & the puppy
> My niece was please with her mermaid tail


Gorgeous! Both the mermaid tail and your niece. And wow, also the view out the window. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat as it looks on. Color is not true.


Very cute. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> That is perfect. I think they were intended to fit like that but my GDs all wanted them longer. I had to add to the two here.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone made it to our 5 day destination Queenstown. The photos are the apartment and lake view pretty cool.
> It's on main road but worth the high price we paid to rent it.
> We left the glacier in heavy rain and cold, crossed through the Haast Pass and it's nice and sunny and 24C here, much more summery. Enjoy


Looks lovely Fan. Enjoy. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Daralene!! Cam't stop giggling at the mental picture :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Going to try to attach some pictures of the "grammy jammies" (crosses fingers)


Great Grammy jammies Paula and a lovely family too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I can quite see that it could become an impossible task. Perhaps you could limit it to just the under-12s (or whatever age you thought right), or have them draw lucky tickets - the 6 winners each year get pyjamas, the rest have to hope to be luckier next year! I'll bet they are one of their favourite presents, and one that they will always remember.


I was thinking an age limit too


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Grr cant get to sleep and we are leaving O'dark hundred.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, thanks for giving me a laugh about your second childhood????????
> Paula, great Jammie's & a good looking group of GKs.
> Julie, what a great gift for your GD, I haven't seen any books like that but what a good idea, I'll have to look, my GD loves colouring & seems the more detailed the better, for her age it amazes me how well she does & Her patience
> 
> I was out before supper holding the gates for DH while he put bales out for the calves, only -18C/0F but add the nasty wind & its -29C/-21 F & it sure feels a lot colder. Over the last few days we've got about 5" of snow.


Where you glad to get in out of the cold ,, it was very mild here yesterday, sky is just starting to lighten but it looks clear so looks like being another mild day 
You can download what they class here as adult colouring books off the Internet now for free some lovely pictures 
Glad your nice liked her mermaid tail


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat as it looks on. Color is not true.


I like that one Sorlenna, know what you mean about rib it's not my favourite stitch to do but it does look nice when finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i love this picture - paw on bone and just look at her face - looks like she is warning everyone to leave her bone alone. precious dog. --- sam


Glaring at middle son as he was teasing her


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> To all my virtual but very real friends here, have a wonderful Christmas and really happy and healthy New Year. Hope to be back at the table more frequently layer in 2917. Live to everyone,
> Lin.


Lovely to hear from you. I hope you had a lovely Christmas. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> there was a time when i could move around kp easily - it has been so long since i have moved off the ktp page that i have totally forgotten what to do. guess that shows where m priorities lay. lol i'll wait for you. --- sam


Just had to respond (I'm trying to just read and not comment as I have nearly 50 pages to catch up on and about 4 digests which I do look at).
But the answer to you next post is that I go to here KP profile and from there to her store (Craftsy I think)! I'm sure you've actually received an answer before. And as I didn't take a photo you need to wait awhile till I get the chance to get one.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Only 24c today, much better, however over 90% humidity. Crazy. There is a lot of rain around but we have only been getting some drizzle. It is soooo dry over here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a great time at DHs cousins, about 20 there all relatives except a family recently moved here from Mexico. We had a great meal, very different food but good. Some I couldn't try because of the peppers but I sure didn't go hungry.
> 
> She had a really interesting salad of carrots , green beans, both cooked, cucumbers, pineapple, strawberries & apples in a mayo & yourgert dressing that I gave to get the recipe for. Seems a weird combo but really tasted good
> 
> I better get some sleep as I have to be up & get the turkey in by 8.


Your Cuban Lunch Cups went down well yesterday BTW. Aussies I used Caramel Caps own brand from Coles and they worked fine.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Your Cuban Lunch Cups went down well yesterday BTW. Aussies I used Caramel Caps own brand from Coles and they worked fine.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good Grief! It was on our news that some of our supermarkets have Hot Cross Buns as from today! Ridiculous.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Only 24c today, much better, however over 90% humidity. Crazy. There is a lot of rain around but we have only been getting some drizzle. It is soooo dry over here.


You are exactly 24c higher than we are Cathy want to swap ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You are exactly 24c higher than we are Cathy want to swap ????


Oh. Nope. Not for zero, sorry too cold. Brrr.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Only 24c today, much better, however over 90% humidity. Crazy. There is a lot of rain around but we have only been getting some drizzle. It is soooo dry over here.


Well there has been rain in Melbourne- stopped a lot of cricket for the day. And we have had plenty with more a lot more coming. So maybe you will get some.

We reached 41.3 (106 F) Christmas Day. Today almost 30 and humidity round 90% as well.

Vicky messaged me to say Harris Scarfes had Christmas trees for $20 so I went and got one- they were going very quickly, some were over $150. Don't know how much the one I got was originally as it had no label or box. But I think my old one had started to look bad and figure that next year Elizabeth will love it so we needed one. 
And then Lincraft ahd 50% off everything so went in for a light I had seen the other day. Only display one there so asked about it- no discount I was told and then saw a note that said the same. So as no price I asked how much it was- and it came up as 50% off so got that as well. Needed something here as the one I had has had its clamp misplaced so is useless and at times I need a bright light on my knitting. This one has a rechargeable batter as well so if I want to work somewhere else with it I can do for about 3 hours without needling to drag the cord and find a power point for it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Back home from DS#2's and Caitlin loved her pram, however she thought it was the funniest thing to run it into the wall and shout, "Crash!" - she's so not a girly girl! We went to Luke's house first as they are in the same town and he had so much stuff he didn't know what to look at first! He particularly loved a reactive type dog that he got from Caitlin & her parents, and I was glad to see the back of it as it has been in my cupboard for 3 days and every time I opened the door it frightened the life out of me when it started barking! Now settling down to watch a film from last night "The Lady in the Van" starring Maggie Smith (the duchess in Downton Abbey) then DH & I are having steaks for our Christmas dinner - although we ate so much at DS's at lunchtime (they had loads of nibbles which were too delicious!) we won't be eating again for a while. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


How lovley to see them happy with there presents. Fun to watch them on Christmas Day isn' t it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It looks like you had a lovely day. Merry Christmas - steaks sounds like a great idea. We'll be eating left-overs for a couple days, but that's fine ; the food all turned out delicious (not bragging too much) and will taste just as good the second time around.
> 
> Love seeing photos of the kids - good times, great memories.


All out leftovers are sweet stuff so not useful for feeding ourselves.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well there has been rain in Melbourne- stopped a lot of cricket for the day. And we have had plenty with more a lot more coming. So maybe you will get some.
> 
> We reached 41.3 (106 F) Christmas Day. Today almost 30 and humidity round 90% as well.
> 
> ...


Yes Melbourne has had lots more rain than us. That happens a lot that we miss out, it seems to come our way then goes around the edge of us. I see you have had a lot of rain so far. Less than 2mm here so far. 
You got some great bargains, well done! I had a look around for some clothes but nothing really jumped out at me ....yet. Which is fine coz I have vouchers and I can wait till I see stuff I like.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got mishka a ball that lights up when you bounce it , she is guarding it with her life waiting for it to light up silly dog


Now Elizabeth is smarter than Mishka- she gives me the ball to get it to flash :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> She did! Since she got "baby" she trails her around by one leg and hurls her into the pram unceremoniously - DS says he's afraid to let her anywhere near a real baby! :sm09:


Better throwing her in than out though :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> The pjs are the first gift they get after dessert on Christmas Eve. Then they all go put them on before the rest of the gifts are opened. My oldest GS Anthony and Gwen have been together for a long time, so she got a pair this year. She told me that now she feels like she's really a member of the family :sm02: :sm24: !!


What a lovely tradition. Lovely photos of everyone in their jammies. What a lot of sewing for you, not to mention the cutting out. Well done you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Halfway through so off to bed as it is 9pm and I have been very tired most of the day. Putt he ceiling fans on and see if it helps feel better. The rain has stopped for a while and so it feels very humid. Advantage of a llot of rain today is that it hasn't felt as bad as it could have. But hot as Sunday was this is worse-at least IMHO.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone made it to our 5 day destination Queenstown. The photos are the apartment and lake view pretty cool.
> It's on main road but worth the high price we paid to rent it.
> We left the glacier in heavy rain and cold, crossed through the Haast Pass and it's nice and sunny and 24C here, much more summery. Enjoy


Glad you made it safely Fan. What a beautiful view! I think I'd just sit there for 5 days doing nothing but looking out over the water, well maybe a bit of knitting too! Enjoy your stay there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Halfway through so off to bed as it is 9pm and I have been very tired most of the day. Putt he ceiling fans on and see if it helps feel better. The rain has stopped for a while and so it feels very humid. Advantage of a llot of rain today is that it hasn't felt as bad as it could have. But hot as Sunday was this is worse-at least IMHO.


I hope you sleep well. This humidity sure is horrid to try to sleep in.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Congratulations on the good news of the engagement. What a great proposal.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thank you, April!
> Glad you had such a good day.


Thanks Julie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Hello and Merry Christmas to Everyone, I hope it was a happy day for all. I have been down with the crud and am way, way behind....about 30 pages to go from last week. DH caught the crud from the triplets when we went to Ohio and brought it home, got better, and now he is starting to cough again and I have whatever. As my Mom used to say "it will go away the same way it came" or "sleep is the best medicine." Speaking of my my dear mother, it is the first anniversary of her passing this week. Miss her so much!
> 
> Prayers for all who are in need and hugs to everyone.


Hugs for you Nanny, and hoping you feel better soon .


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kathleendoris said:


> For the last year of my mum's life, she had severe dementia and was in a nursing home. We were able to take her dog to visit her, but the cat was less easy to transport. One of the nursing home staff had what seemed at first a brilliant idea of giving her a very realistic battery operated cat. That totally freaked her out, and she said it was always watching her. We had to take it away.
> 
> On a happier note, this Christmas my daughter and family, knowing that I really want a dog, gave me a life size toy Jack Russell (I do NOT want a Jack Russell), as a sort of joke present. My grandson really wanted that toy (even though he has a real dog of his own) and spent a long time on Christmas Day trying to persuade me that he would give it a better home than I could. This morning, he came round for breakfast, and while he was here, had a fall and sprained his ankle. An hour or so after he went home, I had a phone call from him to say that his ankle really hurt, and the thing that would help him to feel better would be the dog. I realised at that point that I definitely needed someone to dog sit for a few days while I put the house to rights after Christmas! He now has the dog, and we are both happy! :sm01:


Love this story, Kathleendoris! Made your DGS happy and you the best Gram ever!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> So cute. It must be an adorable toy dog and I love your solution. Sure puts a good spin on the sprained ankle.
> 
> Do you know, I have a teddy bear. DGD gave it to me last Christmas, so it decorates my bed and I have a small blanket my mom knit, so I have regressed now to having a blankie and teddy bear. I'll start to worry if I wake up sucking my thumb.
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Too funny, Daralene!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Daralene!! Cam't stop giggling at the mental picture :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Going to try to attach some pictures of the "grammy jammies" (crosses fingers)


Love, love your sweet family in their gramjams! Worth all the effort for you, I am sure! Maybe you will have to start sewing in the summer, to keep up with the family additions! :0)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Thank you ladies for starting us off. Hope everyone has had a good Christmas. Mine was lovely with all the family here. Lots of food. Everyone took some home and I still had enough left to have my brother and SIL over for dinner tonight. Still have some turkey which I'll use to either make a pot pie or a salad. This morning, I thought I would check the garbage bag to make sure there weren't any gifts dropped in there. Good thing I did too because my nephew's pjs were left in a bag. The weather today has been a mixed bag. Sun was shining for a while and then it started to rain. It's about 50F right now but expected to drop below 0 overnight. I've got lots of catching up to do because you're already at page 56. Back to reading.


Glad you had a fun day, Liz (and smart of you to check the bags!).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

martina said:


> Had a great time yesterday at eldest sons. Loads of food and good company. Today just myself and sister here. Went to the local supermarket and got some bargain clothes. Out tomorrow to youngest son for the day.
> For those that didn't have a great time, remember it is only one day, and next year will be better.
> Lovely to hear from you Julie. We were back about an hour later.


Glad you could visit with your family, Martina!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Grandmapaula said:


> The pjs are the first gift they get after dessert on Christmas Eve. Then they all go put them on before the rest of the gifts are opened. My oldest GS Anthony and Gwen have been together for a long time, so she got a pair this year. She told me that now she feels like she's really a member of the family :sm02: :sm24: !!


Aww, that is very sweet.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathleen Doris, cute story about your GS & the puppy
> My niece was please with her mermaid tail


She does look happy with the lovely tail...lovely young lady, too!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat as it looks on. Color is not true.


So cute...and clever knitting!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

EJS said:


> That is perfect. I think they were intended to fit like that but my GDs all wanted them longer. I had to add to the two here.


She loves it! Nice pup, too!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick post. Congrats to the newly engaged and cute pjs. All family photos were oohed over.
> 
> ...


You will have to go back to work to rest, Kathy! You have been busy! Such nice work you do!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone made it to our 5 day destination Queenstown. The photos are the apartment and lake view pretty cool.
> It's on main road but worth the high price we paid to rent it.
> We left the glacier in heavy rain and cold, crossed through the Haast Pass and it's nice and sunny and 24C here, much more summery. Enjoy


What a view, Fan! Fabulous! Enjoy!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> For Kaye Jos David, here's the Jag It's a 1995, Daimler double 6.


A James Bond car!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a mandolin that slices potato and onion very nicely- but it still doesn't appeal- I prefer Peanut Butter mixed into Tiger Candy!


Tiger candy?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sadly, I am back to work today, so I wish all a great day/evening, and hope those who are ill are making daily improvements!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sadly, I am back to work today, so I wish all a great day/evening, and hope those who are ill are making daily improvements!


Hope your day passes quickly!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Need to get myself organised today as I'm off for an overnight with "the girls" tomorrow - we're staying up in Glasgow and going to see the show "The Commitments", I'm really looking forward to it. I haven't really given much thought to the family gathering (in our house this year) on 2nd January (22 adults and 12 kids!) but I'll worry about that when I get back! It's not the hassle it used to be as, although we were smaller numbers in years gone by, all the kids are now grown up so they all bring a dish too, so we usually end up with far too much! 
The sun is actually shining out there and it's really mild (8C), unlike the last 2 days where it was wild! We had our outdoor swing seat, garden table and the barbecue under a large waterproof cover in a corner of the patio and yesterday morning, after a very stormy night, found the cover half way up the garden, the barbecue (and it's quite a big heavy thing) tipped on its side and the seat and table moved about 3 feet! I presume the wind got under the cover and just lifted the lot!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your niece is lovely and looks so comfy in the mermaid tail. Great that she likes it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathleen Doris, cute story about your GS & the puppy
> My niece was please with her mermaid tail


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cute on. Looks more like cat ears than the other way too. Funny how it doesn't even look like a hat flat.


Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat as it looks on. Color is not true.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Traveling mercies as you head home Sassafras. Hope you got to make the Welsh cookies.


sassafras123 said:


> We are going home tomorrow. Good to be together, good to be going home to quiet, routine and Maya.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute "tail" and even cuter GD. Love the dog photo bombing. I think the length also depends on the pattern as mine were all pretty long.



EJS said:


> That is perfect. I think they were intended to fit like that but my GDs all wanted them longer. I had to add to the two here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...don't worry Sam...I don't think he noticed...LOL



thewren said:


> damn - sorry gwen - forget to wish the precious sydney a happy brithday also. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely view and apartment you are able to stay in. Enjoy your stay.



Fan said:


> Hi everyone made it to our 5 day destination Queenstown. The photos are the apartment and lake view pretty cool.
> It's on main road but worth the high price we paid to rent it.
> We left the glacier in heavy rain and cold, crossed through the Haast Pass and it's nice and sunny and 24C here, much more summery. Enjoy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> For Kaye Jos David, here's the Jag It's a 1995, Daimler double 6.


What a beauty!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You'll get that kind of message if you've posted a number of patterns by a particular designer. Who is the designer? Just PM me please.

I'm like you...need to live to be 200 to use up yarn and do all patterns.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, looks like a lovely place for a holiday. Pretty swanky car, makes my 10 yr old VW look pretty shabby????
> 
> I just came across this tonight, I'm thinking it needs added to the to-do list. I might get the list done if I live to be 200????
> 
> ok, it's a really pretty turtleneck cowl thing that goes down on th shoulders, if anyone's is interested you will have to PM me, when I try to post it it says too much promotion ????I'Ve never seen that before.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone made it to our 5 day destination Queenstown. The photos are the apartment and lake view pretty cool.
> It's on main road but worth the high price we paid to rent it.
> We left the glacier in heavy rain and cold, crossed through the Haast Pass and it's nice and sunny and 24C here, much more summery. Enjoy


What a gorgeous view. What a lovely place to be and 5 days will be wonderful to enjoy. I know you will have a wonderful time and glad you have better weather now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Best part of Christmas was watching DGD, who wants to be theater major, open tickets to Hamilton in San Francisco. Attached is pic of her thanking mher mom. She will be 14 in January and I dont know if she will remain this cuddly.


What a wonderful photo. You can see the love for sure. She and my grandsons are about the same age. One turned 14 and the other is turning 13 and they have theater in common. You captUred a special moment for sUre witH this photo. Looks like they have a very special relationship. Safe travels home ????.

Excuse my typing lately. iPad switches to caps and numbers all the time. Will have to take it in to be looked at.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Each of the items were for different meals over the course of 4 days, but definitely an abundance and very good. The soups were made with the carcasses of the turkey and ham from over Thanksgiving that were waiting in the freezer for their intended fate. The tacos and ginger beef were meals made up to account for DD#2's Chrons and desire to stay away from soy, wheat & dairy. She had the turkey rice soup while the rest of use ate turkey noodle - but she could have just about everything else. We tried to make gluten free cookies, but they turned out awful! Elastic is in store for me this next week for sure -- back to the walking and weight resistance training (and diet after New Year).


Wish we were closer. We could do the weights together. My walking may have to be in the pool but ankle is doing better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RE: the ribbed cat ear hat...I would imagine it would be a good pattern for a beginner too. Hope you'll publish it for purchase.
I have a DGD that I think would like it.


Swedenme said:


> I like that one Sorlenna, know what you mean about rib it's not my favourite stitch to do but it does look nice when finished


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like quite a storm Kate. Home nothing that was blown about was damaged. Hope you have a lovely girls overnight and enjoy the show.

Last night watched another good movie; Free Country of Jones. It is based on a true story in Mississippi during the Civil War here in the US (around 1860s). DH even stayed up and watched the entire movie which is unusual.



KateB said:


> Need to get myself organised today as I'm off for an overnight with "the girls" tomorrow - we're staying up in Glasgow and going to see the show "The Commitments", I'm really looking forward to it. I haven't really given much thought to the family gathering (in our house this year) on 2nd January (22 adults and 12 kids!) but I'll worry about that when I get back! It's not the hassle it used to be as, although we were smaller numbers in years gone by, all the kids are now grown up so they all bring a dish too, so we usually end up with far too much!
> The sun is actually shining out there and it's really mild (8C), unlike the last 2 days where it was wild! We had our outdoor swing seat, garden table and the barbecue under a large waterproof cover in a corner of the patio and yesterday morning, after a very stormy night, found the cover half way up the garden, the barbecue (and it's quite a big heavy thing) tipped on its side and the seat and table moved about 3 feet! I presume the wind got under the cover and just lifted the lot!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9am and I am up. Forget to turn off the alarm that I have set for school mornings. So it went off at 730 am. Turned it off and went back to sleep. Greg sent a msg at 8am. .....
Shitty day today. Dads birthday ????. My late father in law would have been 80 today. It is a sad day for all who knew him. 

Deuce was out and back in again. Eaten and having a snooze on the carpet. Will take him out again in a bit. Then likely come in and lay on the couch again and watch movies. Nice and peaceful here.

Check in later on. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Tiger candy?


A mix of Peanut Butter, Milk Powder, honey, and Carob if you feel like it- I could check the recipe if you like!?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> That is perfect. I think they were intended to fit like that but my GDs all wanted them longer. I had to add to the two here.


Wow, what a beauty your granddaughter is. Great mermaidmtail blanket too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9am and I am up. Forget to turn off the alarm that I have set for school mornings. So it went off at 730 am. Turned it off and went back to sleep. Greg sent a msg at 8am. .....
> Shitty day today. Dads birthday ????. My late father in law would have been 80 today. It is a sad day for all who knew him.
> 
> Deuce was out and back in again. Eaten and having a snooze on the carpet. Will take him out again in a bit. Then likely come in and lay on the couch again and watch movies. Nice and peaceful here.
> ...


Sorry it is a bad day Mel. I know your FIL would want you to remember him with Joy but it really is ok to feel sad too. Hugs.

What a shame the alarm went off but nice that you were able to snuggle up and sleep again. Must have felt good. Sometimes we forget the alarm too. Must say we prefer to sleep without the disturbance.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wanted to post this...Gracie is growing so fast ( 3 1/2 months) she is also Alice has been pulling the stuffing out of her town as evidenced by the white puffs all over the floor.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Need to get myself organised today as I'm off for an overnight with "the girls" tomorrow - we're staying up in Glasgow and going to see the show "The Commitments", I'm really looking forward to it. I haven't really given much thought to the family gathering (in our house this year) on 2nd January (22 adults and 12 kids!) but I'll worry about that when I get back! It's not the hassle it used to be as, although we were smaller numbers in years gone by, all the kids are now grown up so they all bring a dish too, so we usually end up with far too much!
> The sun is actually shining out there and it's really mild (8C), unlike the last 2 days where it was wild! We had our outdoor swing seat, garden table and the barbecue under a large waterproof cover in a corner of the patio and yesterday morning, after a very stormy night, found the cover half way up the garden, the barbecue (and it's quite a big heavy thing) tipped on its side and the seat and table moved about 3 feet! I presume the wind got under the cover and just lifted the lot!


Have a wonderful time in Glasgow.

Your family get together sounds great with everYONE BRNGING SOMETHing. I imagine there will be a lot of laughter.

What a storm that was. Glad you are all ok.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good Grief! It was on our news that some of our supermarkets have Hot Cross Buns as from today! Ridiculous.


And I feel sure the Valentine's Day stuff is already out here. Probably next to Easter candy! :sm16:

I didn't go to the sales yesterday--may have missed the window for a new tree at a bargain, but it's not crucial for the time being as my littles live so far away. Should they be closer by next Christmas, I expect the expense would be well worth it. :sm01:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to post this...Gracie is growing so fast ( 3 1/2 months) she is also Alice has been pulling the stuffing out of her town as evidenced by the white puffs all over the floor.


So cute with them playing together like that, and yes, I see the stuffing on the floor :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> And I feel sure the Valentine's Day stuff is already out here. Probably next to Easter candy! :sm16:
> 
> I didn't go to the sales yesterday--may have missed the window for a new tree at a bargain, but it's not crucial for the time being as my littles live so far. Should they be closer by next Christmas, I expect the expense would be well worth it. :sm01:


I'm sure I miss lots of bargains too but just can't deal with the crowds and no parking spots.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, looks like a lovely place for a holiday. Pretty swanky car, makes my 10 yr old VW look pretty shabby????
> 
> I just came across this tonight, I'm thinking it needs added to the to-do list. I might get the list done if I live to be 200????
> 
> ok, it's a really pretty turtleneck cowl thing that goes down on th shoulders, if anyone's is interested you will have to PM me, when I try to post it it says too much promotion ????I'Ve never seen that before.


I wonder why. Perhaps because people advertise on here? Please PM me. It sipounds nice, like I need something more to do. ????‍♀


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, Christmas morning is bright and sunny.
> Photos of us all dressed up for our day of merry making.


Nice pictures of both of you. Hope you had a lovely day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've got a present I wasn't expecting and don't want I've got another bug virus , like buses don't see any for ages then 2 come along together .youngest son has it too he's a lot worse than me as he always gets very high temperatures when he's ill don't think either of us will be getting much sleep tonight


So sorry that you got the bug for Christmas. I hope both of you are feeling better by now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> RE: the ribbed cat ear hat...I would imagine it would be a good pattern for a beginner too. Hope you'll publish it for purchase.
> I have a DGD that I think would like it.


I'll get it typed up soon--just been avoiding "work" the past few days! :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9am and I am up. Forget to turn off the alarm that I have set for school mornings. So it went off at 730 am. Turned it off and went back to sleep. Greg sent a msg at 8am. .....
> Shitty day today. Dads birthday ????. My late father in law would have been 80 today. It is a sad day for all who knew him.
> 
> Deuce was out and back in again. Eaten and having a snooze on the carpet. Will take him out again in a bit. Then likely come in and lay on the couch again and watch movies. Nice and peaceful here.
> ...


Big hugs. Treat yourself kindly and feel what you need to feel.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm sure I miss lots of bargains too but just can't deal with the crowds and no parking spots.


Exactly! Once I saw the news on the sales and the crowds, no thank you.

All who are traveling, be safe and enjoy the trip, whether going away or home. Hope all the germs vacate and those who are ill feel better.

Need to get ready for the motorcycle group breakfast, though it's cold so expect we'll go in the car. Hugs and blessings!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Better throwing her in than out though :sm02:


 :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Need to get myself organised today as I'm off for an overnight with "the girls" tomorrow - we're staying up in Glasgow and going to see the show "The Commitments", I'm really looking forward to it. I haven't really given much thought to the family gathering (in our house this year) on 2nd January (22 adults and 12 kids!) but I'll worry about that when I get back! It's not the hassle it used to be as, although we were smaller numbers in years gone by, all the kids are now grown up so they all bring a dish too, so we usually end up with far too much!
> The sun is actually shining out there and it's really mild (8C), unlike the last 2 days where it was wild! We had our outdoor swing seat, garden table and the barbecue under a large waterproof cover in a corner of the patio and yesterday morning, after a very stormy night, found the cover half way up the garden, the barbecue (and it's quite a big heavy thing) tipped on its side and the seat and table moved about 3 feet! I presume the wind got under the cover and just lifted the lot!


Have a wonderful time, great that you are feeling much better this time. 
What a storm, that's a lot of wind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to post this...Gracie is growing so fast ( 3 1/2 months) she is also Alice has been pulling the stuffing out of her town as evidenced by the white puffs all over the floor.


Awe, they have both grown so much, they are certainly a matched pair, size-wise.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Your Cuban Lunch Cups went down well yesterday BTW. Aussies I used Caramel Caps own brand from Coles and they worked fine.


???? I'm glad everyone is enjoying such an easy recipe


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Need to get myself organised today as I'm off for an overnight with "the girls" tomorrow - we're staying up in Glasgow and going to see the show "The Commitments", I'm really looking forward to it. I haven't really given much thought to the family gathering (in our house this year) on 2nd January (22 adults and 12 kids!) but I'll worry about that when I get back! It's not the hassle it used to be as, although we were smaller numbers in years gone by, all the kids are now grown up so they all bring a dish too, so we usually end up with far too much!
> The sun is actually shining out there and it's really mild (8C), unlike the last 2 days where it was wild! We had our outdoor swing seat, garden table and the barbecue under a large waterproof cover in a corner of the patio and yesterday morning, after a very stormy night, found the cover half way up the garden, the barbecue (and it's quite a big heavy thing) tipped on its side and the seat and table moved about 3 feet! I presume the wind got under the cover and just lifted the lot!


Wow! Must have been a terrible wind to move heavy stuff, bet a few are missing shingles????
Have fun with your friends. I think the Commitments (if it's what I've seen on TV) has really good music?
You sure have a crowd to cook for, hope you get some help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You'll get that kind of message if you've posted a number of patterns by a particular designer. Who is the designer? Just PM me please.
> 
> I'm like you...need to live to be 200 to use up yarn and do all patterns.


I sent it by email

Your pups are so cute, the nice could be Kimber sister


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wonder why. Perhaps because people advertise on here? Please PM me. It sipounds nice, like I need something more to do. ????‍♀


Grr, wouldn't even let me PM the link???? & I don't have your email address. If you send me that I will forward it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm off to Lloydminster, I wanted to visit my aunt before Christmas but didn't get there so today it is.
DHh has a bad cold so not going, I don't have much shopping to do but easier without him???? TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been trying to catch up so haven't commented much. I hope all of you had a wonderful Christmas Day. It rained most of yesterday so we got rid of a lot of snow. Today is overcast, windy and raw. A good day to stay in and knit or read in front of the fireplace. I hope those that have been ill are feeling much better. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope everyone is having a great day whether you are celebrating or boxing up everything for next year. we are having a semi-white Christmas. it is leftover from several weeks ago. it is to be in the 50's today so more of it will be melting. everyone was well blessed in the gift department today. heidi loved the fitbit i got her - i wasn't sure but what do you buy someone who has all she needs (so she constantly tells me). the boys (ayden and avery) each got their own "something" mini - can't think of it right now. so they were wrapped up in those most of the morning. Bentley got an 'imaginationstation' of the dinasaur type. huge . i got him a big dinasaur that goes with the set - it even walks which i didn't realize when i bought it. and i got a back brush - i've been wanting one - and of course my usual Christmas mug which i always look forward to. i also got a half gallon of fresh honey - oh happy day - nectar of the gods.
> 
> it sounds like everyone has been having a great time with family and friends - and may it continue into the new year. --- sam


Sounds like everyone had a lovely day and got very nice gifts. I need a back brush too. Should have thought to mention it before Christmas. Wow, that's a lot of honey. Enjoy! My great nephew got the most gifts here. He's a Pittsburgh Penguins fan as well as the Steelers so he got tickets to both their games this week. Of course, his parents go along too so everyone benefits. I got quite a few gift cards so I see a lot of shopping in my future. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Merry Christmas one and all. I am headed to the hospital soon. The drs seem to think now that Ray has viral meningitis so he will be in the hospital for a few more days to make sure that he gets all the antibiotics that he needs. He is feeling better and is anxious to be home but frankly, I want him in the spa until I am feeling 100% It is a very strange Christmas but that is OK. I am so happy we both are feeling better so that is enough Christmas gift for me.


I do hope they keep Ray in long enough so that you are feeling up to snuff before he comes home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Best part of Christmas was watching DGD, who wants to be theater major, open tickets to Hamilton in San Francisco. Attached is pic of her thanking mher mom. She will be 14 in January and I dont know if she will remain this cuddly.


A lovely photo of mom and daughter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5 45pm and I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas day/boxing.
> 
> For the most part all went well here. Gage and Greg got into words and Greg left. Needless to say that I was in tears for the better part of the day. Just looking forward to bed now.
> 
> Hope Santa spoiled everyone rotten. ????????????


I'm so sorry that Gage and Greg had a tiff and spoiled the day. If you don't mind my asking, what set them off? They've not been kind to each other for a while.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been on a telephoning binge, the old timers will be glad to know I found Zoe (5mmdpn's) home, and she sends love and greetings to all.


Thanks for letting us know. I haven't seen Zoe post for ages. The last I heard, I think, was that she was caring for aging parents. Or am I wrong?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know that feeling with my hip- today is one of those, when yesterday, I overdid it!
> Luckily my Arthritis, so far is not in my hands.


Sorry that you had a bad day with your hip.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm headed to mine too, David seems to have fallen asleep on the couch with two dogs. lol


David sure looks comfy with his 2 pals. Love his slippers and your hippo - so cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> David sure looks comfy with his 2 pals. Love his slippers and your hippo - so cute.


He sure was, lol, and they were comfy, nothing like a man and his wife's dogs. lol No, they are his dogs too, but he likes to say they are mine, I say that we share everything. lolol
Gizmo loves those slippers as much as David does, he plays tug-o-war with the toenails on them. lol
I love the hippo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I just got these couple of photos sent from my DS. So of course I have to share. .....


She looks like sweetheart.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today is my youngest DD's birthday as well as furbaby Sydney. I talked to her this morning wishing her Happy Birthday. She was waiting for the gym to open with her BF's mother and then later today are going to one of the wonderful museums in NYC. I am so happy she is getting to experience so much in NYC when she visit BF's family.


Happy Birthday wishes to your daughter and to Sydney. Good that she's enjoying NYC.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday to your daughter Gwen and to Sidney .glad daughter is enjoying herself in NYC
> Mishka got a big bone as a present off middle son and normally she takes them straight outside but yesterday she must have thought I'm not missing what's going on in here . I think she thought all the parcels were for her ????


I see she's protecting that bone from predators.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Need to get myself organised today as I'm off for an overnight with "the girls" tomorrow - we're staying up in Glasgow and going to see the show "The Commitments", I'm really looking forward to it. I haven't really given much thought to the family gathering (in our house this year) on 2nd January (22 adults and 12 kids!) but I'll worry about that when I get back! It's not the hassle it used to be as, although we were smaller numbers in years gone by, all the kids are now grown up so they all bring a dish too, so we usually end up with far too much!
> The sun is actually shining out there and it's really mild (8C), unlike the last 2 days where it was wild! We had our outdoor swing seat, garden table and the barbecue under a large waterproof cover in a corner of the patio and yesterday morning, after a very stormy night, found the cover half way up the garden, the barbecue (and it's quite a big heavy thing) tipped on its side and the seat and table moved about 3 feet! I presume the wind got under the cover and just lifted the lot!


Hope you have a great time in Glasgow Kate and a lovely time with your family on jan2nd


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I see she's protecting that bone from predators.


It's somewhere in the back garden now .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, what cute photos of Serena. Isn't it great when they love their gifts
> 
> I have to make another pair of the Better Dorm Boots for GS, I made them long enough for my foot & they are too tight, he's 8????, will be big foot by the time he's a teenager????????. The coat & bunnyhug I made him seemed so big when I was seeing them but both were perfect fits????
> I had made a size 3 jacket for the little one my brothers girlfriend has adopted, he's only 18 months & it just fit too, I can't believe how tall he is, I hope he at least gets some use from it
> ...


I made the Dorm Boots for my two nephews and they loved them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to post this...Gracie is growing so fast ( 3 1/2 months) she is also Alice has been pulling the stuffing out of her town as evidenced by the white puffs all over the floor.


Great video Gwen look like they are great friends


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been enjoying everyone's Christmas stories and pictures - looks like most of us had a wonderful holiday. We, of course, had chaos for Christmas Eve and Day, but SO much fun!! Bob has downloaded pictures to my computer, so I'll try to put some up later.
> 
> The biggest news of the day (which I knew about ahead of time) was that GS Kenny proposed to his girlfriend Arin!! And she said YES. I think it will be a year or two before they get married, but it's coming!! GS Anthony stopped over on his way home from seeing his dad and showed us a video of the proposal. Kenny gave Arin a huge box with a couple more boxes inside it - in the middle was a box with a big candy ring - when she turned to show him that she had stuck it in her mouth, there was Kenny, down on one knee, with the real ring in his hand. She froze for a couple of seconds, screamed "Yes" and tackled him. She already had a ring on "that" finger, so she had to get that off, but he got the size perfectly and the engagement ring slid right on! He had been saving for a long time, I was on the phone when he and his mom were shopping on line. They ran into a really good sale and Becki found a $100 - off coupon, so he got a beautiful ring for a lot less that he expected. He says that he's going to start saving for the wedding!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Kenny on his engagement to Arin.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm sure I miss lots of bargains too but just can't deal with the crowds and no parking spots.


I would rather do without the bargains , dislike shopping at any time and worse when sales are on


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> So sorry that you got the bug for Christmas. I hope both of you are feeling better by now.


No this bug is like an uninvited guest just refuses to leave we are still coughing and sneezing


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Hello and Merry Christmas to Everyone, I hope it was a happy day for all. I have been down with the crud and am way, way behind....about 30 pages to go from last week. DH caught the crud from the triplets when we went to Ohio and brought it home, got better, and now he is starting to cough again and I have whatever. As my Mom used to say "it will go away the same way it came" or "sleep is the best medicine." Speaking of my my dear mother, it is the first anniversary of her passing this week. Miss her so much!
> 
> Prayers for all who are in need and hugs to everyone.


Sorry you and your DH have been down with the crud. Sure hope it didn't ruin your Christmas Day. Such anniversaries are always sad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, Mishka is such a beautiful dog, as is what I see of your fireplace area. Bones do bring out the dog for sure,and I think you are right about not wanting to miss out on anything. Our dear Roland stayed on his blankets so you can tell he is up there in age. He was always the first under the tree, sniffing out the presents and finding his. He unwrapped his too in those days, so we made it easy with no bow or tape. Fun days. I made him steak and sliced it thin and then into very small pieces. He ate by the table between DH and DS. His present was doggie diapers, which I'm sure is more a present to the son and family. He didn't smell out his pepperoni under the tree but sent it home for him.


Candy didn't much care for her Christmas stocking. She ignored it and everyone else as well. She didn't take kindly to so many visitors and spent most of her time hiding.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> For the last year of my mum's life, she had severe dementia and was in a nursing home. We were able to take her dog to visit her, but the cat was less easy to transport. One of the nursing home staff had what seemed at first a brilliant idea of giving her a very realistic battery operated cat. That totally freaked her out, and she said it was always watching her. We had to take it away.
> 
> On a happier note, this Christmas my daughter and family, knowing that I really want a dog, gave me a life size toy Jack Russell (I do NOT want a Jack Russell), as a sort of joke present. My grandson really wanted that toy (even though he has a real dog of his own) and spent a long time on Christmas Day trying to persuade me that he would give it a better home than I could. This morning, he came round for breakfast, and while he was here, had a fall and sprained his ankle. An hour or so after he went home, I had a phone call from him to say that his ankle really hurt, and the thing that would help him to feel better would be the dog. I realised at that point that I definitely needed someone to dog sit for a few days while I put the house to rights after Christmas! He now has the dog, and we are both happy! :sm01:


Your grandson knows how to wind you around his finger :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gave her a rather nice volume of Adult Colouring-in pictures. It has Cards you can colour and cut out, party invitations and so on.
> 
> I'll not be holding my breath though, regards anything concrete for me.


Haven't you received your birthday gift yet? The adult colouring books are really quite nice. I've contemplated getting one for myself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Daralene!! Cam't stop giggling at the mental picture :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Going to try to attach some pictures of the "grammy jammies" (crosses fingers)


Great family pictures. I'll try to post some of mine if I can get them to load.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathleen Doris, cute story about your GS & the puppy
> My niece was please with her mermaid tail


She looks quite happy with her mermaid tail.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat as it looks on. Color is not true.


Cute hat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> That is perfect. I think they were intended to fit like that but my GDs all wanted them longer. I had to add to the two here.


Your GD looks pleased but I'm not sure about your furbaby.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone made it to our 5 day destination Queenstown. The photos are the apartment and lake view pretty cool.
> It's on main road but worth the high price we paid to rent it.
> We left the glacier in heavy rain and cold, crossed through the Haast Pass and it's nice and sunny and 24C here, much more summery. Enjoy


What a great view! The apartment looks pretty swish. I'm glad you're enjoying the trip.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> How lovley to see them happy with there presents. Fun to watch them on Christmas Day isn' t it?


I'm posting a few of my family. Unfortunately my niece took them around the table and I don't have those yet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to post this...Gracie is growing so fast ( 3 1/2 months) she is also Alice has been pulling the stuffing out of her town as evidenced by the white puffs all over the floor.


That is so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm posting a few of my family. Unfortunately my niece took them around the table and I don't have those yet.


Everyone looks to be having a wonderful time. Great looking family too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm finally caught up so must go and make some turkey soup.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Some lovely gifts given and received by many of you and lovely photos of family too.
Well we had a good sleep and have woken in paradise this morning. The apartment is really top notch, very modern and comfortable. The complex is called Pounamu Apartments. The name in Maori is our greenstone jade, which is found in large boulders in the rivers here. The Maori folk made it into weapons, ornaments, and jewellery. It's very hard rock and makes beautiful things. 
Having this wonderful place to stay is super after a years hard work, a real treat and our present to each other.
The Remarkables mountain range is all round us and Lake Wakatipu, meaning sacred vessel, is 50 kms long and very deep. There's still a bit of snow on the top of some mountain peaks.
We think we might fly down in winter for a long weekend to experience the snow.
I bet you northern folk are laughing, you get so much snow, but we don't get it in Auckland so would be fun to see it. Catch up later breakfast awaits.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I almost forgot to tell you all that my friends grandson doesn't have the cancer back, it's just damage showing from chemo, thank the Lord. They are very grateful for all the prayers, it was very welcome news right before Christmas. 
Thank you all so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for letting us know. I haven't seen Zoe post for ages. The last I heard, I think, was that she was caring for aging parents. Or am I wrong?


She did not say much about herself, she was more concerned about US politics. She has not been on KP, to my knowledge, for yoinks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry that you had a bad day with your hip.


Thank you Liz- not too bad today!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great video Gwen look like they are great friends


It does, doesn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Haven't you received your birthday gift yet? The adult colouring books are really quite nice. I've contemplated getting one for myself.


No, still nothing!

DGD just loves them- she will be 14 in January- always had an artistic bent. As well as a way with words.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm posting a few of my family. Unfortunately my niece took them around the table and I don't have those yet.


Lovely to see your family, Liz!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Off to gym, see you all late afternoon/evening. Have a good day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Some lovely gifts given and received by many of you and lovely photos of family too.
> Well we had a good sleep and have woken in paradise this morning. The apartment is really top notch, very modern and comfortable. The complex is called Pounamu Apartments. The name in Maori is our greenstone jade, which is found in large boulders in the rivers here. The Maori folk made it into weapons, ornaments, and jewellery. It's very hard rock and makes beautiful things.
> Having this wonderful place to stay is super after a years hard work, a real treat and our present to each other.
> The Remarkables mountain range is all round us and Lake Wakatipu, meaning sacred vessel, is 50 kms long and very deep. There's still a bit of snow on the top of some mountain peaks.
> ...


Good morning Fan- that is a great present- well deserved and much needed after the year you've had. Queenstown is such a lovely place- I once went up the back roads as far as Arcadia- the sandflies are so HUGE, and they loved me!!! Another time I walked the Routeburn Track- that is so worth it! And for others, follows one of the trails the Maori took when searching for the Pounamu (Greenstone), which BTW was also a major source of tools- adzes and so on for their carving. The best Pounamu is found on the West Coast. (of the South Island)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I almost forgot to tell you all that my friends grandson doesn't have the cancer back, it's just damage showing from chemo, thank the Lord. They are very grateful for all the prayers, it was very welcome news right before Christmas.
> Thank you all so much.


That is good news.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Now Elizabeth is smarter than Mishka- she gives me the ball to get it to flash :sm02:


Definitely smarter ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is a really good YARN SALE. --- sam

http://www.loveknitting.com/us/winter-sale?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=271216_LKDD_MALABAR&utm_content=NA&omhide=true&country=US


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see your family, Liz!


Thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene made something like that a couple of years ago - maybe she could post a picture of it again. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, looks like a lovely place for a holiday. Pretty swanky car, makes my 10 yr old VW look pretty shabby????
> 
> I just came across this tonight, I'm thinking it needs added to the to-do list. I might get the list done if I live to be 200????
> 
> ok, it's a really pretty turtleneck cowl thing that goes down on th shoulders, if anyone's is interested you will have to PM me, when I try to post it it says too much promotion ????I'Ve never seen that before.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning Fan- that is a great present- well deserved and much needed after the year you've had. Queenstown is such a lovely place- I once went up the back roads as far as Arcadia- the sandflies are so HUGE, and they loved me!!! Another time I walked the Routeburn Track- that is so worth it! And for others, follows one of the trails the Maori took when searching for the Pounamu (Greenstone), which BTW was also a major source of tools- adzes and so on for their carving. The best Pounamu is found on the West Coast. (of the South Island)


I can't say I've heard or seen the Pounamu. My DH and I started out as rock hounds years ago before he became a gemologist. I'm not sure if he had any in stock. I still have quite a lot of his minerals and rocks. I have to find a gem and mineral club who might be interested in them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is a really good YARN SALE. --- sam
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/winter-sale?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=271216_LKDD_MALABAR&utm_content=NA&omhide=true&country=US


That is a good sale. Sure wish our dollar wasn't so low.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I can't say I've heard or seen the Pounamu. My DH and I started out as rock hounds years ago before he became a gemologist. I'm not sure if he had any in stock. I still have quite a lot of his minerals and rocks. I have to find a gem and mineral club who might be interested in them.


A lot ended up in Museums overseas, but it is debatable whether it was honestly acquired- many Maori Artefacts are being brought back to the country- especially the carved heads and other bones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

An obituary of Carrie Fisher, courtesy of mjs:

http://www.yourclassical.org/story/2016/12/27/carrie-fisher-dies-at-60?utm_campaign=APM%20YC%2020161227%20Carrie%20Fisher%20EMAIL&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Eloqua&utm_content=Remembering%20Carrie%20Fisher


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm sure I miss lots of bargains too but just can't deal with the crowds and no parking spots.


Yes, I feel the same way. There is really nothing I need so much that I would put myself through all that. I shall find my way to the shops either tomorrow or on Thursday to buy presents for my sister and her family, as we will be spending New Year with them, and I see no point in buying presents before Christmas when I can buy the same things for much less in the next few days. I do not enjoy shopping, and certainly have no wish to involve myself in any sort of competitive shopping excerise.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a my kind of vacation - casual and no real rushing around to be sure and see everything. the yarn shop sounds fabulous. think they would let you photo part of it for us? --- sam



Fan said:


> We will chill out, eat plenty, enjoy the view and wind down after a tough year. Also I want to take a drive to a nearby village at Clyde, where the fabulous Touch yarn shop is and possibly buy something terrific in there. They have gorgeous hand dyed possum merino Yarns and Super patterns too. We have been here a lot and done many of the adventure things so will leave them out this time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I'm posting a few of my family. Unfortunately my niece took them around the table and I don't have those yet.


Great pictures of your family Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I feel the same way. There is really nothing I need so much that I would put myself through all that. I shall find my way to the shops either tomorrow or on Thursday to buy presents for my sister and her family, as we will be spending New Year with them, and I see no point in buying presents before Christmas when I can buy the same things for much less in the next few days. I do not enjoy shopping, and certainly have no wish to involve myself in any sort of competitive shopping excerise.


One good thing about being ill lots of food left so don't even have to go food shopping for a while .


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

budasha said:


> Your grandson knows how to wind you around his finger :sm09:


Yes, you are right. Officially, he is the one with learning difficulties, but, as you say,he runs rings around me. So, who is the smart one here? :sm17:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage is down at Bonde and Chris ' s for another night. He is having so much fun playing with Chris on the game system and he has had a ball playing with Warden. Said he is trying to teach Warden to say Gage. Lol.???? Warden is 6 months old. 

Well I got an unexpected visit from my sister in law, her boyfriend and my mother in law. Was so nice to see them. ☺☺☺


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> One good thing about being ill lots of food left so don't even have to go food shopping for a while .


Sorry that you have felt too ill to eat much, Sonja. We have pretty much all the food we need to keep us going until we head off to my sister's on Friday, but we have managed to eat a fair amount over the past few days. Do take good care of yourself, my dear, and I hope you get your appetite back very soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was wondering about the storm you got - glad nothing was damaged. --- sam



KateB said:


> Need to get myself organised today as I'm off for an overnight with "the girls" tomorrow - we're staying up in Glasgow and going to see the show "The Commitments", I'm really looking forward to it. I haven't really given much thought to the family gathering (in our house this year) on 2nd January (22 adults and 12 kids!) but I'll worry about that when I get back! It's not the hassle it used to be as, although we were smaller numbers in years gone by, all the kids are now grown up so they all bring a dish too, so we usually end up with far too much!
> The sun is actually shining out there and it's really mild (8C), unlike the last 2 days where it was wild! We had our outdoor swing seat, garden table and the barbecue under a large waterproof cover in a corner of the patio and yesterday morning, after a very stormy night, found the cover half way up the garden, the barbecue (and it's quite a big heavy thing) tipped on its side and the seat and table moved about 3 feet! I presume the wind got under the cover and just lifted the lot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is down at Bonde and Chris ' s for another night. He is having so much fun playing with Chris on the game system and he has had a ball playing with Warden. Said he is trying to teach Warden to say Gage. Lol.???? Warden is 6 months old.
> 
> Well I got an unexpected visit from my sister in law, her boyfriend and my mother in law. Was so nice to see them. ☺☺☺


That all sounds good Mel- and I am so glad you have Deuce with you.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved the pictures. Glad you shared them. I had to take my work watch to the watch repairman today, and the wonderful yarn shop is just next door. Well, you know how it is, since I had to find a parking place, and there was one right in front of both stores, I dropped off my watch, it needs parts, and was unable to walk past the yarn shop. Wow, some beautiful yarns. I have a co-worker who wants to crochet or knit a beanie to put under his surgical hat to keep his head warm during long cases. (ORs are kept at 68 degrees..cold for the workers except surgeon and scrub under the lights). I found some beautiful tweed yarn and have both a knitting and a crocheting beanie pattern. I would rather teach him to knit or will knit him a beanie myself. Ted, the owner, helped me choose a "manly" brown tweed yarn, washable, so it should work well. I am excited about being able to knit again as my thumb has been approved to do so, in small amounts. 
Fan, I loved your car..wonderful and I will bet the ride is so smooth you don't ever feel much even on rough roads. It is beautiful, a work of art.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> An obituary of Carrie Fisher, courtesy of mjs:
> 
> http://www.yourclassical.org/story/2016/12/27/carrie-fisher-dies-at-60?utm_campaign=APM%20YC%2020161227%20Carrie%20Fisher%20EMAIL&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Eloqua&utm_content=Remembering%20Carrie%20Fisher


My eldest daughter was very shocked by this news. Carrie Fisher as Princess Leia was one of her teenage heroes, so this was something of a shock. More so than George Michael, even though he was the younger of the two.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the pictures. Glad you shared them. I had to take my work watch to the watch repairman today, and the wonderful yarn shop is just next door. Well, you know how it is, since I had to find a parking place, and there was one right in front of both stores, I dropped off my watch, it needs parts, and was unable to walk past the yarn shop. Wow, some beautiful yarns. I have a co-worker who wants to crochet or knit a beanie to put under his surgical hat to keep his head warm during long cases. (ORs are kept at 68 degrees..cold for the workers except surgeon and scrub under the lights). I found some beautiful tweed yarn and have both a knitting and a crocheting beanie pattern. I would rather teach him to knit or will knit him a beanie myself. Ted, the owner, helped me choose a "manly" brown tweed yarn, washable, so it should work well. I am excited about being able to knit again as my thumb has been approved to do so, in small amounts.
> Fan, I loved your car..wonderful and I will bet the ride is so smooth you don't ever feel much even on rough roads. It is beautiful, a work of art.


That is great news, Joyce, that the thumb is up to doing some knitting! 
Yarn shops are such temptation!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute gwen - they really have grown. i keep thinking dog - maybe in the spring. will have to do in on the down low - heidi doesn't think i need another dog. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to post this...Gracie is growing so fast ( 3 1/2 months) she is also Alice has been pulling the stuffing out of her town as evidenced by the white puffs all over the floor.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are they pulling on - did you make them? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to post this...Gracie is growing so fast ( 3 1/2 months) she is also Alice has been pulling the stuffing out of her town as evidenced by the white puffs all over the floor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> My eldest daughter was very shocked by this news. Carrie Fisher as Princess Leia was one of her teenage heroes, so this was something of a shock. More so than George Michael, even though he was the younger of the two.


I remember taking my two girls to one or other of the Star Wars series- but I can't say the death of either Carrie Fisher or George Michael has me in tears. My older girl might have said different. David Bowie dying was more of a reminder of my own mortality.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i still think that is the loveliest dicky i have ever seen daralene - you did such a great job on it - and the matching hat. have you ever worn it out and about? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I wonder why. Perhaps because people advertise on here? Please PM me. It sipounds nice, like I need something more to do. ????‍♀


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful family pictures Liz. Looks like you must have had a great time together.



budasha said:


> I'm posting a few of my family. Unfortunately my niece took them around the table and I don't have those yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a wonderful Christmas present. Thankful that the cancer had not returned. Praying that it never does!


Poledra65 said:


> I almost forgot to tell you all that my friends grandson doesn't have the cancer back, it's just damage showing from chemo, thank the Lord. They are very grateful for all the prayers, it was very welcome news right before Christmas.
> Thank you all so much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They are pulling on a rope toy and no I didn't make the stuffed toys they were pulling the stuffing from. Toys were bought at the store on sale.


thewren said:


> what are they pulling on - did you make them? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking family liz --- sam



budasha said:


> I'm posting a few of my family. Unfortunately my niece took them around the table and I don't have those yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news kaye - i'm sure it made everyone's Christmas that much better. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I almost forgot to tell you all that my friends grandson doesn't have the cancer back, it's just damage showing from chemo, thank the Lord. They are very grateful for all the prayers, it was very welcome news right before Christmas.
> Thank you all so much.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

budasha said:


> Your GD looks pleased but I'm not sure about your furbaby.


The fur-baby actually belongs to DD and GD. Just one of many though. That one is Chaos. There is a second husky named Bandit, 2 cats, Anastasia and Nemesis, 2 chinchilla-Smokey and Cupcake, and a bird. Until recently GD also had 2 rats and a rabbit as well.
I, myself, have no pets.

Evelyn


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Love the pictures of the beautiful family I their PJ's. Well dear friends, if you guessed I would pick up DH cold you were right. He is still coughing but much better. The thing I don't like is it seems to hit the areas that are weak so back to the walker. I've finally gotten to the point where I can walk around the house without it so I can't really complain. So that's what is going on here. 

take care and have a great day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like quite a storm Kate. Home nothing that was blown about was damaged. Hope you have a lovely girls overnight and enjoy the show.
> 
> Last night watched another good movie; Free Country of Jones. It is based on a true story in Mississippi during the Civil War here in the US (around 1860s). DH even stayed up and watched the entire movie which is unusual.


I've seen that movie advertised, I hope it's on the movie channel soon, I thought it sounded good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I almost forgot to tell you all that my friends grandson doesn't have the cancer back, it's just damage showing from chemo, thank the Lord. They are very grateful for all the prayers, it was very welcome news right before Christmas.
> Thank you all so much.


What great news! They must all be so relieved


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is a really good YARN SALE. --- sam
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/winter-sale?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=271216_LKDD_MALABAR&utm_content=NA&omhide=true&country=US


You're just bad, tempting us????????????. Looks like some great deals

I bought some Caron cakes today to start that sweater for GD, I'm hoping it's the right weight, anyway, on sale for $7 but I got one for $2, had a coupon???? Then the clerk says & I can give you the seniors discount too. I must look rough today???????? didn't get much sleep last night as DH has a cold & coughed & blew his nose lots during the night.
I also bought 2 -1 pound bags of yarn very bright pretty veregated that may work for the sweater, either way at $5 each it will make something nice. So much for that dent I made in the stash the last few weeks ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> daralene made something like that a couple of years ago - maybe she could post a picture of it again. --- sam


I remember that, I think hers had a hood?? It was from one if the workshops.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An obituary of Carrie Fisher, courtesy of mjs:
> 
> http://www.yourclassical.org/story/2016/12/27/carrie-fisher-dies-at-60?utm_campaign=APM%20YC%2020161227%20Carrie%20Fisher%20EMAIL&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Eloqua&utm_content=Remembering%20Carrie%20Fisher


Much too young to be gone.
I saw a photo of her on the news a couple of nights ago & she looked really old, wonder if she's had health problems


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Much too young to be gone.
> I saw a photo of her on the news a couple of nights ago & she looked really old, wonder if she's had health problems


She had addiction problems, I heard, as well as bi-polar disorder- and that usually means a drastic drug regime.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja & Sharon, sorry you are both still not well.
Flyty1n, it's great your thumb is much better.
Melody, it's great Gage is having a good time away & nice you had company today.
Liz, great photos p, glad you had a good day

I had a nice day in Lloyd, apparently it was crazy busy yesterday but today was great. I stocked up on gift bags, amazing they can sell them for 45-63 cents once Christmas is over????, I reuse them fir several years so won't need more for a few years now. Got some cards, the yarn & spent my Christmas $$ on boots , I have a pair of Reikers that I love, like wearing soft slippers on your feet & the store had everything 25% off so I got a very similar pair, slightly shorter & black. Seems I get something I love & when it's time to replace it they have discontinued them so decided to get them now. I don't think I've ever seen this brand on sale before.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She had addiction problems, I heard, as well as bi-polar disorder- and that usually means a drastic drug regime.


Sad for her family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, off to bed, David is heading toward Mary again tomorrow morning after he loads up, so I'd better get off here so I can get up in the morning and get his cooler filled. Have the gym and knitting tomorrow, Wednesday I'm staying home. lol I'm pooped and want a day off with the dogs. We'll see how well that goes. lol
> Sweet dreams everyone!!!


Our roads are good. Not much snow on our ground currently as we had a warm spell. Today was a bit chilly so I made hot tea and heated up leftovers for an early dinner. I am tired right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sad for her family.


That is for real- I think there is only the one daughter, but of course her mother is still alive.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I almost forgot to tell you all that my friends grandson doesn't have the cancer back, it's just damage showing from chemo, thank the Lord. They are very grateful for all the prayers, it was very welcome news right before Christmas.
> Thank you all so much.


Yeah! Great news!

I made it to the post office and got three boxes mailed. DD went with me and we went to JoAnn's where I spent my Christmas money and got some fabric for quilt backing and a little stuffed dachshund! I just couldn't resist and had a coupon for half off, so...now to work on getting my real live one... :sm23:

After that we stopped by the grocery. So feeling somewhat more accomplished today than yesterday.

Healing thoughts and hugs and blessings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I remember that, I think hers had a hood?? It was from one if the workshops.


I'm wearing it in my avatar and I'll see if I can post this:
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/1/15/thumb-1389799997021-dscn0870.jpg

That shows the hood. Not sure what this is referring to, just saw Sam wondered if I could post it.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Our snow is all gone too. Green grass today but cold again. I think at least there will be some sun tomorrow.


thewren said:


> i love fried bologna sandwiches with cheese and mustard - maybe a thin slice of onion. yummy. --- sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Ohio Joy did you work Christmas day at Elm? Hopefully you got to be with family.


No, Noni, we were not open for Christmas day and I spent the day with family and guests after church in the morning. Other places, like restaurants, were serving Christmas dinner to the public who had no other place to eat that day. We have served all the other holidays which came during the work week this year. I don't think that we will be open for New Year's Eve or Day next weekend. Since it seems a local custom in this part of NE Ohio to serve sauerkraut with pork in some fashion, I will serve my folks our family's version on Monday, the 2nd.

Our regulars are becoming more like family to each other as the weeks go on. I try to cherish each one as far as they will allow me.

Best wishes for the new year to you and all your loved ones, Noni.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An obituary of Carrie Fisher, courtesy of mjs:
> 
> http://www.yourclassical.org/story/2016/12/27/carrie-fisher-dies-at-60?utm_campaign=APM%20YC%2020161227%20Carrie%20Fisher%20EMAIL&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Eloqua&utm_content=Remembering%20Carrie%20Fisher


I saw this morning that she had passed, so sad.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen and Daralene, thank you. MY DD and DGD have a very special relationship. As do my DD and my oldest DGD. We had a safe trip home! Maya was so excited I took her out for a half hour walk just to settle her a little.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you, such a special moment glad I could capture it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Congratulations to Kenny on his engagement to Arin.


Paula, congratulations from me also.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, my oldest DD made Welsh cookies one day. I only snagged one but Delilah. We also had roast duck and dim sum son in love brought, Chinese takeout last night, scrumptious moist stewed pork and lots of bagels, lox and cream cheese! Ate ourselves silly!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Didn't get to sleep til after 2 a.m., up at 5 a.m., 7 hour drive, Costco, Maya walk, I'm slaphappy sorry I didn't comment more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Daralene!! Cam't stop giggling at the mental picture :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Going to try to attach some pictures of the "grammy jammies" (crosses fingers)


What wonderful pictures of your beautiful family. The Jammie's are so great, but that sure is a lot of sewing and I'm sure all done with love. Thanks for sharing the family with us. Is the smallest one the one that was born so premature?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Didn't get to sleep til after 2 a.m., up at 5 a.m., 7 hour drive, Costco, Maya walk, I'm slaphappy sorry I didn't comment more.


You must be really tired.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> Our roads are good. Not much snow on our ground currently as we had a warm spell. Today was a bit chilly so I made hot tea and heated up leftovers for an early dinner. I am tired right now.


Don wanted me to let you know that he had found a use for the little white ''bags'' you sent to him. Today he used them to polish some arrows he had used to learn how to attach fletching. He then needed to ''polish'' or clean off the glue used to attach the feathers to the sides at the rear of the arrow. The bags worked perfectly for him and he is so pleased with the success. Thank you so much for them. He is still searching for a use for the other things you sent.

Thanks again.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is down at Bonde and Chris ' s for another night. He is having so much fun playing with Chris on the game system and he has had a ball playing with Warden. Said he is trying to teach Warden to say Gage. Lol.???? Warden is 6 months old.
> 
> Well I got an unexpected visit from my sister in law, her boyfriend and my mother in law. Was so nice to see them. ☺☺☺


Wow, 3 days of quiet, and it's great that he's having a great time, lol, if that baby says Gage, I hope they record it. lol
What a nice visit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the pictures. Glad you shared them. I had to take my work watch to the watch repairman today, and the wonderful yarn shop is just next door. Well, you know how it is, since I had to find a parking place, and there was one right in front of both stores, I dropped off my watch, it needs parts, and was unable to walk past the yarn shop. Wow, some beautiful yarns. I have a co-worker who wants to crochet or knit a beanie to put under his surgical hat to keep his head warm during long cases. (ORs are kept at 68 degrees..cold for the workers except surgeon and scrub under the lights). I found some beautiful tweed yarn and have both a knitting and a crocheting beanie pattern. I would rather teach him to knit or will knit him a beanie myself. Ted, the owner, helped me choose a "manly" brown tweed yarn, washable, so it should work well. I am excited about being able to knit again as my thumb has been approved to do so, in small amounts.
> Fan, I loved your car..wonderful and I will bet the ride is so smooth you don't ever feel much even on rough roads. It is beautiful, a work of art.


Ooh, yarn... And wonderful that your thumb is much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent news kaye - i'm sure it made everyone's Christmas that much better. --- sam


I'm sure it did, friend said though that in the middle of the football game yesterday he announced in between all the cheering and such, he announced that he was sad, they asked him why, he said he was afraid he wouldn't wake up from the hip surgery he has to have, then went back to football like it was never said. He has Staph in his hip so they're going to cement it to get rid of it? anyway they'll do more later but they need to get rid of the infection. He's 12.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

You are a chatty bunch! Up to 75 pages and I am only on page 31. I don't know if I will be able to keep up or not, but I will try. 

We got a late start due to DH's tooth, which could not be fixed. At least it isn't bothering him. We finally got on the road at noon. We are now in Cave City, Kentucky. We drove about 2 hours in the dark, but did well. 

Matthew's yarn bowls are now in Kentucky! I brought both bowls with me. The big one is sitting on the dashboard so I can use it while we are on the road. 

Hugs and prayers for all of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a wonderful Christmas present. Thankful that the cancer had not returned. Praying that it never does!


And he got to make pound cakes with his grandpa. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Love the pictures of the beautiful family I their PJ's. Well dear friends, if you guessed I would pick up DH cold you were right. He is still coughing but much better. The thing I don't like is it seems to hit the areas that are weak so back to the walker. I've finally gotten to the point where I can walk around the house without it so I can't really complain. So that's what is going on here.
> 
> take care and have a great day.


I hope that you lose it as quickly as you caught it. I sure hope that you don't have too much pain from it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Crossing my fingers for you and Marianne and for many others to be able to join us. I've received some great ideas and offers of help, so it should be a fun project and good time for all.


June should work for me, also, I think. Remind me in a few days to send you the information from last year that you want/need. I think I have most of the paper work with me. If I don't have the paper work it may have to wait to see if the big external hard drive at home has any of it and if it is accessible. Will do my best. Just let me know what you want or need and I will see what I have when we settle in for the evenings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> You are a chatty bunch! Up to 75 pages and I am only on page 31. I don't know if I will be able to keep up or not, but I will try.
> 
> We got a late start due to DH's tooth, which could not be fixed. At least it isn't bothering him. We finally got on the road at noon. We are now in Cave City, Kentucky. We drove about 2 hours in the dark, but did well.
> 
> ...


Safe travels Tami!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You're just bad, tempting us????????????. Looks like some great deals
> 
> I bought some Caron cakes today to start that sweater for GD, I'm hoping it's the right weight, anyway, on sale for $7 but I got one for $2, had a coupon???? Then the clerk says & I can give you the seniors discount too. I must look rough today???????? didn't get much sleep last night as DH has a cold & coughed & blew his nose lots during the night.
> I also bought 2 -1 pound bags of yarn very bright pretty veregated that may work for the sweater, either way at $5 each it will make something nice. So much for that dent I made in the stash the last few weeks ????


Great bargains!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Our roads are good. Not much snow on our ground currently as we had a warm spell. Today was a bit chilly so I made hot tea and heated up leftovers for an early dinner. I am tired right now.


That's good, ours are not horrible, but any sidewalks that people didn't shovel or put ice melt on are sure slick, things are melting during the day and refreezing during the night. 
I'm tired too, hope you get a goodnights rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like "proper" Christmas weather. Here it has been so mild we've been opening windows and complaining that we're too warm! Didn't even light a fire which is unusual for Christmas Day.


It was n the 50's F day after Christmas here! :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just a quick comment as we are without email. Both my phone and home reluctant at home. Probably as a result of storms overnight. Many without power including mobile and internet towers etc do many down. Our internet connection is not reliable but as so many down suspect it is not that today. Do have power. 
Over 2 inches rain overnight and strong winds. 

Been following the cricket in Melbourne in which Pakistan are doing well against us. But likely that our rain will head to Melbourne so could lose a lot of play. Lost some every day so far and tomorrow could be extremely wet going by our weather. 
Maybe Cathy will get some of it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are a chatty bunch! Up to 75 pages and I am only on page 31. I don't know if I will be able to keep up or not, but I will try.
> 
> We got a late start due to DH's tooth, which could not be fixed. At least it isn't bothering him. We finally got on the road at noon. We are now in Cave City, Kentucky. We drove about 2 hours in the dark, but did well.
> 
> ...


Safe journey Tami! Too bad that DH's tooth can't be fixed, but good that it isn't bothering him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not really sure, haven't been there in a while, when my kids were younger. I thought it was good, they weren't impressed, would have rather had McDonald's, LOL


Well I'm in Macdonald's currently. Starving day so basic salad and coffee and using their wifi


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was on the movie channel here (pay per view). 


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen that movie advertised, I hope it's on the movie channel soon, I thought it sounded good


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

The only thing in my life these days is DH and his health. He will be in the spa another day or two. The latest is that the doctor thinks that he has viral meningitis. The dr said that he didn't present with all the symptoms and the lab work was not real strong either but it was enough that it couldn't be ignored. He is on a huge cocktail of antibiotics and actually is feeling better and restless so he is ready to come home. He needs to finish the course of the meds first. I am still in shock as I didn't think that he was that sick. Sure am glad that he is being well taken care of. As a side point, I am feeling better too and still have a few more days of antibiotics myself.
I went to the hospital today and when I got there, I only had one knitting needle. Can't find the other one. At least they were cheap needles I bought at WalMart so I am not out a lot. I haven't found my needles from the move yet so I will have to buy another set of needles. I am doing mindless knitting, scrub pads with scrubby yarn. Nothing fancy these days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The only thing in my life these days is DH and his health. He will be in the spa another day or two. The latest is that the doctor thinks that he has viral meningitis. The dr said that he didn't present with all the symptoms and the lab work was not real strong either but it was enough that it couldn't be ignored. He is on a huge cocktail of antibiotics and actually is feeling better and restless so he is ready to come home. He needs to finish the course of the meds first. I am still in shock as I didn't think that he was that sick. Sure am glad that he is being well taken care of. As a side point, I am feeling better too and still have a few more days of antibiotics myself.
> I went to the hospital today and when I got there, I only had one knitting needle. Can't find the other one. At least they were cheap needles I bought at WalMart so I am not out a lot. I haven't found my needles from the move yet so I will have to buy another set of needles. I am doing mindless knitting, scrub pads with scrubby yarn. Nothing fancy these days.


I am so glad that you are both feeling much better, that is a very good thing. Too bad about your knitting needle, but as you said, at least they weren't expensive ones. 
Keep taking it easy, you don't want any set backs with your recovering.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wearing it in my avatar and I'll see if I can post this:
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/1/15/thumb-1389799997021-dscn0870.jpg
> 
> That shows the hood. Not sure what this is referring to, just saw Sam wondered if I could post it.


He was referring to the pattern I was trying to post but can't as KP rejects it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure it did, friend said though that in the middle of the football game yesterday he announced in between all the cheering and such, he announced that he was sad, they asked him why, he said he was afraid he wouldn't wake up from the hip surgery he has to have, then went back to football like it was never said. He has Staph in his hip so they're going to cement it to get rid of it? anyway they'll do more later but they need to get rid of the infection. He's 12.


That's terrible for someone so young to have. Hope they can get him fixed up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just a quick comment as we are without email. Both my phone and home reluctant at home. Probably as a result of storms overnight. Many without power including mobile and internet towers etc do many down. Our internet connection is not reliable but as so many down suspect it is not that today. Do have power.
> Over 2 inches rain overnight and strong winds.
> 
> Been following the cricket in Melbourne in which Pakistan are doing well against us. But likely that our rain will head to Melbourne so could lose a lot of play. Lost some every day so far and tomorrow could be extremely wet going by our weather.
> Maybe Cathy will get some of it


I hope all are safe from the bad weather & you get your services back soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you both tons of healing energy sharon to surround you with warm healing goodness. --- sam



Sharon Scheller said:


> Love the pictures of the beautiful family I their PJ's. Well dear friends, if you guessed I would pick up DH cold you were right. He is still coughing but much better. The thing I don't like is it seems to hit the areas that are weak so back to the walker. I've finally gotten to the point where I can walk around the house without it so I can't really complain. So that's what is going on here.
> 
> take care and have a great day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it did have a hood - it was lovely. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I remember that, I think hers had a hood?? It was from one if the workshops.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there was a short discussion on dickies. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wearing it in my avatar and I'll see if I can post this:
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/1/15/thumb-1389799997021-dscn0870.jpg
> 
> That shows the hood. Not sure what this is referring to, just saw Sam wondered if I could post it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a good german tradition of having sour kraut and pork on new year's day - brings good luck. i love pork and kraut. --- sam



jheiens said:


> No, Noni, we were not open for Christmas day and I spent the day with family and guests after church in the morning. Other places, like restaurants, were serving Christmas dinner to the public who had no other place to eat that day. We have served all the other holidays which came during the work week this year. I don't think that we will be open for New Year's Eve or Day next weekend. Since it seems a local custom in this part of NE Ohio to serve sauerkraut with pork in some fashion, I will serve my folks our family's version on Monday, the 2nd.
> 
> Our regulars are becoming more like family to each other as the weeks go on. I try to cherish each one as far as they will allow me.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - i suppose delilah works here - samson thought she was delicious. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, my oldest DD made Welsh cookies one day. I only snagged one but Delilah. We also had roast duck and dim sum son in love brought, Chinese takeout last night, scrumptious moist stewed pork and lots of bagels, lox and cream cheese! Ate ourselves silly!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy for both of you zooming your way - hopefully that and the antibiotics will have you both in the pink real quick. --- sam



Railyn said:


> The only thing in my life these days is DH and his health. He will be in the spa another day or two. The latest is that the doctor thinks that he has viral meningitis. The dr said that he didn't present with all the symptoms and the lab work was not real strong either but it was enough that it couldn't be ignored. He is on a huge cocktail of antibiotics and actually is feeling better and restless so he is ready to come home. He needs to finish the course of the meds first. I am still in shock as I didn't think that he was that sick. Sure am glad that he is being well taken care of. As a side point, I am feeling better too and still have a few more days of antibiotics myself.
> I went to the hospital today and when I got there, I only had one knitting needle. Can't find the other one. At least they were cheap needles I bought at WalMart so I am not out a lot. I haven't found my needles from the move yet so I will have to buy another set of needles. I am doing mindless knitting, scrub pads with scrubby yarn. Nothing fancy these days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible for someone so young to have. Hope they can get him fixed up


It sounds pretty optimistic, so hoping. He's had 4 bouts of cancer in 5 years, I sure hope that he has no more recurrences, but his bones and joints have sure paid the price with the chemo, poor kid.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The only thing in my life these days is DH and his health. He will be in the spa another day or two. The latest is that the doctor thinks that he has viral meningitis. The dr said that he didn't present with all the symptoms and the lab work was not real strong either but it was enough that it couldn't be ignored. He is on a huge cocktail of antibiotics and actually is feeling better and restless so he is ready to come home. He needs to finish the course of the meds first. I am still in shock as I didn't think that he was that sick. Sure am glad that he is being well taken care of. As a side point, I am feeling better too and still have a few more days of antibiotics myself.
> I went to the hospital today and when I got there, I only had one knitting needle. Can't find the other one. At least they were cheap needles I bought at WalMart so I am not out a lot. I haven't found my needles from the move yet so I will have to buy another set of needles. I am doing mindless knitting, scrub pads with scrubby yarn. Nothing fancy these days.


I'm glad you are both feeling better


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night all, I'm off to lala land, I'm pooped. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds pretty optimistic, so hoping. He's had 4 bouts of cancer in 5 years, I sure hope that he has no more recurrences, but his bones and joints have sure paid the price with the chemo, poor kid.


One of my classmates had lymphoma & has had terrible joint damage, had replacement of both knees, both hips & both shoulders but doing OK now. Sometimes the cure is really devastating


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My mobile is working again so have hotspotted my laptop (might move to iPad as will use less data). 
Can anyone help me out please? I thought I had saved the pattern for a handtowel that was posted here on KP a short while ago. I think some did it- I was about to start one but can't find the pattern anywhere. Can't remember who did it either. It was just typed into the topic after a number of people got cross becuase it hadn't been posted yet. If it had been me it may not have been posted at all after the way some people responded.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm headed to mine too, David seems to have fallen asleep on the couch with two dogs. lol


What a great hippo.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the bedroom we are in right now is no way big enough, we'd have to crawl over it to get anywhere. lol


So not only will you need the money for the bed but a bigger bedroom?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's several lives ahead of me yet. it's always good to have the bed around if case it happens. --- sam



darowil said:


> So not only will you need the money for the bed but a bigger bedroom?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Need to get myself organised today as I'm off for an overnight with "the girls" tomorrow - we're staying up in Glasgow and going to see the show "The Commitments", I'm really looking forward to it. I haven't really given much thought to the family gathering (in our house this year) on 2nd January (22 adults and 12 kids!) but I'll worry about that when I get back! It's not the hassle it used to be as, although we were smaller numbers in years gone by, all the kids are now grown up so they all bring a dish too, so we usually end up with far too much!
> The sun is actually shining out there and it's really mild (8C), unlike the last 2 days where it was wild! We had our outdoor swing seat, garden table and the barbecue under a large waterproof cover in a corner of the patio and yesterday morning, after a very stormy night, found the cover half way up the garden, the barbecue (and it's quite a big heavy thing) tipped on its side and the seat and table moved about 3 feet! I presume the wind got under the cover and just lifted the lot!


Enjoy the show, it should be wonderful! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I am so glad that you are both feeling much better, that is a very good thing. Too bad about your knitting needle, but as you said, at least they weren't expensive ones.
> Keep taking it easy, you don't want any set backs with your recovering.


I agree with Kaye Jo, please don't overdo things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds pretty optimistic, so hoping. He's had 4 bouts of cancer in 5 years, I sure hope that he has no more recurrences, but his bones and joints have sure paid the price with the chemo, poor kid.


It does seem rough- the cure is almost as bad as the illness.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm thinking of buying enough of this yarn to make a sweater for me. two bags i think will do it. my question is do you just pick up any ball and begin and when that runs out just pick another ball and so forth and so on? i don't think any of these really match each other. there are several i am considering - bohemian just caught my eye as did morocco and manhattan. --- sam

http://international.elann.com/elann-shop/elann-meander-yarn-5-ball-bag/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm thinking of buying enough of this yarn to make a sweater for me. two bags i think will do it. my question is do you just pick up any ball and begin and when that runs out just pick another ball and so forth and so on? i don't think any of these really match each other. there are several i am considering - bohemian just caught my eye as did morocco and manhattan. --- sam
> 
> http://international.elann.com/elann-shop/elann-meander-yarn-5-ball-bag/


I guess it would look ok Sam if it was stocking stitch- nothing too fancy in the way of design.
I would not choose it for a Gansey for instance, with a lot of surface patterning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> My mobile is working again so have hotspotted my laptop (might move to iPad as will use less data).
> Can anyone help me out please? I thought I had saved the pattern for a handtowel that was posted here on KP a short while ago. I think some did it- I was about to start one but can't find the pattern anywhere. Can't remember who did it either. It was just typed into the topic after a number of people got cross becuase it hadn't been posted yet. If it had been me it may not have been posted at all after the way some people responded.


Is this it? I went on a hunt..... The pattern is on the page of the link... scroll down a bit and the picture is (of course) on page 1....

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-22.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking a plain knit pullover or button up - i'm thinking it would look better as a pullover. i just liked the pattern of the yarn - thought it would make an interesting pattern as it knitted out. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it would look ok Sam if it was stocking stitch- nothing too fancy in the way of design.
> I would not choose it for a Gansey for instance, with a lot of surface patterning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So cute with them playing together like that, and yes, I see the stuffing on the floor :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Re Gwen's gorgeous puppies...... ditto. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was thinking a plain knit pullover or button up - i'm thinking it would look better as a pullover. i just liked the pattern of the yarn - thought it would make an interesting pattern as it knitted out. --- sam


I am convinced it needs a 'plain' canvas- a pullover should be fine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely julie - very plain - i want the yarn itself to be the focus - besides - i don't think a pattern would show with all the is going on with the yarn. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am convinced it needs a 'plain' canvas- a pullover should be fine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is another kitchen towel - i like the pattern. and it is free. --- sam

https://web.archive.org/web/20130523080230/http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/knittowel.html


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is down at Bonde and Chris ' s for another night. He is having so much fun playing with Chris on the game system and he has had a ball playing with Warden. Said he is trying to teach Warden to say Gage. Lol.???? Warden is 6 months old.
> 
> Well I got an unexpected visit from my sister in law, her boyfriend and my mother in law. Was so nice to see them. ☺☺☺


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Love the pictures of the beautiful family I their PJ's. Well dear friends, if you guessed I would pick up DH cold you were right. He is still coughing but much better. The thing I don't like is it seems to hit the areas that are weak so back to the walker. I've finally gotten to the point where I can walk around the house without it so I can't really complain. So that's what is going on here.
> 
> take care and have a great day.


Oh dear, I hope the cold doesnt last long.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure it did, friend said though that in the middle of the football game yesterday he announced in between all the cheering and such, he announced that he was sad, they asked him why, he said he was afraid he wouldn't wake up from the hip surgery he has to have, then went back to football like it was never said. He has Staph in his hip so they're going to cement it to get rid of it? anyway they'll do more later but they need to get rid of the infection. He's 12.


Poor kid has gone through a lot for his age. Great news there is no cancer though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just a quick comment as we are without email. Both my phone and home reluctant at home. Probably as a result of storms overnight. Many without power including mobile and internet towers etc do many down. Our internet connection is not reliable but as so many down suspect it is not that today. Do have power.
> Over 2 inches rain overnight and strong winds.
> 
> Been following the cricket in Melbourne in which Pakistan are doing well against us. But likely that our rain will head to Melbourne so could lose a lot of play. Lost some every day so far and tomorrow could be extremely wet going by our weather.
> Maybe Cathy will get some of it


We didnt get anywhere near what Adelaide got.... we had 4mm. I wouldnt have even thought it was that much. It was cooler this morning but humid and then this afternoon it shot up to 39.7c and horrid strong winds for hours. It is 9pm now and still 34c! It is discusting outside and I cant see a lot of sleep happening here tonight. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I just got these couple of photos sent from my DS. So of course I have to share. .....


Hopefully dolly had a heartbeat. Or breath sounds as it looks more right side.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have read up to here except the pages somewhere that I have missed. LOL.
> 
> I need to be in bed, didnt get much sleep last night, far far too hot and I just cant afford to have Air con on overnight. It was a very humid night and I was up and down checking if it was cooler outside so I could open some windows, but nope no such luck. So goodnight all. Back tomorrow... Monday.


Have got a fan? That's what we use on bad nights, and especially good for humid weather. They are cheap to buy and to run.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got in a real muddle too, at some point in catching up, not sure what I've read and what I've missed!


I'm a bit the same. Hoping I have managed to read it all!

Internet still playing up. I've tried sorting it out ( we have decided it is our internet that is the issue). Have had problems ever since we moved not sure if it is the new provider or something else. Have very old wires. The electrician has got half through new ones but for some reason they are not yet connected. Once that is done we will know that is not the problem. Anyway David is now trying to figure it out. 
So hotspotted my iPad. But not as easy to use so won't be here all evening.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hopefully dolly had a heartbeat. Or breath sounds as it looks more right side.


Yes she did! LOL When she put stethascope on heart Serena whispers " boom boom boom". Ha ha, so cute


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Have got a fan? That's what we use on bad nights, and especially good for humid weather. They are cheap to buy and to run.


Oh yes. I have Air con on jst now with ceiling fan on in lounge and a pedestal fan in lounge doorway trying to push cold air into bedroom. Will have fan going at night but can have air con on too long, too expensive. This old house gets pretty hot but when we get a cool change it will cool down quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been enjoying everyone's Christmas stories and pictures - looks like most of us had a wonderful holiday. We, of course, had chaos for Christmas Eve and Day, but SO much fun!! Bob has downloaded pictures to my computer, so I'll try to put some up later.
> 
> The biggest news of the day (which I knew about ahead of time) was that GS Kenny proposed to his girlfriend Arin!! And she said YES. I think it will be a year or two before they get married, but it's coming!! GS Anthony stopped over on his way home from seeing his dad and showed us a video of the proposal. Kenny gave Arin a huge box with a couple more boxes inside it - in the middle was a box with a big candy ring - when she turned to show him that she had stuck it in her mouth, there was Kenny, down on one knee, with the real ring in his hand. She froze for a couple of seconds, screamed "Yes" and tackled him. She already had a ring on "that" finger, so she had to get that off, but he got the size perfectly and the engagement ring slid right on! He had been saving for a long time, I was on the phone when he and his mom were shopping on line. They ran into a really good sale and Becki found a $100 - off coupon, so he got a beautiful ring for a lot less that he expected. He says that he's going to start saving for the wedding!!
> 
> ...


What exciting news. Congratulations to them both.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all we had a long trip yesterday but made it to the Franz Josef Glacier village. Can't see the Glacier due to mist and rain. Sounds like you all had a good Christmas which is how it should be. Today we have another long drive to Queenstown and will have 5 days to enjoy the lake and mountain scenery.
> Catch-up then


Hopefully you can see it tomorrow. But I guess you've seen it before so not quite so disappointing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was wondering how yesterday went- Happy motoring today! You may have to rely on the summary, we've been chatting so
> 
> Just had a visit from Alastair and his youngest, Paul, to drop of some prezzies on their way to Hamilton, to see Lisa. All I had in return was the block I made about thirty years ago for tying heddles, for my floor loom, which Alastair has in the garage at the house they rent out.


That was good to see Alastair and Paul.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Oh dear, the poor poppett, tossed away, she's definitely a girl who knows what she doesn't want, she'll probably love him later. lol
> I love The hichhiker's guide to the galaxy, I have it dvr'd and watch it every so often. lol


Though she says very little she sure makes it known what she wants or doesn't want. Mum was really taken the other day, she had been playing with Elizabeth's feet and stopped. Then a short while later Elizabeth put her foot on Mum's leg and enjoyed more foot rubs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Daralene!! Cam't stop giggling at the mental picture :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Going to try to attach some pictures of the "grammy jammies" (crosses fingers)


What lovely "Grammy jammies". Looks like they were worth the effort in making them.jammies.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Though she says very little she sure makes it known what she wants or doesn't want. Mum was really taken the other day, she had been playing with Elizabeth's feet and stopped. Then a short while later Elizabeth put her foot on Mum's leg and enjoyed more foot rubs.


Aaaww, so cute.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks, I love to do it for them - but I think I created a monster - I'm going to have to do more with the grand kids beginning to acquire serious boyfriends, girlfriends and now a fiancee. Gonna have to pick a cut off point at sometime!!
> 
> Right now, it's pouring rain here, about 40F, and "blowin' a hooley" as Kate says. Any snow we have left is at the ends of driveways and sides of the roads and is muddy and black - yuck :sm03: ! Don't think we are expecting any too soon, but I don't think we'll be as lucky as we were last year when we had one of the warmest and snowless winters on record.


And then the next generation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I never thought it was odd looking because of your knitting! Your skills are fantastic! It was just what popped into my mind when I first saw it. I can't imagine knitting something so small


I didn't take it as a criticism of any type. Just that I thought the same so looked thinking I might have done something wrong. But no it looked similar. I did though do icord limbs instead of narrow strips which then needed sewing. And mine don't look any odder


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And quite a shock too, at least while we are on this side of the dirt. lol


But if he comes back it would save us going through the process of dying first.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We didnt get anywhere near what Adelaide got.... we had 4mm. I wouldnt have even thought it was that much. It was cooler this morning but humid and then this afternoon it shot up to 39.7c and horrid strong winds for hours. It is 9pm now and still 34c! It is discusting outside and I cant see a lot of sleep happening here tonight. :sm12: :sm12:


DD and son are now in Sydney; they'll be there for 2 more days before heading to the Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat as it looks on. Color is not true.


It looks a bit odd off. Or a small fish tail. But on it looks good could add a face with whiskers to it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD and son are now in Sydney; they'll be there for 2 more days before heading to the Great Barrier Reef.


 :sm24: I hope they have a fantastic time in Aust. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone made it to our 5 day destination Queenstown. The photos are the apartment and lake view pretty cool.
> It's on main road but worth the high price we paid to rent it.
> We left the glacier in heavy rain and cold, crossed through the Haast Pass and it's nice and sunny and 24C here, much more summery. Enjoy


And what was the Haast Pass like to get through? Weather sounds perfect there.
Beautiful view you have.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I hope they have a fantastic time in Aust. :sm11:


I'm sure they are. From Sydney they go to Cairns for a couple of days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely julie - very plain - i want the yarn itself to be the focus - besides - i don't think a pattern would show with all the is going on with the yarn. --- sam


I fully agree with that, Sam- and then all you have to watch for is your shaping- you should not have to do too much 'tinking' back!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm a bit the same. Hoping I have managed to read it all!
> 
> Internet still playing up. I've tried sorting it out ( we have decided it is our internet that is the issue). Have had problems ever since we moved not sure if it is the new provider or something else. Have very old wires. The electrician has got half through new ones but for some reason they are not yet connected. Once that is done we will know that is not the problem. Anyway David is now trying to figure it out.
> So hotspotted my iPad. But not as easy to use so won't be here all evening.


Have you been to bed at all? or are you just up again, middle of the night, Margaret?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was good to see Alastair and Paul.


It was indeed! To be honest when I went to the door, I thought it was a Courier come at last with some of the parcels I am waiting for! Got such a surprise when it was Paul. They did not come in, possibly because they got lost apparently on the way here- maybe Paul was driving?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was indeed! To be honest when I went to the door, I thought it was a Courier come at last with some of the parcels I am waiting for! Got such a surprise when it was Paul. They did not come in, possibly because they got lost apparently on the way here- maybe Paul was driving?


How wonderful Julie to hear that you got to see them. Short, but very meaningful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I finally got to take the time and look up who the wife is of the star, Guy Paul, in the play DGD is in. Her name is Dame Harriet Walter and she was Lady Prudence Shackleton in Downton Abbey. Sure wish I had seen her as she had flown in to be with her husband for the last performance. I would have felt to shy to talk with her, but to see her from a distance would have been wonderful. I see it is a late marriage for them both. Don't know if anyone is interested or not, but here is a link if you want to see her face. You will recognize her if you saw all of Downton Abbey. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harriet_Walter

Christopher Lee is her uncle according to this.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm thinking of buying enough of this yarn to make a sweater for me. two bags i think will do it. my question is do you just pick up any ball and begin and when that runs out just pick another ball and so forth and so on? i don't think any of these really match each other. there are several i am considering - bohemian just caught my eye as did morocco and manhattan. --- sam
> 
> http://international.elann.com/elann-shop/elann-meander-yarn-5-ball-bag/


That is gorgeous. Some years ago, when I was learning to knit, I had some gradient yarn similar to that (it was called Shadow, I think?) and I made a cardigan that turned out nice. I don't have a picture or the sweater anymore but would love this yarn to do it again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How wonderful Julie to hear that you got to see them. Short, but very meaningful.


Yes it was! The shortbread they brought has been skoffed- but I did 10 minutes on the exercycle before I booted the laptop, just now. The Aromatherapy kit is making the kitchen smell beautifully of Vanilla, and that is before I've even lit the candles, and when the liquid has all been dispersed into the atmosphere I will have a dinky little glass vase- just big enough for one flower.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it was! The shortbread they brought has been skoffed- but I did 10 minutes on the exercycle before I booted the laptop, just now. The Aromatherapy kit is making the kitchen smell beautifully of Vanilla, and that is before I've even lit the candles, and when the liquid has all been dispersed into the atmosphere I will have a dinky little glass vase- just big enough for one flower.


Sounds so lovely. I love the vanilla scent and bought myself and my aunt one. Shortbread is a favorite here too. So glad you were thought of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I finally got to take the time and look up who the wife is of the star, Guy Paul, in the play DGD is in. Her name is Dame Harriet Walter and she was Lady Prudence Shackleton in Downton Abbey. Sure wish I had seen her as she had flown in to be with her husband for the last performance. I would have felt to shy to talk with her, but to see her from a distance would have been wonderful. I see it is a late marriage for them both. Don't know if anyone is interested or not, but here is a link if you want to see her face. You will recognize her if you saw all of Downton Abbey. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harriet_Walter


About time I went back to my Downton Abbey DVD's- can't place her character!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures of your family Liz


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, you are right. Officially, he is the one with learning difficulties, but, as you say,he runs rings around me. So, who is the smart one here? :sm17:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds so lovely. I love the vanilla scent and bought myself and my aunt one. Shortbread is a favorite here too. So glad you were thought of.


Especially in a year when I had not done anything!!!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is down at Bonde and Chris ' s for another night. He is having so much fun playing with Chris on the game system and he has had a ball playing with Warden. Said he is trying to teach Warden to say Gage. Lol.???? Warden is 6 months old.
> 
> Well I got an unexpected visit from my sister in law, her boyfriend and my mother in law. Was so nice to see them. ☺☺☺


That was so nice of them to visit you. Hope you're feeling a little more upbeat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful family pictures Liz. Looks like you must have had a great time together.


Thanks, Gwen. Yes, we had a great time. I was pleased to hear from my nephew that his son really enjoys Christmas at my place.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> great looking family liz --- sam


Thanks, Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> The fur-baby actually belongs to DD and GD. Just one of many though. That one is Chaos. There is a second husky named Bandit, 2 cats, Anastasia and Nemesis, 2 chinchilla-Smokey and Cupcake, and a bird. Until recently GD also had 2 rats and a rabbit as well.
> I, myself, have no pets.
> 
> Evelyn


What a menagerie and special names for all. With that bunch, you don't really need pets..you just have to visit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Love the pictures of the beautiful family I their PJ's. Well dear friends, if you guessed I would pick up DH cold you were right. He is still coughing but much better. The thing I don't like is it seems to hit the areas that are weak so back to the walker. I've finally gotten to the point where I can walk around the house without it so I can't really complain. So that's what is going on here.
> 
> take care and have a great day.


Sorry that you've picked up your DH's cold. Hope it doesn't last long.,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen that movie advertised, I hope it's on the movie channel soon, I thought it sounded good


I've never heard of it. Must watch for it. There hasn't been much on worthwhile watching although I did watch Bridget Jone's baby last night. It was funny.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It looks a bit odd off. Or a small fish tail. But on it looks good could add a face with whiskers to it.


I thought of fish tail! Might be a way to do the mermaid blanket bottom also (on a larger scale of course). I'm now on the third version and also have a fourth idea. The goal is self shaping and simplest quick knitting. I'm planning to write up all the new versions so knitters can decide which they prefer. I did think of buttons for eyes (as I have so very many buttons). It's been fun to play with! I only have two finished ones now as I gave the other three away. But still need to sew the crochet one (which I wasn't wild about in the end).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You're just bad, tempting us????????????. Looks like some great deals
> 
> I bought some Caron cakes today to start that sweater for GD, I'm hoping it's the right weight, anyway, on sale for $7 but I got one for $2, had a coupon???? Then the clerk says & I can give you the seniors discount too. I must look rough today???????? didn't get much sleep last night as DH has a cold & coughed & blew his nose lots during the night.
> I also bought 2 -1 pound bags of yarn very bright pretty veregated that may work for the sweater, either way at $5 each it will make something nice. So much for that dent I made in the stash the last few weeks ????


I hope your DH doesn't pass his cold on to you. So many of you here are getting that darn cold. I'm hoping that my brother and niece haven't passed theirs on to me. I should know within the next day or so. Keeping my fingers crossed that the flu shot wards it off.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was thinking a plain knit pullover or button up - i'm thinking it would look better as a pullover. i just liked the pattern of the yarn - thought it would make an interesting pattern as it knitted out. --- sam


I think it would look good, I like lots of color.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & Sharon, sorry you are both still not well.
> Flyty1n, it's great your thumb is much better.
> Melody, it's great Gage is having a good time away & nice you had company today.
> Liz, great photos p, glad you had a good day
> ...


Sounds like you did well on your shopping. I haven't felt like going yet but may do so today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wearing it in my avatar and I'll see if I can post this:
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/1/15/thumb-1389799997021-dscn0870.jpg
> 
> That shows the hood. Not sure what this is referring to, just saw Sam wondered if I could post it.


It is lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Our snow is all gone too. Green grass today but cold again. I think at least there will be some sun tomorrow.


Here too. I'm already sick of winter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD and son are now in Sydney; they'll be there for 2 more days before heading to the Great Barrier Reef.


Wow! That's quite a trip.hope they have fun


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, my oldest DD made Welsh cookies one day. I only snagged one but Delilah. We also had roast duck and dim sum son in love brought, Chinese takeout last night, scrumptious moist stewed pork and lots of bagels, lox and cream cheese! Ate ourselves silly!


I haven't had Chinese food in a while. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure it did, friend said though that in the middle of the football game yesterday he announced in between all the cheering and such, he announced that he was sad, they asked him why, he said he was afraid he wouldn't wake up from the hip surgery he has to have, then went back to football like it was never said. He has Staph in his hip so they're going to cement it to get rid of it? anyway they'll do more later but they need to get rid of the infection. He's 12.


I feel sad for him. Hope they can get the infection under control.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are a chatty bunch! Up to 75 pages and I am only on page 31. I don't know if I will be able to keep up or not, but I will try.
> 
> We got a late start due to DH's tooth, which could not be fixed. At least it isn't bothering him. We finally got on the road at noon. We are now in Cave City, Kentucky. We drove about 2 hours in the dark, but did well.
> 
> ...


Safe travels.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my classmates had lymphoma & has had terrible joint damage, had replacement of both knees, both hips & both shoulders but doing OK now. Sometimes the cure is really devastating


Wow, I'm glad that they came through it, but yes, the body definitely pays a high price.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, healing energy for you and Ray. Hoping 2017 will be a better year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does seem rough- the cure is almost as bad as the illness.


Almost, and now at 12 is starting to understand mortality where as before he didn't really understand death so wasn't scared by it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i suppose delilah works here - samson thought she was delicious. --- sam


Sam, too funny, spell check strikes again. Welsh cookie was delicious.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The only thing in my life these days is DH and his health. He will be in the spa another day or two. The latest is that the doctor thinks that he has viral meningitis. The dr said that he didn't present with all the symptoms and the lab work was not real strong either but it was enough that it couldn't be ignored. He is on a huge cocktail of antibiotics and actually is feeling better and restless so he is ready to come home. He needs to finish the course of the meds first. I am still in shock as I didn't think that he was that sick. Sure am glad that he is being well taken care of. As a side point, I am feeling better too and still have a few more days of antibiotics myself.
> I went to the hospital today and when I got there, I only had one knitting needle. Can't find the other one. At least they were cheap needles I bought at WalMart so I am not out a lot. I haven't found my needles from the move yet so I will have to buy another set of needles. I am doing mindless knitting, scrub pads with scrubby yarn. Nothing fancy these days.


Glad to hear that both of you are feeling a little better. I hope your DH doesn't rush to leave the hospital. Better to be safe. Sorry about losing your needle.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i suppose delilah works here - samson thought she was delicious. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is the symbolism here that carries it off. i'm anxious to see what you knit for next year. --- sam



darowil said:


> I didn't take it as a criticism of any type. Just that I thought the same so looked thinking I might have done something wrong. But no it looked similar. I did though do icord limbs instead of narrow strips which then needed sewing. And mine don't look any odder


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm thinking of buying enough of this yarn to make a sweater for me. two bags i think will do it. my question is do you just pick up any ball and begin and when that runs out just pick another ball and so forth and so on? i don't think any of these really match each other. there are several i am considering - bohemian just caught my eye as did morocco and manhattan. --- sam
> 
> http://international.elann.com/elann-shop/elann-meander-yarn-5-ball-bag/


It would make a great sweater, if you wanted, when adding a new ball, add the new ball a few rows before you run out of the last ball, then add the last ball back and you'll have a smoother transition color-wise, but as long as you are doing a stockinette or other very simple pattern it should look just fine just adding the next ball, the other way is too fiddly for me, I just add.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My SIL's BIL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My SIL's BIL is in need of prayers. He has had cancer but according to the drs, he is clear of it now. He was taken to hospital Christmas day in pain but so far, they haven't been able to find out what the problem is. We are all wondering if perhaps he has lyme disease. He spends a lot of time in the bush. Unfortunately, our Canadian tests for lyme aren't as good as those in the U.S. Hopefully the additional tests this week will diagnose his condition.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Poor kid has gone through a lot for his age. Great news there is no cancer though.


Yes, and it is great.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it should be really warm there. i had a friend that lived there - said you couldn't swim there because of the jelly fish. beautiful beaches though. hope they have a great time. i can fathom 106° on Christmas day. the last couple of years it has rarely gone over 100° during the hottest part of the summer. i think it is the humidity that does you in. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure they are. From Sydney they go to Cairns for a couple of days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Though she says very little she sure makes it known what she wants or doesn't want. Mum was really taken the other day, she had been playing with Elizabeth's feet and stopped. Then a short while later Elizabeth put her foot on Mum's leg and enjoyed more foot rubs.


LOL! She's going to an independent child I think. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was indeed! To be honest when I went to the door, I thought it was a Courier come at last with some of the parcels I am waiting for! Got such a surprise when it was Paul. They did not come in, possibly because they got lost apparently on the way here- maybe Paul was driving?


How nice that you were able to see them. It's too bad they couldn't spend more time with you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doing a plain stockinette stitch the whole way there should not be much shaping except at the arm and shoulder and a little on the sleeves. i still haven't bought it - maybe today. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree with that, Sam- and then all you have to watch for is your shaping- you should not have to do too much 'tinking' back!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> But if he comes back it would save us going through the process of dying first.


You do have a rather good point there, I hope he waits though until I've knit a bit more of my stash up, I don't want to leave it all here. lol On Disney's haunted mansion where the ghost maid takes all her luggage at the end and her hubby says she can't take it with her, and she says the heck she can't, well that'd be me, it's going with. lolol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I finally got to take the time and look up who the wife is of the star, Guy Paul, in the play DGD is in. Her name is Dame Harriet Walter and she was Lady Prudence Shackleton in Downton Abbey. Sure wish I had seen her as she had flown in to be with her husband for the last performance. I would have felt to shy to talk with her, but to see her from a distance would have been wonderful. I see it is a late marriage for them both. Don't know if anyone is interested or not, but here is a link if you want to see her face. You will recognize her if you saw all of Downton Abbey. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harriet_Walter
> 
> Christopher Lee is her uncle according to this.


A very interesting bio. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I feel sad for him. Hope they can get the infection under control.


He still has his port in, so they are going to do everything through the port, so hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> doing a plain stockinette stitch the whole way there should not be much shaping except at the arm and shoulder and a little on the sleeves. i still haven't bought it - maybe today. --- sam


I haven't had the urge to knit since I finished the slippers. I need to get my ass in gear and do something, even if I just organize my stash. :sm13:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Slept 10 hours, feel human again! Going to treat myself to easy day. But, will finish unpacking and getting house in order. Have dryer going to fluff clothes. Managed to wash and dry them last night but folding was beyond me. Maya laying by my side, bless her. May even go to gym and use water jogging as "carrot" to go in jacuzzi. Does anyone else do that? Use to use two cookie principle. If I vacuumed I allowed myself two cookies. Now it's jacuzzi treats.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What wonderful pictures of your beautiful family. The Jammie's are so great, but that sure is a lot of sewing and I'm sure all done with love. Thanks for sharing the family with us. Is the smallest one the one that was born so premature?


Yes, the little blonde is Lili who was 1lb.6oz. at birth. She is 4 and a half, quite tall for her age and 30 lbs. She is almost the same size as Izzy who is 6. I made the same size pjs for them, just made Lili's pants a little shorter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD and son are now in Sydney; they'll be there for 2 more days before heading to the Great Barrier Reef.


What a wonderful trip I hope they both thoroughly enjoy the whole experience


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are a chatty bunch! Up to 75 pages and I am only on page 31. I don't know if I will be able to keep up or not, but I will try.
> 
> We got a late start due to DH's tooth, which could not be fixed. At least it isn't bothering him. We finally got on the road at noon. We are now in Cave City, Kentucky. We drove about 2 hours in the dark, but did well.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful trip, Tami!! Be safe.
Hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it will be great fun to knit watching the color pattern emerge. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> That is gorgeous. Some years ago, when I was learning to knit, I had some gradient yarn similar to that (it was called Shadow, I think?) and I made a cardigan that turned out nice. I don't have a picture or the sweater anymore but would love this yarn to do it again!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> My SIL's BIL is in need of prayers. He has had cancer but according to the drs, he is clear of it now. He was taken to hospital Christmas day in pain but so far, they haven't been able to find out what the problem is. We are all wondering if perhaps he has lyme disease. He spends a lot of time in the bush. Unfortunately, our Canadian tests for lyme aren't as good as those in the U.S. Hopefully the additional tests this week will diagnose his condition.


He definitely has them, I hope that they can get whatever it is diagnosed and cured, very glad though that no cancer is showing a return.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Slept 10 hours, feel human again! Going to treat myself to easy day. But, will finish unpacking and getting house in order. Have dryer going to fluff clothes. Managed to wash and dry them last night but folding was beyond me. Maya laying by my side, bless her. May even go to gym and use water jogging as "carrot" to go in jacuzzi. Does anyone else do that? Use to use two cookie principle. If I vacuumed I allowed myself two cookies. Now it's jacuzzi treats.


I do! Whatever motivation works. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, the little blonde is Lili who was 1lb.6oz. at birth. She is 4 and a half, quite tall for her age and 30 lbs. She is almost the same size as Izzy who is 6. I made the same size pjs for them, just made Lili's pants a little shorter.


Wow, and she's a pretty little thing too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie - i think it will be fun to knit. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it would look good, I like lots of color.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was thinking a plain knit pullover or button up - i'm thinking it would look better as a pullover. i just liked the pattern of the yarn - thought it would make an interesting pattern as it knitted out. --- sam


I like it, Sam. I agree with just a basic pullover, Bohemian would be my choice, but I like all three you mentioned. Not a bad price, either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up again, so I guess I really need to get my butt in motion and clean the fish tanks and I think as much as I want to leave the decorations up, I'll get them all down and properly organized this year instead of just shoving them in totes. lol 
Then I need to get the basement organized and the craft room, I'm going to move my shelves down stairs I think and put the yarn down there so that if Jennie decides she wants to come here, I'm already ready with the spare room, we'll see though. I think that it will work great to have it all down there as long as it's organized and in the clear totes so that I can see it and the cats can't get into it. lol. 
See you all later, have a wonderful day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kaye - there will be no pattern - just plain stockinette stitch - i want the yarn to be the star. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It would make a great sweater, if you wanted, when adding a new ball, add the new ball a few rows before you run out of the last ball, then add the last ball back and you'll have a smoother transition color-wise, but as long as you are doing a stockinette or other very simple pattern it should look just fine just adding the next ball, the other way is too fiddly for me, I just add.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, the little blonde is Lili who was 1lb.6oz. at birth. She is 4 and a half, quite tall for her age and 30 lbs. She is almost the same size as Izzy who is 6. I made the same size pjs for them, just made Lili's pants a little shorter.


A tiny miracle! It's amazing what is possible in the NICUs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do hope the tests come back negative - sending tons of healing energy his way to get him back in the pink real quick. --- sam



budasha said:


> My SIL's BIL is in need of prayers. He has had cancer but according to the drs, he is clear of it now. He was taken to hospital Christmas day in pain but so far, they haven't been able to find out what the problem is. We are all wondering if perhaps he has lyme disease. He spends a lot of time in the bush. Unfortunately, our Canadian tests for lyme aren't as good as those in the U.S. Hopefully the additional tests this week will diagnose his condition.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, the little blonde is Lili who was 1lb.6oz. at birth. She is 4 and a half, quite tall for her age and 30 lbs. She is almost the same size as Izzy who is 6. I made the same size pjs for them, just made Lili's pants a little shorter.


Lovely little girl


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He definitely has them, I hope that they can get whatever it is diagnosed and cured, very glad though that no cancer is showing a return.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do hope the tests come back negative - sending tons of healing energy his way to get him back in the pink real quick. --- sam


Thanks Sam, appreciate it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You do have a rather good point there, I hope he waits though until I've knit a bit more of my stash up, I don't want to leave it all here. lol On Disney's haunted mansion where the ghost maid takes all her luggage at the end and her hubby says she can't take it with her, and she says the heck she can't, well that'd be me, it's going with. lolol


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how long was she when she was born - so tiny - i would have been afraid to hold her. she sure has turned into a cutie. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, the little blonde is Lili who was 1lb.6oz. at birth. She is 4 and a half, quite tall for her age and 30 lbs. She is almost the same size as Izzy who is 6. I made the same size pjs for them, just made Lili's pants a little shorter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot to ask her - where are they going? --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Have a wonderful trip, Tami!! Be safe.
> Hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought the price was good - i think two bags will be enough. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> I like it, Sam. I agree with just a basic pullover, Bohemian would be my choice, but I like all three you mentioned. Not a bad price, either.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> My SIL's BIL is in need of prayers. He has had cancer but according to the drs, he is clear of it now. He was taken to hospital Christmas day in pain but so far, they haven't been able to find out what the problem is. We are all wondering if perhaps he has lyme disease. He spends a lot of time in the bush. Unfortunately, our Canadian tests for lyme aren't as good as those in the U.S. Hopefully the additional tests this week will diagnose his condition.


Saying prayers.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how long was she when she was born - so tiny - i would have been afraid to hold her. she sure has turned into a cutie. --- sam


She was 12 inches, that's her daddy's hand in the top picture. We didn't get to hold her for several weeks - I think 5 or 6 - her skin was so thin and sensitive that just stroking her arm would make her heart rate jump. When we did get to hold her, she was quite an arm full with all the monitor and oxygen lines attached to her.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i forgot to ask her - where are they going? --- sam


I think...Arizona? CRAFT strikes again!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Saying prayers.


Thank you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well Gage is staying down there for another night at my request. He wants to come home but I told him I was sick with the flu. I am not. Just heartsick. Much as I don't want to be I am. Gage gets upset when I cry and gets mad at his dad. Says it is all dad's fault. I don't want him down and disheartened during the Christmas break. 

I decided to get in the bath and relax before he was to come home. Got in the tub and. Closed my eyes. Was nice and relaxing and then the tears came from out of nowhere. Just all the stress and everything coming out. 

Will have a good cry and get on with it. 
Prayers for Liz bil. 

Love you all. ❤❤


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> And what was the Haast Pass like to get through? Weather sounds perfect there.
> Beautiful view you have.


Getting through the pass was slow in places with tourists slowing down to see the sights of waterfalls river and bush. They can be a worry when unfamiliar with our road rules. Then frustration takes over and people overtake and cause accidents, especially doing it on the bends, not good! Didn't see the glacier as was too misty, and having seen it before and actually landed on it, we weren't worried. Must find our photos on other computer and reload on here.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, the little blonde is Lili who was 1lb.6oz. at birth. She is 4 and a half, quite tall for her age and 30 lbs. She is almost the same size as Izzy who is 6. I made the same size pjs for them, just made Lili's pants a little shorter.


She really was tiny! Good to know that she got over that difficult beginning and is none the worse for it. It must have been a very anxious time for you and her parents.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, glad you are pampering yourself. Do again, and repeat. You are worth pampering. On Sunday my sangha is doing a mini retreat. We will be listening to guided meditation on being your own best friend.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, and she's a pretty little thing too.


She sure is, I didn't realise it was a baby at first she was so tiny, like a wee doll. Love the pjs the top is a nice pattern


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning everyone, another lovely day here. We are being very lazy, sleeping a lot, eating good meals at the restaurant which bears our surname (Hamills) no relation though. Our apartment is up quite high and there are lots of steps up to it, and the unfit legs are feeling it. Need to get walking more and get our fitness up.
Well today is going to be fun. We are going to the Touch Yarn shop in Clyde yay!. Might be doing some shopping in there....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well Gage is staying down there for another night at my request. He wants to come home but I told him I was sick with the flu. I am not. Just heartsick. Much as I don't want to be I am. Gage gets upset when I cry and gets mad at his dad. Says it is all dad's fault. I don't want him down and disheartened during the Christmas break.
> 
> I decided to get in the bath and relax before he was to come home. Got in the tub and. Closed my eyes. Was nice and relaxing and then the tears came from out of nowhere. Just all the stress and everything coming out.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mel. I'm sorry you're having such a rough time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning everyone, another lovely day here. We are being very lazy, sleeping a lot, eating good meals at the restaurant which bears our surname (Hamills) no relation though. Our apartment is up quite high and there are lots of steps up to it, and the unfit legs are feeling it. Need to get walking more and get our fitness up.
> Well today is going to be fun. We are going to the Touch Yarn shop in Clyde yay!. Might be doing some shopping in there....


You really are having a great trip. Sure wish I could be there.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, sounds like restorative, perfect vacay. Enjoy yarn shop.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras - we talked earlier about Chinese food and guess what, my brother and SIL have invited me to join them for Chinese tonight. Am looking forward to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Almost, and now at 12 is starting to understand mortality where as before he didn't really understand death so wasn't scared by it.


mmmm, that is a very hard concept to be so close to, and so young. My thoughts are with him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> My SIL's BIL is in need of prayers. He has had cancer but according to the drs, he is clear of it now. He was taken to hospital Christmas day in pain but so far, they haven't been able to find out what the problem is. We are all wondering if perhaps he has lyme disease. He spends a lot of time in the bush. Unfortunately, our Canadian tests for lyme aren't as good as those in the U.S. Hopefully the additional tests this week will diagnose his condition.


So sorry to hear of this, will keep him, and family in mind.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks ladies, yes it's a wonderful place to restore the body after a tough year.
Queenstown is renowned for the lake and mountains and heaps of activities you can do. Lots of vineyards and fruit orchards nearby as well. That's why we come here every year, it works it's healing magic very well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How nice that you were able to see them. It's too bad they couldn't spend more time with you.


It was understandable, though, if they were behind schedule, they would want to get away before the traffic really built up. It has been a very bad year for road deaths, and the Christmas figures are mounting , and we still have the New Year follies to get through. One underage driver in Christchurch has killed three of his mates, he had his belt on, which they say is how come he survived it. Inexperience, coupled with excessive speed. Another very sad accident that has killed two, was a party of Tongan School Band children and their escorting teachers/parents that went off the road near Gisborne- no explanation for that one yet. Although I heard that the plane crash in Russia that has killed all their singers known previously as the Red Army (singers?) was caused by the flaps failing to operate in an elderly plane, causing lack of lift as it attempted to take off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> doing a plain stockinette stitch the whole way there should not be much shaping except at the arm and shoulder and a little on the sleeves. i still haven't bought it - maybe today. --- sam


I would encourage you to be brave!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, the little blonde is Lili who was 1lb.6oz. at birth. She is 4 and a half, quite tall for her age and 30 lbs. She is almost the same size as Izzy who is 6. I made the same size pjs for them, just made Lili's pants a little shorter.


That is so encouraging to see how well she is doing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> She was 12 inches, that's her daddy's hand in the top picture. We didn't get to hold her for several weeks - I think 5 or 6 - her skin was so thin and sensitive that just stroking her arm would make her heart rate jump. When we did get to hold her, she was quite an arm full with all the monitor and oxygen lines attached to her.


The nephew Paul was a similar scrap of a human when born, but has had a lot of physical and mental problems, which the hospital finally accepted was the result of Steroids administered without parental consent.
He is 25 now, born at 29 weeks, which was seriously tiny at the time. 
I think they can commonly save babies now born at 24 weeks. Sometimes the child faces such an uphill struggle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well Gage is staying down there for another night at my request. He wants to come home but I told him I was sick with the flu. I am not. Just heartsick. Much as I don't want to be I am. Gage gets upset when I cry and gets mad at his dad. Says it is all dad's fault. I don't want him down and disheartened during the Christmas break.
> 
> I decided to get in the bath and relax before he was to come home. Got in the tub and. Closed my eyes. Was nice and relaxing and then the tears came from out of nowhere. Just all the stress and everything coming out.
> 
> ...


Probably a wise move, dear. Weep in private, so you can be strong again for his homecoming. Give Deuce some cuddles for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning everyone, another lovely day here. We are being very lazy, sleeping a lot, eating good meals at the restaurant which bears our surname (Hamills) no relation though. Our apartment is up quite high and there are lots of steps up to it, and the unfit legs are feeling it. Need to get walking more and get our fitness up.
> Well today is going to be fun. We are going to the Touch Yarn shop in Clyde yay!. Might be doing some shopping in there....


As you had promised yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't forget to show us the loot you come back with!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula, Lili sure was tiny, hope she's all well now.

Melody, sorry you are having a weepy day, you've had such a hard time the last couple of years, no doubt the stress gets to you at times.

Liz, hope your SILs BIL is OK & is out if hospital soon.

I finally got my printer working & printed out some patterns for future projects. Had to order ink off Amazon, couldn't get it locally.

Here's a picture of that cowl I found a few days ago, I printed the pattern & took a picture if that


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, the universe responds, enjoy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, beautiful pattern.
Got wash put away and all my things put away. Waiting for temp to get over 50 before taking Maya out. I know, im a wimp. We must have had rain while we were away because yesterday desert sand packed. Nice to walk on, but had to put Maya on lead to pass puddles. She loves them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lunch break and get caught up again. Got all 3 fishtanks cleaned and clean water in to replace what I took out, dishes done, and recycling walked up to the recycle center, now I need to get the Christmas decorations down and away, sweep, and mop floors, get laundry put away and strip and remake the bed. Then I hope to get down to the basement and start getting it organized. Goodness, had to look up how to spell sweep as it didn't look right, lolol it was, just didn't look it. Oh well...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks kaye - there will be no pattern - just plain stockinette stitch - i want the yarn to be the star. --- sam


I agree, the colors are lovely, they don't need to be muddied up with a pattern.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought the price was good - i think two bags will be enough. --- sam


Two should be plenty, I'm considering ordering some also, we'll see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> She was 12 inches, that's her daddy's hand in the top picture. We didn't get to hold her for several weeks - I think 5 or 6 - her skin was so thin and sensitive that just stroking her arm would make her heart rate jump. When we did get to hold her, she was quite an arm full with all the monitor and oxygen lines attached to her.


It's so hard to believe that she was that tiny not so long ago, she sure came through all that with flying colors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well Gage is staying down there for another night at my request. He wants to come home but I told him I was sick with the flu. I am not. Just heartsick. Much as I don't want to be I am. Gage gets upset when I cry and gets mad at his dad. Says it is all dad's fault. I don't want him down and disheartened during the Christmas break.
> 
> I decided to get in the bath and relax before he was to come home. Got in the tub and. Closed my eyes. Was nice and relaxing and then the tears came from out of nowhere. Just all the stress and everything coming out.
> 
> ...


Just have a nice quiet time, cry as you need to and let it all out, it's healthier that way. It's been a very hard, long couple years for you, go easy on yourself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, glad you are pampering yourself. Do again, and repeat. You are worth pampering. On Sunday my sangha is doing a mini retreat. We will be listening to guided meditation on being your own best friend.


I agree!

The retreat sounds lovely too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning everyone, another lovely day here. We are being very lazy, sleeping a lot, eating good meals at the restaurant which bears our surname (Hamills) no relation though. Our apartment is up quite high and there are lots of steps up to it, and the unfit legs are feeling it. Need to get walking more and get our fitness up.
> Well today is going to be fun. We are going to the Touch Yarn shop in Clyde yay!. Might be doing some shopping in there....


Ooh, have fun, of course in a yarn shop, how can one not have fun. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, Lili sure was tiny, hope she's all well now.
> 
> Melody, sorry you are having a weepy day, you've had such a hard time the last couple of years, no doubt the stress gets to you at times.
> 
> ...


That is lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess I'm off and running again. See you all later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> My SIL's BIL is in need of prayers. He has had cancer but according to the drs, he is clear of it now. He was taken to hospital Christmas day in pain but so far, they haven't been able to find out what the problem is. We are all wondering if perhaps he has lyme disease. He spends a lot of time in the bush. Unfortunately, our Canadian tests for lyme aren't as good as those in the U.S. Hopefully the additional tests this week will diagnose his condition.


Hoping they can find the problem and it is curable. Wonderful that he is clear of the cancer but no fun being in pain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, Lili sure was tiny, hope she's all well now.
> 
> Melody, sorry you are having a weepy day, you've had such a hard time the last couple of years, no doubt the stress gets to you at times.
> 
> ...


Interesting take on the cowl!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm posting a few of my family. Unfortunately my niece took them around the table and I don't have those yet.


So nice to see photos of your lovely family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, Lili sure was tiny, hope she's all well now.
> 
> Melody, sorry you are having a weepy day, you've had such a hard time the last couple of years, no doubt the stress gets to you at times.
> 
> ...


Ooh, that is pretty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Walked Maya,water jogged 30 minutes. Jacuzzi broken, but we t in steam room te. Minutes and sauna 20 minutes, lovely. Now to do heel and start foot of sock im working on.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I haven't had the urge to knit since I finished the slippers. I need to get my ass in gear and do something, even if I just organize my stash. :sm13:


I've been knitting but still haven't inventoried my stash...!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I've tried to keep up just reading along here and there in between sneezing and coughing 
Tami hope you have a lovely trip 
Paula your lovely granddaughter was a fighter ,my nephew was early and very tiny he is now a big kind man 
Bonnie I really like that cowl are you going to knit it ?
Julie glad you got to see your brother and nephew 

It's bedtime for me now , middle son brought a spray called deep sleep pillow spray I'm going to try it now and see if I get some sleep 
If I wake up in the morning and feel the way I do now I think you will hear a scream of frustration all the way down in New Zealand


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, healing energy sent your way. Hope the spray help you have good sleep.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a miracle and she is such a beautiful little girl.


Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, the little blonde is Lili who was 1lb.6oz. at birth. She is 4 and a half, quite tall for her age and 30 lbs. She is almost the same size as Izzy who is 6. I made the same size pjs for them, just made Lili's pants a little shorter.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The nephew Paul was a similar scrap of a human when born, but has had a lot of physical and mental problems, which the hospital finally accepted was the result of Steroids administered without parental consent.
> He is 25 now, born at 29 weeks, which was seriously tiny at the time.
> I think they can commonly save babies now born at 24 weeks. Sometimes the child faces such an uphill struggle.


I'm sorry that your nephew has so many problems, it is truly amazing what can be done now. Lili was a 24 week baby, she still receives physical and occupational therapy - she is behind in things like hopping on one foot and balance and small motor skills - but she is slowly catching up. But she seems to be right on target for things like counting, ABCs, and she's starting to recognize some small words when she is being read to. She will be old enough to start school next September, but she may wait another year to catch up physically. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you were able to get some rest Sonya. So sorry this bug is still hangin around.



Swedenme said:


> Well I've tried to keep up just reading along here and there in between sneezing and coughing
> Tami hope you have a lovely trip
> Paula your lovely granddaughter was a fighter ,my nephew was early and very tiny he is now a big kind man
> Bonnie I really like that cowl are you going to knit it ?
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just frogged the baby mermaid tail; just didn't like the pattern as much as I thought at least not in the yarn I was using. Found a different cuddle sack pattern that I'm going to try to modify and add in the "tail" portion. Crazy pattern calls for a 7mm needle which doesn't exist so I'm going to use an 8mm/size 11 US. Would rather it be a little big than too small. Baby can alway grown into it, right? About to cast it on.

Finished up 3 pair of the felted slippers already. Hand stitched the bumpy rubbery fabric that you see on the soles of children's sleepers so as to keep them from being slippery. Turned out pretty well; of course forgot to take pictures and have already gifted them. I was pleased they fit perfectly according to the one recipient; second pair was put in the mail. Have a few more pair I want to make and then want to try a couple of felted hat patterns. 

TTYL and {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> sassafras - we talked earlier about Chinese food and guess what, my brother and SIL have invited me to join them for Chinese tonight. Am looking forward to it.


The girls and I had chinese tonight before we went to the theatre - we went to the same Chinese restaurant that my friend Anne and I went to with Daralene when she was in Glasgow, and it was still as good! The show (The Commitments) was very good, not much of a story to it and the Irish accents were a bit hard to understand at times, but the music was fantastic.

BTW Anne says hello, Daralene!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Is this it? I went on a hunt..... The pattern is on the page of the link... scroll down a bit and the picture is (of course) on page 1....
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-22.html


That is the towel I made with the organic cotton. It is a nice towel. I made mine a bit longer than the pattern indicated.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I have just returned from the yarn shop and yes did indulge. The package is in the car so can't show you yet.
I bought 3 skeins of possum merino silk blend in denim blue, a nice cable rib jumper pattern, plus some black I want for a bolero which have a pattern at home for. They have some fabulous buttons for children's garments too.
Back now and having a cuppa and some fresh cherries to snack on.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Don wanted me to let you know that he had found a use for the little white ''bags'' you sent to him. Today he used them to polish some arrows he had used to learn how to attach fletching. He then needed to ''polish'' or clean off the glue used to attach the feathers to the sides at the rear of the arrow. The bags worked perfectly for him and he is so pleased with the success. Thank you so much for them. He is still searching for a use for the other things you sent.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Ohio Joy


He is such a creative man. I love giving him odd items just to hear what he does with them. The large rubber bands were Matthew's idea for home to hold the garbage bags in place while in the garbage cans. I am glad you are getting some much needed family time during the holidays.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> You are a chatty bunch! Up to 75 pages and I am only on page 31. I don't know if I will be able to keep up or not, but I will try.
> 
> We got a late start due to DH's tooth, which could not be fixed. At least it isn't bothering him. We finally got on the road at noon. We are now in Cave City, Kentucky. We drove about 2 hours in the dark, but did well.
> 
> ...


I am glad that the bowls are being enjoyed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Touch yarns store


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hugs for you Nanny, and hoping you feel better soon .


Aww, thanks One. Hope you had a nice Christmas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've tried to keep up just reading along here and there in between sneezing and coughing
> Tami hope you have a lovely trip
> Paula your lovely granddaughter was a fighter ,my nephew was early and very tiny he is now a big kind man
> Bonnie I really like that cowl are you going to knit it ?
> ...


I'm thinking I'll try to do that cowl next but might make the neck a little shorter.

Sorry your bug is hanging on so much.
DH seems a little better today. He wanted to invite DS2 for supper but I said it wasn't a good idea, he's on high does steriodsso doesn't need to catch something. I can't believe how quickly he's getting the "moon face". From the steroids, not good. I guess he has to stay on them until after the renal biopsy & they decide just what's going on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm sorry that your nephew has so many problems, it is truly amazing what can be done now. Lili was a 24 week baby, she still receives physical and occupational therapy - she is behind in things like hopping on one foot and balance and small motor skills - but she is slowly catching up. But she seems to be right on target for things like counting, ABCs, and she's starting to recognize some small words when she is being read to. She will be old enough to start school next September, but she may wait another year to catch up physically. We'll see, I guess.


That's great, so often preemies are left with life long problems


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just frogged the baby mermaid tail; just didn't like the pattern as much as I thought at least not in the yarn I was using. Found a different cuddle sack pattern that I'm going to try to modify and add in the "tail" portion. Crazy pattern calls for a 7mm needle which doesn't exist so I'm going to use an 8mm/size 11 US. Would rather it be a little big than too small. Baby can alway grown into it, right? About to cast it on.
> 
> Finished up 3 pair of the felted slippers already. Hand stitched the bumpy rubbery fabric that you see on the soles of children's sleepers so as to keep them from being slippery. Turned out pretty well; of course forgot to take pictures and have already gifted them. I was pleased they fit perfectly according to the one recipient; second pair was put in the mail. Have a few more pair I want to make and then want to try a couple of felted hat patterns.
> 
> TTYL and {{{{hugs}}}}


The felted hat pattern from the workshop works up very quickly & turns out nice, I think. I've done about 6 of them.
I never thought of using the bumpy stuff for sole. I purchased some leather soles for the ones I made DIL but couldn't get the right size for DS so used moose hide.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Touch yarns store


Cute little store, almost looks like it's out in the country. I'm glad you are having a great relaxing holiday. I've never seen possum yarn, is it very soft?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Aww, thanks One. Hope you had a nice Christmas.


Are you feeling better now, Nanny?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute little store, almost looks like it's out in the country. I'm glad you are having a great relaxing holiday. I've never seen possum yarn, is it very soft?


Possum merino yarn is fabulously soft. The fur shaft is hollow and traps the warmth, the yarn is like cashmere.
The store is out in the country in a wee village near the Clyde dam. It's a very old world little town with quaint buildings, lots of farms around too, apricot and fruit orchards plus vineyards.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> a good german tradition of having sour kraut and pork on new year's day - brings good luck. i love pork and kraut. --- sam


You would be more than welcome, Sam, if it were only possible. I'd love to have you meet my staff and people. Several might be very surprised to know a man who knits. It might be a shock to their systems, I'm sure, but they'd get over it. If I am accepting of most things, then they get to be comfortable with those things, too.

:sm01: :sm01: :sm01: If you're coming in time for lunch, we're serving flounder fillets (hopefully as fish sandwiches with tartar sauce), macaroni and cheese from scratch, mixed vegetables, and something for dessert--with coffee and fruit punch, of course. We'll save you a place. :sm24: :sm24:

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks gwen - i think everyone was over everything today - heidi has spent too many days burning the candle at both ends - she just needs to sit down and relax for a while. i wonder if she has even enjoyed the tree - and it is a beautiful tree. or maybe it is just a mommy thing.
> 
> i just remembered - both boys got an ipad mini. i gave them each a $20 itunes card so they could buy some games for them. i wouldn't now the first thing about operating them but they seemed to pick up on it really well.
> 
> ...


Turn on some music or the tv!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been on a telephoning binge, the old timers will be glad to know I found Zoe (5mmdpn's) home, and she sends love and greetings to all.


Good to hear 5mmdpns is doing well


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it was! The shortbread they brought has been skoffed- but I did 10 minutes on the exercycle before I booted the laptop, just now. The Aromatherapy kit is making the kitchen smell beautifully of Vanilla, and that is before I've even lit the candles, and when the liquid has all been dispersed into the atmosphere I will have a dinky little glass vase- just big enough for one flower.


Sounds very nice. I love Vanilla. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've tried to keep up just reading along here and there in between sneezing and coughing
> Tami hope you have a lovely trip
> Paula your lovely granddaughter was a fighter ,my nephew was early and very tiny he is now a big kind man
> Bonnie I really like that cowl are you going to knit it ?
> ...


At approaching 2 in the morning, I do sincerely hope the spray has worked for you. If I get woken unexpectedly, I'll know who to blame!!!!!

It was good to see them, even if so briefly!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, the little blonde is Lili who was 1lb.6oz. at birth. She is 4 and a half, quite tall for her age and 30 lbs. She is almost the same size as Izzy who is 6. I made the same size pjs for them, just made Lili's pants a little shorter.


Wow, you would never know that she was a prem baby. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm sorry that your nephew has so many problems, it is truly amazing what can be done now. Lili was a 24 week baby, she still receives physical and occupational therapy - she is behind in things like hopping on one foot and balance and small motor skills - but she is slowly catching up. But she seems to be right on target for things like counting, ABCs, and she's starting to recognize some small words when she is being read to. She will be old enough to start school next September, but she may wait another year to catch up physically. We'll see, I guess.


One very good thing with Paul, is that he has had the same job now for quite a number of years, and is well liked- he works at Middlemore the major Hospital locally, and especially likes being in Theatre. But he had Alastair in fits a couple of years ago because his facsimile gun collection somehow got the attention of the Police, while Alastair was overseas somewhere. Thank God the guns were correctly in their locked cabinet. He also has the most amazing collection of tattoos in various places on his anatomy.

I am so glad Lili is getting the follow up she needs. It could be wise to wait that extra year before school, but as you say time will tell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have just returned from the yarn shop and yes did indulge. The package is in the car so can't show you yet.
> I bought 3 skeins of possum merino silk blend in denim blue, a nice cable rib jumper pattern, plus some black I want for a bolero which have a pattern at home for. They have some fabulous buttons for children's garments too.
> Back now and having a cuppa and some fresh cherries to snack on.


Can't wait to see them!
The cuppa sounds good with the cherries- I bought Strawberries and Blueberries yesterday, the Strawberries disappeared very fast, and the plan is to make some Blueberry Muffins.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Touch yarns store


This is in Clyde?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute little store, almost looks like it's out in the country. I'm glad you are having a great relaxing holiday. I've never seen possum yarn, is it very soft?


One of the softest warmest fibres there is- our Possums are a total pest- brought in from Australia, not the US Possum.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Dash cams must be the "in thing" as DH also gave me a dash cam. Said this way if I get accused of "not yeilding" again I can hopefully prove I did! Must say I don't know that I'll use it but hey...it was very thoughtful of him and I appreciate it.


We now have 3 dash cams. The first one we got for the rv. At least we can show we were cut off by the other driver! What ever happened to leaving assured clear distance? You sure can't stop this thing on a dime! Paid quite a bit for that one. The other 2 we got at dollar general for $18 each and are just about as nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good to hear 5mmdpns is doing well


 :sm24: I was surprised she wanted to talk- usually in the past she's not had time, for some reason or other.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is in Clyde?


Yes it's in the township of Clyde. They have moved from the original store to this old villa. 
Blueberry muffins sound good, love them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sounds very nice. I love Vanilla. :sm11:


I hope to get some of that Vanilla Paste- they've got some at the moment in the local Supermarket.
I've not yet lit the candles- probably will wait until I have visitors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it's in the township of Clyde. They have moved from the original store to this old villa.
> Blueberry muffins sound good, love them.


The town I remember, and stayed in back in early 1973, is now in the Hydro Lake!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> I saved this and will try them one day. Have to buy muffin pans first though
> :sm01:
> 
> Evelyn


Check good will for muffin pans


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you feeling better now, Nanny?


Hi Bonnie, I am doing good. Everyone I know that has this cough has said to just let it run its course. Taking meds helps but doesn't hurry it away. So I am doing almost nothing but napping, drinking fluids, more napping. Thank you for asking. The cowl you are going to do is lovely. I will be looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> i'm thinking of buying enough of this yarn to make a sweater for me. two bags i think will do it. my question is do you just pick up any ball and begin and when that runs out just pick another ball and so forth and so on? i don't think any of these really match each other. there are several i am considering - bohemian just caught my eye as did morocco and manhattan. --- sam
> 
> http://international.elann.com/elann-shop/elann-meander-yarn-5-ball-bag/


ooh, I like the cherub and calypso...I would add the next ball matching the ends as closely as possible to get a blended look.
Let us know what you decide.

Evelyn


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

News come in that Debbie Reynolds has passed one day after Carrie her daughter how sad. Loved both of them, great memories.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> News come in that Debbie Reynolds has passed one day after Carrie her daughter how sad. Loved both of them, great memories.


Yes I just saw that a little while ago. Very sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> News come in that Debbie Reynolds has passed one day after Carrie her daughter how sad. Loved both of them, great memories.


It is so sad- obviously the shock of losing her daughter I would think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm tired, I've gotten everything done for the day that was on my list, tomorrow morning I may tackle the basement but I've gotten everything up here done for now. 
I think I may be catching cold, I think I'll take some Zicam and cold tea in a bit, see if I can stave it off. 
At the very least I'm stuffy, maybe allergies though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've tried to keep up just reading along here and there in between sneezing and coughing
> Tami hope you have a lovely trip
> Paula your lovely granddaughter was a fighter ,my nephew was early and very tiny he is now a big kind man
> Bonnie I really like that cowl are you going to knit it ?
> ...


I sure hope you feel better, I've been drinking the sleepy time tea at night, it works pretty good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have just returned from the yarn shop and yes did indulge. The package is in the car so can't show you yet.
> I bought 3 skeins of possum merino silk blend in denim blue, a nice cable rib jumper pattern, plus some black I want for a bolero which have a pattern at home for. They have some fabulous buttons for children's garments too.
> Back now and having a cuppa and some fresh cherries to snack on.


What a cute shop. 
The yarn and cherries sound yummy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> News come in that Debbie Reynolds has passed one day after Carrie her daughter how sad. Loved both of them, great memories.


Oh that is so sad, and Carries poor daughter and uncle having to deal with not the loss of one but of both.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One very good thing with Paul, is that he has had the same job now for quite a number of years, and is well liked- he works at Middlemore the major Hospital locally, and especially likes being in Theatre. But he had Alastair in fits a couple of years ago because his facsimile gun collection somehow got the attention of the Police, while Alastair was overseas somewhere. Thank God the guns were correctly in their locked cabinet. He also has the most amazing collection of tattoos in various places on his anatomy.
> 
> I am so glad Lili is getting the follow up she needs. It could be wise to wait that extra year before school, but as you say time will tell.


Sounds like your nephew is doing well in spite of the limitations he has. Wonderful that he has a good stable job that he enjoys. Glad he didn't get in trouble about the guns. I imagine your gun laws are much stricter than ours in the States. In New York, the only guns that you have to have a permit to own are pistols. We got pistol permits many years ago when we lived in a not very nice area of a city. Made me feel better when I was alone while Bob was away in the Marines. I never had to use it, but with all the break-ins in the area, it was good to know it was there.

As for tattoos, I don't mind them, my younger daughter has a couple of small ones, her DH has several, and the 2 oldest GSs have a couple,too. They have a good friend who is an excellent tattoo artist and theirs are very well done. Just don't want one myself :sm09: !!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just frogged the baby mermaid tail; just didn't like the pattern as much as I thought at least not in the yarn I was using. Found a different cuddle sack pattern that I'm going to try to modify and add in the "tail" portion. Crazy pattern calls for a 7mm needle which doesn't exist so I'm going to use an 8mm/size 11 US. Would rather it be a little big than too small. Baby can alway grown into it, right? About to cast it on.
> 
> Finished up 3 pair of the felted slippers already. Hand stitched the bumpy rubbery fabric that you see on the soles of children's sleepers so as to keep them from being slippery. Turned out pretty well; of course forgot to take pictures and have already gifted them. I was pleased they fit perfectly according to the one recipient; second pair was put in the mail. Have a few more pair I want to make and then want to try a couple of felted hat patterns.
> 
> TTYL and {{{{hugs}}}}


Sorry you had to frog the mermaid blanket hope you find another pattern you like , you can get 7 mm needles here Gwen I know because I have a pair


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> The girls and I had chinese tonight before we went to the theatre - we went to the same Chinese restaurant that my friend Anne and I went to with Daralene when she was in Glasgow, and it was still as good! The show (The Commitments) was very good, not much of a story to it and the Irish accents were a bit hard to understand at times, but the music was fantastic.
> 
> BTW Anne says hello, Daralene!


Glad you had a good time Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm thinking I'll try to do that cowl next but might make the neck a little shorter.
> 
> Sorry your bug is hanging on so much.
> DH seems a little better today. He wanted to invite DS2 for supper but I said it wasn't a good idea, he's on high does steriodsso doesn't need to catch something. I can't believe how quickly he's getting the "moon face". From the steroids, not good. I guess he has to stay on them until after the renal biopsy & they decide just what's going on.


Stupid bug still hasn't gone I'm going to phone the doctor's see if there is anything else I can do

Glad your DH is feeling a bit better I agree about not inviting son for supper don't want him catching anything . I remember the moon face from when my oldest had to take steroids it did disappear as soon as he stopped 
Has he got his appointment for his biopsy?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:45pm and I have skimmed through to keep up. 

Been dozing on the couch off and on all afternoon. Watching Shirley Temple movies and cuddling with Deuce. I am hoping I will sleep tonight after the nap on the couch this afternoon. Almost 2 hours. ????????????????????

Should take out the dog for the last time tonight. 
If I am unable to sleep I am sure I will be back on here.☺


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> At approaching 2 in the morning, I do sincerely hope the spray has worked for you. If I get woken unexpectedly, I'll know who to blame!!!!!
> 
> It was good to see them, even if so briefly!


I did go to sleep woke up about 60 minutes ago (3,45) couldn't scream as I'm to busy coughing I'm phoning the doctor as soon as I can see if there is anything else I should be doing , can't think what but they might have a suggestion
Think I will try to go back to sleep for a while


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope to get some of that Vanilla Paste- they've got some at the moment in the local Supermarket.
> I've not yet lit the candles- probably will wait until I have visitors.


I've never seen vanilla paste, here we only get liquid extract & I've occasionally seen the beans but never used them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> News come in that Debbie Reynolds has passed one day after Carrie her daughter how sad. Loved both of them, great memories.


I just saw that in TV, so sad for the family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Stupid bug still hasn't gone I'm going to phone the doctor's see if there is anything else I can do
> 
> Glad your DH is feeling a bit better I agree about not inviting son for supper don't want him catching anything . I remember the moon face from when my oldest had to take steroids it did disappear as soon as he stopped
> Has he got his appointment for his biopsy?


Not yet, he expects to get a call next week. He was told sometime in January


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did go to sleep woke up about 60 minutes ago (3,45) couldn't scream as I'm to busy coughing I'm phoning the doctor as soon as I can see if there is anything else I should be doing , can't think what but they might have a suggestion
> Think I will try to go back to sleep for a while


Not good, maybe you should try my moms warm onions on your chest. You won't smell great but will be better sooner.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, I want to thank you for telling me to contact Knit Picks about my yarn winder. They are sending me a free replacement. What great service


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KateB, sounds like a fun night and good eats.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not good, maybe you should try my moms warm onions on your chest. You won't smell great but will be better sooner.


The onions will mix in well with the honey, lemon and vick that I cant smell at all????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The onions will mix in well with the honey, lemon and vick that I cant smell at all????


Not good Sonja, the onion remedy I know of, is sliced onions sprinkled with sugar or honey, leave in a dish overnight then drink the syrup next day to cure a cough.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've been adding more yarn to my Ravelry stash- and this box had a lot of lovely yarn that I want to work. But looking for suitable yarn to make 2 Spot jumpers (have Spot the dog on the front). Why 2 you ask? Well Vicky has already asked for one for Elizabeth and we are holding another exhibition next year.
We have Book Week each year- aimed at young readers so my group that did the Feats in Socks exhibition are holding one for Book Week this year. The group is called Yarning over Yarn so I think we should use a name like Yarns in Yarn. So one Spot jumper for that. Unfortunately as it is for Book Week that Elizabeth 'needs' one need to do two. Childcare centres, preschools, schools all do things for Book Week.

The brother I went to visit earlier this year is over for Christmas so he came today. While it is nice to all get together it is so different seeing them alone.
And David got the new fridge in today! Attached to the wall and all in its right place. Need to put the stuff from the other fridges in it. In another room to where I cook but a small step forward.
Next year David is planning a career change as I mentioned before. With the storms the other day he put an advert for sawing up fallen trees. He very excitedly left about 2 hours ago to saw up one. His first job in his new planned area.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh a Dicky? We used to have them as kids to wear under sweaters and things where a whole turtle neck shirt wasn't wanted. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Dicky


Nothing like what you were posting but what about these? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/two-little-dickie-birds---finger-puppets 
Did notice the other day that 2 of the 5 Little Ducks were being played with by Elizabeth. I put them on my fingers she pulled them off (yes she knows what what she wants :sm02: ). But then later saw her putting them on her own fingers. Little bit big for her fingers. Whereas these Dickie Birds have 2 sizes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cathy have you got any of our rain that made it to Melbourne? Hope you got some but not too much.
The afternoon in the cricket was rained off becuase of the rain. Looks like being a draw with only 1 day to go.
The other thing today is a video was posted of Elizabeth walking across the room! Seems so long since her first steps before we could say she walked rather than took steps. Not a walker yet of course. (her mother was a walker within a week of her first steps including walking backwards-well no 9 days. First steps on her birthday the 23rd Dec walking backwards New Years Day.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are exactly 24c higher than we are Cathy want to swap ????


As Cathy doesn't want to I will


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Your Cuban Lunch Cups went down well yesterday BTW. Aussies I used Caramel Caps own brand from Coles and they worked fine.


Got them out at lunch time and David ate a number of them! Unusual for him. He had eaten all the leftover Lemon Cheesecake leaving all the crust!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just saw on Facebook that a friend of mine has had no power for 33 hours- and another 9 hours to go it seems before it is up. This is as a result of the storms the other night. We used live to next door to her so good we aren't still there. (this was about 11 years ago).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I did go to sleep woke up about 60 minutes ago (3,45) couldn't scream as I'm to busy coughing I'm phoning the doctor as soon as I can see if there is anything else I should be doing , can't think what but they might have a suggestion
> Think I will try to go back to sleep for a while


Good idea to see the doctor. Maybe you have a chest infection. Worth getting checked out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I've been adding more yarn to my Ravelry stash- and this box had a lot of lovely yarn that I want to work. But looking for suitable yarn to make 2 Spot jumpers (have Spot the dog on the front). Why 2 you ask? Well Vicky has already asked for one for Elizabeth and we are holding another exhibition next year.
> We have Book Week each year- aimed at young readers so my group that did the Feats in Socks exhibition are holding one for Book Week this year. The group is called Yarning over Yarn so I think we should use a name like Yarns in Yarn. So one Spot jumper for that. Unfortunately as it is for Book Week that Elizabeth 'needs' one need to do two. Childcare centres, preschools, schools all do things for Book Week.
> 
> The brother I went to visit earlier this year is over for Christmas so he came today. While it is nice to all get together it is so different seeing them alone.
> ...


The "Spot" jumpers will be a big hit I am sure. Yay for the fridge! and great that David has his first sawing job. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Cathy have you got any of our rain that made it to Melbourne? Hope you got some but not too much.
> The afternoon in the cricket was rained off becuase of the rain. Looks like being a draw with only 1 day to go.
> The other thing today is a video was posted of Elizabeth walking across the room! Seems so long since her first steps before we could say she walked rather than took steps. Not a walker yet of course. (her mother was a walker within a week of her first steps including walking backwards-well no 9 days. First steps on her birthday the 23rd Dec walking backwards New Years Day.)


Not even a drop in my area! On the other side of our City they got just over 3mm. Weird. Gosh there was a lot of rain around though all over Victoria and Melbourne copped it bad as did you I gather yesterday. Unbelievable that we didnt get a thing here. :sm06: :sm13: We need rain so badly here, it is so dry. It was a very humid day again today and got to 35c again. At least it turned a bit cooler later in the day and is now around 22c at 9pm.

Well done Elizabeth! No stopping her now. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Is this it? I went on a hunt..... The pattern is on the page of the link... scroll down a bit and the picture is (of course) on page 1....
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-22.html


Yeah that is it! Now to start first thing tomorrow. But for now off to bed. Moved the food into the new fridge- loads of room. Guess I'll soon fill it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yeah that is it! Now to start first thing tomorrow. But for now off to bed. Moved the food into the new fridge- loads of room. Guess I'll soon fill it.


Great! Bed for me too. Sleep well.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd love his recipe... have to have dill pickles with them!


Hi, Rookie, here you go...pound thin slices of pork tenderloin. Dredge each slice in flour, tap off excess, then dip in milk (buttermilk makes them very tasty), then coat with cracker crumbs (my husband's family use Ritz, but any kind of cracker will do. My MIL uses plain cracker crumbs but my DH adds granulated garlic, paprika and pepper to the crumbs). Fry in a few inches of hot veggie oil until golden brown and place on paper towels. Eat as fast as you can build a sandwich with a roll, dill pickle and your favorite condiment! Yum! Talking about them made me want a pork tenderloin sandwich, so I bought a tenderloin yesterday! (If you slice your own, you can make nice, thin pieces).
Do you have family roots in Iowa? Many of my relatives are in Henry county.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Hello and Merry Christmas to Everyone, I hope it was a happy day for all. I have been down with the crud and am way, way behind....about 30 pages to go from last week. DH caught the crud from the triplets when we went to Ohio and brought it home, got better, and now he is starting to cough again and I have whatever. As my Mom used to say "it will go away the same way it came" or "sleep is the best medicine." Speaking of my my dear mother, it is the first anniversary of her passing this week. Miss her so much!
> 
> Prayers for all who are in need and hugs to everyone.


Hope you are feeling better, Nanny!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Hope your day passes quickly!


Thanks, Kate! It is only a 3 day work week, between Christmas and New Year's so I shouldn't complain!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to post this...Gracie is growing so fast ( 3 1/2 months) she is also Alice has been pulling the stuffing out of her town as evidenced by the white puffs all over the floor.


Cute pups Gwen!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> I'm posting a few of my family. Unfortunately my niece took them around the table and I don't have those yet.


Looks like a fun time with your lovely family, Liz!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I almost forgot to tell you all that my friends grandson doesn't have the cancer back, it's just damage showing from chemo, thank the Lord. They are very grateful for all the prayers, it was very welcome news right before Christmas.
> Thank you all so much.


Wonderful news!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

EJS said:


> The fur-baby actually belongs to DD and GD. Just one of many though. That one is Chaos. There is a second husky named Bandit, 2 cats, Anastasia and Nemesis, 2 chinchilla-Smokey and Cupcake, and a bird. Until recently GD also had 2 rats and a rabbit as well.
> I, myself, have no pets.
> 
> Evelyn


Love the pet names!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes she did! LOL When she put stethascope on heart Serena whispers " boom boom boom". Ha ha, so cute


How cute is that!?!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, the little blonde is Lili who was 1lb.6oz. at birth. She is 4 and a half, quite tall for her age and 30 lbs. She is almost the same size as Izzy who is 6. I made the same size pjs for them, just made Lili's pants a little shorter.


Oh my goodness, Paula I had to look twice to see the tiny baby in the first photo! What a beautiful, happy girl she has grown into! What a blessing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Sounds like your nephew is doing well in spite of the limitations he has. Wonderful that he has a good stable job that he enjoys. Glad he didn't get in trouble about the guns. I imagine your gun laws are much stricter than ours in the States. In New York, the only guns that you have to have a permit to own are pistols. We got pistol permits many years ago when we lived in a not very nice area of a city. Made me feel better when I was alone while Bob was away in the Marines. I never had to use it, but with all the break-ins in the area, it was good to know it was there.
> 
> As for tattoos, I don't mind them, my younger daughter has a couple of small ones, her DH has several, and the 2 oldest GSs have a couple,too. They have a good friend who is an excellent tattoo artist and theirs are very well done. Just don't want one myself :sm09: !!


Thank you! I am glad Paul is taking some adult responsibility, but in many ways he is very child like- he would like a life in which his parents were always there, but he gets a lot of support from his older siblings, and does now have the responsibility of being 'home alone' when Alastair and Jeanette travel.
Our gun laws are very much stricter, although we have had a number of murders recently involving unregistered guns. Too much Hollywood perhaps?
Don't mind tattoos on others- well that depends on the tattoo really- we have quite a number of Maori choosing to have facial tattoos- claiming back their heritage I think in most cases- although sometimes it is more to do with gang affiliations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:45pm and I have skimmed through to keep up.
> 
> Been dozing on the couch off and on all afternoon. Watching Shirley Temple movies and cuddling with Deuce. I am hoping I will sleep tonight after the nap on the couch this afternoon. Almost 2 hours. ????????????????????
> 
> ...


I am so very glad Deuce is back in your life, Mel, even if he does need regular 'potty' trips!
Hoping you have slept.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did go to sleep woke up about 60 minutes ago (3,45) couldn't scream as I'm to busy coughing I'm phoning the doctor as soon as I can see if there is anything else I should be doing , can't think what but they might have a suggestion
> Think I will try to go back to sleep for a while


I have a bad habit of falling asleep really early, and then getting caught up on the computer, with all you folks in the Northern Hemisphere!
It sounds like the doctor is the wisest path.
Hoping you did manage a bit more sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen vanilla paste, here we only get liquid extract & I've occasionally seen the beans but never used them.


I love to have a jar of castor sugar (the finer grind) with Vanilla pods in it, the Vanilla flavour is very subtle in a plain biscuit etc. The paste I have only been aware of for the last 18 months or so. It maybe because we have a number of Dutch people around, I have a vague idea that they like to use the paste.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've been adding more yarn to my Ravelry stash- and this box had a lot of lovely yarn that I want to work. But looking for suitable yarn to make 2 Spot jumpers (have Spot the dog on the front). Why 2 you ask? Well Vicky has already asked for one for Elizabeth and we are holding another exhibition next year.
> We have Book Week each year- aimed at young readers so my group that did the Feats in Socks exhibition are holding one for Book Week this year. The group is called Yarning over Yarn so I think we should use a name like Yarns in Yarn. So one Spot jumper for that. Unfortunately as it is for Book Week that Elizabeth 'needs' one need to do two. Childcare centres, preschools, schools all do things for Book Week.
> 
> The brother I went to visit earlier this year is over for Christmas so he came today. While it is nice to all get together it is so different seeing them alone.
> ...


Hurrah for the new fridge! Two Spot the Dog jumpers! they sound like fun!
And good to be enthusiastic about work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think I've mentioned here, I got a letter last Friday saying I am priority 2 for a Lung Function test. There has been talk for some time of smoking related damage- apparently they think now that even one cigarette can do it. I was only ever a very infrequent smoker, for a long time only one in a year, and none at all since 1993, and never got into inhaling. Apparently they will give me an appointment in about 10 weeks which by may calculation will be around April. My thinking is I won't hear from Orthopaedics until sometime after that. I am trying to put more time in on the exercycle.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, I want to thank you for telling me to contact Knit Picks about my yarn winder. They are sending me a free replacement. What great service


They certainly have always taken good care if me; so has WEBS and JimmyBeans wool; actually, I can't think of any yarn place that didn't respond with good customer service.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hi, Rookie, here you go...pound thin slices of pork tenderloin. Dredge each slice in flour, tap off excess, then dip in milk (buttermilk makes them very tasty), then coat with cracker crumbs (my husband's family use Ritz, but any kind of cracker will do. My MIL uses plain cracker crumbs but my DH adds granulated garlic, paprika and pepper to the crumbs). Fry in a few inches of hot veggie oil until golden brown and place on paper towels. Eat as fast as you can build a sandwich with a roll, dill pickle and your favorite condiment! Yum! Talking about them made me want a pork tenderloin sandwich, so I bought a tenderloin yesterday! (If you slice your own, you can make nice, thin pieces).
> Do you have family roots in Iowa? Many of my relatives are in Henry county.


I, like my father's family, were all born and raised in Kossuth County (near Algona), but sadly most if us are all scattered now. I do still have some cousins in the Whittemore and Sioux City areas, but only see them at reunions. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a bad habit of falling asleep really early, and then getting caught up on the computer, with all you folks in the Northern Hemisphere!
> It sounds like the doctor is the wisest path.
> Hoping you did manage a bit more sleep.


I did go back to sleep Julie and I've seen the doctor not a lot he could do which I knew did get some medication to help with cough . Think the short trip out the door into the frozen frosty fresh air cleared my airways a bit . Had to laugh everyone was bundled up and saying it was freezing and I wanted to take my coat off as I was so warm


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, just saw run4fitness's post and she said how she used your workshop on Gansey's to help her. What a wonderful feeling that must be.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry to hear of this, will keep him, and family in mind.


Thank you, Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I did go back to sleep Julie and I've seen the doctor not a lot he could do which I knew did get some medication to help with cough . Think the short trip out the door into the frozen frosty fresh air cleared my airways a bit . Had to laugh everyone was bundled up and saying it was freezing and I wanted to take my coat off as I was so warm


So sorry you had to have the worst of this right at Christmas. It really takes a long time to get your energy back too so don't over do it. I had the Christmas Day meal here and was up at 4 am working. Ended up with a fever that night after everyone was gone and the darn thing tried to come back in the 4th week, so just go easy and be really good to yourself. So glad you saw the doctor so you know it isn't pneumonia. Big Hugs dear and please feel well soon along with the rest of the family. DGS has it for a second time. He threw it off after 2 days and now its come back so this is a tricky one for sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was understandable, though, if they were behind schedule, they would want to get away before the traffic really built up. It has been a very bad year for road deaths, and the Christmas figures are mounting , and we still have the New Year follies to get through. One underage driver in Christchurch has killed three of his mates, he had his belt on, which they say is how come he survived it. Inexperience, coupled with excessive speed. Another very sad accident that has killed two, was a party of Tongan School Band children and their escorting teachers/parents that went off the road near Gisborne- no explanation for that one yet. Although I heard that the plane crash in Russia that has killed all their singers known previously as the Red Army (singers?) was caused by the flaps failing to operate in an elderly plane, causing lack of lift as it attempted to take off.


So much devastation and heartbreak.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, Lili sure was tiny, hope she's all well now.
> 
> Melody, sorry you are having a weepy day, you've had such a hard time the last couple of years, no doubt the stress gets to you at times.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bonnie. That cowl is lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, the universe responds, enjoy!


I really did enjoy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

We had 2" of snow overnight. I haven't been out but it looks heavy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping they can find the problem and it is curable. Wonderful that he is clear of the cancer but no fun being in pain.


I understand that he received a blood transfusion yesterday and more tests. Still have no diagnosis.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been knitting but still haven't inventoried my stash...!


I decided I'd do something mindless so am knitting a scarf.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've tried to keep up just reading along here and there in between sneezing and coughing
> Tami hope you have a lovely trip
> Paula your lovely granddaughter was a fighter ,my nephew was early and very tiny he is now a big kind man
> Bonnie I really like that cowl are you going to knit it ?
> ...


That bug is really hanging on. Not much fun for you. Let us know if that spray works.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm sorry that your nephew has so many problems, it is truly amazing what can be done now. Lili was a 24 week baby, she still receives physical and occupational therapy - she is behind in things like hopping on one foot and balance and small motor skills - but she is slowly catching up. But she seems to be right on target for things like counting, ABCs, and she's starting to recognize some small words when she is being read to. She will be old enough to start school next September, but she may wait another year to catch up physically. We'll see, I guess.


How old is she now?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> She was 12 inches, that's her daddy's hand in the top picture. We didn't get to hold her for several weeks - I think 5 or 6 - her skin was so thin and sensitive that just stroking her arm would make her heart rate jump. When we did get to hold her, she was quite an arm full with all the monitor and oxygen lines attached to her.


What a gorgeous photo. I feel the love ❤ that is evident. I volunteered in the NICU and remember the ones that were too tiny and sensitive to be held yet and the special day when mom could finally have skin to skin contact. The lady who was in charge of the NICU volunteers had been a baby like this with lots of digestive problems. Her main job was being liaison between the doctors and the parents, helping both and letting the parents know the long term care.

So thrilled to see her doing so well and enjoying her new Jammie's made by grandmapaula. Each stitch sewn with love.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just heard that Debbie Reynolds has died. Her son said the shock of Carrie Fisher dying was too much for her. So sad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> The girls and I had chinese tonight before we went to the theatre - we went to the same Chinese restaurant that my friend Anne and I went to with Daralene when she was in Glasgow, and it was still as good! The show (The Commitments) was very good, not much of a story to it and the Irish accents were a bit hard to understand at times, but the music was fantastic.
> 
> BTW Anne says hello, Daralene!


Great that you enjoyed the music even though the story was not the best.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, the little blonde is Lili who was 1lb.6oz. at birth. She is 4 and a half, quite tall for her age and 30 lbs. She is almost the same size as Izzy who is 6. I made the same size pjs for them, just made Lili's pants a little shorter.


How can it be 4 yrs? She is gorgeous!!! Love the flare in the pj top. Thank you for the photos showing the change.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm thinking I'll try to do that cowl next but might make the neck a little shorter.
> 
> Sorry your bug is hanging on so much.
> DH seems a little better today. He wanted to invite DS2 for supper but I said it wasn't a good idea, he's on high does steriodsso doesn't need to catch something. I can't believe how quickly he's getting the "moon face". From the steroids, not good. I guess he has to stay on them until after the renal biopsy & they decide just what's going on.


Does your DS have any info as to when the dr will do the biopsy? I see you've already answered this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> The girls and I had chinese tonight before we went to the theatre - we went to the same Chinese restaurant that my friend Anne and I went to with Daralene when she was in Glasgow, and it was still as good! The show (The Commitments) was very good, not much of a story to it and the Irish accents were a bit hard to understand at times, but the music was fantastic.
> 
> BTW Anne says hello, Daralene!


I remember that Chinese restaurant well. It was so good. Just the mention of it takes me right back there, sitting with you and Anne. Glad all the girls enjoyed it. A big hello back to Anne and hugs to both of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Looks like a fun time with your lovely family, Liz!


Yes, we had a great time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> It is 5:10 PM here/Christmas 'Eve in Texas and here I am on the computer!!! Well, it's a good place to be and thankful that I can use it to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas. Two years ago, we had snow on Christmas Day and today, it has been 70 degrees. That will not last, I promise you. Just over a week ago, it was in the 20's. The weather here is always a surprise and poor Santa has a terrible time trying to decide whether to get the sleigh going or to use his helicopter. And that heavy red suit? We can sympathize as we go through the same thing. One day it's a coat and sweats and the next it's short sleeves. What is really weird is seeing someone walking their dog with a heavy hooded jacket with shorts and flip-flops. Only in Texas!!! So wherever you are, stay warm and/or cool, but most of all, enjoy this special day since it comes only once a year.


Jacket, shorts and flip flop is normal winter wear in Queensland. :sm02:

Here Santa needs light weight suit and 50+ sun screen and an air conditioned sleigh pulled by 6 white boomers (huge male kangaroos) :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The "Spot" jumpers will be a big hit I am sure. Yay for the fridge! and great that David has his first sawing job. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm thinking I'll try to do that cowl next but might make the neck a little shorter.
> 
> Sorry your bug is hanging on so much.
> DH seems a little better today. He wanted to invite DS2 for supper but I said it wasn't a good idea, he's on high does steriodsso doesn't need to catch something. I can't believe how quickly he's getting the "moon face". From the steroids, not good. I guess he has to stay on them until after the renal biopsy & they decide just what's going on.


So sad you had this bug also right at Christmas. Perhaps you'll see my post to Swedenme, but in case you didn't, be very careful as every time you think you are over it, it comes back. When you feel tired, rest. It really zaps the energy for sure. I just saw in a copy from another post that your son is on steroids and getting the side effects. These change the looks so much, but thankfully when done, he will be as handsome as ever. Hadn't realized they were doing the biopsy as I'm so behind, as always. What a nerve wracking time for all of you. Hope it isn't too long till that is done and you get some resuLts. Sounds like you need some hugs too. I saw those great socks you did for warmth and boot liners. Wow, those are terrific.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I've mentioned here, I got a letter last Friday saying I am priority 2 for a Lung Function test. There has been talk for some time of smoking related damage- apparently they think now that even one cigarette can do it. I was only ever a very infrequent smoker, for a long time only one in a year, and none at all since 1993, and never got into inhaling. Apparently they will give me an appointment in about 10 weeks which by may calculation will be around April. My thinking is I won't hear from Orthopaedics until sometime after that. I am trying to put more time in on the exercycle.


I hope this lung function test is only a precaution. Too bad you have to wait so long for that as well as the ortho . It's the waiting that is so annoying.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, so sad to hear of the boy with staph in his hip. It probably is the resistant kind. I hope not, but very serious for sure. Hope it didn't get into the bone marrow and hope he does well. DGS had it in his wrist at 6 yrs. and it has not come back. We just lost a friend in Ohio due to this type of infection. One good thing is his age and hopefully this will go in his favor. Let us know if you hear how he does. Once it gets internal it is so much harder to deal with.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to check out some of these yarns --- sam



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/563583340844606989/


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, not a nice letter to get but good to get checked for sure. Since you smoked so little, I do hope it is a good result. I know people who have never smoked have problems, so great to get the testing done now. Thinking of you.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely time at the last performance for DGD and she came home in tears, sad that it was over, but she may get to be in it again,so she still had a great time as we all had dinner at her house with DIL's side of the family. Tomorrow they come here for prime rib. I'm sure I'm repeating. :sm12: Just finished getting the jewels in and was if ever hard. Had to use wire as my needles,wouldn't fit through and no shops are open. I switched it up a little with some fabric, so here is another photo. Hope you don't mind seeing it again but it is different with the sewing fabric on it. Glad it is finally done. I am loving the idea of combining other crafts with knitting.


Lovely mermaid blanket


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

We arranged a family party for DGS#2 who has his 13th birthday today. Had the dinner last night at a great restaurant as that is when everyone could come. Think they didn't arrange one as DS is now out of work. The contract with that group as run out, as has the inheritance money the young man had. This is the group that toured the country. It was a great experience. Son is now looking for work. He has some private lessons and free lance work but they pay poorly. Thank goodness DIL got a full-time job with benefits so they have health insurance. Needless to say, their Christmas was quite modest, but lovely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - think i have found the first Christmas gift to knit for next year. --- sam

http://purlavenue.com/2013/09/simple-lace-mohair-scarf.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry you are going through all this melody - all the tears should help start the healing. sending you tons of positive energy to see you through this. and just remember - we have yo ur back 24/7/365. we are all cheering you onward with love and strength for us to you. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Well Gage is staying down there for another night at my request. He wants to come home but I told him I was sick with the flu. I am not. Just heartsick. Much as I don't want to be I am. Gage gets upset when I cry and gets mad at his dad. Says it is all dad's fault. I don't want him down and disheartened during the Christmas break.
> 
> I decided to get in the bath and relax before he was to come home. Got in the tub and. Closed my eyes. Was nice and relaxing and then the tears came from out of nowhere. Just all the stress and everything coming out.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh i hope you will do some shopping there - when one hits a wonderful yarn shop one has to buy. at least that is my excuse. --- sam



Fan said:


> Morning everyone, another lovely day here. We are being very lazy, sleeping a lot, eating good meals at the restaurant which bears our surname (Hamills) no relation though. Our apartment is up quite high and there are lots of steps up to it, and the unfit legs are feeling it. Need to get walking more and get our fitness up.
> Well today is going to be fun. We are going to the Touch Yarn shop in Clyde yay!. Might be doing some shopping in there....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> sassafras - we talked earlier about Chinese food and guess what, my brother and SIL have invited me to join them for Chinese tonight. Am looking forward to it.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Bonnie. I'll check it out for sure.


Bonnie7591 said:


> The felted hat pattern from the workshop works up very quickly & turns out nice, I think. I've done about 6 of them.
> I never thought of using the bumpy stuff for sole. I purchased some leather soles for the ones I made DIL but couldn't get the right size for DS so used moose hide.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got the third version of the cat hat bound off last night and it's not my favorite. The ears stand up but look more like horns. LOL I suppose someone may like the effect--one never knows! I'll try the fourth and see what that looks like.

I'm also getting on the yarn inventory. I've told y'all I'm doing it so now I "have to" (that was something my counselor suggested years ago, to tell someone the goal so I would be more likely to follow through). Sharing my goal list with a best friend has been a good motivator for me when working through depression in the past so I plan to do that when it's completed. 

Need to clean the cat box and get a shower and find some breakfast then get going on other chores. Hope all who are fighting a bug feel better soon and of course sending hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Touch yarns store


What a great store. If you get any photos from within would love to see. Really enjoying the photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to be lovely bonnie - you could also wear it as a dickie if needed. anxious to see yours all knit up. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, Lili sure was tiny, hope she's all well now.
> 
> Melody, sorry you are having a weepy day, you've had such a hard time the last couple of years, no doubt the stress gets to you at times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Hello and Merry Christmas to Everyone, I hope it was a happy day for all. I have been down with the crud and am way, way behind....about 30 pages to go from last week. DH caught the crud from the triplets when we went to Ohio and brought it home, got better, and now he is starting to cough again and I have whatever. As my Mom used to say "it will go away the same way it came" or "sleep is the best medicine." Speaking of my my dear mother, it is the first anniversary of her passing this week. Miss her so much!
> 
> Prayers for all who are in need and hugs to everyone.


Granny was right. Sure hope you will soon be feeling better. I know I kept the Kleenex companies in business. Hugs and healing wishes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the tip Bonnie. I'll check it out for sure.


The felted hats from the workshop were the ones I did and I was very pleased with the results. That was the first thing I ever felted on purpose! :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I got the third version of the cat hat bound off last night and it's not my favorite. The ears stand up but look more like horns. LOL I suppose someone may like the effect--one never knows! I'll try the fourth and see what that looks like.
> 
> I'm also getting on the yarn inventory. I've told y'all I'm doing it so now I "have to" (that was something my counselor suggested years ago, to tell someone the goal so I would be more likely to follow through). Sharing my goal list with a best friend has been a good motivator for me when working through depression in the past so I plan to do that when it's completed.
> 
> Need to clean the cat box and get a shower and find some breakfast then get going on other chores. Hope all who are fighting a bug feel better soon and of course sending hugs and blessings to all.


Yarn inventors, a good idea for sure and you will feel so good when it is done. I need to do that too. Are you using Ravelry to keep record or just your own record?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmm.....re: the 7 mm needles. Probably a case of me believing the internet as I couldn't locate my needle sizer and did a google on needle sizes. The chart I found showed the mm, US size, and UK size of needles and under 7mm it said n/a.....oh well, I've started the cuddle sack and will stick with the 8mm size. I know it did strike me as odd.


Swedenme said:


> Sorry you had to frog the mermaid blanket hope you find another pattern you like , you can get 7 mm needles here Gwen I know because I have a pair


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Plumber should be here any minute. He actually bought a special drill so he can out another hole in my sink for the dish soap holder that came with the new Tap. I'm sure he will be able to use it for other customers too. Just hoping he doesn't take all day. He is a sweet guy but such a talker that DH left to do errands. I was hoping DH would take care of him as I've had to take 2 migraine pills this am. Feeling some better now, but not up to visiting a lot. Oh well, it will distract me and sometimes that is good while waiting for the meds to take full effect.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Nothing like what you were posting but what about these? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/two-little-dickie-birds---finger-puppets
> Did notice the other day that 2 of the 5 Little Ducks were being played with by Elizabeth. I put them on my fingers she pulled them off (yes she knows what what she wants :sm02: ). But then later saw her putting them on her own fingers. Little bit big for her fingers. Whereas these Dickie Birds have 2 sizes.


Those are cute & cute for you to see E playing with hers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy sonja - hoping it gets you back in the pink real quick. hope the spray does good and you wake up feeling tons better. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I've tried to keep up just reading along here and there in between sneezing and coughing
> Tami hope you have a lovely trip
> Paula your lovely granddaughter was a fighter ,my nephew was early and very tiny he is now a big kind man
> Bonnie I really like that cowl are you going to knit it ?
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm.....re: the 7 mm needles. Probably a case of me believing the internet as I couldn't locate my needle sizer and did a google on needle sizes. The chart I found showed the mm, US size, and UK size of needles and under 7mm it said n/a.....oh well, I've started the cuddle sack and will stick with the 8mm size. I know it did strike me as odd.


Gwen, I got the same result. Looks like we don't have them unless we can find mm needles. Sorry you had to frog. 
http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to/techniques_abbreviations/knitting_needlesp
UK has them,but not US. Hmmm that is a problem. Wonder if we can get them online from an overseas company. Especially since we do patterns from other countries with the internet opening up the availability to get patterns from all over.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy sonja - hoping it gets you back in the pink real quick. hope the spray does good and you wake up feeling tons better. --- sam


Sam, how are you doing?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've just since the holidays become aware of vanilla bean paste and have started using it instead of the extract. Absolutely love the richness of the flavor it adds.



Lurker 2 said:


> I love to have a jar of castor sugar (the finer grind) with Vanilla pods in it, the Vanilla flavour is very subtle in a plain biscuit etc. The paste I have only been aware of for the last 18 months or so. It maybe because we have a number of Dutch people around, I have a vague idea that they like to use the paste.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mary - was there a reason for using organic cotton - softer? i'm just curious. i was thinking of using 'love that cotton' (think that is what it is called) - it is pretty soft and the color doesn't fade. but i would use organic cotton if it would be better - and yes - think i will make mine a bit longer also. --- sam



pacer said:


> That is the towel I made with the organic cotton. It is a nice towel. I made mine a bit longer than the pattern indicated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've just since the holidays become aware of vanilla bean paste and have started using it instead of the extract. Absolutely love the richness of the flavor it adds.


I just got the vanilla bean paste too. In Germany they didn't have the liquid vanilla and had vanilla powder? Never did get used to that. My fault, not theirs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love to have a jar of castor sugar (the finer grind) with Vanilla pods in it, the Vanilla flavour is very subtle in a plain biscuit etc. The paste I have only been aware of for the last 18 months or so. It maybe because we have a number of Dutch people around, I have a vague idea that they like to use the paste.


What a lovely idea Julie. Never thought of that one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a lovely shop - and sounds like you got some very lovely yarn. will be anxious to see the jumper and bolero. hope you are having a good time today. --- sam



Fan said:


> Touch yarns store


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a fabulous lunch - would love to walk in and just surprise you. --- sam



jheiens said:


> You would be more than welcome, Sam, if it were only possible. I'd love to have you meet my staff and people. Several might be very surprised to know a man who knits. It might be a shock to their systems, I'm sure, but they'd get over it. If I am accepting of most things, then they get to be comfortable with those things, too.
> 
> :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: If you're coming in time for lunch, we're serving flounder fillets (hopefully as fish sandwiches with tartar sauce), macaroni and cheese from scratch, mixed vegetables, and something for dessert--with coffee and fruit punch, of course. We'll save you a place. :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I've been adding more yarn to my Ravelry stash- and this box had a lot of lovely yarn that I want to work. But looking for suitable yarn to make 2 Spot jumpers (have Spot the dog on the front). Why 2 you ask? Well Vicky has already asked for one for Elizabeth and we are holding another exhibition next year.
> We have Book Week each year- aimed at young readers so my group that did the Feats in Socks exhibition are holding one for Book Week this year. The group is called Yarning over Yarn so I think we should use a name like Yarns in Yarn. So one Spot jumper for that. Unfortunately as it is for Book Week that Elizabeth 'needs' one need to do two. Childcare centres, preschools, schools all do things for Book Week.
> 
> The brother I went to visit earlier this year is over for Christmas so he came today. While it is nice to all get together it is so different seeing them alone.
> ...


Great on doing yarn inventory. Congrats on the new fridge and also on David's sawing job. Will he not be working with the aborigines any more?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have to check out some of these yarns --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We arranged a family party for DGS#2 who has his 13th birthday today. Had the dinner last night at a great restaurant as that is when everyone could come. Think they didn't arrange one as DS is now out of work. The contract with that group as run out, as has the inheritance money the young man had. This is the group that toured the country. It was a great experience. Son is now looking for work. He has some private lessons and free lance work but they pay poorly. Thank goodness DIL got a full-time job with benefits so they have health insurance. Needless to say, their Christmas was quite modest, but lovely.


Happy birthday to your GS
Hope your son finds a good job soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Plumber should be here any minute. He actually bought a special drill so he can out another hole in my sink for the dish soap holder that came with the new Tap. I'm sure he will be able to use it for other customers too. Just hoping he doesn't take all day. He is a sweet guy but such a talker that DH left to do errands. I was hoping DH would take care of him as I've had to take 2 migraine pills this am. Feeling some better now, but not up to visiting a lot. Oh well, it will distract me and sometimes that is good while waiting for the meds to take full effect.


Hope your headache is gone soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is lovely Sam. I "pinned" it for the future.


thewren said:


> well - think i have found the first Christmas gift to knit for next year. --- sam
> 
> http://purlavenue.com/2013/09/simple-lace-mohair-scarf.html


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yarn inventors, a good idea for sure and you will feel so good when it is done. I need to do that too. Are you using Ravelry to keep record or just your own record?


I'll do my own--I still prefer writing things on paper. I find something very satisfying about marking things off on a list and write all patterns on paper first, erasures and changes all there to help me see the process. It's how my brain works. :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, happy birthday to your GS. I'd tell the plumber something like, I have a migraine today so will be resting in the other room until you've finished...might make things a bit quicker?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All this talk of doing yarn inventories I really should do it also but not going to commit to doing it yet. Thinking of taking down the Christmas decorations today. Didn't do much so it won't take long. Of course, right now I'm just being lazy, reading along here and still in my PJs.


Sorlenna said:


> I'll do my own--I still prefer writing things on paper. I find something very satisfying about marking things off on a list and write all patterns on paper first, erasures and changes all there to help me see the process. It's how my brain works. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've been adding more yarn to my Ravelry stash- and this box had a lot of lovely yarn that I want to work. But looking for suitable yarn to make 2 Spot jumpers (have Spot the dog on the front). Why 2 you ask? Well Vicky has already asked for one for Elizabeth and we are holding another exhibition next year.
> We have Book Week each year- aimed at young readers so my group that did the Feats in Socks exhibition are holding one for Book Week this year. The group is called Yarning over Yarn so I think we should use a name like Yarns in Yarn. So one Spot jumper for that. Unfortunately as it is for Book Week that Elizabeth 'needs' one need to do two. Childcare centres, preschools, schools all do things for Book Week.
> 
> The brother I went to visit earlier this year is over for Christmas so he came today. While it is nice to all get together it is so different seeing them alone.
> ...


Wow, Elizabeth is now growing up by leaps and bounds, she's not a baby anymore for sure. 
Very interested to see your Spot jumpers, I like the book week idea. 
Fridge, yay!! That is always a great thing, and I'm sure you will get it all filled up soon enough. lol
Congratulations to David on his first tree job!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got them out at lunch time and David ate a number of them! Unusual for him. He had eaten all the leftover Lemon Cheesecake leaving all the crust!


LOL!!! Well, he obviously liked the cheesecake.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy nannyof6gs to surround you in warm healing goodness. hope to hear you are back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Nannyof6GS said:


> Hi Bonnie, I am doing good. Everyone I know that has this cough has said to just let it run its course. Taking meds helps but doesn't hurry it away. So I am doing almost nothing but napping, drinking fluids, more napping. Thank you for asking. The cowl you are going to do is lovely. I will be looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a good idea evelyn - i will try and do that. i ended up buying the bohemian. --- sam



EJS said:


> ooh, I like the cherub and calypso...I would add the next ball matching the ends as closely as possible to get a blended look.
> Let us know what you decide.
> 
> Evelyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

allergies in midwinter - what would they come from? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm tired, I've gotten everything done for the day that was on my list, tomorrow morning I may tackle the basement but I've gotten everything up here done for now.
> I think I may be catching cold, I think I'll take some Zicam and cold tea in a bit, see if I can stave it off.
> At the very least I'm stuffy, maybe allergies though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what brand tea do you buy? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope you feel better, I've been drinking the sleepy time tea at night, it works pretty good.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> How old is she now?


She is 4, will be 5 in April - her due date was late July!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I've mentioned here, I got a letter last Friday saying I am priority 2 for a Lung Function test. There has been talk for some time of smoking related damage- apparently they think now that even one cigarette can do it. I was only ever a very infrequent smoker, for a long time only one in a year, and none at all since 1993, and never got into inhaling. Apparently they will give me an appointment in about 10 weeks which by may calculation will be around April. My thinking is I won't hear from Orthopaedics until sometime after that. I am trying to put more time in on the exercycle.


That's great that you won't have to wait a super long time to get in for that, hopefully you'll hear from orthopedics soon after. Hopefully you'll get an all clear on your lungs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> All this talk of doing yarn inventories I really should do it also but not going to commit to doing it yet. Thinking of taking down the Christmas decorations today. Didn't do much so it won't take long. Of course, right now I'm just being lazy, reading along here and still in my PJs.


I'm like you but dressed since the plumber is here. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry you had to have the worst of this right at Christmas. It really takes a long time to get your energy back too so don't over do it. I had the Christmas Day meal here and was up at 4 am working. Ended up with a fever that night after everyone was gone and the darn thing tried to come back in the 4th week, so just go easy and be really good to yourself. So glad you saw the doctor so you know it isn't pneumonia. Big Hugs dear and please feel well soon along with the rest of the family. DGS has it for a second time. He threw it off after 2 days and now its come back so this is a tricky one for sure.


Thank you Daralene hope both you and your grandson have got rid of it for good now . It's definitely a tricky one just when I feel as if it's finally going it seems to come back just as bad . I'm just hoping husband does not get it , had to cancel his hospital appointment yesterday as there was no way I could go , apart from feeling to ill no way would I sit in a room full of people with serious heart conditions knowing I had a virus


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Daralene, happy birthday to your GS. I'd tell the plumber something like, I have a migraine today so will be resting in the other room until you've finished...might make things a bit quicker?


Thank you.. I'll tell him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday to your GS
> Hope your son finds a good job soon


Thank you on both counts. I'll be sure and tell him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope your headache is gone soon.


Thanks, it's under control now but would really love to just lie down.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, so sad to hear of the boy with staph in his hip. It probably is the resistant kind. I hope not, but very serious for sure. Hope it didn't get into the bone marrow and hope he does well. DGS had it in his wrist at 6 yrs. and it has not come back. We just lost a friend in Ohio due to this type of infection. One good thing is his age and hopefully this will go in his favor. Let us know if you hear how he does. Once it gets internal it is so much harder to deal with.


Yes, it's from the chemo and everything, I sure hope it goes as well as your DGS's and he can have a good life, cancer free from here on out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is lovely Sam. I "pinned" it for the future.


That is lovely. Thanks Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll do my own--I still prefer writing things on paper. I find something very satisfying about marking things off on a list and write all patterns on paper first, erasures and changes all there to help me see the process. It's how my brain works. :sm09:


Interesting to learn how you do things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm.....re: the 7 mm needles. Probably a case of me believing the internet as I couldn't locate my needle sizer and did a google on needle sizes. The chart I found showed the mm, US size, and UK size of needles and under 7mm it said n/a.....oh well, I've started the cuddle sack and will stick with the 8mm size. I know it did strike me as odd.


That's a thought. We can probably get 7mm from ???????? CANADA. Next time I go up I will look for a yarn shop or maybe Bonnie knows of a good online store since the LYS's don't always have all the needles.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That bug is really hanging on. Not much fun for you. Let us know if that spray works.


Not sure if the spray worked or I was just tired but I did get about 5 hours of sleep without coughing ,middle son says it worked for him but he is not a reliable source as he only has to shut his eyes and he's asleep wish I knew how he does that , it really amazes me . Even when he was a baby he would fall asleep in a second . He does not get his amazing ability from me I toss and turn wriggle one way then the other I must turn my pillow over at least 5 times , kick the blanket off then put it back on ,seem to take forever to fall asleep


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's from the chemo and everything, I sure hope it goes as well as your DGS's and he can have a good life, cancer free from here on out.


Absolutely, that would be so wonderful! He's already been through so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did go back to sleep Julie and I've seen the doctor not a lot he could do which I knew did get some medication to help with cough . Think the short trip out the door into the frozen frosty fresh air cleared my airways a bit . Had to laugh everyone was bundled up and saying it was freezing and I wanted to take my coat off as I was so warm


Were you running a temperature? Or is that your Normal? Glad you did sleep. And that you hopefully now have a cough medicine that will work!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not sure if the spray worked or I was just tired but I did get about 5 hours of sleep without coughing ,middle son says it worked for him but he is not a reliable source as he only has to shut his eyes and he's asleep wish I knew how he does that , it really amazes me . Even when he was a baby he would fall asleep in a second . He does not get his amazing ability from me I toss and turn wriggle one way then the other I must turn my pillow over at least 5 times , kick the blanket off then put it back on ,seem to take forever to fall asleep


Hoping you can sleep as that will help you heal. I envy those who fall asleep like that and DH is one. Not sure what spray you have but chloraseptic helps to numb the threat for a while and then has to be sprayed again. Good for when the cough response is in the throat, but the chest is another matter. Clearing the chest takes a long time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We arranged a family party for DGS#2 who has his 13th birthday today. Had the dinner last night at a great restaurant as that is when everyone could come. Think they didn't arrange one as DS is now out of work. The contract with that group as run out, as has the inheritance money the young man had. This is the group that toured the country. It was a great experience. Son is now looking for work. He has some private lessons and free lance work but they pay poorly. Thank goodness DIL got a full-time job with benefits so they have health insurance. Needless to say, their Christmas was quite modest, but lovely.


I hope that he is able to find good paying work before too long, and doing what he loves also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my dad's cancer started in his lungs which i could never understand - he never smoked or went places where they was smoke. goodness - he has been gone fifty years - how time flies. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, not a nice letter to get but good to get checked for sure. Since you smoked so little, I do hope it is a good result. I know people who have never smoked have problems, so great to get the testing done now. Thinking of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, just saw run4fitness's post and she said how she used your workshop on Gansey's to help her. What a wonderful feeling that must be.


I know somebody is referring to it and the KAL, because the views keep going up. It is a good feeling, Daralene. And JanetLee is a very adventurous knitter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have a picture of said had? please. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I got the third version of the cat hat bound off last night and it's not my favorite. The ears stand up but look more like horns. LOL I suppose someone may like the effect--one never knows! I'll try the fourth and see what that looks like.
> 
> I'm also getting on the yarn inventory. I've told y'all I'm doing it so now I "have to" (that was something my counselor suggested years ago, to tell someone the goal so I would be more likely to follow through). Sharing my goal list with a best friend has been a good motivator for me when working through depression in the past so I plan to do that when it's completed.
> 
> Need to clean the cat box and get a shower and find some breakfast then get going on other chores. Hope all who are fighting a bug feel better soon and of course sending hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that he is able to find good paying work before too long, and doing what he loves also.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - think i have found the first Christmas gift to knit for next year. --- sam
> 
> http://purlavenue.com/2013/09/simple-lace-mohair-scarf.html


That's really pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope this lung function test is only a precaution. Too bad you have to wait so long for that as well as the ortho . It's the waiting that is so annoying.


I hope so too. It was the Cardiologist that spotted something that he felt needed to be looked at.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, not a nice letter to get but good to get checked for sure. Since you smoked so little, I do hope it is a good result. I know people who have never smoked have problems, so great to get the testing done now. Thinking of you.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> We arranged a family party for DGS#2 who has his 13th birthday today. Had the dinner last night at a great restaurant as that is when everyone could come. Think they didn't arrange one as DS is now out of work. The contract with that group as run out, as has the inheritance money the young man had. This is the group that toured the country. It was a great experience. Son is now looking for work. He has some private lessons and free lance work but they pay poorly. Thank goodness DIL got a full-time job with benefits so they have health insurance. Needless to say, their Christmas was quite modest, but lovely.


Happy birthday to your grandson sounds like you all had a nice time 
Sorry to here about your son hope he finds well paid full time employment soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got the third version of the cat hat bound off last night and it's not my favorite. The ears stand up but look more like horns. LOL I suppose someone may like the effect--one never knows! I'll try the fourth and see what that looks like.
> 
> I'm also getting on the yarn inventory. I've told y'all I'm doing it so now I "have to" (that was something my counselor suggested years ago, to tell someone the goal so I would be more likely to follow through). Sharing my goal list with a best friend has been a good motivator for me when working through depression in the past so I plan to do that when it's completed.
> 
> Need to clean the cat box and get a shower and find some breakfast then get going on other chores. Hope all who are fighting a bug feel better soon and of course sending hugs and blessings to all.


I haven't started logging my stash either, I know I have a bunch of stuff I inherited that doesn't have labels so that should be interesting, but I think I'll get the basement cleared first and then start inventorying as I take tubs down to put on shelves. 
Good luck with getting yours done, I'm shooting to have all my stuff organized by February, you'll probably be done long before me. lol 
If I tell you all about it, it gives me some accountability. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am doing fine daralene - thanks for asking - the energy isn't all back but it will come. some of the meds i am on actually cut my energy - a case of the cure being worse than the cause. but i have gotten used to it and do what i can when i can do it. took me three days to get the kitchen done - heidi finished the last of it for me. it wasn't that much but if i move too fast then i need to sit down and catch my breath. so annoying. lol

i can't believe the heavy sky we had this morning has all burned off and we have blue sky and bright sunshine - i didn't think it would burn through. that always boosts my energy level - we don't get nearly enough during the winter. the air is quite shart outside - at 34° - but a beautiful day. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, how are you doing?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm.....re: the 7 mm needles. Probably a case of me believing the internet as I couldn't locate my needle sizer and did a google on needle sizes. The chart I found showed the mm, US size, and UK size of needles and under 7mm it said n/a.....oh well, I've started the cuddle sack and will stick with the 8mm size. I know it did strike me as odd.


I can find size 7mm in European/UK sizes, but not US.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know somebody is referring to it and the KAL, because the views keep going up. It is a good feeling, Daralene. And JanetLee is a very adventurous knitter.


How nice to have someone that is adventurous to use your knowledge as their base to take off from.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Plumber should be here any minute. He actually bought a special drill so he can out another hole in my sink for the dish soap holder that came with the new Tap. I'm sure he will be able to use it for other customers too. Just hoping he doesn't take all day. He is a sweet guy but such a talker that DH left to do errands. I was hoping DH would take care of him as I've had to take 2 migraine pills this am. Feeling some better now, but not up to visiting a lot. Oh well, it will distract me and sometimes that is good while waiting for the meds to take full effect.


I hope those pills work good and quickly, hope the plumber works just as quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Were you running a temperature? Or is that your Normal? Glad you did sleep. And that you hopefully now have a cough medicine that will work!


Think a bit of a temperature although I don't feel the cold as much as other people seem to here .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at that age waiting a year or even two years i think would be very good for her school-wise. best that she be as prepared as possible. she sure has grown though - and quite pretty. ---- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> She is 4, will be 5 in April - her due date was late July!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll do my own--I still prefer writing things on paper. I find something very satisfying about marking things off on a list and write all patterns on paper first, erasures and changes all there to help me see the process. It's how my brain works. :sm09:


I like to write things down also, especially patterns, it's just easier to make changes on paper than on the laptop I think. I'll write down my stash, then enter it in Ravelry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> allergies in midwinter - what would they come from? --- sam


No telling, it could be just dust in the house, I need to get the humidifier refilled and back on. I do have cat allergies, and with the house all closed up for winter it could be that...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy kaye to help with those alergies - at least mine have the decency to wait until spring. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> No telling, it could be just dust in the house, I need to get the humidifier refilled and back on. I do have cat allergies, and with the house all closed up for winter it could be that...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All this talk of doing yarn inventories I really should do it also but not going to commit to doing it yet. Thinking of taking down the Christmas decorations today. Didn't do much so it won't take long. Of course, right now I'm just being lazy, reading along here and still in my PJs.


I have only bought yarn twice all year, for specific projects, so mine has dwindled quite a bit since January. I am down to a lot of yardage in limited colors in worsted, which creates a challenge, and now down to one small bag of sport and DK. I've got *thousands* of yards of lace weight, however, all in a tiny box. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what brand tea do you buy? --- sam


Celestial brand, I have the peach sleepy time right now along with a Tulsi sleep tea, found out I can't drink the sleepy time extra since it has valerian in it and I react to valerian not so good, I end up waking up every hour/hour and a half if I drink that. 
But Celestial has several flavors of sleepy time.


----------

